# Seguimento - Novembro 2008



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

*Novembro!*

_*Dos Santos ao Natal é bom chover e melhor nevar.*_​

Já lá vão 11 meses, desde que o ano começou... e passaram rápido, hein?


Deixo então, como sempre, mais alguns Provérbios para este mês...

*De Todos os Santos ao Advento, nem muita chuva nem muito vento.
Por Santo André todo o dia noite é. 
Em Novembro, chuva, frio e sol; e deixa o resto.
Se o Inverno não erra caminho, tê-lo-eis pelo S. Martinho.*


No Ano passado, Novembro Proporcionou-nos dias muito agradáveis, que não esqueceremos tão cedo (17 e 18 de Novembro, principalmente, em termos de frio)... Esperemos que este Ano nos traga Surpresas, também!


Temperaturas Mínimas Em Novembro, nos últimos anos:
*2006* – 8,0ºC
*2007* – 5,8ºC
*2008* – Era Bom se descesse dos 5,8ºC...



Começo Novembro com *8,9ºC* de Temperatura (Está a dar um Trambolhão)
Humidade a 90%
Pressão nos 1000 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC


*Chove Moderado, e Troveja**!*


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Nov 2008 às 02:45)

Em Novembro,chuva sol e frio e deixa o resto...
e Novembro pelos santos ,neve nos campos .(um adágio que Costa Alves no seu livro " mudam os ventos,mudam os tempos" nos remete para o norte da Europa ,mas que este ano é bem mais  abrangente.
E Novembro põe tudo a secarode o sol não tornar.
Novembro à porta, geada na horta.
Afinal há muito  de comum com o adagiário e a realidade actual.

Por aqui , está frio.muito.5.7º.
Quantos dias de Janeiro e Fevereiro do próximo ano serão bem mais amenos?


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 02:49)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *6,3ºC*
Hum: *88%*
Pressao: *1002hPa*

Começamos Novembro da mesma maneira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2008 às 10:04)

Bons dias hoje o dia acordou por aqui com muito nevoeiro neste momento a temperatura vai nos 5.3ºc a minima chegou aos 2.3ºc .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2008 às 10:21)

Muito bom dia

Ora então mais um mês que começa "Novembro" ai como eu gostava que este mês fosse chuvoso e muito frio, mas enfim este 1 dia de Novembro por cá começou com uma Minima fresca 5.0ºC, neste momento estão 13.4ºC e o céu está com nuvens altas


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 10:43)

A minima, desta noite, nao desceu por aí além, devido  entrada de nuvens, ficando-se pelos *6,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *11.9ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1009hPa*


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2008 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

E o primeiro dia de Novembro começou com uma minima esta noite de 7,5ºC!!!
Há muito que não via uma temperatura destas por aqui!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2008 às 11:29)

Por aqui continuamos ainda com temperaturas baixas 6.6ºccom o céu muito nublado e a  pressão 1004hpa 94%hr.o vento vai nulo.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

BOM DIA E UM BOM MÊS DE NOVEMBRO PARA TODOS COM MUITO VENTO E CHUVA









AQUI FICA ALGUMAS FOTOS DA ZONA











http://img234.im

[URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4812/000002servidqs8.jpg

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/1144/000003servidax9.
[URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/1144/000003servidax9.jpg


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

En huelva céu pouco nuboso,
a temperatura minima 6.6º se nota Novembro ,
agora 14.8º, y vento fraco.

Até logo amigos


----------



## Acardoso (1 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

bom dia pessoal...

Tmp min-7.1º

Nesta altura estou com 1003.0hpa, uma temperatura de 14.9º e uma humid de 69%.
o ceu esta nublado e bastante escuro e o vento esta calmo!

um abraço e bom feriado


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2008 às 12:33)

Ainda não foi desta que a temperatura mínima baixou a barreira psicológica dos 10ºC... A mínima de hoje foi de 10º.6ºC, uma vergonha comparada com os valores que o pessoal tem vindo a postar por aqui. Até no Algarve a mínima é mais baixa!! 
Por agora, céu com algumas nuvens, 16º.4ºC, e 1003 Hpa (e a subir).


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

Por aqui sigo com 5,9ºC e um céu bastante nublado. Provavelmente mais um dia com máxima inferior a 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2008 às 14:35)

Boas por aqui o nevoeiro já levantou, o céu continua muito nublado e o continua 9.3ºc,hoje é daqueles dias só se está bem com uma boa lareira a mandar calor.

O vento continua fraco de E.


----------



## squidward (1 Nov 2008 às 14:57)

mínima impressionante para esta altura do ano, pelo menos aqui na zona...*6.2ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 15:15)

Mínima de 3.0ºC, máxima de 12.9ºC, neste momento 12.8ºC e céu muito nublado. Já caíram uns pingos, mas foi efémero.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Nov 2008 às 16:16)

En Huelva céu nuboso y 15.3º en neste momento.
A minima foi de 6.6º e a maxima de 16.8º


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 16:19)

Extremos de hoje: (até agora)

Temp máxima: *15,4ºC*
Temp miníma: *6,1ºC*


----------



## Teles (1 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

Bom feriado para todos, aqui o céu muito nebulado e a temperatura nos 13 graus


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

Este foi um dia bastante frio.

Os extremos de hoje (até ao momento) são os seguintes:

Tmáx:* 9,7ºC* 
Tmín: *3,1ºC*


----------



## squidward (1 Nov 2008 às 18:02)

por aqui tive uma máxima de 18.7ºC. Por agora sigo com 13.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2008 às 18:03)

Boas por aqui o céu limpou ao final do dia a temperatura como máxima chegou aos 10.7ºc.
A temperatura já vai descendo novamente 8.3ºc com vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.3ºC
T.Minima: 5.0ºC


----------



## squidward (1 Nov 2008 às 18:37)

*(01-11-2008)*

*t.máx: 18.7ºC*
*t.min: 6.2ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2008 às 18:40)

Mín:7,8ºC
Máx.:19,1ºC

Agora vou com 12,9ºC


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

boa tarde

por aqui um dia de sol, mas um pouco de frio (para aqui, mas nada que se compare com os valores daí)








temperatura actual:14.1ºC


já agora deixo mais "sabedoria popular" relacionada com meteorologia

-Dos santos ao natal, inveno geral

-em novembro nevoeiro de mais tres dias durará oito

-de santa catarina ( dia 25) ao natal um mês igual

bom feriado


----------



## amarusp (1 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

Precipitação do mês de Outubro: 93,9 mm
maxima: 22,8º dia 10
minima: 0,0 º dia 29

Temperatura actual: 4,6


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

amarusp disse:


> Precipitação do mês de Novembro: 93,9 mm
> maxima: 22,8º dia 10
> minima: 0,0 º dia 29
> 
> Temperatura actual: 4,6



Não serão dados do mês de Outubro?


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

Por aqui céu limpo e um valor de temperatura que constitui um novo mínimo do dia.

Extremos de hoje::

3,8ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

En Huelva agora céu nublado y 13.6º.

A temperatura maxima foi de 16.8º e minima de 6.6º.


Até logo


----------



## amarusp (1 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

Dan disse:


> Não serão dados do mês de Outubro?



Peço desculpa, são realmente dados do mês de Outubro


----------



## Turista (1 Nov 2008 às 19:38)

Já não registava há uns meses, por estes lados, uma temperatura mínima abaixo dos dois digitos.  Hoje a *mínima* ficou pelos 9,4ºC  para Peniche é mesmo frio 
A *máxima *ficou pelos 14,8ºC.

De momento sigo com 12,5ºC, 73% de humidade e 1012.3 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Nov 2008 às 19:43)

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e 4.6ºC, uma noite bastante fria para esta altura do ano


----------



## João Soares (1 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

Céu limpo e *8,5ºC*
Hum: *72%*


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

Por aqui, a temperatura está estagnada nos 11,3ºC.
Mais quente que ontem a esta hora.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmáx: 16,9ºC
Tmin: 9,1ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm



Gilmet disse:


> Por Santo André todo o dia noite é.


Que raio de provérbio. 
Nem consigo perceber o que isso significa.
Será que Santo André traz um persistente céu encoberto com nevoeiro e chuva?


----------



## squidward (1 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

por aqui começa a arrefecer  11.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

Por cá, tarde de céu pouco nublado, com belas formações.

ve uma mínima de 7.9ºC e máxima de 14.9ºC neste momento estou com 10.4ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

Os extremos de hoje mantêm-se:
Tmáx: *9,7ºC*
Tmín: *3,1ºC
*
Mas já vou com *5,8ºC* e a descer rápido, o que quer dizer que talvez bata a mínima de 3,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

Por  aqui continua tudo calmo a temperatura vai nos 7.2ºc com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2008 às 21:22)

Os Picos altos da Madeira - Arieiro (1.818 m) e Ruivo (1861 m) - estão cobertos de neve, informou este sábado fonte florestal. Devido à neve e ao piso escorregadio, as autoridades locais interditaram a circulação viária entre o Poiso e o Pico do Arieiro.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui tenho 2,3ºC, 86% e 1012 hPa, já está a gear em boa parte da cidade (-1,5ºC foi a temperatura mais baixa que registei há momentos com o carro). O dia começou com céu muito nublado mas ao fim da tarde limpou e espero que assim permaneça, a ver se tenho a primeira negativa da temporada 

A mínima é a temperatura actual (2,3ºC) e a máxima foi de 7,1ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................7.4º
T máx......................................13.1º

H min.......................................48%
H máx......................................75%

Pressão actual..........................1007 hPa


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

Confirmo os extremos de hoje.

Tmáx:* 9,7ºC* 
Tmín: *3,1ºC* 

HRmáx: 95%
HRmín: 76%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

O dia em Évora foi marcado pela frescura e pela muita nebulosidade que só se dissipou por volta das 19h.
A mínima em Évora, segundo o IM, andou pelos *2,9 ºC* e a máxima não passou dos *15,6 ºC*.
Caiu, durante cerca de 30 minutos, uma chuva por vezes moderada, a partir das 17:30h, que fez a temperatura descer significativamente.
Por volta das 19h, já com quase nenhuma nebulosidade, a temperatura rondava os *10,5 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

Extremos de hoje, em Moscavide:

Tm: *7,9 ºC*
Tx: *15,8 ºC*


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

Na minha área fiquei com uma máxima de +7,9ºc e com a mínima do dia a ser alcançada a esta hora, com exactamente 0,0ºc, e ainda a descer.

A pressão atmosférica pela manhã era de 994 mb e ao longo do dia subiu até aos 1005 mb actuais.

Boa noite, e até amanha


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

Boa noite. Por aqui o dia foi frio durante a manhã e ameno pela tarde, com céu muito nublado com bons periodos de sol e alguns aguaceiros.

Tmin - 14,8ºC
Tmax -22,6ºC
Actual - 16,2ºC
Precipitação - 2 mm


----------



## fsl (1 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

Em OEIRAS, fresco, mas com TEMP superior à de ontem em cerca de 2 graus:
uais (actualizado a 01-11-08  23:16)
Temperatura:	10.9°C 
Humidade:	80%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	7.6°C 
Vento:	0.0 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1006.7 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 36.2mm
Wind chill:	 10.4°C 
Indíce THW:	 10.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 10.8°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 8.7°C às   5:23	 17.4°C às 15:05
Humidade:	 53%  às  14:54	 92%  às   2:16
Ponto de Orvalho:	 6.7°C às   5:03	 11.1°C às  10:15
Pressão:	 999.5mb  às   0:04	 1006.9mb  às  23:12
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 22.5 km/hr  às  14:20
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 7.8°C às   7:05	
Maior Indíce Calor		 16.7°C às  14:03


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo e temperatura 6.5ºc e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.3/10.7ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

En Huelva agora 10.5º y céu con poucas nuves.

Temperaturas de hoje: 6.6º/16.8º


----------



## ecobcg (1 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 16,8ºC
Tmin: 7,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

*NOTA:*
Os dados da tabela de ranking meteoPT, resultam da colectânea de valores extremos de temperatura e precipitação das estações on-line de membros do fórum, assim como daqueles que vão neste tópico registando os valores extremos das suas estações amadoras.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

A mínima acabou por ficar em 1,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

1,5ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

Neste momento tenho *8,9ºC*, e a descer lentamente...

*Extremos de Ontem:*




(O Valor aqui apresentado é de 2mm, mas a estação registou *2,1mm*, e é esse o Valor que acho que deve ser tomado em consideração)

Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *14,9ºC*
Por lá, ás 15:34, estavam 14,1ºC, com núvens de Grande Desenvolvimento Vertical!

O jpmartins, em Aveiro, relatava *11,6ºC* com Aguaceiros moderados!


----------



## ct5iul (2 Nov 2008 às 00:15)

Boa noite


----------



## storm (2 Nov 2008 às 08:18)

Temperatura mínima de hoje: 7.4ºc
Temperatura mínima de ontem (nem me lembrei-me de a postar: 7.7ºC

Sigo com céu limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2008 às 08:33)

A minima de hoje foi uma décima mais baixa que ontem *4,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2008 às 09:12)

Bons dias hoje o dia por aqui apareceu de céu limpo.o vento vai soprando fraco.

As temperaturas já não baixaram tanto actual 9.2ºc pressão 1008hpa 68%hr.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia 


2,7ºC, o céu quase sem nuvens e ainda alguma geada à sombra.


Mínima de -0,7ºC (o primeiro valor inferior a zero desta temporada).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 09:32)

A mínima de hoje não foi muito mais baixa que a de ontem, ficando-se pelos *7,5 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2008 às 09:43)

HotSpot disse:


> A minima de hoje foi uma décima mais baixa que ontem *4,7ºC*



Boa mínima, curiosamente a estação do fsl em Oeiras também foi uma décima mais baixa, 8.6 °C versus 8,7ºC.  O Gil em Mira Sintra teve menos 2 décimas (7.0 °C), o Mário em Queluz aqueceu 0,6ºC (8.5 °C) em relação à véspera, terá sido coincidência ou será que o novo RS é um warmer ? Isso seria um golpe baixo no Mário


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Vince disse:


> Boa mínima, curiosamente a estação do fsl em Oeiras também foi uma décima mais baixa, 8.6 °C versus 8,7ºC.  O Gil teve menos 2 décimas (7.0 °C), o Mário em Queluz aqueceu 0,6ºC (8.5 °C) em relação à véspera, terá sido coincidência ou será que o novo RS é um warmer ? Isso seria um golpe baixo no Mário



É discutível.
Estamos a comparar mínimas medidas em locais diferentes, em materiais diferentes, em instalações e exposição à circulação do ar diferentes.
O RS da Davis será, de certeza, mais eficiente que o meu durante o dia, mas durante a noite ambos permitem uma boa ventilação, portanto se houver uma influência resultante deste novo RS, não deverá conferir variações acima de 0,3 ºC, por aí, e que se irão dever apenas à consistência do abrigo e do material em si.
Estes RS são muito eficientes e cumprem muito bem o seu trabalho durante o período solar, anulando praticamente toda a radiação que possa interferir com os registos da temperatura, portanto eu não duvido da sua fiabilidade.
Quando o Mário colocar um sensor no RS caseiro, poderá então fazer essas comparações e desmistificar possíveis suspeitas. 
Na minha opinião, penso que durante a noite eles andarão muito próximos, só durante o dia é que o novo RS da Davis irá, ainda mais em dias de muita radiação difusa, anular ao máximo os efeitos da radiação e conferir máximas um pouco mais baixas do que aquelas que o meu registar, o que só revela uma maior eficiência.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2008 às 09:52)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É discutível.
> Estamos a comparar mínimas medidas em locais diferentes, em materiais diferentes, em instalações e exposição à circulação do ar diferentes.
> O RS da Davis será, de certeza, mais eficiente que o meu durante o dia, mas durante a noite ambos permitem uma boa ventilação, portanto se houver uma influência resultante deste novo RS, não deverá conferir variações acima de 0,3 ºC, por aí.
> Estes RS são muito eficientes e cumprem muito bem o seu trabalho durante o período solar, anulando praticamente toda a radiação que possa interferir com os registos da temperatura.



Calma, estava só a brincar, provavelmente não que Barcarena mais próximo de Queluz também subiu 0,9ºC entre ontem e hoje.
Mas já agora, um bom RS pelo facto de estarem mais protegidos não podem suavizar ligeiramente a mínima ?


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (2 Nov 2008 às 10:02)

En Huelva minima de 7.2º, 
en neste momento algunas nuves y 10.6º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 10:06)

Vince disse:


> Calma, estava só a brincar, provavelmente não que Barcarena mais próximo de Queluz também subiu 0,9ºC entre ontem e hoje.
> Mas já agora, um bom RS pelo facto de estarem mais protegidos não podem suavizar ligeiramente a mínima ?



Eu sei, eu levei na brincadeira, apenas a minha explicação é que foi séria. 
Sim, *Vince*, foi o que eu expliquei no post anterior.
Um bom RS, devido à sua protecção contra a radiação solar, constituirá um abrigo mais bem elaborado contra as inflações nas máximas, e por isso, quanto maior abrigo um RS constituir ao sensor que abrigar, melhores serão as leituras das máximas, mas as mínimas também podem ser ligeiramente suavizadas devido a tal nível de protecção conferido pelo RS.
Tal como expliquei no post atrás, essa diferença não será superior a 0,3 ºC, digo isto de forma estimativa, até porque um RS da Davis terá de ser fiável 24h por dia e não apenas durante o período solar, mas isso pode efectivamente acontecer e será normalíssimo.
Mesmo assim, as diferenças a esse nível serão mínimas e ainda mais minimizadas serão em situações como a do Mário; grande exposição ao vento, arejamento do local resultante da circulação do ar, entre outras, por isso penso que ele está bem servido. De qualquer forma, vai ser mesmo colocado um sensor em cada RS para efeitos de comparação.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2008 às 10:56)

Mínima desta noite *7,9ºC*

Actualmente vou com 15,1ºC, 53%HR,1009hpa, 15,5km/h NE a rajada máxima até agora foi de 23,4km/h (1:33)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

Bom Dia

A Minima desta noite por cá foi de 4.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.6ºC e céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

Bem, a minima desta noite só desceu 0,1ºC
Ficabdo-se pelos *6,0ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *12,8ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Nov 2008 às 12:04)

Mínima de 2.0ºC, neste momento 11.8ºC, que é a máxima do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

Vince disse:


> Boa mínima, curiosamente a estação do fsl em Oeiras também foi uma décima mais baixa, 8.6 °C versus 8,7ºC.  O Gil em Mira Sintra teve menos 2 décimas (7.0 °C), o Mário em Queluz aqueceu 0,6ºC (8.5 °C) em relação à véspera, terá sido coincidência ou será que o novo RS é um warmer ? Isso seria um golpe baixo no Mário



Pois, penso que o r.s suaviza as mínimas  não é afectada por pequenaqs variações tal como de noite, como de dia  durante a tarde vou colocá-lo ao sol a ver o seu efeito...mas calma que não estraga as temperaturas, apenas se resente a sério quando faz frio e quando faz calor.

Por agora 14.8ºC há sombra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens, tive uma mínima de 9.2ºC e sigo com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

Boa tarde           LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO




Neste momento o ceu esta pouco nublado apresenta algumas nuves de SW a temperatura e agradavel


----------



## amarusp (2 Nov 2008 às 13:06)

Boa Tarde,
Após uma manha de céu limpo, a tarde começa com algumas nuvens
Na foto uma grande nuvem negra(não sei o nome) tapa o sol.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 13:07)

Excelente animação, *ct5iul*.


----------



## amarusp (2 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

Temperatura actual:9,8
Minima: 3,3º


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2008 às 13:43)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Mesmo assim, as diferenças a esse nível serão mínimas e ainda mais minimizadas serão em situações como a do Mário; grande exposição ao vento, arejamento do local resultante da circulação do ar, entre outras, por isso penso que ele está bem servido. De qualquer forma, vai ser mesmo colocado um sensor em cada RS para efeitos de comparação.



Ora nem mais.
O *Mário* tem a possibilidade de pôr este RS dele num lugar mais arejado. Só o facto de não estar colado junto à parede do prédio é muito bom.
E tenho a certeza que apesar do grande investimento, o novo RS dará bons valores.
Repare-se que não é objectivo do RS, dar a temperatura mais baixa possível. Para isso, e como o *Gil* já reparou, não há nada melhor que ter o sensor desprotegido e numa parede voltada a oeste. De manhã, como o sol nasce a este, o sensor voltado a oeste não tem a capacidade imediata de reagir ao instante em que a temperatura começa a subir, reagindo apenas mais tarde. Nesse intervalo de tempo acaba por descer mais umas décimas de grau, obtendo uma mínima normalmente inferior à mínima que se obteria em campo aberto e exposto ao ar.

Com tudo isto, quero dizer que provavelmente o Mário nunca teve temperaturas tão representativas do seu lugar como poderá ter agora. E melhor, melhor, só quando tiver o sensor no telhado, a fazer companhia aos outros instrumentos. É o melhor que se consegue quando se vive num meio urbano.


Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,8ºC*. (-0,3ºC que ontem).
Um dia também hei-de arranjar companhia para o meu pluvi lá no telhado.
Depois na altura poderei comparar os valores de temperatura que tenho agora (sensor a 40cm de uma parede a norte), com a que a virei a ter um dia.
E a partir daí fazer uma correlação de valores.

Até daria para fazer uma tese: "Relação entre observações de temperatura num ambiente aberto com RS e com a condição de barreira a sul, sem exposição solar."


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2008 às 13:54)

Por aqui sigo com 16,6ºC, 43%HR, 1009hpa, 19,8km/h NE


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Nov 2008 às 13:55)

Bom dia


Temp min 8.3 ºC
Temp max 14.2 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 14:01)

AnDré disse:


> Ora nem mais.
> O *Mário* tem a possibilidade de pôr este RS dele num lugar mais arejado. Só o facto de não estar colado junto à parede do prédio é muito bom.
> E tenho a certeza que apesar do grande investimento, o novo RS dará bons valores.
> Repare-se que não é objectivo do RS, dar a temperatura mais baixa possível. Para isso, e como o *Gil* já reparou, não há nada melhor que ter o sensor desprotegido e numa parede voltada a oeste. De manhã, como o sol nasce a este, o sensor voltado a oeste não tem a capacidade imediata de reagir ao instante em que a temperatura começa a subir, reagindo apenas mais tarde. Nesse intervalo de tempo acaba por descer mais umas décimas de grau, obtendo uma mínima normalmente inferior à mínima que se obteria em campo aberto e exposto ao ar.



Precisamente, apesar de os dados serem muito relativos ao local onde são medidos.
O sensor voltado a Oeste também tem valores bastante correctos, isso depende do local onde forem feitas as medições e da exposição ou não ao vento de todos os quadrantes.
Claro que quanto maior for essa exposição, melhor, mas um RS deverá proteger o sensor de forma a que a temperatura lida não se altere somente porque o RS está ao sol, mas sim porque o ar aquece realmente. É essa a tarefa do RS; eliminar a influência da radiação solar na medição das temperaturas.
Se um RS que está ao sol e em campo aberto for eficiente, quando colocado ao lado de outro RS que está à sombra mas também em campo aberto, deverá andar nos mesmos valores que o outro RS; assim conclui-se que a radiação solar não vai ter influência na temperatura medida e que apenas a variação da temperatura do próprio ar, proveniente de diversos quadrantes, irá justificar as variações de temperatura entre sensores. Com 2 RS muito próximos e em campo aberto, expostos ao vento de todos os quadrantes, estes deverão bater certos um com o outro se a sua exposição ao vento for a mesma, mesmo que um esteja à sombra e outro não.
Por isso é que um RS costuma dar temperaturas mais baixas que outros sensores desprotegidos durante o dia e deverá dar o mesmo que qualquer outro sensor desprotegido durante a noite.
Deste modo, conclui-se que o abrigo não irá interferir nas mínimas, fazendo-as subir, mas sim representá-las correctamente.
É claro que o RS só por si poderá ser responsável por uma suavização de +/- 0,3 ºC nas mínimas, mas duvido que seja superior a isso por experiência própria.
Um RS não inflaciona as mínimas, apenas reduz um pouco a reacção da temperatura medida, que não irá ser tão susceptível a variações repentinas como um sensor desprotegido e, por isso, as mínimas podem ser ligeiramente cortadas (suavizadas) em situações em que a temperatura desça repentinamente, mas o mesmo poderá acontecer com as máximas, no caso de haver uma subida repentina da temperatura e que a temperatura não se mantenha tão elevada, não havendo tempo para o sensor dentro do RS reagir a esse ponto e registar realmente a máxima, mas isso é normal, os sensores levam sempre o seu tempo a reagir e esse tempo é não só o tempo de resposta do próprio sensor como o tempo de o ar entrar no RS e o sensor fazer a leitura da sua temperatura.
São normalmente estas a razões que justificam essa suavização das mínimas e das referidas variações repentinas da temperatura, que são inevitáveis quando se utiliza um abrigo e são as únicas (e pequenas) desvantagens.


----------



## storm (2 Nov 2008 às 14:52)

Temperatura actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Nov 2008 às 15:39)

Neste momento 13.6ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas. A máxima foi de 14.1ºC, suponho que a partir de agora seja sempre a descer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2008 às 15:40)

Boas..por aqui estamos com céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias e altas.

A temperatura vai nos 15.6ºc o vento está fraco.


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

Boas, aqui tenho 9,8ºC, 51% e 1014 hPa com céu muito nublado e vento em calma. A mínima foi de 0,4ºC e a máxima de 10,8ºC.

Hoje Almada e Aljezur tiveram ambas mínimas em volta dos 2,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

Fil disse:


> Hoje Almada e Aljezur tiveram ambas mínimas em volta dos 2,5ºC



São duas estações que eu já risquei da minha lista há muito tempo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2008 às 17:29)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp máxima: *16,0ºC*
Temp miníma: *6,0ºC*

Amplitude térmica: *10,0ºC*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (2 Nov 2008 às 17:31)

Temperaturas extremas hoje en Huelva:

Min:     7.2º
Max: 17.0º

En o blog www.meteohuelva.blogspot.com pueden ver
os destrozos por un Tornado en Catalunha.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2008 às 17:34)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Fil disse:
> 
> 
> > Hoje Almada e Aljezur tiveram ambas mínimas em volta dos 2,5ºC
> ...



É verdade, mas confesso que tenho uma enorme curiosidade em saber porque é que isto acontece. Que raio de processo físico e condições do equipamento podem fazer com que tal coisa aconteça.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2008 às 17:55)

Boas o sol por aqui já se foi,o céu limpou e vento fraco de NW portanto tudo calmo.

A temperatura já vai baixando 11.5ºc.


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

Essas duas estações já existem há bastantes anos e se o IM ainda não fez nada é porque, no mínimo, representam fielmente as temperaturas do local onde estão situadas. Lembra-me a situação da antiga estação de Leiria (ao pé de um rio), mas nesse caso após a comunicação social ter levantado dúvidas acerca das suas temperaturas mínimas, ela está agora situada dentro da cidade.

8,9ºC agora.


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

Aqui por Melgaço a sensação de frio foi muito grande para esta época do ano muito por culpa do vento quase sempre do quadrante NE e do céu permanentemente nublado. 

A máxima ficou-se nos 11.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

Por cá, o céu está praticamente limpo e o vento está fraco.
Estou com *11,5 ºC* e a descer paulatinamente, parece que vai arrefecer bem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,5 ºC*
Tx: *16,4 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## fsl (2 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

Oeiras, hoje:

[/ actuais (actualizado a 02-11-08  18:46)
Temperatura:	12.7°C 
Humidade:	73%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	7.9°C 
Vento:	6.4 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1011.3 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 36.2mm
Wind chill:	 11.3°C 
Indíce THW:	 10.9°C 
Indíce Calor:	 12.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 8.6°C às   6:13	 16.5°C às 12:45
Humidade:	 54%  às  16:46	 85%  às   6:30
Ponto de Orvalho:	 5.6°C às   3:38	 8.9°C às  11:00
Pressão:	 1006.6mb  às   5:37	 1011.3mb  às  18:43
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 27.4 km/hr  às  16:44
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 8.3°C às   6:13	
Maior Indíce Calor		 16.1°C às  12:38
]


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Neste momento a Temperatura encontra-se nos *10,3ºC*

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 18,4 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,3ºC* (ontem por esta hora, já registava 8.8ºC)
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

PÓVOA SANTA IRIA- VILA FRANCA XIRA

Temp. Actual: 11,8ºC
Vento Actual: Fraco (- de 10 km/hora)
Pressão: 1011.0 mb
Humidade Relativa: 75%
Estado do Tempo: Pouco Nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 19:33)

Algumas máximas, hoje na Grande Lisboa

Moita: 17,2 ºC
Oeiras: 16,5 ºC
Queluz: 16,2 ºC
Almada: 16,0 ºC
Mira-Sintra: 15,9 ºC
Portela: 15,6 ºC
Barcarena: 15,1 ºC


*Fonte:* Wunderground e respectivos membros.


----------



## storm (2 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

Temperatura actual: 10.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 20:11)

Esta noite vai ser BEM fria..


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (2 Nov 2008 às 20:34)

Neste momento en Huelva, céu pouco nuboso y 11.3º.
En Gibraleón pode baixar ate 5º.

Extremas de hoje en Huelva: 7.2º/17.0º


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

Fil disse:


> ... Aljezur tiveram ambas mínimas em volta dos 2,5ºC



Esse valor pode estar mesmo correcto, os dados que recebo da Direcção Regional de Agricutura do Algarve e onde menciono os seus valores no relatório que faço mensalmente a Estação de Aljezur tem valores baixos até nalguns casos chega a ter mínimas mesmo negativas ou mais baixas do que a Estação do Inag de Monchique, por isso, os valores da estação do IM pode ser verdadeiros.

Por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado a nublado com desenvolvimento vertical a norte que causou um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada e algum granizo na A22 entre o nó de Olhão e Tavira. Onde vi um raio cair a poucos metros à minha frente.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC
actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................6.9º  (06h38m)
T máx..............................14.7  (14h46m)

H min...............................45%
H máx..............................71%

Pressão actual..................1012 hPa


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

Céu nublado e 7,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

-0,7ºC / 11,8ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2008 às 21:11)

Mín. 7,9ºC
Máx:18,5ºC

Actualmente:
11,6ºC 
60%HR
1012hpa
vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Nov 2008 às 22:06)

Boa noite. Por aqui foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Houve mais uma pequena descida de temperatura minima.

Tmin - 13,9ºC
Tmax - 21,4ºC

Actual - 16,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 17,0ºC
Tmin: 8,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

Boas por aqui vamos com vento fraco e céu limpo com a temp:actual 9.8ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.0/16.4ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 16,1 ºC (13h11)
Mínima = 5,4 ºC (06h54).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= 16,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## *Dave* (2 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *14,8ºC*
Tmín: *4,0ºC* 

HRmáx: 92%
HRmín: 43%


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 7,1ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> -0,7ºC / 11,8ºC



Eu tive máxima de  10,8ºC, tu de 11,8ºC e a estação do IM 12,8ºC  Mas pelo menos lá a mínima chegou aos -1,0ºC.

Agora 5,6ºC estabilizados devido à nebulosidade.


----------



## amarusp (2 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

Extremos de hoje:
Minima: 3,3ºCMáxima: 10,9 ºC
Temperatura actual:5,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Extremos do dia de Hoje por cá:

T.Máxima: 18.3ºC

T.Minima: 4.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Neste momento a Temperatura sobe, pelo que me encontro com 9,5ºC, embora já tenha tido *9,2ºC*

*Extremos de Hoje:*







Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Mínima de *8,2ºC*, e uma Temperatura Máxima de *16,2ºC*
Por lá, ás 16:36, estavam 14,6ºC de Temperatura e 1008 hPa de Pressão, com Céu Muito Nublado!


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Vou com:

11,0ºC
62%HR
1012hpa
8,6km/h SE
Raj max: 24,8km/h NE (21:39)


----------



## squidward (2 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

*(02-11-2008)*

*t.máx: 18.9ºC
t.min: 6.4ºC*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Nov 2008 às 23:53)

Boa noite  

Temp min 8.2 ºC
Temp max 14.6 ºC


----------



## Turista (2 Nov 2008 às 23:55)

Extremos de dia 2:
Min - 9,2ºC  (aqui para Peniche é frio - lol)
Máx - 15,1ºC

De momento, 11,9ºC, 86%, 1014,7 hPa.

Cumprimentos a todos,


----------



## ct5iul (3 Nov 2008 às 00:03)

Boa Noite


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Nov 2008 às 00:17)

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado, vento praticamente inexistente mas uma sensaçáo de frio muito grande!!!
Temp: 8ºC
Hr: 89%
Pressão: 1013 hpa.
Até logo...


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2008 às 00:50)

Boa noite

Ontem (dia 2) a minha estação aqui em Bragança teve um minima de 0.1ºC e uma maxima de 12.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2008 às 01:43)

*Precipitação:*
14,5mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)

------------------------------------------------------------------

*NOTA:*
Os dados da tabela de ranking meteoPT, resultam da colectânea de valores extremos de temperatura e precipitação das estações on-line de membros do fórum, assim como daqueles que vão neste tópico registando os valores extremos das suas estações amadoras.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (3 Nov 2008 às 08:59)

Bom dia amigos:

En Huelva minima de 8.4º, en neste momento 10.5º y céu
con poucas nuves.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 09:23)

Olá a todos.
Por cá, a mínima foi de *9,3 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Agora o céu está pouco nublado e estou com *12,9 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2008 às 09:26)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 3.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.5ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## jpmartins (3 Nov 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Temp. actual 7.4ºC

Tmin. 4.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, pressão em 1014hPa.
*
Tmin 7,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2008 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o vento soprou moderado de norte a noite inteira.
A temperatura mínima não foi além dos 10,3ºC.

Por agora, céu nublado, vento moderado de norte e 13,3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

Vince disse:


> Daniel_Vilao disse:
> 
> 
> > Fil disse:
> ...



Eu já expliquei isto N vezes mas aqui fica novamente...

Moro na Margem Sul e conheço mais ou menos meteorologicamente todos os locais. Os termometros de viaturas são interessantes e mostram cenários diferentes muitas vezes em poucos kilometros.

A estação de Almada embora tenha nome de praia  não deve estar em praia alguma mas sim uns kilometros afastada do mar.

Acredito que a estação esteja mais ou menos no local assinalado a vermelho






Se repararem aquela zona é um pinhal...

Quem conhece os valores da minha estação, Moita, sabe que muito dificilmente há valores muito mais baixos de minimas na Margem Sul....mentira.

Já me aconteceu passar nesse pinhal e ter valores muito mais baixos que na Moita.

Um dos últimos episodios há 2 ou 3 anos marcou-me porque nesse pinhal estavam -3.0ºC e quando cheguei a casa estavam 0,5ºC no termometro do "fiavel" Opel Corsa.

Portanto, os mais cépticos, tirem da cabeça que aquela estação está avariada, a não ser que me provem que a estação está realmente na praia.

Quem quiser ir lá passear num dia bem fresquinho pode tirar todas as dúvidas.

Entretanto hoje tive a mínima mais baixa pós-verão *4,2ºC*


----------



## rozzo (3 Nov 2008 às 11:21)

Já se discutiu isto 1001 x 
Se as estações continuam activas e há anos a fio.. porque não.. ACREDITAR nos valores???
Como disse o hotspot, a estação de Almada, embora não saiba onde ela está, estará certamente numa zona daquelas de Pinhal, e não colada ao mar, e sabemos que na margem sul há zonas que arrefecem bem. E se fosse do equipamento, então como raio a estação tinha tido uma subida de quase 10º numa hora ou duas durante a noite???? É mesmo local! E essas subidas são certamente quando o vento quebra esse "isolamento" local e trás o ar do lado do mar. Parece-me lógico.. Mas ok..

A de Aljezur também não sei onde está. Mas conheço bem Aljezur, e aquilo está a uns bons km's do mar, e ainda por cima tem basicamente uma série de elevações a "tapar" a localidade do mar.. Em situações de tempo calmo à noite.. É quase como se o mar não existisse. Já lá estive muitas vezes de Verão, e é VERDADE que ali arrefece muito de noite. Penso ser lá frequente em pleno Verão, em noites que a temperatura anda perto dos 20º em Lisboa ou na costa sul do Algarve, ali em Aljezur andar perto dos 10º com um frio terrível para quem vai a pensar numa noite de Verão. O sítio é mesmo propício a boas inversões. Não tenho qualquer dúvida.

Não sei porque se continua a insistir que os valores são errados, que o material do IM funciona mal, quando é a entidade oficial, e que está com essas estações funcionais há anos a fio.. Mas enfim.
A única crítica aqui que poderia aceitar, isso sim, era a localização das estações! Ainda sendo zonas propícias ao frio, as estações podem estar metidas em "buracos" ou zonas ainda mais frias que a localidade à volta, é possível sim é claro. Mas isto já é outra conversa.

PS: e mesmo que estivesse na praia a estação, continuava a acreditar. especialmente pelo que já referi de volta e meia, num espaço curto a temperatura subir muitos graus, sinal que só pode estar pelo menos relativamente perto da praia....... e também penso que em discussão antiga já usei este exemplo: numa noite fria ou fresca e calma de céu limpo no outono ou inverno peguem no carro com um termómetro, vão a Sintra à vila, andem uns km's e vão até p.ex a Praia das Maçãs.. Depois tirem as vossas conclusões os mais cépticos..


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Aqui em Bragança o céu está muito nublado e registo 9.0ºC
Tive uma minima de 4.6ºC



Fil disse:


> Eu tive máxima de  10,8ºC, tu de 11,8ºC e a estação do IM 12,8ºC  Mas pelo menos lá a mínima chegou aos -1,0ºC.
> 
> Agora 5,6ºC estabilizados devido à nebulosidade.



Tem sido interessante comparar os valores das estações de Bragança


----------



## Z13 (3 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui em Bragança o céu está muito nublado e registo 9.0ºC
> Tive uma minima de 4.6ºC
> ...



Caros vizinhos, desculpem só agora participar, mas ontem estive para fora!

Os meus extremos de ontem, dia 2, foram:    mín -1.5ºc  e  máx  +13.3ºc

Provavelmente pela demasiada exposição da minha estação, vou obtendo mínimas mais baixas e máximas mais altas que a maioria dos conterraneos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2008 às 12:24)

Boas tardes hoje o dia por aqui acordou de céu limpo mas ao longo da manhã tem vindo aumentar de neblusidade alta e média.
A temperatura esta noite nem desçeu muito ficou-se pelos 6.6ºc, o vento vai sentindo-se fraco de W/NW.com a temp:actual 14.0ºc.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 12:36)

Onde é que a temperatura vai parar hoje? Já registo 16,3º


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2008 às 13:03)

Boas pessoal

Céu nublado e 15.7ºC

A minima foi de 4.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

Por aqui continuamos de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias com o vento fraco de W.

A temperatura têm oscilado pouco 13.9ºc pressão 1011hpa 50%hr.

Até logo


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

A minima desta noite, foi mais baixa do que eu pensava, sendo de *7,0ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *14,2ºC* (radiaçao difusa)
Hum: *66%*
Pressao: *1016hPa*


----------



## Acardoso (3 Nov 2008 às 14:20)

boa tarde...
 esta noite registei uma minima de 6.2º
nesta altura o ceu encontra-se bastante carregado e cinzento,deve vir ai chuvinha
estou com uma pressao de 1013.4hpa uma temp. de 12.5º e uma humidade de 74% o vento esta calmo!!!

ate logo


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2008 às 15:56)

Boas pessoal

Por Abrantes céu muito nublado e 13ºC

A máxima chegou aos 16.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2008 às 17:21)

Creio que a mínima daqui até à meia noite não vá para os valores desta noite, por isso, posso deixar por aqui os extremos de hoje, dia 3.
Temp. Mínima - 10.4ºC
Temp. Máxima - 17º.3ºC
Por agora sigo com 14º.6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## fsl (3 Nov 2008 às 17:38)

*Em OEIRAS, hoje:

[Condições actuais (actualizado a 03-11-08  17:31) 
Temperatura:  13.7°C  
Humidade: 70%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.3°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1015.1 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  36.2mm 
Wind chill:  13.7°C  
Indíce THW:   13.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.7°C às   0:02  17.5°C às 12:54 
Humidade:  49%  às  13:10  82%  às   3:15 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.3°C às   1:13  8.9°C às   2:43 
Pressão:  1012.8mb  às   0:22  1016.1mb  às  10:55 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   40.2 km/hr  às  12:19 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.3°C às   6:58  
Maior Indíce Calor   16.7°C às  12:51 

/B]*


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2008 às 18:03)

*3 de Novembro de 2008*

Mínima. 10.4ºC
Máxima: 17.3ºC
Precipitação: 0.0 mm

Tarde marcada pelo céu encoberto e algumas pingas, mas não ficou nada registado. 

Nota: registos não oficiais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.6ºC
T.Minima: 3.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

Boas..por aqui vamos comdesde as 17h15m em forma de aguaceiros,com o céu muito encoberto com vento fraco de W.

A temperatura vai nos 9.4ºc preeão 1012hpa  76%hr.


----------



## João Soares (3 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temp minima: *7,0ºC*


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

Aqui não choveu nem um pingo!!! 

Desde que a minha estação veio, os únicos números que vejo à frente da palavra "Rainfall" são dois zeros separados por uma vírgula...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (3 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Hoje en Gibraleón (Huelva):

Min: 5.9º
Max: 18.7º

O resumen de Outubro en Gibraleón,
podem ver datos jornada tras jornada:

www.meteohuelva.blogspot.com

Até logo


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín.:*9,7ºC*
Máx.:*16,6ºC*

Humidade:

Mín.:*42%*
Máx.:*67%*

Rajada máxima: *33,1km/h* NW

Actual:
*13,0ºC
65%HR
1014hpa
12,2km/ NW*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Por cá, mínima de 9.6ºC e máxima de 14.7ºC agora estou com 11.8ºC.

O vento é nulo, a humidade está a 74% e a pressão 1016hpa.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

Depois da chuva desta tarde o céu tem vindo a ficar limpo.

por agora 5,4ºC e céu o com poucas nuvens


Extremos de hoje:

1,1ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2008 às 19:57)

*Tempo Actual em Póvoa de Santa Iria*

Céu nublado
Temperatura Actual: 12,8 ºC
Vento: Fraco (- de 10 km/hora)
Precipitação: 0.0 mm

Nem muito 
Nem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

Por aqui já deixou de já se começa haver as estrelas por entre as nuvens.

A temperatura vai nos 8.6ºc,com esta passagem ainda rendeu 0,5mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2008 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade a partir do fim da tarde.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 9.4ºC
actual: 14.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2008 às 20:20)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,8 ºC (10h08)
Mínima = 6,5 ºC (07h08).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= 16,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

PÓVOA DE STª IRIA - VILA FRANCA DE XIRA

Por aqui a temperatura já
desceu e está neste momento
parada nos 11.9ºC.
Céu nublado (pricipalmente por nuvens altas)
e vento fraco. Não se registou qualquer 
precipitação, apesar do céu ter permanecido 
toda a tarde encoberto.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 20:50)

12,4º a descerem a uma medida de 0,7º por hora... (já não me espanto com nada...)
71% HR
0,0 km/h
1015 mb


----------



## Brunomc (3 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

estou com 10.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

Estou com *9,9ºC* neste momento... A Temperatura desce lentamente...

Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC
Descida de Temperatura de -0,2ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

Afinal mudei de ideias...







Será que tenho (temos) sorte?


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2008 às 21:22)

Boa noite 

O dia hoje foi de sol, céu limpo, nada de vento. Um dia a apelar ao Verão _de S.Martinho_.
Ao final da tarde é que o céu encobriu...

Os extremos de hoje foram:

Tmáx:16,7
Tmin:8,9


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

Boa noite. Dia ameno com céu nublado.

Tmin - 14,6ºC
Tmax - 22,1ºC

Actual - 17,2ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

Olá a todos,

por aqui, o dia decorreu entre os *+0,7ºc* da madraugada e os *+9,3ºc* da tarde.

Neste momento, estabilizou nos *+4,4ºc*

Boa noite a todos


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min......................................7.6º     (07h00m)
T máx....................................12.6º     (15h23m)

H min....................................51%
H máx...................................75%

Pressão actual.......................1013 hPa


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

É a minha vez...

Extremos de hoje:
T. Máx: 17,2º
T. Min: 8,1º
Rajada máxima de vento: 17,2 km/h
Precipitação: nem vê-la


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

Extremos de Hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  17.2 ºC (13:17) 
Mínimo Hoje:  4.2 ºC (06:02) 

Rajada Hoje:  41.8 km/h (12:53) 

Parece que vem alguma precipitação na direcção de Lisboa. Vamos aguardar serenamente.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece que vem alguma precipitação na direcção de Lisboa. Vamos aguardar serenamente.



Já tinha visto isso desde abocado. Espero que pelo menos a última precipitação de hoje chegue a caír aqui...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 21:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> Máximo Hoje:  17.2 ºC (13:17)
> Mínimo Hoje:  4.2 ºC (06:02)
> ...



Agora que ressuscitei a Davis com uma pilha no ISS, vamos ver se registo alguma coisa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 21:44)

Extremos de hoje, até agora:

Tm: *9,3 ºC*
Tx: *16,2 ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

Boas por aqui céu com poucas nuvens e temp:actual 8.0ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

Essas mínimas de Bragança são quase pornográficas... eh eh...
Que maravilha...


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> Essas mínimas de Bragança são quase pornográficas... eh eh...
> Que maravilha...



Mr Phillip és da zona


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

espero trazer boas noticias ... aqui por vale figueira ja chove (pinguitas), Por sinal veem muitoo friaaa :P

Registo do dia 3 de novembro de 2008 

Temp min 9.2ºC as 6h15
Temp max 14.8ºC as 13h00
Temp actual 10.4ºC
Pressao barometrica actual 1013.9 hPa
Humidade relativa 83 % 
Orientacao do vento 273 º Oeste 
Base das nuvens 347 metros


* correccao da hora tava a ver mal ...


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado..
min 10,1ºC
max 15ºc
prec 5,7mm
raj max. 20,5km/h


----------



## *Dave* (3 Nov 2008 às 22:04)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 14,2ºC
Tmín: 5,2ºC



Por agora, vão caindo umas pingas e sigo com:
T: *7,5ºC* 
HR: *84%*
P: *1013,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (3 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

Neste momento en Huelva 13º 
y céu nublado, vento en calma

Resumen de Outubro, en Gibraleón

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

Boas pessoal

Por cá sigo com céu ja quase limpo depois de ter ameaçado chover, o que não chegou a acontecer

*9.8ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

Por aqui a temperatura está estável nos *10,8 ºC*.
Parece que a chuva já se está a aproximar, nem que seja para deixar só uns chuviscos.


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

já estou em lisboa ( olivais) e caiu um aguaceiro fraco agora mesmo ( vem mesmo a calhar com a morte da " thirteen" do doctor house)
 a temperatura segue estavel desde ha 2h nos 12.9Cº o que é bem mais ameno do que o q estava em arruda


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Há pouco Cheguei aos *9,5ºC*, mas neste momento tenho 9,7ºC de novo... O Céu está Muito Nublado, e o Vento não sopra (0,0 km/h)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de, apenas, *13,9ºC*!!
Por lá, ás 19:21, estavam 12,1ºC de Temperatura, estabilizados, e 1012 hPa de Pressão...
O Céu está Muito Nublado, mas ainda não houve qualquer Precipitação!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

Já choveu um pouco e o céu permanece muito nublado por nuvens baixas.
A humidade sobe para os *80 %* e o vento continua fraco de Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

Por hoje ficamos por aqui, com céu limpo e com a temp:7,7ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6/15.0ºc precipitação 0.5mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

Aqui é visível a mancha azul que deixou alguma precipitação a Norte de Lisboa, nomeadamente por aqui. 

A temperatura encontra-se estagnada e num sobe e desce constante por causa da muita nebulosidade existente. 
A pressão mantém-se bastante estável nos *1015,2 hPa*.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2008 às 23:27)

Céu parcialmente nublado e a temperatura estagnada em 5,4ºC já há várias horas.


----------



## fsl (3 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Em OEIRAS começou agora a chover.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

Por cá começa tambem a chover  estou com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 23:51)

Vê-se mesmo que estamos num período pré-precipitação, pois a temperatura continua a subir aos poucos, depois de já ter estagnado. Estou já com *11,0 ºC* e ainda não registei sequer *0,2 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

Já vinha todo lançado a dizer: "Aqui nem pinga!", mas afinal já pinga, já.
Mas até às 0h não deve acumular nada.

Sigo com 11,5ºC.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 10,3ºC
Tmáx: 16,2ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

Dados actuais:

12,1ºC
74%HR
1014hpa
6,5km/h NW


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2008 às 00:05)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens e registo 5.4ºC




mr. phillip disse:


> Essas mínimas de Bragança são quase pornográficas... eh eh...
> Que maravilha...



A minha minima nem foi muito pornográfica foi de 4.6ºC 

Extremos:
Min: 4.6ºC
Max: 9.7ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2008 às 00:07)

12,2ºC
74%HR
1014hpa
7,9km/h NW
Raj máx. desde as 00h...12,2km/h NW (00:01)


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 00:21)

Vai chovendo 
Vento fraco de NO e 11,2ºC
Vou com 0,6mm.

A zona de Sintra está com mais sorte.
O Gil vai já com 2mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2008 às 00:22)

Por cá tá chover bem, 21 mm/h.


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Nov 2008 às 00:24)

boas

aqui por Sesimbra neste momento chuva fraca , vento fraco, 11º 

abraços


----------



## meteo (4 Nov 2008 às 00:31)

Agora,chove também em Paço de Arcos


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2008 às 00:33)

Já acalmou um pouco, 14 mm/h, acumulei 2 mm.


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 00:40)

A precipitação está toda a cair a oeste de Lisboa.

Ora vejamos, nos últimos 40 minutos:
Mira-Sintra: 10,2mm
Queluz: 3,3mm
Odivelas: 1,0mm
Portela: 0,0mm

Por aqui já parou...
11,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2008 às 00:48)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir nos ultimos minutos à pouco tinha 5.6ºC e agora registo 5.9ºC

Ate amanha


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 01:05)

Esta célula, e segundo o wunderground, acaba de deixar 20,3mm em Mira-Sintra na última hora:








Espero que o Gil acorde para confirmar este valor.


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2008 às 01:13)

AnDré disse:


> Esta célula, e segundo o wunderground, acaba de deixar 20,3mm em Mira-Sintra na última hora:
> Espero que o Gil acorde para confirmar este valor.



Surpreendente tal valor a confirmar-se. Aqui ficou-se pelos 0.5mm
Alguma avaria ?


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 02:23)




----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2008 às 03:07)

Por cá a temperatura vai descendo aos poucos

Neste momento 8.7ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 07:35)

Vince disse:


> Surpreendente tal valor a confirmar-se. Aqui ficou-se pelos 0.5mm
> Alguma avaria ?



Se foi avaria deve ter sido avaria do wunderground..., porque eu aqui apenas registei *2,1mm*!

Mas... acho que alguém fez mal as contas...




(Nunca se deve guiar pelo "seguimento", mas sim pelos extremos)

A Temperatura Mínima desceu aos *8,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 8,9ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (4 Nov 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva fraca.

Temp. min. 5.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

Bom dia.

A minha localização citadina, não deixou a mínima descer muito... fiquei com uma horrorosa mínima registada ás 3h. A partir daí foi a subir...
*Tmin 9,7 ºC *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

Por cá a Minima de Hoje foi de 6.4ºC, neste momento estão 11.8ºC e o céu está nublado


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2008 às 10:06)

Não referi no meu post anterior mas por aqui o céu está muito nublado, o vento é fraco e não chove! A pressão ás 8h30 era de 1012 hPa.


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2008 às 10:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Se foi avaria deve ter sido avaria do wunderground..., porque eu aqui apenas registei *2,1mm*!
> Mas... acho que alguém fez mal as contas...
> (Nunca se deve guiar pelo "seguimento", mas sim pelos extremos)



Mas estava errado nos extremos também, agora já não está, mas na altura estava. Mas foi então problema do WU, de vez em quando faz coisas estranhas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Nov 2008 às 10:42)

Bons dias...

Estão varias formaçoes ao largo de V.R.S.A a crescerem a olhos vistos...pena estarem no Oceano (ao largo da costa),

Enfim... esta tarde promete algo... espero eu!


----------



## iceworld (4 Nov 2008 às 10:48)

vitamos disse:


> Não referi no meu post anterior mas por aqui o céu está muito nublado, o vento é fraco e não chove! A pressão ás 8h30 era de 1012 hPa.



E entretanto já  com a temperatura nos 10º  e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 10:49)

Bom dia, depois de ter chovido bem aqui no estoril por volta das 00.30 horas, agora de momento está céu temporariamente nublado por cumulos, alto cumulos, e vento fraco de NO.
Aqui ponho o link do Eumesat para ver a trajectória de movimento das fromações nublosas.

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...2,n=12,d=1,v=400,pp=0,t=200811041000#controls


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

iceworld disse:


> E entretanto já  com a temperatura nos 10º  e algum nevoeiro.



Obrigado *iceworld* nem tinha dado conta... é daquelas chuvinhas "com pantufas" mas vai molhando


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2008 às 11:03)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 13,4ºC
98%HR
1021hpa

desde as 0h 1,5mm
min 11,3ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (4 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

En Huelva neste momento nuves y claros, 
vento fraco do Noroeste y 16º.
A Minima foi de 9.4º.


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2008 às 11:34)

A chuva parou por aqui... Céu praticamente encoberto


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2008 às 11:52)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,6ºC...

Agora:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

Por aqui estão 15.7ºC e céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 12:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Se foi avaria deve ter sido avaria do wunderground..., porque eu aqui apenas registei *2,1mm*!
> 
> Mas... acho que alguém fez mal as contas...



Eu logo vi que era muita água!
Mas é verdade Gil, como o Vince disse, os dados que eu escrevi eram os que estavam nos extremos do Wunderground. E quando ultrapassou os 20mm foi a altura que referi que era melhor esperar que tu acordasses, para confirmar os dados, uma vez que eu aqui já tinha o céu praticamente limpo, e tu ainda estavas a facturar!

Bem, por aqui vou ainda com 1,1mm. De manhã caíram uns aguaceiros fracos, mas nada de especial.

Em relação a temperaturas, hoje tive uma mínima de *9,4ºC*.
Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 16,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Boas... por aqui de manhã tinhamos céu limpo com nevoeiro nos vales dos rios em volta cidade.têm vindo aumentar de neblusidade estando neste momento encoberto.

Quanto a temperaturas esta noite a mínima ficou-se pelos 4.7ºccom a actual 11.3ºc,com o vento fraco de SW.

Espero que de tarde faça a sua graça a .


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

Boas

De noite choveu, mas o meu pluviómetro não registou nada  Acordei com céu pouco nublado.

Por agora sigo com valores que para mim são acima do normal, especialmente a temperatura:

17,9º e a subir 
1015 mb
0,0 km/h
66% HR e a descer


----------



## camrov8 (4 Nov 2008 às 13:21)

tenho uma questão que me martela a cabeça a algum tempo.
porque razão os radares do im estão no centro e centro sul, ficando o norte do pais sem cobertura?


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2008 às 13:34)

Por aqui céu nublado e 9,7ºC, mas o sol já começa a espreitar.


Mínima de 4,3ºC.


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 13:38)

Acabei de ultrapassar a barreira dos 18 graus.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

camrov8 disse:


> tenho uma questão que me martela a cabeça a algum tempo.
> porque razão os radares do im estão no centro e centro sul, ficando o norte do pais sem cobertura?



Porque foi assim que o IM decidiu, vai-se lá saber...Mas está previsto entrar em funcionamento um radar no Norte brevemente. No próximo ano penso eu.


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 13:52)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, com vento fraco de NO


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mr Phillip és da zona



É verdade, somos vizinhos....


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2008 às 14:01)

PS: A rajada máxima foi de 24,1km/h e a mínima como é óbvio não foi aquela


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2008 às 14:03)

Olá pessoal.
De momento está a cair um aguaceiro, mas confirmo os valores do Frank Tornado, estão 17º.4, e há pouco roçou os 18º... pressão atmosférica nos 1014hpa.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (4 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

En Huelva nuves y claros, vento fraco del NO,
agora mismo 17.2º, minima de 9.4º


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

AnDré disse:


> Eu logo vi que era muita água!
> Mas é verdade Gil, como o Vince disse, os dados que eu escrevi eram os que estavam nos extremos do Wunderground. E quando ultrapassou os 20mm foi a altura que referi que era melhor esperar que tu acordasses, para confirmar os dados, uma vez que eu aqui já tinha o céu praticamente limpo, e tu ainda estavas a facturar!



Pois... não sei o que se poderá ter passado, uma vez que a noite foi calma, e a estação também registou 2,1mm... Deve ter sido mesmo o Wunderground, em mais um "Acto de Loucura"


A Manhã foi de céu Muito Nublado/Encoberto, e tive direito a um belo Arco-Íris!

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas a estação nada registou...

Neste momento tenho 15,4ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC

Vem mais um Aguaceiro a Caminho!


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 14:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> De momento está a cair um aguaceiro, mas confirmo os valores do Frank Tornado, estão 17º.4, e há pouco roçou os 18º... pressão atmosférica nos 1014hpa.



Exactamente 

Agora já acabou, está a ir na direcção da Cruz de Pau, mais ou menos.

Desse aguaceiro nada a registar (foi fraco, o pluviómetro nem acusou nada).

É bom ter alguém aqui na zona para confirmar os valores. Já fiquei mais descansado quando li que os teus valores estavam de acordo com os meus. Pensei que o sensor tinha avariado para registar uma temperatura tão alta  mas depois de ter lido este teu post fiquei mto mais descansado, é sinal que está tudo bem com o equipamento aqui, e que os valores da minha estação (apesar de ter sido montada provisoriamente numa varanda) são bastante fiáveis.


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 14:21)

Gilmet disse:


> Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas a estação nada registou...
> 
> 
> 
> Vem mais um Aguaceiro a Caminho!



Por aqui podemos ver como é que as nuvens realmente se comportam... Esse aguaceiro que caiu aí abocado foi quase de certeza o mesmo que acabou de caír aqui. 

O que ainda vem aí espero que depois de descarregar alguma precipitação aí, se desloque para aqui e dê o seu contributo também.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2008 às 14:24)

Boas pessoal

Céu muito nublado, já cairam uns pingos mas ainda nada k s possa chamar chuva

Estão 14.2ºC depois de uma minima de 5.5ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Nov 2008 às 14:36)

Boas, aqui tenho 9,1ºC, 77% e 1014 hPa, o céu está muito nublado mas não chove. Até ao momento registei uns humildes 1,4 mm.

A mínima foi de 5,1ºC às 00:00.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

Continuamos de céu muito nublado mas por enquanto nada .

A temperatura essa continua baixa 12.2ºc com vento de W.

Vou deslocar-me ao IM DE C BRANCO que estão com problemas de comunicação via telef., vou em serviço

Até logo.


----------



## squidward (4 Nov 2008 às 14:44)

por aqui caíram umas pingas há 1 hora atrás, de resto sempre só céu nublado. Para Norte (lados de Santarém) é que o cenário está interessante. 
Vou com 18.1ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

Boa tarde,

Céu muito nublado, chove já à algum tempo (+/-1h), não tenho valores da precipitação neste momento, mas talvez o Acardoso, possa por aqui o valor da precipitação, já que é quase meu visinho e deverá estar por casa.


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 14:46)

O sol voltou a brilhar aqui, apesar do céu estar muito nublado. A temperatura voltou a subir, está nos 17,4º agora. A humidade pouco se alterou, 68%. O mesmo se passa com a pressão, 1015 mb.

Espero que, daqui a umas horas, em vez de 0,0 no "Rainfall" estejam lá pelo menos uns 3,2 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

Por aqui ainda não choveu nada hoje. Por agora o céu está muito nublado e estão 16.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 14:50)

Neste momento tenho *14,7ºC* de Temperatura

Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


Deixo também uma foto de Ontem, pelas 23:35, hora a que caiu um forte Aguaceiro, com 8ºC






E uma foto do Amanhecer de Hoje...


----------



## Acardoso (4 Nov 2008 às 14:59)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Céu muito nublado, chove já à algum tempo (+/-1h), não tenho valores da precipitação neste momento, mas talvez o Acardoso, possa por aqui o valor da precipitação, já que é quase meu visinho e deverá estar por casa.



boa tarde...
Ceu muito nublado e chovinha na ultima hora registei 4.6mm e nas ultimas 24h 6.7mm.

sigo com 1012.2hpa  uma temp de 12.9º e uma humid de 87%.

um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2008 às 15:35)

Olá a todos. 
Vou neste momento em viagem para Sines.
Saí de Moscavide com *14,7 ºC* e já *0,6 mm* acumulados.
Quando passei no Poceirão chovia bastante com cerca de 13,0 ºC.
Agora vou a 100 km/h na estrada nacional, 10 km antes de Grândola.
Aqui não chove; a parte da viagem onde apanhei mais chuva até agora foi no Poceirão e, logo depois de passar o Poceirão, deixou de chover e já havia abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

Por cá, tenho neste momento 14,8ºC, e o Céu tem estado a abrir!

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,3ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

Boa tarde
Aqui pelo Nordeste o dia foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos, o céu tem ficado progressivamente menos nublado.
Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado e registo 10.5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Min: 5.4ºC (às 00:00)
Max: 10.9ºC


----------



## trepkos (4 Nov 2008 às 16:39)

Por aqui já chove, devem estar uns 13 graus, uma pequena brisa e vejo que se aproxima mais chuva de oeste


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2008 às 16:43)

Boas!

Por aqui o sol já brilha após ter andado bastante escondido o dia inteiro! Mesmo assim muitas nuvens no céu e tem caído alguma chuva embora fraca.


----------



## João (4 Nov 2008 às 17:06)

trepkos disse:


> Por aqui já chove, devem estar uns 13 graus, uma pequena brisa e vejo que se aproxima mais chuva de oeste



É com muito agrado que vejo mais um montemorense aqui no Forum!!
Bem tá muito escuro por cá... mas chuva pouca.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 17:10)

Cai neste momento um Aguaceiro Moderado! As estradas já estão a ficar molhadas, e tenho *14,0ºC* de Temperatura!

Humidade nos 83%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2008 às 17:24)

Por cá ás 15:16 caiu um aguaceiro que deu para molhar a estrada, mas só durou 7 minutos.

Neste Momento o céu está nublado com abertas e estão 14.3ºC, a temperatura máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 17.7ºC.

T.Minima de Hoje: 6.4ºC


----------



## squidward (4 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

caem umas pingas neste momento, mas nada de especial até agora. Vou com 15.3ºC


----------



## squidward (4 Nov 2008 às 17:34)

*(04-11-2008)

t.max:  18.4ºC
t.min:  8.6ºC
*


----------



## Brunomc (4 Nov 2008 às 17:51)

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco

não chove..estou com 13.5ºC

aqui só caiu um aguaceiro fraco eram 14h30...

deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei a pouco ao pôr do sol..

na primeira e segunda foto nota-se o reflexo da maquina fotográfica no vidro da janela...esqueci-me de abrir..


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2008 às 17:52)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,9 ºC (11h41)
Mínima = 6,4 ºC (06h17).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura =11,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= 16,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2008 às 17:59)

Boas por aqui vamos com céu muito nublado, ainda caiu durante 00h30m em forma de aguaceiros.
Neste momento já não chove a temperatura vai descendo 10.2ºc,com vento fraco de W pressão 1012hpa 88%hr.


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 18:14)

Até agora, chuva aqui nem vê-la, pela segunda vez consecutiva... 

A minha estação regista os dados de 3 em 3 horas de cada dia, ou seja, se por exemplo a máxima mais alta do dia ocorrer às 14:30, por exemplo, não fica lá registado, pois como este método funciona de 3 em 3 horas, só irá ficar registada a temperatura que se verificava às 15h.

Isto com a temperatura e com os outros tipos de dados todos.

Alguém, tendo em conta isto que eu acabei de descrever, me pode dizer uma maneira de conseguir registar os extremos de cada dia, para no final do mês fazer os resumos? É que não tou mesmo a ver... 

Por agora:
15,5º
1015 mb
77% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (4 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

Por cá, este foi um dia bem fresquinho, em que a temperatura máxima não ultrapassou os 11,4ºC.

Agora, e depois de já ter chovido alguma coisa, sigo com:
T: *9,6ºC*
HR: *86%*
P: *1015,8mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *328m*


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 18:46)

Brunomc disse:


> na primeira e segunda foto nota-se o reflexo da maquina fotográfica no vidro da janela...esqueci-me de abrir..



Uma boa máquina!
Acho que é prima da minha!



Frank_Tornado disse:


> A minha estação regista os dados de 3 em 3 horas de cada dia, ou seja, se por exemplo a máxima mais alta do dia ocorrer às 14:30, por exemplo, não fica lá registado, pois como este método funciona de 3 em 3 horas, só irá ficar registada a temperatura que se verificava às 15h.
> 
> Isto com a temperatura e com os outros tipos de dados todos.
> 
> Alguém, tendo em conta isto que eu acabei de descrever, me pode dizer uma maneira de conseguir registar os extremos de cada dia, para no final do mês fazer os resumos? É que não tou mesmo a ver...



Como assim Frank_Tornado?
Então ontem os teus extremos foram: 8,1ºC e 17,2ºC, certo?
Ou aquelas foram as temperatura registadas às 6h e às 15h?

---------------------------------------

Por aqui, 13,4ºC e vai caindo uns chuvisco fraco.


----------



## Mago (4 Nov 2008 às 18:47)

Ola,
Por aqui a situação agora é:
temperatura: 7,8ºC
pressão: 1012hpa
Humidade: 98% ( nevoeiro )
Céu nublado
Chuva desde as 00h00 : 2mm


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

AnDré disse:


> Como assim Frank_Tornado?
> Então ontem os teus extremos foram: 8,1ºC e 17,2ºC, certo?
> Ou aquelas foram as temperatura registadas às 6h e às 15h?



Sim e não . Os extremos foram essas temperaturas sim, mas os 8,1º foram registados às 4:18 da madrugada e os 17,2º às 13:48.

Eu explico melhor: Essas duas temperaturas, foram respectivamente, a mais baixa e a mais alta desde que tenho a estação meteorológica (há 4 dias). A estação vai registando sempre os extremos de temperatura, vento, etc. etc. (independentemente da hora e do dia).

Como, desde que eu tenho a estação, ainda não se tinham registado temperaturas mais extremas do que essas, ficaram lá essas registadas. Se por exemplo a mínima esta noite descer até aos 7 graus, a mínima extrema passa a ser esses 7 graus em vez dos 8,1 que registei ontem.

A estação vai substituindo os extremos à medida que são ultrapassados por valores ainda mais extremos (isto parece uma grande confusão mas penso que se percebe bem).

Exemplo:
Temperatura da madrugada passada: 8,1º
Temperatura desta madrugada que vem: 7,1º

O extremo 8,1 é substituido pelos 7,1º. 

De qualquer maneira, obrigado pela ajuda André 

O miguel já me conseguiu ajudar, lembrando-me de uma maneira que eu já nem sabia... Só quando começar a trabalhar mais com a estação é que vou conheçendo melhor as funções.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

*Frank_Tornado*, a tua estação é igual à estação que usava anteriormente...

Para teres os registos diários, é simples... todos os dias, ás 00h, ou o mais próximo desta hora que conseguires, vais à consola da estação, e clicas na tecla que diz *MIN/MAX*. Depois, aparece-te a Temperatura Mínima registada... aí, ficas a carregar cerca de 2 segundos no Botão *SET*, até aparecer, lá em baixo um ícone a dizer *RESET*. Quando isto acontecer, carregas no Botão *+*, e assim tens o Extremo da Temperatura Mínima Apagado!

É questão de repetires este processo em todos os dados, quer nos Mínimos, quer nos Máximos, todos os Dias! (Com a experiência fazes tudo isto num piscar de olhos)



Neste momento tenho 12,7ºC
Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

Gilmet disse:


> *Frank_Tornado*, a tua estação é igual à estação que usava anteriormente...
> 
> Para teres os registos diários, é simples... todos os dias, ás 00h, ou o mais próximo que conseguires, vais à consola da estação, e clicas na tecla que diz *MIN/MAX*. Depois, aparece-te a Temperatura Mínima registada... aí, ficas a carregar cerca de 2 segundos no Botão *SET*, até aparecer, lá em baixo um ícone a dizer *RESET*. Quando isto acontecer, carregas no Botão *+*, e assim tens o Extremo da Temperatura Mínima Apagado!
> 
> É questão de repetires este processo em todos os dados... quer os Mínimos, quer os Máximos! (Com a experiência fazer tudo isto num piscar de olhos)



Gilmet tiraste-me as palavras do ecrã... EU NÃO ME TINHA LEMBRADO QUE PODIA FAZER ISSO!!!!!!!! 

Obrigado pela ajuda 

Esta minha cabeça...


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

Boas
A minha estação já está online 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> A minha estação já está online
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10



Parabéns pela compra e pela partilha dos dados 

A minha mesmo que desse para ligar ao PC e meter online, era muito difícil, pois deixar aqui o chaço ligado dia e noite, ainda pegava fogo


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

Extremos de hoje...

A mínima foi de 9,6ºC...


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 20:10)

Este tópico anda muito parado..

Não sei se é por causa de ser hora de jantar ou se é porque nos próximos dias não vai acontecer nada de interessante. Mas, meus amigos, a meteorologia é mesmo assim, nem sempre há aquela acção que queremos, há-que saber esperar pela altura certa... 

Devido a alguns problemas, só vai ser possível fazer o meu resumo deste mês a partir de amanhã (contando de dia 5 para a frente).

Neste momento:
14,6º (muito mais quentinho do que ontem à mesma hora )
79% HR 
1017 mb
0,0 km/h
Desde a meia noite até agora (acumulado): 0,0 mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos.
Vou com 1,3mm desde as 0h.

A temperatura está nos 13.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

A Temperatura tem estado estagnada entre os 12,6ºC e os 12,8ºC actuais...

Humidade a 97%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,2ºC

O Céu Está Muito Nublado, e, por vezes, caem uns pingos...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Nov 2008 às 20:35)

A temperatura agora está pelos os 12.2 ºC

Temp min 9.0 ºC
Temp max 15.3 ºC
Precipitacao 0.6 mm
Humidade Relativa 94 %
Pressão 1015.2 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

Aqui vão os extremos de hoje:

T. Minima - 11.4ºC
T. Máxima - 18º.2ºC

De momento estao 15ºC, 1015 Hpa, com céu nublado com algumas abertas...
Enfim, uma seca, nem frio, nem chuva, nem vento...
Uma pasmaceira metereologica...


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aqui vão os extremos de hoje:
> 
> T. Minima - 11.4ºC
> T. Máxima - 18º.2ºC
> ...



Calma, aproxima-se algo do lado de lisboa. Pode ser que a nossa sorte mude.

Confirmo os teus dados, apesar de haverem muito pequenas diferenças:
14,6º
1017 hPa
79% HR
Vento - dois zeros bem redondinhos separados por uma vírgula...


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

Neste momento em que escrevo cai um aguaceiro moderado, e com vento fraco moderado de NO.


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

Epá, este fórum está muito parado!

Por aqui 14,2 ºC
Céu Muito Nublado
Vento Fraco
Humidade: 90%
Pressão Atmosf.: 1016.8 mb
ALGUNS CHUVISCOS DE VEZ EM QUANDO.


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Nov 2008 às 21:19)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................8.9º
T máx......................................13.3º

H min.......................................75%
H máx......................................93%

Pressão actual..........................1014 hPa


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

DRC disse:


> Epá, este fórum está muito parado!



Eu já tinha dito isso antes


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

Desculpa lá está a repetir-te amigo Frank_Tornado, 
mas não tinha reparado que já o tinhas dito.

Estão agora 14 ºC
Acabou mesmo agora de chover (chuva fraca)
E o céu está agora a ficar mais claro.


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

DRC disse:


> Desculpa lá está a repetir-te amigo Frank_Tornado,
> mas não tinha reparado que já o tinhas dito.



Não faz mal. Eu às vezes também faço isso.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

Por aqui 6,0ºC e o céu cada vez mais limpo.

Extremos de hoje:

4,3ºC / 10,3ºC


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2008 às 21:44)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 10,6ºC
96%HR
1022hpa

min 10,6 (ainda a descer...)
max 16,2ºC
prec 2,5mm


----------



## *Dave* (4 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

Por aqui a temperatura mal mexe .

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *8,9ºC*
HR: *90%*
P: *1014,3mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *225m*

O céu está praticamente limpo. Quem puder dê uma olhadela para oeste e veja o ocaso da Lua, 5* .


----------



## trepkos (4 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

Por aqui tinha à pouco 15 graus, muito nublado mas chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

Olá eu sou o JoãoPT quem quiser pode ver a minha apresentação no tópico de apresentações, sou novo aqui mas espero ficar durante muito tempo.
Hoje a minha máxima foi de 16,2 cº e actualmente tenho a temperatura estagnada no 12,8 cº, ainda à pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado que molhou bem a estrada


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

JoãoPT disse:


> Olá eu sou o JoãoPT quem quiser pode ver a minha apresentação no tópico de apresentações, sou novo aqui mas espero ficar durante muito tempo.
> Hoje a minha máxima foi de 16,2 cº e actualmente tenho a temperatura estagnada no 12,8 cº, ainda à pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado que molhou bem a estrada



Bem-Vindo, JoãoPT 

Contamos com a tua participação neste fórum.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (4 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

Hoje en Huelva:

Min: 9.4º
Max: 17.8º

En neste momento 12.8º, céu limpo,
y vento fraco do NO.


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> A minha estação já está online
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10



Muito bem
Como fazes para ter os dados sempre? pc toda a noite ligado ou ja tens alternativa?

por aqui 10,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2008 às 21:59)

Boas, amigos

Hoje a temperatura máxima ficou pelos *+11,8ºc*.

Quanto à mínima... ficou registada a temperatura de *+4,4ºc* que era a temperatura ontem à noite, quando eu fiz o reset da estação...

Neste momento estão *+5,4ºc*   e  *98%* de hr

A pressão subiu para *1010mb*

Até amanha


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

Rog disse:


> Muito bem
> Como fazes para ter os dados sempre? pc toda a noite ligado ou ja tens alternativa?
> 
> por aqui 10,6ºC



Só o deixo toda a noite ligado em caso de se justificar ou seja em algumas ocorrências especiais 

sigo com :

14,2ºC Praticamente estabilizado a algumas horas
1016hpa
84%HR
5,7km/h W


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2008 às 22:06)

miguel disse:


> Só o deixo toda a noite ligado em caso de se justificar ou seja em algumas ocorrências especiais
> 
> sigo com :
> 
> ...



Somos dois.. também ando a seguir essa política de toda a noite ligado se se justificar.. ja agora recorda a marca da tua estação, tem datalogger? Para facilitar uma pesquisa de dados para o ranking podias adicionar o link da tua estação à assinatura..

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo, sigo nos 10,5ºC, ceu pouco nublado. Por este andar ainda terei uma boa mínima.
96%HR
1022hpa


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 22:14)

Este sistema depresionário complexo, está a dar as ultimas, poderá ver-se nas imagens de vapor de água onde está a principal acção deste sistema, já perto de Italia.


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...2,n=12,d=1,v=100,pp=0,t=200811042000#controls


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

Boa noite!

Após um dia sem grande história meteorológica (sol, céu pouco nublado, ficando mais nublado ai final do dia, pouco vento.., enfim, uma pasmaceira...), aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:

Tmáx:16,8ºC
Tmin: estou a ter a minima agora????13,0ºC!! Qué passou durante a noite passada! Esquisito!


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

Após uma descida da temperatura para os 12,0 Cº esta voltou a subir para os 12,6, o céu está muito nublado e de vez em quando vêm uns pingos, vento nulo, a Gertrudes encheo-nos de tédio quanto à chuva e trovoadas de máxima tive 16,3 Cº


----------



## *Dave* (4 Nov 2008 às 22:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Tmin: estou a ter a minima agora????13,0ºC!! Qué passou durante a noite passada! Esquisito!



É normal que antes das 0:00 batas a mínima que tens até então... a mim já me aconteceu algumas vezes e penso que não sou o único .

----------------

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx:* 11,4ºC*
Tmín:* 3,5ºC*

HRmáx: 95%
HRmín: 80%


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

*Dave* disse:


> É normal que antes das 0:00 batas a mínima que tens até então... a mim já me aconteceu algumas vezes e penso que não sou o único .
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...



Sim, eu sei disso!! O que me espantou é na madrugada de hoje a minima pelos vistos ter ficado acima dos 13,0ºC!! Fora do que ocorreu nas noites anteriores com minimas abaixo dos 10ºC!!


----------



## *Dave* (4 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

Por hoje fico com:

T:* 8,5ºC*
HR:* 92%*
P: *1014,3mb/hPa
*
Base das nuvens: aprox. *175m*


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

*Dave* disse:


> Base das nuvens: aprox. *175m*



Nuvens tão baixas? 

Isso é quase nevoeiro


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

A temperatura não sai disto  14,3ºC, 85%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco 4,3km/h NW


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

Neste momento tenho 12,8ºC completamente estagnados...

*Extremos de Hoje:*





(O valor apresentado acima é de 2mm, mas a estação apresenta um valor de 2,1mm, e é esse que julgo que deva ser tomado em consideração)

Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos registou uma Temperatura Máxima de *16,6ºC*
Por lá, ás 19:01, estavam 14,2ºC de Temperatura, e 1013 hPa de Pressão... Não chovia, mas o Céu encontrava-se Muito Nublado!


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

Hoje fico por aqui:

Temperatura:12,5 Cº
Pressão:1017,1hpa
HR:92%
Precepitação:2,2mm
Vento:0,0Km/h

Dados oficiais do IM: Pressão,precipitação e vento
Dados oficiais da minha estação: HR e temperatura


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Por aqui foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros dispersos.

Tmin - 14,6ºC
Tmax - 22ºC

Actual - 18,2ºC


----------



## fsl (4 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

Em OEIRAS, hoje :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-11-08  23:31) 
Temperatura:  14.2°C  
Humidade: 87%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.1°C  
Vento: 8.0 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1017.9 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.6 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 2.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  38.4mm 
Wind chill:  13.9°C  
Indíce THW:   13.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  8.7°C às   7:03  19.1°C às 13:42 
Humidade:  56%  às  12:42  93%  às   7:52 
Ponto de Orvalho:  7.2°C às   6:47  12.2°C às   9:44 
Pressão:  1013.9mb  às   3:33  1017.9mb  às  23:31 
Precipitação mais intensa:   8.0mm/hr  às  17:58 
Maior Rajada Vento:   25.7 km/hr  às  13:46 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.9°C às   6:23  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.9°C às  13:42


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx:16,8ºC
Tmin: 12,9ºCº


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2008 às 00:42)

Boas por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco temp:actual 8.6ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.7/13.1ºc. precipitação 0.2mm

Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2008 às 00:47)

Por aqui 5,3ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2008 às 01:02)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui 5,3ºC e nevoeiro.



Aqui não está nevoeiro mas consigo vê-lo perfeitamente de minha casa, é uma vista fenomenal à qual a foto não faz justiça:






Aqui vou com 5,8ºC. Mínima de 5,1ºC e máxima de 9,7ºC.


----------



## meteo (5 Nov 2008 às 01:26)

Fil disse:


> Aqui não está nevoeiro mas consigo vê-lo perfeitamente de minha casa, é uma vista fenomenal à qual a foto não faz justiça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito boa foto !
Por aqui depois de chover ao inicio da noite o céu encontra-se pouco nublado
Boa noite a todos


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2008 às 01:30)

Fil disse:


> Aqui não está nevoeiro mas consigo vê-lo perfeitamente de minha casa, é uma vista fenomenal à qual a foto não faz justiça:



Boa foto 

Eu estou cá em baixo no meio do nevoeiro. Sigo com 4,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 01:30)




----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2008 às 01:50)

Boas pessoal

Por cá parou de chover. Mas choveu bem entre as 11h e a 1h.

Agora 11.4ºC

A minima hoje vai ser alta


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 02:06)

Por aqui vai borrifando.
Uma chuva miúda que já dura há mais de meia hora.
Vou com 0,5mm acumulados desde as 0h.

O vento está fraco de norte.
A temperatura nos 13,2ºC


----------



## Turista (5 Nov 2008 às 02:07)

Já venho tarde para o ranking mas cá ficam os dados de dia 4:
Máx - 15,2ºC
Min - 12,1ºC

O dia foi de aguaceiros, alguns particularmente fortes. Chove de momento de forma moderada. A temperatura está nos 12,8ºC

Abraços,


----------



## psm (5 Nov 2008 às 02:19)

Bem está ser uma noite de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 04:19)

Extremos de ontem, dia 4 de Novembro:

Tm: *9,4 ºC*
Tx: *16,5 ºC*
Prec.: *0,8 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 04:23)

A noite está a ser de céu muito nublado, vento fraco e insónias. 


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,9 ºC*
H.R.: *87 %*
P. Atm.: *1019,1 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (Oeste)
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*
Ponto de Orvalho: *11 ºC*


Ainda não se registou precipitação alguma durante a noite de hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 07:13)

Bons Dias!

*Fil*, a Foto está Excelente... 

Por cá, como já foi referido, tivemos uma noite de Aguaceiros Fracos a Moderados, onde registei *3,2mm* de Precipitação

A Temperatura Mínima subiu bastante, para os 12,6ºC

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,7ºC


Está bastante escuro para Oeste, mas há poucas nuvens a Este!


----------



## psm (5 Nov 2008 às 07:23)

Bom dia , está a ser dois dias de precipitação intermitente, neste momento chove com alguma intensidade , com vento de  NO fraco.
 Deixo uma resalva que em situações destas, que o litoral é o sitio em Portugal que geralmente recebe as maiores precipitações.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Nov 2008 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas e estão 12.8ºC
A temperatura Minima de Hoje foi de 9.9ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Depois do nevoeiro e até alguma chuva durante a noite, agora céu pouco nublado e 6,0ºC.


Mínima de 2,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 09:50)

Saí de casa com *13,9 ºC* e alguns chuviscos.
O vento continua fraco e os chuviscos tendem a intensificar-se.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 09:54)

Gilmet disse:


> *Fil*, a Foto está Excelente...



Sem dúvida, uma excelente foto !


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado e regime de aguaceiros fracos.
Vou com 0,8mm desde as 0h.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de NO.
A temperatura está nos 14,1ºC.

Mínima de hoje: 12,8ºC


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro que se encontra já em dissipação! Pressão em 1018 hPa. Vento nulo.

Tmin 12,2ºC


----------



## Serrano (5 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Seg. Esp. Frio, Chuva e Vento: Sistema depressionário «Gertrudes» - Out/Nov 2008*

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Nov 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado com algum nevoeiro à mistura.
T.min. 8.9ºC

Precipitação ontem: 4.1 mm


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 10:24)

Manhã até agora caracterizada pelo céu muito nublado, com abertas, apesar de serem poucas.

Já não está aquele  que estava a semana passada, consegue-se notar muito bem e a minha estação confirma-o. Esta noite, a mínima não desçeu para além dos 13,2º 

Neste momento vou com 16,3º que vão subindo lentamente, céu muito nublado. As nuvens deslocam-se depressa. Registo também 80% de HR e 1022 mb. O vento sopra fraco, variável.

É normal a pressão estar tão alta? Se sim, porquê?


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> É normal a pressão estar tão alta? Se sim, porquê?



As altas pressões são sinónimo de tempo estável - anticiclónico.
As baixas pressões são sinal de tempo instável.
Lá para Domingo, uma vez que se aproxima um fim-de-semana com tempo estável, vais ver a pressão a chegar provavelmente aos 1030hPa.


Por aqui, de há meia hora para cá, tem estado a chover.
O vento levantou-se moderado de norte, a temperatura está nos 13,7ºC.


Vou com 2,4mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 10:39)

AnDré disse:


> As altas pressões são sinónimo de tempo estável - anticiclónico.
> As baixas pressões são sinal de tempo instável.
> Lá para Domingo, uma vez que se aproxima um fim-de-semana com tempo estável, vais ver a pressão a chegar provavelmente aos 1030hPa.
> 
> ...



Obrigado mais uma vez, André. Posso fazer muitas perguntas, mas é assim que eu sou. Gosto de ir sabendo as coisas a seu tempo. 

Já fiz o que o Miguel me disse ontem, hoje ao final do dia já consigo começar a registar os extremos de cada dia numa pequena tabela, para depois fazer o resumo do mês. Colocarei aqui também os extremos de hoje. 

Está a chover  e levantou-se um vento moderado. O vento aumentou um bocado. Mesmo com esta chuva a temperatura está a subir já vai nos 16,6º.

A minha estação não tá lá muito boa... Está a prever sol


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2008 às 10:49)

Bons dias

Sigo com 14.6ºC e o céu tem estado a limpar


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> A minha estação não tá lá muito boa... Está a prever sol



Precisamente uma das consequências da subida da pressão 
A previsão do tempo pela pressão atmosférica é meramente indicativa nas estações  Ao "sentir" a pressão a subir rapidamente as estações entendem isso como sinónimo de bom tempo, e muitas vezes estão certas, o que não quer dizer que aconteça sempre!


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

vitamos disse:


> Precisamente uma das consequências da subida da pressão
> A previsão do tempo pela pressão atmosférica é meramente indicativa nas estações  Ao "sentir" a pressão a subir rapidamente as estações entendem isso como sinónimo de bom tempo, e muitas vezes estão certas, o que não quer dizer que aconteça sempre!



Isto hoje é só aprender  Bem, obrigado a ambos pela explicação. Já fiquei a perceber e conhecer melhor a minha estação e algumas coisas que não sabia. 



A chuva já parou. Foi tanta que a minha estação nem acusou nada... O vento está fraco, mas de vez em quando vêm umas rajadas, embora que insignificantes.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (5 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

En Huelva mínima de 11.8º,
agora mismo céu limpo, y 17,2º.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 11:18)

Bom dia a todos, a minha miníma foi de 12,1ºC nada comparado com as passadas noites onde a miníma chegou aos 6,8ºC, actualmente tenho 15,6ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 11:21)

vitamos disse:


> Precisamente uma das consequências da subida da pressão
> A previsão do tempo pela pressão atmosférica é meramente indicativa nas estações  Ao "sentir" a pressão a subir rapidamente as estações entendem isso como sinónimo de bom tempo, e muitas vezes estão certas, o que não quer dizer que aconteça sempre!



É verdade a minha estação acusou a mesma coisa a partir da Sexta-feira passada


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 12:30)

Neste momento já levo 16,8ºC... (Está calor)

Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,3ºC
Variação de Temperarura de +0,8ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento já levo 16,8ºC... (Está calor)



Está calor aí com 16,8º??? Então e eu que já levo 18,4º? 

E o resto:
0,0 km/h
71% HR
1021 mb


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2008 às 12:41)

Boas tardes por aqui de manhã estava céu limpo mas têm vindo aumentar de neblusidade estando neste momento  bastante nublado.

A temperatura actual 14:7ºc a pressão tem vindo a subir 1019hpa 59%hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 12:42)

Por aqui também tenho 16,8ºC Humidade a 83%, pressão: 1022hpa e
o céu está muito nublado por cumulos, vento fraco


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 12:50)

Agora mesmo o céu fico encoberto e muito negro a ameaçar muita


----------



## squidward (5 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

por aqui céu muito Nublado e com 18.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 13:57)

A temperatura aqui anda entre os 18,7 e os 18,9º. Não se decide, pois está sempre ora a subir ora a descer entre estes dois valores. 

O vento esse nem existe, a humidade está a diminuir, já vai nos 67%. Quanto à pressão, registo uns estáveis 1021 mb.

Segundo a minha estação, a têndência (de acordo com a pressão verificada neste momento) é de céu limpo nas próximas horas.

Cumps


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

Neste momento tenho 16,7ºC, após uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,4ºC*

Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2008 às 14:13)

Boas! Neste momento aqui está uma temperatura de 16.1, humidade na casa dos 67% e céu pouco nebulado com vento fraco


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

O dia vai bem mais quente que os anteriores. Neste momento 13,1ºC e apenas alguns cumulus no céu.

Hoje, com o céu mais limpo, é possível ver a as montanhas aqui a norte com uma cobertura de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

Por aqui já estamos com céu muito nublado com abertas prolongadas para dar lugar ao sol.

A temperatura têm andado no sobe e desce actual 15.4ºc já chegou aos 16.3ºc o vento vai fraco.

Até logo


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

Boas pessoal

O céu está quase limpo e 17.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 14:55)

Por aqui céu com bastantes nuvens mas a não inibir o sol de ir aparecendo e aquecendo! Dia muito diferente dos anteriores com muito menos frio!


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (5 Nov 2008 às 14:58)

En Huelva céu con poucas nuvens,
viento fraco del SW, e 18.8º.


----------



## psm (5 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

Como disse ontem hoje foi o fim deste episódio, e como se poderá ver nas imagens de vapor de água do eumesat em que se vê o jet a seguir o padrão normal de oeste para leste.


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...=2,n=6,d=1,v=400,pp=0,t=200811051400#controls

ps: é clicar no control e fazer a correr.


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2008 às 16:00)

Por cá já vou com 16.7ºC

A máxima foi de 17.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

Céu a limpar-se por aqui. Já são muito poucas as nuvens que se podem observar. Começou a descida... já vou com 17,6º (ou "ainda vou com 17,6º", depende do ponto de vista... pois ontem estava razoavelmente mais frio a esta hora...), 67% de HR e 1022 mb de pressão.


----------



## fsl (5 Nov 2008 às 17:24)

Em OEIRAS, hoje

Dia ameno e mesmo agradavel :


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 05-11-08  17:16) 
Temperatura:  16.6°C  
Humidade: 74%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.9°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1022.1 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.8 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 3.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  39.2mm 
Wind chill:  16.6°C  
Indíce THW:   16.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  16.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  14.1°C às   0:15  19.5°C às 15:14 
Humidade:  63%  às  14:36  90%  às   7:53 
Ponto de Orvalho:  11.1°C às  16:35  13.9°C às  11:45 
Pressão:  1017.7mb  às   0:16  1022.3mb  às  11:29 
Precipitação mais intensa:   1.2mm/hr  às   7:14 
Maior Rajada Vento:   27.4 km/hr  às   4:48 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  13.3°C às   0:02  
Maior Indíce Calor   19.4°C às  13:51


----------



## trepkos (5 Nov 2008 às 17:47)

Hoje tenho por aqui dia primaveril, muito nublado mas sem chuva, a temperatura andou a roçar os 17 graus.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

Olá pessoal.
Extremos de hoje:

T Minima - 13.9ºC (q raio de minima...)
T. Máxima - 18º.2ºC

De momento, 16º.1, 1021 hpa, e céu a limpar...
De manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa em Lisboa, mas agora, estamos a caminho do verão de S. Martinho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2008 às 18:13)

Boas por aqui já vamos de céu limpo com o vento fraco e com a respectiva descida da temperatura nocturna atual 12.3ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Nov 2008 às 18:31)

Boa Noite

Hoje o dia por cá foi de céu nublado com abertas mas sem chuva, a temperatura Máxima foi de 18.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.4ºC e céu limpo.


T.Minima de Hoje: 9.9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Boa noite, por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
A temperatura máxima de hoje aqui foi de 17,4ºC embora agora leve 12,4ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui, sente-se já uma diferença bastante grande nas temperaturas.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *10,8ºC* 
HR: *72%*
P: *1022,2mb/hPa*

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

JoãoPT disse:


> Boa noite, por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
> A temperatura máxima de hoje aqui foi de 17,4ºC embora agora leve 12,4ºC.



Tenho andado de olho nos teus registos e aproveito para te dar os parabéns pela fiabilidade dos mesmos.
As estações de referência para ti são as do *Gil* e do *Mário*, Mira Sintra e Queluz, repectivamente, sendo que estás bem mais próximo de Mira Sintra.
Os teus dados são sempre muito próximos aos do *Gil*, o que revela fiabilidade.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

O céu encontra-se Muito Nublado por Fractus, e a Temperatura está nos *12,6ºC*

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,3ºC 
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,9ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

Extremos de hoje, até agora:

Tm: *11,9 ºC*
Tx: *18,9 ºC*
Prec.: *1,6 mm*
Vento: *32 km/h* (Norte)


----------



## DRC (5 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

Dia marcado por alguns
aguaceiros durante a
madrugada e manhã. 
Céu muito nublado durante 
tarde e agora céu praticamente limpo.
Temperatura Actual: 14.4 ºC

Precipitação do dia:
 = 1,8 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

DRC disse:


> Precipitação do dia:
> = 1,8 mm



Estou mais descansado; achava pouco ter registado *1,6 mm*.
Afinal um conterrâneo meu na mesma linha, ao lado do Tejo, registou precipitação semelhante. 
A estação oficial de Gago Coutinho registou até ao momento *1,3 mm*.

A temperatura vai já nos *13,3 ºC* e tudo indica que a mínima de *11,9 ºC* (6:38h) irá ser batida antes das 0h.
A humidade segue ainda nuns elevados *78 %* e a pressão vai nos *1023,5 hPa*.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 19:41)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Tenho andado de olho nos teus registos e aproveito para te dar os parabéns pela fiabilidade dos mesmos.
> As estações de referência para ti são as do *Gil* e do *Mário*, Mira Sintra e Queluz, repectivamente, sendo que estás bem mais próximo de Mira Sintra.
> Os teus dados são sempre muito próximos aos do *Gil*, o que revela fiabilidade.



Obrigado Daniel, aproveito para deixar aqui os extremos de hoje:

Temperatura:Máx: 17,4ºC/Min: 12,1ºC
HR: 70%
Pressão: 1021hpa
Precipitação: 0,0mm
Vento: 1,0km/h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Nov 2008 às 19:41)

Dia 5 de novembro 

Temp min 10.7 ºC
Temp max 16.3 ºC
Precipitacao 0.6 mm
Actualmente estao 13.1 ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

Vamos ver se a temperatura hoje desce abaixo dos 11ºC, já que levo 12,0ºC a descer muito lentamente, céu a ficar nublado por fractus e vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Nov 2008 às 20:03)

Aqui por enquanto sigo com:
T:* 10,3ºC*
HR: *74%*
P: *1022,6mb/hPa*

Entrámos mesmo no _Verão de S. Martinho_...


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

Céu limpo e 8,5ºC neste momento.

Extremos de hoje: 

2,4ºC / 13,5ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 20:19)

Neste momento:

14,5º
79% HR
1023 mb
0,0 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

JoãoPT disse:


> Vamos ver se a temperatura hoje desce abaixo dos 11ºC, já que levo 12,0ºC a descer muito lentamente, céu a ficar nublado por fractus e vento fraco.



Abaixo dos 11 ºC irá de certeza, resta saber é até onde descerá, mas duvido que seja muito mais.
Aposto numa mínima a rondar os 10,5 ºC a 11,0 ºC, já que o céu vai continuar nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 20:25)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *80 %*
P. Atm.: *1023,8 hPa*
Vento: *11 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *9 ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2008 às 20:35)

Extremos hoje:
Mín:*13,8ºC*
Máx:*19,0ºC*

Actual:
14,6ºC
79%HR
1022hpa
11,5km/h


----------



## *Dave* (5 Nov 2008 às 20:38)

Por aqui continua a descer...

T: *9,5ºC*
HR: *76%*
P: *1022,6mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 20:39)

Neste momento tenho *11,9ºC*

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,7ºC/h


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 21:06)

Já levo 11,3ºC, vamos lá ver até onde é que desce.

Humidade: 93%
Pressão: 1024hpa
Vento: nulo


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Nov 2008 às 21:19)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................10.5º  (05h50m)
T máx.......................................16.0º  (14h31m)

H min........................................59%
H máx.......................................86%

Pressão actual...........................1023 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

A temperatura voltou a subir tenho 11,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

JoãoPT disse:


> A temperatura voltou a subir tenho 11,7ºC



É normalíssimo, *João*. 
A presença e a deslocação da nebulosidade fazem subir momentaneamente a temperatura.
Vamos esperar que limpe um pouco para que a temperatura possa descer, embora duvide que vá limpar totalmente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *82 %*
Vento: *11 km/h* (NO)
P. Atm.: *1024,0 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *9 ºC*


----------



## Z13 (5 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

Hoje tivemos um dia bastante ameno, que até convidou a tirar o casaco

Temp. Mín: *+3,3ºc*

Temp. Máx:*+16,8ºc*


Neste momento:
Temperatura do ar *+4,8ºc* (a descer)

Pressão atmosférica nos *1018mb* (a subir)


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

A Temperatura está aos pulinhos... mas neste momento tenho *11,9ºC*

O Nevoeiro também já marca presença, embora pouco cerrado...

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,1ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

Gilmet disse:


> O Nevoeiro também já marca presença, *embora pouco serrado*...



Não te esqueças; pouco serrado e acompanhado de limalhas. 
( Eu não vos deixo em descanso com estes erros !  )

---

Deixando agora o tom de brincadeira de parte, sigo já com *12,1 ºC* e *83 %*, mas de nevoeiro não tenho nada, absolutamente nada; a humidade tem ainda muito que subir.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

www.qualar.org site apa infelismente so com dados do ano passado


----------



## *Dave* (5 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: _*16,6ºC*_
Tmín: _*7,4ºC*_

--------------------------------------------

A temperatura continua a descer e sigo com:
T: *8,4ºC*
HR: *84%*
P: *1022,5mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *378m*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Isso significa o quê ? Não foi suficientemente serrado ? Já agora, tem limalhas ?
> ( Eu não vos deixo em descanso com estes erros !  )



É Nevoeiro *Serra*do... Vem da *Serra* (Foi um erro meu...mas que já está corrigido!)


Neste momento tenho *11,8ºC*... O Nevoeiro abriu um pouco, e o Vento sopra fraco (5,8 km/h de N - 360º)


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

Gilmet disse:


> É Nevoeiro *Serra*do... Vem da *Serra* (Foi um erro meu...mas que já está corrigido!)
> 
> 
> 
> Bem, actualmente tenho 11,6ºC, mas como o Gil diz sempre aos pulos.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É normalíssimo, *João*.
> A presença e a deslocação da nebulosidade fazem subir momentaneamente a temperatura.
> Vamos esperar que limpe um pouco para que a temperatura possa descer, embora duvide que vá limpar totalmente.



Obrigado Daniel


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

Por cá, o céu limpou totalmente, vamos ver é até quando se mantém.
A temperatura desceu para os *11,9 ºC* e a humidade continua nos *84 %*.


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

Sigo com:
13,6º
83% HR
1024 mb
0,0 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

A Temperatura está agora estagnada entre os 11,8ºC e os 11,9ºC actuais...

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,4ºC* (Igual à minha)
Por lá, ás 21:14, ele tinha 13,5ºC de Temperatura, e 1022 hPa de Pressão


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

Que tédio de tempo 

13,5ºC
86%HR
1023hpa
5,0km/h NNW
Rajada máxima hoje. 27,0km/h


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Boa noite, por agora tenho 11,7ºC tendo estes atingido à pouco os 11,3ºC, céu pouco nublado e espreitando agora pela janela tenho um nevoeiro muito fino, mais cerrado para o lado de Sintra, que vem na minha direcção.

Humidade a 94%
vento a 0,0 Km/h
Pressão atmosférica a 1024hpa
T.Máx:17,4ºC, Min:11,3ºC de hoje


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 18,4ºC
Tmim: 12,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 23:17)

A temperatura desceu aos *11,6 ºC*, tendo-se já batido a anterior mínima.
A humidade continua a sua subida, estando já nos *86 %* e o vento continua fraco.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

Curiosamente, eu tenho estado a subir.
Estou com 12,5ºC.
Já tive 12,1ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 12,1ºC
Tmáx: 17,5ºC
Precipitação: 2,4mm


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

A temperatura em queda acentuada na última hora. baixou de 6,4 para 4,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2008 às 23:25)

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco com a temp:9.5ºc hoje está lenta a descer.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.9/16.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

Boa noite. Aqui pela Lagoa e todo o seu concelho foi um dia ameno com céu nublado alternando com periodos de boas abertas, é também de salientar a queda de alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin - 18,4ºC
Tmax - 22,8ºC

Agora estão uns incriveis 20ºC  com 79% Hr.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

Bem por hoje fico por aqui:

*Nevoeiro e céu pouco nublado*
Temperatura: *10,9ºC*
Vento: *nulo*
Pressão: *1024hpa*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*
Humidade: *94%*

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

Extremos de hoje (finalmente contabilizados...):

T. Máx: 18,9º
T. Min: 13,2º
Vento (rajada máxima): 9,7 km/h
Precipitação acumulada: 0,0 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2008 às 23:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

Boas pessoal

Sigo com 9.9ºC o que é a minima do dia


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

12,9ºc e é o mínimo do dia 

Mais detalhes: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## fsl (5 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

Favor actualizar valores de OEIRAS:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 05-11-08  23:46)
Temperatura:	13.5°C 
Humidade:	88%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	11.6°C 
Vento:	6.4 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1023.9 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.8 mm
Precipitação Mês:	3.0 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 39.2mm
Wind chill:	 13.5°C 
Indíce THW:	 13.5°C 
Indíce Calor:	 13.5°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 13.5°C às  23:44	 19.5°C às 15:14
Humidade:	 63%  às  14:36	 90%  às   7:53
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.1°C às  16:35	 13.9°C às  11:45
Pressão:	 1017.7mb  às   0:16	 1024.2mb  às  22:37
Precipitação mais intensa:		 1.2mm/hr  às   7:14
Maior Rajada Vento:		 27.4 km/hr  às   4:48
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 13.3°C às   0:02	
Maior Indíce Calor		 19.4°C às  13:51


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

Extremos finais de hoje:

Tm: *11,1 ºC*
Tx: *18,9 ºC*
Rajada: *32 km/h* (N)
Prec.: *1,6 mm*


----------



## Teles (6 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

por aqui a minima foi de 4.6 e a maxima de 14 graus


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 16,1 ºC (13h53)
Mínima = 8,7 ºC (05h09).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC (esta mínima relativa será já considerada para a próxima madrugada)
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Acentuada subida da pressão atmosférica nas últimas 24 horas.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= 16,1 ºC (dia 2 e dia 5).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

Estou agora com céu limpo, vento fraco e *11,0 ºC*.
A humidade está nos *87 %* e mantém-se estável.
A pressão apresenta-se estável nos *1024,3 hPa*.


----------



## squidward (6 Nov 2008 às 01:16)

*(05-11-2008)

t.max:  20.6ºC
t.min:  10.7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 01:35)




----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2008 às 01:46)

Já não fui a tempo para  colocar os extremos de hoje
Começo o dia com 4.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 01:50)

A noite segue limpa por aqui.
O vento está fraco de norte.
A temperatura estável nos 12,4ºC.


Às 0h, Lamas de Mouro estava com 0,0ºC e Carrazêda de Ansiães com 0,3ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Nov 2008 às 04:57)

Por aqui, prossegue a paisagem sebastianina ( nevoeiro cerrado ) desde as 22 horas.
Temperatura? sempre à volta dos 10º.
Calmaria total.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2008 às 07:23)

Bons Dias!

A Noite foi de Nevoeiro, bem Cerrado... E a Temperatura Mínima desceu aos *9,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h, e esteve assim a noite toda...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,2ºC/h
Variação de Pressão de +0,4 hPa/h


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 08:03)

Bom dia

-0,1ºC, céu limpo, algum nevoeiro e bastante geada. 

Mínima de -1,1ºC

A geada de hoje já foi mais difícil de limpar


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 09:02)

Temperaturas das EMA's do Continente às 7h:


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 09:09)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,8ºC.
Sem nevoeiro. No entanto era bem visível a neblina no vale de Odivelas.

Por aqui e agora, céu limpo, vento fraco de 12,8ºC.


O dia amanheceu com muito nevoeiro um pouco por todos os vales do continente:







*Dan*, grande geada!


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

Bom dia! 

Céu pouco nublado pela manhã, e alguma neblina.
Pressão em 1022 e novamente mínima alta. Hoje vou dar uma vistoria ao sensor, mas a minha localização é realmente um mundo à parte... 

Tmin 10,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 7.4ºC, neste momento estão 10.5ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 10:29)

Olá a todos. 
Aqui no Vale do Tejo nada houve de nevoeiro, o céu esteve sempre limpo.
A temperatura desceu esta noite mais um pouco, até aos *9,8 ºC*, que corresponde à mínima.
Agora estou com *16,8 ºC* e céu nublado, com tendência de aumento de nebulosidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 10:31)

Dan disse:


>



Excelentes fotos, *Dan*. 
Quando estiveres cansado de geada manda-nos alguma, que bem a esperamos.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia
Neste momento céu muito nublado, de noite o nevoeiro cerrado marcou presença.

T.min. 8.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 10:58)

Por cá o céu está cada vez mais nublado e o vento rodou para SE.
A temperatura desce para os *16,4 ºC* e a humidade sobe para os *70 %*.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (6 Nov 2008 às 11:03)

En Huelva céu limpo, 
a temperatura mínima foi de 9.1º,
e agora memos tinemos 15.8º,
vento muito fraco o calma do NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

Por cá 15.6ºC o vento está fraco, a humidade está nos 75%.


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2008 às 11:27)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 15,9ºC
90%HR
1023hpa

min 11,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 11:28)

O sol voltou em força e a temperatura deu um salto para os *17,5 ºC*.
Partece ser sol de pouca dura; já se avistam grandes nuvens a Norte que, mais tarde ou mais cedo, vão passar aqui por cima e fazer com que a temperatura desça novamente.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,5 ºC*
H. Rel.: *67 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,4 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *11 ºC*
Vento: *3 km/h* (S)


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 11:32)

Bom dia, a minha miníma foi de 8,8ºC, actualmente tenho 16,0ºC e vento fraco, a noite foi nevoeiro embora aqui pouco cerrado, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Nov 2008 às 11:33)

Boas,



Semana para esquecer 

A minha La Crosse deixou de registar temperatura e humidade 


Adiante....


Manhã de nevoeiro e a temperatura nesta altura andará pelos 11ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx:*16,3ºC*, Min:*8,8ºC*
Pr: *1024,6hpa*
HR: *93%*
Vento: *1,1Km/h*
Prec: *0,0mm*

*Céu muito nublado.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 11:55)

Continua a aquecer, apesar de o céu está a nublar cada vez mais.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *58 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,1 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *9 ºC*
Vento: *13 km/h* (NO)


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

Tenho neste momento:
17,8º
1024 mb
1,8 km/h de NNE
75% HR


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2008 às 12:04)

Mínima por aqui de *9,0ºC*...máxima até ao momento de 16,2ºC

Agora sigo com:

*14,9ºC
82%HR
1025hpa
6,5km/h
Raj. máx. 16,9km/h *


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 12:04)

Neste momento tenho 15,4ºC e céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


PS: Ainda há pouco passou uma nuvem muito negra com um grande desenvolvimento vertical


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

Depois de uma manhã de céu limpo, agora encontra-se bastante nublado e a temperatura também não tem subido muito. 9,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## squidward (6 Nov 2008 às 12:09)

por aqui o céu está cheio de nuvens e com algum nevoeiro á mistura. Hoje a mínima ficou-se pelos *7.5ºC*. Sigo com 17.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

A temperatura sobe a pique.
Estou já com *18,8 ºC* e *58 %*.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 12:21)

Bem por agora levo 17,0ºC vamos ver até onde é que vai.
Bom dia porque agora só volto lá para o fim da tarde


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

Céu pouco nublado por aqui com vento quase nulo! Dia quase primaveril!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2008 às 12:32)

Boas tardes por aqui de manhã estavamos com céu limpo com algumas neblinas nos vales dos rios.Neste momento vamos já com céu muito nublado de nuvens altas e médias.

A temperatura esta noite chegou aos 5.6ºc com actual 13.4ºc o vento é fraco de E  com a pressão nos 1021hpa 69%hr.


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

Há muita nebulosidade a entrar no Douro litoral.








Por aqui, céu nublado, vento fraco de norte e 17,4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2008 às 12:48)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens médias e altas e estão 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

Por aqui continuamos de céu nublado já com mais nuvens médias,o vento já acelera mais de W.

E estou com 14.7ºc de temperatura.

Até logo


----------



## F_R (6 Nov 2008 às 14:41)

Boas pessoal

Céu muito mublado mas nada de chuva ate ao momento e 15.7ºC, a temperatura já esteve nos 16.4ºC que deve ser ja a máxima do dia

A minima foi de 6.4ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 15:05)

Céu bastante nublado e 10,2ºC. 

11,1ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## mocha (6 Nov 2008 às 15:34)

Boas, por aqui o sol vai brilhando entre uma ou outra nuvem, sigo com 18ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 16:20)

Continua o céu bastante nublado e a temperatura desceu um pouco. 9,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

Céu muito nublado e bem negro a ameaçar chuva! Não deve tardar...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2008 às 16:48)

Boas Tardes!

O Nevoeiro marcou presença esta manhã... depois de este desaparecer, era possível ver que o Céu ser encontrava Pouco Nublado por Altocumulus...

Com o evoluir do dia, para além dos Cirrus, houve uma "invasão" de Cumulus

A Temperatura Máxima subiu aos *17,8ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,3ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,5ºC/h
Variação de Pressão nos -1,0 hPa/h

Os Cumulus são bastantes, e o Sol está "escondido" por trás de um!


----------



## *Dave* (6 Nov 2008 às 16:54)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu começa a ficar nublado por _cirrustratos_ e alguns _estratocúmulos_.

Sigo com:
T: *13,1ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1022,1mb/hPa*

A temperatura máxima de hoje não foi além dos 16,8ºC.

Segundo o _meteoblue_ mais logo devo ter alguma chuvita, mas já vi isto melhor do que agora....


----------



## Brunomc (6 Nov 2008 às 17:07)

Boa Tarde 

manhã com muito nevoeiro..não era serrado..só por volta das 10h30 e que se dissipou quase todo...

ás 8h da manhã tinha 7.5ºC 

o céu esteve quase sempre muito nublado com algumas abertas..

de momento está encoberto e vento nulo...nada de chuva

tenho 16.0ºC



aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei á pouco..
















sempre em alerta com o radar do IM no telemovel..


----------



## squidward (6 Nov 2008 às 17:18)

*(06-11-2008)

t.max:  18.0ºC
t.min:  7.5ºC*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (6 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

Olá amigos: 

En Huelva hoje:

9.0º/19.5º

Agora 15.7º céu limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

A nebulosidade vai aumentando.

Sigo com:
T: *11,6ºC*
HR: *68%*
P: *1021,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *859m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a temperatura Máxima de Hoje foi de 16.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.3ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.

T.Minima de Hoje: 7.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2008 às 18:14)

A Temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente... pelo que neste momento ainda tenho 14,1ºC

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,9ºC/h
Variação de Pressão de +1,0 hPa/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 18:16)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a tarde foi quente e a máxima foi de *19,8 ºC*.
Agora o céu está menos nublado, o vento está fraco e estão *14,7 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

Por aqui, e com o aparecimento das nuvens, a temperaturas estabilizou...

Assim sendo, sigo com:
T: *11,5ºC*
HR: *70%*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *795m*


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2008 às 18:42)

agora esta um tempo agradavel em lisboa ( olivais ) com ceu nublado por cumulus e temperatura de 15.8Cº ( na louriceira em arruda dos vinhos a temperatura é de 13.5Cº).


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 18:46)

Ligeira anomalia negativa nestes últimos 365 dias.




Por agora: Céu nublado e 9,2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

Boas, companheiros,

Registo agora:
15,4º
1023 mb
80% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

Boas por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco de W.

A temperatura vai descendo com actual 10.9ºc pressão 1021hpa 71%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.6/15.8ºc.


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2008 às 19:04)

Segundo o que se pode observar de satélite no site do IM ou no sat24, aproxima-se chuva. Confirmo esse facto, o céu aqui está a ficar cada vez mais coberto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

O vento aparece agora, embora fraco, na casa dos *13 km/h*.
A temperatura desce lentamente, estando agora nos *14,2 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

9,1ºC e chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 19:43)

Boa noite, a minha máxima de hoje foi de 17,1ºC, actualmente tenho 12,8ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

Actualmente tenho:

Tem: 12,8ºC
HR: 86%
Vento: 6,0Km/h
Pressão: 1023hpa
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## *Dave* (6 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

Por aqui o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra de fraco a moderado.

T:* 10,4ºC*
HR: *73%*
P:* 1021,4mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. _*696m*_


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (6 Nov 2008 às 19:58)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva, 13.8º céu limpo, y vento fraco del NO.

Tengo una novedade en mi Blog, as condicioes actuais en 
Huelva, es manual con una estaçao sin proteçao, pero sempre
con datos muy buenos y fiables despos de muchos anhos, son de Huelva ciudad

http://meteohuelva.blogspot.com/2008/11/ltimos-datos-observados-en-huelva.html

Cuando estoi en casa cada hora, cada 60 minutos yo actualizo datos,
en mi trabalho no pode, pero estarán informados en ese link

Obrigado, até logo


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2008 às 20:32)

A mínima de hoje foi de 9,0ºC e a máxima de 19,0ºC...

Agora o céu está a ficar muito nublado a temperatura está estável 14,7ºC, a humidade é de 85% a pressão de 1021hpa e o vento fraco 6,7km/h a rajada máxima de hoje foi de  21,3km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2008 às 20:44)

Boa noite pessoal!
Extremos do dia:
Tmax - 18.2ºC
Tmin - 12ºC

Presentemente estao 15.3ºC


----------



## Brunomc (6 Nov 2008 às 20:46)

céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e o vento está fraco..tou com 12,5¤C    

o meu benfica tá a perder


----------



## Teles (6 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

Boas por aqui o dia foi de muito a pouco nebulado, com alguns aguaceiros a mistura e vento quase nulo
Extremos de hoje 
Temperaturas:
Máx:19 graus
Min:9 graus


----------



## *Dave* (6 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *16,8ºC*
Tmín: *5,1ºC*

HRmáx: 94%
HRmín: 51%


----------



## *Dave* (6 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

O céu continua com algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial.

Sigo com:
T: *9,6ºC*
HR:* 80%*
P: *1019,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *489m*


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 21:14)

Brunomc disse:


> o meu benfica tá a perder



Actualmente tenho 12,2ºC estagnados e o nosso Benfica Bruno não há meio de se endireitar

Galatasaray 2 X Benfica 0


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 21:18)

Por cá mínima de 9.7ºC e máxima de 16.7ºC agora estou com 13.8ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................9.5º  (03h49m)
T máx..................................13.7º  14h33m)

H min...................................73%
H máx..................................85%

Pressão actual......................1020 hPa


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

Céu nublado e 8,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,1ºC / 11,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

O *Vince* está agora numa viagem de Comboio, rumo ao Porto!

Por Coimbra, ele relatava 15ºC, e agora, em Vila Nova de Gaia, estão 17ºC


Por cá, tenho 12,6ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h
Variação de Pressão nos +0,0 hPa/h


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Nov 2008 às 22:06)

Boa Noite!!
Por aqui já chove Nem quero acreditar! A pressão baixou um pouco e depois foi só esperar .
Neste momento:
Temp: 13,8 ºC
Pressão: 1022 ( a descer)
Hr: 90%


----------



## *Dave* (6 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

Por aqui a temperatura pouco baixou...

T: _*9,2ºC*_
HR: _*80%*_
P: *1020,5mb/hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

Hoje por aqui foi um dia de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros que foram moderados durante a madrugada. Pela tarde o sol deu um ar da sua graça.

Tmin - 18,1ºC
Tmax -22,4ºC
Actual -19,3ºC e 80% Hr

Precipitação - 9 mm


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

Continua a chover embora com mais intensidade ( quase moderada )
Fantástico!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

Essa chuva estava nos planos e vai chegar a minha zona ao final da madrugada e amanha de manha  

14,0ºC
92%HR
1021hpa
5,0km/h


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

Boa noite,


Temperaturas extremas de hoje na minha estação:

Mín:*-1,5ºc*

Máx:*+13,8ºc*

Neste momento, céu coberto, Temp. de *+8,9ºc*

Humidade R. *88%*   e   Pressão atmosférica de *1015mb*


----------



## Brunomc (6 Nov 2008 às 22:40)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

Por aqui vai tudo calmo com céu limpo, com vento fraco de W com a temp:9.3ºc.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (6 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

En Huelva nuves y claros 
con 13º, y vento fraco del NO.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

Neste momento tenho *12,1ºC*, e o Céu está Muito Nublado...

Não há sinais de Nevoeiro...

*Extremos de Hoje:*







Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,9ºC*!
Ás 21:42, por lá, estavam 14,2ºC de Temperatura e 1021 hPa de Pressão...
Tudo Muito calmo, por lá...


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

Boa noite!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco de oeste e 13,7ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 9,8ºC
Tmáx: 18,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,6 ºC (14h28)
Mínima = 7,4 ºC (07h35).

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= 16,1 ºC (dia 2 e dia 5).


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

Boa noite, por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco, a temperatura até agora tem se mantido entre os 12,0ºC e os 12,2ºC, nada de nem nevoeiro.

Extremos de hoje:

Tem: Máx:*17,1ºC*, Min: *12,0ºC* até agora
pr: *1022,7hpa*
HR: *85%*
Vento: *nulo*
Prec:*0,0mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 23:37)

Brunomc disse:


>



Vamos ver se a chega cá e com que intensidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

JoãoPT disse:


> Vamos ver se a chega cá e com que intensidade.



Isso vai-se dissipar tudo, se cá chegar, são apenas chuviscos.

Estou com 13.4ºC vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Nov 2008 às 23:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso vai-se dissipar tudo, se cá chegar, são apenas chuviscos.



Desde que chegue cá qualquer coisa já é bom


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

Não vai ser chuvisco a partir do fim da madrugada e durante a manha  conto com 2/3mm 

13,8ºC
92%HR
1020hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 12,5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

É impressão minha ou ela está a seguir esta direcção


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 01:17)

Cheguei agora a casa com céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *86 %*
P. Atm.: *1021,1 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *11 ºC*
Vento: *3 km/h* (SO)
Prec.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 01:18)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,8 ºC*
Tx: *19,8 ºC*
Prec.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2008 às 01:37)

Extremos do dia 6:

Minima:1.4ºC
Maxima:11.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

Neste momento chove fraco com 9.0ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Nov 2008 às 07:15)

Bons dias:
-Madrugada com alguma , chuva, chuvisco e agora nevoeiro sem precipitações.
Já recolhidos 5.4 mm.
A temperatura começou a descer  dos 13,5º às 02 quando o vento rodou de sudoeste para noroeste até aos 10,1º actuais.
Agora vento em calmaria total.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Nov 2008 às 07:16)

Bom dia 

Hoje acordei com um bonito nevoeiro 

Sigo com:
T: *7,8ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1019,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2008 às 07:20)

Ora Bons Dias!

A Noite foi de Céu Encoberto, até cerca das 4h, altura em que começou a chover fraco, mas que rendeu *1,1mm*

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *12,9ºC* ás 00:00, porque a partir daí tem vindo sempre a subir...

Neste momento tenho 14,5ºC
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 8,9 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,2ºC/h
Variação de Pressão de +0,0 hPa/h


----------



## Brunomc (7 Nov 2008 às 07:36)

bom dia

a madrugada foi praticamente com o céu encoberto mas sem chuva..

agora céu muito nublado com chuva muito fraca..parece nevoeiro LoL

estou com 12.ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 09:02)




----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 09:04)

Bom dia

Por aqui, os aguaceiros fracos da noite renderam apenas 0,3mm.
A temperatura mínima foi de: 13,7ºC

Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste e 14,7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

Boas

Acordei com céu muito nublado, fui à varanda e estava tudo molhado, tinha acabado de chover ha pouco.

O que choveu de noite e madrugada rendeu-me até agora 1,0 mm.

Sigo com:
16,1º
1020 mb
92% HR
0,0 km/h

P.S.: Apesar da maior parte das estações se basear num certo valor de referência de pressão para poder indicar a previsão para as próximas horas (por exemplo, abaixo de 999 mb é chuva (tempo mais instável) e acima de 1010 é sol (tempo mais estável), a minha estação, mesmo tendo neste momento 1020 mb de pressão atmosférica, está a prever chuva para as próximas horas.

Se alguém tiver alguma coisa para comentar acerca deste P.S. que fiz, força. 

Cumps
Frank_Tornado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 10.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.9ºC e chove fraco


----------



## vitamos (7 Nov 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia!

Por aqui manhã de chuvisco persistente que cessou desde as 9h aproximadamente, agora céu muito nublado embora existam algumas abertas.

A pressão está em 1018hPa. A temperatura mínima foi registada ás 0h e a partir daí subiu sempre


Tmin 13,9ºC



Frank_Tornado disse:


> P.S.: Apesar da maior parte das estações se basear num certo valor de referência de pressão para poder indicar a previsão para as próximas horas (por exemplo, abaixo de 999 mb é chuva (tempo mais instável) e acima de 1010 é sol (tempo mais estável), a minha estação, mesmo tendo neste momento 1020 mb de pressão atmosférica, está a prever chuva para as próximas horas.



Provavelmente a tua estação indica chuva devido à descida de pressão. Por exemplo eu tinha ontem 1022hPa e desci para 1018hPa. Quando as descidas são relativamente bruscas as estações podem colocar chuva ou não! Isto depende sobretudo da sensibilidade dos dispositivos. No caso da minha estação ela permite regular o "forecast" em 3 posições: Pouco sensível, normal e sensível, eu uso a função normal. Tudo isto depende de estação para estação, mas como já tinha referido estas previsões baseadas na pressão são meramente indicativas 

EDIT: O que dizes sobre pressão abaixo de 999 hPa = chuva e acima de 1010hPa = sol é totalmente falso, mas com o tempo e decorrer de situações vais perceber isso  As variações de pressão essas sim são muito indicativas do estado do tempo


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (7 Nov 2008 às 11:45)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva mínima de 9.6º.
Ahora céu limpo, con poucas nuvens pequenhas,
y 16.1º.

En mi signatura podem ver datos actuais de Huelva,
son actualizados manualmente, cuando tengo tempo
libre.


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

Por aqui muitos cúmulos, mas nem sinal de chuva.

Sigo com 17,4ºC e vento em geral fraco de noroeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2008 às 12:02)

Por cá caiu 1 mm e agora estou com 15.9ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## jpmartins (7 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

Bom dia
Por aqui a noite de céu muito nublado, com 4.1mm de precipitação.
T.min. 12.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

Boas tardes hora por aqui hoje temos a tem caìdo desde esta madrugada mas fraca.
O dia acordou bastante fechado com nevoeiro muito denso e com chuva. pelo penico já passou 3mm decontinua bastante nublado com ela a cair  mas fraquinha.

A temperatura miníma ficou-se pelos 9.6ºc com a actual 12.2ºc e vento fraco de S.Pressão nos 1018hpa 96%hr.


----------



## vitamos (7 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

Desde o meio dia que tem caído uma chuva fraca que só agora terminou... céu muito nublado com abertas ocasionais. Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Nov 2008 às 12:38)

Por aqui desde as 11:30 que não chove, neste momento o céu está nublado com abertas por onde o sol vai espreitando e estão 17.5ºC


----------



## vitamos (7 Nov 2008 às 13:38)

Céu a começar a abrir por aqui, já se vai sentindo o sol! Ainda alguma chuva no balanço desta manhã


----------



## Lightning (7 Nov 2008 às 13:51)

vitamos disse:


> EDIT: O que dizes sobre pressão abaixo de 999 hPa = chuva e acima de 1010hPa = sol é totalmente falso, mas com o tempo e decorrer de situações vais perceber isso  As variações de pressão essas sim são muito indicativas do estado do tempo



Então devo de me ter enganado em algum lado... O que eu queria dizer mais ou menos era isso, que se a pressão variasse bastante numa hora ou noutro curto espaço de tempo, que a previsão se ia alterar, mas acabei por dizer tudo ao contrário...

Como a pressão ainda não se alterou muito desde de manhã, a minha estação continua neste momento a prever chuva. Mas penso que quando a pressão subir, ela irá mudar de ideias.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2008 às 13:54)

Os Cumulus cobrem o Céu quase na sua totalidade, deixando, por vezes, que o Sol espreite...

A Temperatura está nos 16,4ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,1ºC/h
Variação de Pressão nos +0,0 hPa/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 14:10)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, o céu está muito nublado e chuviscou durante a manhã.
Sigo com *18,1 ºC* e com *0,4 mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

Boas...o sol por aqui já se apresentou deixou de a temperatura vai subindo 14.8ºc. 

Até logo estamos quase de FS


----------



## *Dave* (7 Nov 2008 às 14:12)

Por aqui, depois de a manhã inteira ter estado a chover, agora parou, mas o céu continua bastante nublado.

Sigo com:
T: *12,3ºC*
HR:* 95%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2008 às 14:22)

Tive uma mínima bem alta esta noite 13,4ºC...

Alguma chuvinha ao inicio da manha mas não registei nada 

Agora sigo com:
19,1ºC
53%HR
1021hpa
4,3km/h
Raj. max. 22,0km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 14:24)

Descida repentina da temperatura dos *18,9 ºC* para os *17,5 ºC* actuais, com a chegada de mais nebulosidade e o vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2008 às 15:04)

A Temperatura desceu um pouco e mantem-se agora estagnada nos *15,8ºC*

Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h
Variação de Pressão +0,0 hPa/h


----------



## *Dave* (7 Nov 2008 às 16:33)

Por aqui o céu vai tendo umas abertas e a HR vai baixando...

Neste momento:
T: *12,8ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *153m* (nuvens baixas)


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

Máximo Hoje:  20.3 ºC (13:48) 

e 0,4 mm de precipitação.

Já a seguir...verão de S. Martinho.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

Neste Momento tenho *15,5ºC*

Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,2ºC/h
Variação de Pressão +0,0 hPa/h


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2008 às 16:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  20.3 ºC (13:48)
> 
> e 0,4 mm de precipitação.
> 
> Já a seguir...verão de S. Martinho.



Um verão de S. Martinho sem fim a vista.. temo que dure até aos últimos dias do mês o que seria muito mau  e raro de se ver  

Tive os extremos de hoje de:
Mín:13,4ºC (3:23)
Máx.:20,7ºC  /14:34)

Precipitação:0,4mm segundo o IM

Agora sigo com:
17,4ºC
59%HR
1020hpa
10,8km/h


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

Por aqui já igualei a mínima do dia!
Estou com *13,7ºC*
Céu pouco nublado, e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

Também estou com *13,7ºC*, por aqui...

Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,8ºC/h
Variação de Pressão nos +1,0 hPa/h


----------



## *Dave* (7 Nov 2008 às 18:36)

Por aqui já refrescou outra vez.

Sigo com:
T: *10,0ºC*
HR: *95%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *103m* (nuvens baixas/nevoeiro)


----------



## vitamos (7 Nov 2008 às 18:47)

Boa tarde!

Agora por Lisboa, céu praticamente limpo e algum .

Na viagem nada de chuva...

Aí vem o verãozinho mais falado de Novembro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 18:58)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *19,3 ºC* e a tarde foi bastante agradável.
Agora a temperatura desce a bom ritmo e vai já nos *13,8 ºC*.
O vento calmíssimo disfarça a temperatura, conferindo-nos uma sensação térmica um pouco acima destes *13,8 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

Por aqui céu com poucas nuvens e 8,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

7,0ºC / 12,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2008 às 19:16)

Bem isto ando muito perto da mortandade foristica  o AA mata os foruns meteorológicos, provavelmente tanto Espanhol como Português.

Por cá um lindo dia, céu pouco nublado a partir do incio da tarde e assim se mantêm, nem frio nem calor.

Tive uma mínima de 13.2ºC e máxima de 16.7ºC agora estou com 13.9ºC.

Vamos lá ver se se forma nevoeiro  esta estabilidade é boa para isso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Nov 2008 às 19:23)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 18.7ºC
Neste momento estão 13.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.

T.Minima de Hoje: 10.2ºC


----------



## DRC (7 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

Ouvi á pouco no Canal 1 (RTP) uma meteorologista do Inst. 
Nacional de Meteorologia, a dizer que o tempo vai estar mau 
nos Açores. Quanto ao Continente disse que vamos ter tempo 
seco e um pouco mais fresco e que a partir de dia 13 o tempo poderia 
mudar.( De apontar a formação de nevoeiros e neblinas, em especial 
nos vales e junto a cursos de água, albufeiras, etc). Quanto ao Arq. 
da Madeira prevê-se um S. Martinho com alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

Boas...por aqui de tarde o céu começou a limpar dando lugar ao sol embora tímido
Esta passagem ainda debitou 3.5mm de
A temperatura essa vai descendo 10.7ºc com uma máxima 15.8ºc do dia.
O céu neste momento está com algumas nuvens baixas e com o vento calmo.

E finalmente FS


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 19:41)

Estou praticamente com a mínima.
Agora estou com *13,5 ºC* e o céu está limpo.
A humidade subiu até aos *80 %* e a pressão sobe ligeiramente.


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

Por aqui hoje, nem uma folha mexe.
Vou com 12,6ºC. A mínima só deve ser mesmo alcançada às 23:59.

A máxima hoje foi de 18,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (7 Nov 2008 às 20:06)

Por aqui o nevoeiro formou-se há cerca de 30min e continua....
Na mesma altura, a temperatura foi descendo, descendo... e agora sigo com:

T:* 8,9ºC* 
HR: *95%*
P: *1020,9mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *103m* (nevoeiro)


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC, na *Oregon*, e 11,8ºC na *LaCrosse*... Que diferença... (Mas tomemos em conta a Oregon, que é a que uso no dia-a-dia)


Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h
Variação de Pressão nos +0,0 hPa/h


----------



## *Dave* (7 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

Por aqui está a subir .

Sigo com:
T: *9,2ºC*
HR: *95%*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (7 Nov 2008 às 20:23)

Extremas hoje en Huelva:

9.6º/17.8º

Durante a tarde, el céu estuvo muito nuboso,
tuvimos chuva inapreciable.


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

Boa noite, Gilmet se calhar é melhor teres em conta a LaCrosse, porque indica a mesma temperatura que a minha, actualmente 11,8ºC e vento fraco, bom FS a todos


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Nov 2008 às 20:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Tem: Máx:*17,4ºC*/ Min:*11,8ºC*
Pre:*1023hpa*
Hr:*96%*
Vento: *3,0Km/h*
Prec: *0,0mm*


----------



## Acardoso (7 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

Boa noite
Pela cidade dos estudantes(Coimbra) temp.10.8ºC.
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Rog (7 Nov 2008 às 20:46)

Boa noite,
céu pouco nublado
11ºC
88%HR
1021hpa

mínima 9,4ºC
máxima 18,5ºC


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2008 às 20:50)

aqui na louriceira em arruda dos vinhos e a cerca de 305m de altitude nota-se o frio em relação a lisboa estando agora apenas 11.7Cº
eu continuarei aqui até ao outro FS.
boas a todos
ps a minima absoluta de outubro aqui foi de 6.5Cº naqueles dias de muito frio há uma semana


----------



## Lightning (7 Nov 2008 às 21:03)

Por aqui, tenho céu limpo, com:

13,7º
1022 mb
81% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

Por cá, a temperatura vai descendo calmamente enquanto a humidade sobe.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *82 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,7 hPa*
Vento: *5 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *10 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,4 mm*


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................................11.7º
T máx..........................................14.9º

H min...........................................63%
H máx..........................................93%

Pressão actual...............................1021 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, com alguma queda de chuva!
Agora sigo com um nevoeiro cerrado (assisti à formação deste nevoeiro quando vinha na estrada, perto das 19h. Não foi daquelas nuvens que vão baixando lentamente! Este nevoeiro começou a aparecer de baixo para cima (nevoeiro radiativo), formando uns mantos muitos giros!!))
Estão 13,9ºC e 85% de humidade!!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx:17,1ºC
Tmin:11,4ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

Céu limpo e 6,5ºC.


----------



## Teles (7 Nov 2008 às 22:12)

Boa noite por aqui o dia tem sido de pouco a muito nebulado, neste momento chuva miudinha com uma temperatura de 12 graus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

É das poucas alturas em que se pode dizer que o céu está limpo.
Destaque apenas para a muita humidade; está agora nos *84 %*.
O vento está bastante calmo, o que permite a descida da temperatura com uma maior facilidade, 
estando esta agora nos *12,5 ºC*.
A pressão continua a ligeira tendência de subida, mas parece não querer passar muitos dos 1023 hPa.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

Boa noite
Estou de novo em Lisboa

Hoje ao longo da viagem apanhei alguns aguaceiros entre Vila Real e Viseu, Neste momento segundo a estação do fsl, em Oeiras estão 11.8ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

Boas..por aqui vamos com céu limpo e com a temp:actual8.8ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Nov 2008 às 22:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 13,3ºC
Tmín: 7,3ºC

-----------------------------------------

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *8,1ºC*
HR: *93%*
P: *1021,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

boas

não tenho pachorra para este tempo, aqui nada , temperatura nada , vento nada , frio nada , trovoada nada, chuva nada, neve nada 

abraços


----------



## fsl (7 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

Hoje em OEIRAS tempo ameno:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 07-11-08  23:02) 
Temperatura:  12.4°C  
Humidade: 90%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.8°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1022.9 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  40.4mm 
Wind chill:  12.4°C  
Indíce THW:   12.5°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.5°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  11.8°C às  22:13  19.9°C às 13:34 
Humidade:  59%  às  13:52  94%  às   7:32 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às  21:43  15.6°C às   9:56 
Pressão:  1019.2mb  às   6:50  1022.9mb  às  22:57 
Precipitação mais intensa:   1.2mm/hr  às   5:02 
Maior Rajada Vento:   25.7 km/hr  às  13:00 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.7°C às  21:58  
Maior Indíce Calor   20.0°C às  13:08


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 23:19)

Por aqui a mínima hoje deu-se pouco depois das 21h.
Desde então tem estado a variar entre os 12,2ºC e os 12,8ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 12,1ºC
Tmáx: 18,5ºC
Precipitação: 0,3mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

Até agora, a mínima foi de *12,3 ºC*.
Agora estou com *12,4 ºC*, céu a nublar e a humidade nos *84 %*.
Nunca mais caiu precipitação alguma e, por isso, essa fixou-se nos *0,4 mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco de W com 8.6ºc pressão 1020hpa 85%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.3/15.8ºc precipitação 3.5mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 23:35)

Por cá, tudo parece estático e por isso estou seguro de que posso colocar já os extremos de hoje, pois nada se deve alterar.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,3 ºC*
Tx: *19,3 ºC*
Prec.: *0,4 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

Tenho, neste momento, *11,8ºC*

_*Extremos de Ontem:*_




(Na imagem, o valor de precipitação apresentedo é 1mm, mas a estação indica 1,1mm, e é esse o valor que julgo que deva ser tomado em consideração)


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Nov 2008 às 02:10)

Boa noite, actualmente tenho 10,4ºC practicamente estáticos, não acredito que a miníma seja mais baixa, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.
Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 03:08)




----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 03:24)

A noite segue tranquila.
Céu limpo, vento em geral fraco de Norte.
E 11,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 08:15)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Saio de casa já com *11,2 ºC* e a humidade desce para os *85 %*.


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Bom Dia
Aqui onde o tempo anda mais devagar  (até a net)a bacia da barragem do Cabril está coberta por um denso nevoeiro.A temperatura ás 8.30 estava nos 6.1 grauus e agora subiu para os 10.9


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje já foi novamente mais fresca, foi de 7.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.7ºC e está nevoeiro


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia


Céu nublado e 7,0. 

Mínima de 3,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 10:16)

Bom Dia!

Mais uma Noite de Nevoeiro por aqui! E com uma Temperatura Mínima de *9,2ºC*

Neste momento, o Nevoeiro já se dissipou, mas o Céu encontra-se Encoberto, por Núvens de Média Altitude, como se pode ver aqui:






Temperatura nos 14,8ºC
Humidade nos 73%
Pressão nos 1026 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos *+2,1ºC/h*
Variação de Pressão nos +0,0 hPa/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 10:52)

Já em Évora, o céu está praticamente limpo, apenas alguns cirrus dispersos.
A temperatura ronda os *14,5 ºC* e o sol está bastante forte; o vento mal sopra.


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2008 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Céu quase limpo e temperatura agradável por Lisboa



raposo_744 disse:


> Bom Dia
> Aqui onde o tempo anda mais devagar  (até a net)a bacia da barragem do Cabril está coberta por um denso nevoeiro.A temperatura ás 8.30 estava nos 6.1 grauus e agora subiu para os 10.9



Estás a referir-te á barragem do Cabril em Pedrógão Grande? Se sim ver nascer o dia aí é sempre um espectáculo ou não coloque eu esse sítio num dos 10 mais bonitos de Portugal (na minha opinião)


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2008 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Por aqui tive de mínima *8,7ºC*...

Neste momento o céu está limpo a temperatura é de 16,8ºC, 67%HR, 11,5km/h e 1026hpa


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2008 às 11:33)

PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA - VILA FRANCA XIRA

Temperatura Mínima: 9,8ºC
Temperatura Actual: 16,4ºC
Estado do Tempo actual: Nublado
PS: Esteve nevoeiro durante a madrugada e início da manhã.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

bom dia..

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

tenho 17.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2008 às 11:52)

Por cá céu muito nublado.

Estou com 15.9ºC a pressão está nos pressionados 1026hpa


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (8 Nov 2008 às 11:55)

Agora en Huelva 18º céu limpo, y vento
fraco do NO.
Mínima de 9.5º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2008 às 12:11)

Por cá o nevoeiro já se dissipou dando lugar ás nuvens de média altitude, e a temperatura está nos 15.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 12:14)

Bom dia!

Aqui vão caindo uns pingos fracos. É verdade!
O dia amanheceu com o céu coberto de estratocumulos que ao longo da manhã foram ganhando altura.

A mínima hoje foi de 10,1ºC.

Por agora 17,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 12:14)

Formaram-se bastantes Cumulus Humilis, em pouco tempo, pelo que agora o Sol já não brilha...

A Temperatura vai descendo, estando nos *15,8ºC*, actualmente!

Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *-0,9ºC/h*


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2008 às 12:26)

pois é!

De certa forma surpreendente, o céu está encoberto aqui por Lisboa! 

Para já não chove


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

No termómetro portátil tenho *15,2 ºC* aqui em Évora.
O vento sopra fraco, mas continuamente, e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2008 às 12:42)

Tenho neste momento 15,4ºC depois de já ter tido 18,0ºC  humidade alta 78% e vento com a rajada max. de 17,6km/h  pressão de 1026hpa o céu a ficar nublado


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

11,1ºC, céu nublado, mas com o sol já a espreitar.


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2008 às 12:47)

Céu encoberto, vento fraco, nada de chuva e quase 17ºC.
Ainda há alguma neblina depois do nevoeiro do inicio desta manha.


----------



## squidward (8 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

Céu Nublado e com 19.0ºC

hoje a mínima atingiu os 7.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

Já não pinga, mas o céu mantém-se praticamente encoberto.
O vento está fraco de sul!
16,8ºC

Aumento da nebulosidade no espaço de 1h30:


----------



## ct5iul (8 Nov 2008 às 12:59)

BOA TARDE   LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO






Neste momento o céu esta nublado mas não chove


----------



## Brunomc (8 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

essa neblusidade deve estender-se aqui ao Alto Alentejo também..

por aqui ainda tenho céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2008 às 13:13)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Oeiras o céu está nublado e estão 16ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (8 Nov 2008 às 13:46)

En Huelva muito sol, y 20º graus,
con vento fraco do Norte.

Mínima de 9.5º


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 13:48)

Neste momento tenho 16,0ºC, após cerca de 1h com temperaturas na ordem dos 15ºC... O Céu tem estado a abrir

Humidade a 65%
Pressão nos 1026 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,8ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2008 às 13:51)

Boas tardes por aqui o dia começou com céu limpo mas ao longo da manhã tem vindo aparecer algumas nuvens médias e pouco mais.

A temperatura têm vindo a subir acctual 17.6ºc com o vento fraco.


----------



## trepkos (8 Nov 2008 às 14:50)

Ontem por volta das 4 da manhã estava um forte nevoeiro daqueles que não se vê nada, e tinha à volta de 8 graus, esta tarde está um pouco nublada.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2008 às 14:53)

Sigo com 16,1ºC, 64%HR, 1025hpa, 13,0km/h e rajada máxima de 17,6km/h o céu está pouco nublado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 15:28)

Tenho *15,3 ºC* no termómetro portátil, em Évora.
A máxima andou na casa dos 16/17 ºC aqui pela cidade.
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.

Nota: A EMA de Évora está instalada no aeródromo, que é um local um pouco mais quente do que a própria cidade durante o dia, por estar num baixio em relação a Évora. Encontra-se a cerca de 5 km da cidade e nota-se que aqui em Évora as máximas não são tão elevadas.
Veja-se pelos meus dados; ando sempre com menos 1,0 a 1,5 ºC que o aeródromo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo juntamente com algumas nuvens altas a temperatura vai nos 15.7ºc pressão 1023hpa 51%hr.


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

Hoje a temperatura variou entre os *+2,3ºC* e os *+13,3ºC*.

Neste momento, céu encoberto e *+10,5ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

Olá pessoal!
Extremos do dia:

Minima - 11.6ºC
Máxima - 19ºC

De momento, segue-se com o céu nublado, mas nada de significativo.
Estão 17.4ºC, e este tempo é uma seca...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 17:07)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de *18,4ºC*, eis que sigo com 15,8ºC no momento...

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *-1,4ºC/h*


O Céu limpou...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

E vou passear para Bragança lá para o final do mês, por isso é bom que venha aí algum frio, e (mas isso já seria pedir muito) neve...


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2008 às 17:14)

Hoje:

*Mín.:8,7ºC* 
*máx.:18,1ºC*

Actual:
*16,0ºC
76%HR
1024hpa
5,7km/h*


----------



## ct5iul (8 Nov 2008 às 17:49)

Boas Lisboa-Ajuda-Monsanto




Neste momento céu pouco nublado


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (8 Nov 2008 às 17:56)

En Huelva céu limpo e 17º.

A máxima chegou ate 20.5º,
a fui de 9.5º


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 18:26)

Neste momento, a Temperatura continua a descer... *13,3ºC*

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento nos 5,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,6ºC/h


----------



## *Dave* (8 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

Olá.

Por aqui hoje foi um dia mais quente que o de ontem , mas assim que o Sol se pôs a temperatura sofreu uma queda (grande)...

Sigo com:
T: *12,3ºC*
HR: *63%*
P: *1025,4mb/hPa* (máxima do dia)


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2008 às 18:34)

Vim agora da Praia do Rei na Costa da Caparica 

Neste momento o céu apresenta algumas nuvens e estão 15ºC


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2008 às 18:37)

Boas. Aqui céu muito nublado, 9,1ºC , 77% e 1028 hPa. A mínima foi de 4,6ºC e a máxima de 11,3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2008 às 19:19)

Boa Noite

O dia de hoje por cá foi marcado pelas nuvens, e a temperatura Máxima foi de 17.3ºC. Neste momento estão 13.0ºC.


T.Minima de Hoje: 7.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (8 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

Boas

Neste momento sigo com 14,4º, 1026 mb de pressão, vento nulo e 78% de humidade relativa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

Boas...hoje por aqui tivemos um dia de muito sol com temp:agradáveis e praticamente céu limpo todo o dia e com vento fraco.

Neste momento vamos com 12.5ºc 1024hpa 64%hr.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

A Temperatura está a ter uma descida Impressionante! Neste momento já levo *10,7ºC*!

Humidade nos 93%
Pressão nos 1028 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos *-1,6ºC/h*


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................10.0º
T máx.......................................15.4º

H min.......................................67%
H máx......................................82%

Pressão actual..........................1026 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 21:24)

Cheguei agora a Moscavide, com *12,9 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento sopra fraco e vê-se alguma neblina.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC 
actual: 11.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.
> 
> Máxima: 18.2ºC
> mínima: 8.8ºC
> actual: 11.8ºC



Bastante frio por aí, destaque-se especialmente a mínima não muito vulgar por essas bandas. 

---

Note-se que a pressão está a subir em flecha; vou já com *1028,0 hPa*.


----------



## squidward (8 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

*(08-11-2008)

t.max:  19.5ºC
t.min:  7.1ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,6 ºC*
Tx: *17,6 ºC*
Prec.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

A Temperatura, após ter descido aos 10,6ºC, subiu aos 12,0ºC, e agora volta a descer... estando nos 10,9ºC

Destaque para a pressão, que já está nos *1029 hPa*!!


Humidade a 97%
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (8 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

Por aqui a temperatura não desceu grande coisa ainda...

Sigo com:
T: *9,1ºC*
HR: *73%*
P: *1026,9mb/hPa* (subir)


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

Boa noite
Por agora 11ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *11,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *80 %*
Pressão: *1028,2 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Vento: *0 km/h* (ENE)
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (8 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

Vai descendo a temperatura e sigo com *8,3ºC*. Quanto aos outros dados:
HR: *77%*
P: *1026,9mb/hPa*

----------------

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 16,2ºC
Tmín: 5,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

Neste momento tenho *10,2ºC*

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

A temperatura caiu repentinamente até aos *10,9 ºC* actuais.
A humidade sobe para os *84 %* e a pressão estabiliza nos *1028,4 hPa*.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura, após ter descido aos 10,6ºC, subiu aos 12,0ºC, e agora volta a descer... estando nos 10,9ºC



Bem que grandes alterações .

Por aqui sigo com:
T:* 8,1ºC*
HR: *79%*


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

9,2ºC céu nublado.


Extremos de hoje: 

3,2ºC / 11,9ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2008 às 23:55)

Actualmente aqui:
11,6ºC
88%HR
1026hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 9,8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia esteve por vezes muito nublado, sem vento.
Temp. Max. 17.5ºC
Temp. Min. 6.9ºC

Temp. Actual: 11.5ºC
Pressão: 1027.3 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

Boas...por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco e com a temp:8.9ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.7/17.6ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

Boa noite a todos, depois de um dia de céu muito nublado por aqui até às 15h da tarde, o céu encontra-se agora limpo, actualmente tenho 11,1ºC embora a máxima tenha sido de 17,4ºC, vento fraco.
A temperatura ainda há pouco teve muitos saltos, 11,8ºC baixou para os10,2ºC e voltou a subir para os actuais 11,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *86 %*
Pressão: *1028,6 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0 mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 00:18)

Extremos de hoje:

Tem: Máx: *17,4ºC*/ Min: *9,6ºC*
Hr: *95%*
Pre: *1028hpa*
Prec: *0 mm*
Vento: *0 Km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 00:51)

A Temperatura está estagnada nos *10,4ºC*

A Pressão já vai nos *1030 hPa*!!


Humidade a 98%
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,1ºC/h
Variação de Pressão de +0,8 hPa/h


----------



## Brunomc (9 Nov 2008 às 02:19)

céu limpo e vento nulo

por aqui está a forma-se uma neblina..

estou com 7.0ºC

até amanhã


----------



## raposo_744 (9 Nov 2008 às 09:03)

Bom Dia
Aqui(Alváres-Góis)não há vento,a humidade é muita e a temperatura agora é de 7.9ºc.Céu sem nuvens e nevoeiro na barragem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

Bom dia. 
Acordei com um espectacular nevoeiro e com uma temperatura relativamente baixa.
Agora vai aquecendo e o nevoeiro vai-se dissipando.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *8,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *94 %*
Pressão: *1031,1 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


*Nota:* Às 9h, a temperatura rondava os *7,5 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Nov 2008 às 09:42)

Por aqui também acordei com algum nevoeiro que neste momento já se dissipou.

T.Actual: 10.6ºC
T.Minima: 6.4ºC
Céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 10:06)

Impressionante a diferença de 5 ºC de temperatura entre esta zona e as zonas de Queluz e Mira Sintra !
Enquanto eu andava na casa dos 8 a 9 ºC, Queluz ia já praticamente nos 13 e Mira Sintra nos 15 ºC. 
Com certeza não terão nevoeiro como eu; forte inversão térmica hoje por cá.


----------



## fsl (9 Nov 2008 às 10:18)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Impressionante a diferença de 5 ºC de temperatura entre esta zona e as zonas de Queluz e Mira Sintra !
> Enquanto eu andava na casa dos 8 a 9 ºC, Queluz ia já praticamente nos 13 e Mira Sintra nos 15 ºC.
> Com certeza não terão nevoeiro como eu; forte inversão térmica hoje por cá.



E em OEIRAS já vai nos 16º


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 10:19)

Ora Bons Dias!



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Impressionante a diferença de 5 ºC de temperatura entre esta zona e as zonas de Queluz e Mira Sintra !
> Enquanto eu andava na casa dos 8 a 9 ºC, Queluz ia já praticamente nos 13 e Mira Sintra nos 15 ºC.
> Com certeza não terão nevoeiro como eu; forte inversão térmica hoje por cá.




Pois é, Daniel! Por cá, apenas alguma neblina, durante a noite... e por Queluz penso que se tenha passado o mesmo!

E neste momento já levo 16,2ºC!


A Imagem de Satélite prova tudo:







A Temperatura Mínima desceu um pouco, tendo-se situado nos *8,5ºC*


Neste momento, Humidade nos 64%

E mais um destaque para a Pressão, que já vai nos *1032 hPa* (Já não registava este valor desde o Inverno, penso eu de que...)


Vento a 14,0 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura e Pressão de +1,2ºC/h e +1,0 hPa/h, respectivamente!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 10:24)

fsl disse:


> E em OEIRAS já vai nos 16º






Gilmet disse:


> Ora Bons Dias!
> Pois é, Daniel! Por cá, apenas alguma neblina, durante a noite... e por Queluz penso que se tenha passado o mesmo!
> 
> E neste momento já levo 16,2ºC!
> ...



Sim, na imagem de satélite nota-se bem o nevoeiro que se formou aqui no Vale do Tejo.
Neste momento já está muito menos denso e a temperatura sobe a pique.
Estou já com *10,2 ºC* e a humidade nos *90 %*.


----------



## fsl (9 Nov 2008 às 10:35)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, na imagem de satélite nota-se bem o nevoeiro que se formou aqui no Vale do Tejo.
> Neste momento já está muito menos denso e a temperatura sobe a pique.
> Estou já com *10,2 ºC* e a humidade nos *90 %*.



*Em OEIRAS já atingiu os 17º , e, muito provavelmente, vai ultrapassar os 20º hoje.*


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2008 às 10:47)

ontem a minima na louriceira de cima em arruda foi de 8.1Cº e a maxima de 17.2Cº.
agora ceu limpo e sol.
boas


----------



## Brunomc (9 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

bom dia..

madrugada com céu limpo e alguma neblina..

agora céu limpo e vento nulo

temperatura não tenho disponivel..


tou a ver que houve muito nevoeiro no estúario do Tejo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 11:01)

Por cá, o nevoeiro já dissipou e a temperatura vai agora nos *12,9 ºC*.
A humidade cai para os *82 %* e a pressão estabiliza nos *1030,9 hPa*.


----------



## Hazores (9 Nov 2008 às 11:21)

bom dia

por aqui chuva, muita chuva, mas é pena que é sob a forma de aguceiros fortes, não é chuva continua porque se fosse....

fica aqui o registo das ultimas horas por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2008 às 11:38)

Bons dias por aqui acordamos com céu limpo e com o sol a brilhar a 100% 
A temperatura minima ficou-se pelo 6.0ºc e neste momento vai nos 16.0ºc e o vento está nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

Neste momento já levo *17,7ºC*! Se a Temperatura Máxima não chegar aos 20ºC, ficará muito perto deste valor...

Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1031 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NE (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos *+1,5ºC/h*

Alguns Cumulus residem a Norte...


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2008 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Acordei com nevoeiro aqui, e muita humidade à mistura, 95%... 10,3º e vento nulo.

Neste momento sigo com:
12,6º
1030 mb
89%
0,0 km/h

Penso que hoje vai ser um dia quente, se a temp. n chegar aos 20 graus, tal como o Gilmet disse, ficará muito perto...


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2008 às 11:53)

Bom dia!!

Tive de mínima 9,3ºC e não dei por nevoeiros 

Agora céu completamente limpo um sol que aquece e bem sigo com 19,1ºC, 54%HR, 1029hpa mas tive 1030hpa a minutos o vento é fraco a rajada máxima ate agora foi de 14,8km/h 

Hoje vou passar dos 20ºC


----------



## jpmartins (9 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

Bom dia
Temp. actual 18.1ºC.
Pressão: 1028.7 hPa

Tmin. 11.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 12:10)

Olá 

Por aqui estou a ter uma manhã como já não tinha há algum tempo .

A temperatura já vai nos *16,1ºC* a HR no _*60%*_ e a nota para a pressão que já subiu aos *1029,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 12:15)

Após uma subida aos *19,6ºC*, a Temperatura desceu aos 18,9ºC actuais...

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1030 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NO (315º) - Variável
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,9ºC/h, tendo já chegado aos +2,2ºCh
Variação de Pressão nos -1,0 hPa/h


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2008 às 12:28)

A minha estação meteorológica
atingiu os:

23.7ºC ao 12h14  
Actual: 22.1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (9 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

* céu limpo e vento nulo

* 17.0ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2008 às 12:38)

*20,1ºC*, 47%HR, 1029hpa, 8,6km/h céu limpo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Nov 2008 às 12:46)

Por aqui estão 17.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 12:53)

Já fui aos *20,1ºC*, há coisa de 3 minutos, mas neste momento levo 18,8ºC

Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1030 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,5ºC/h


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2008 às 12:58)

Boa tarde

Hoje está um belo dia sol estão 18ºC


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

*CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:*

Temperatura Actual: 20.1ºC
Sensação Térmica: 24.3ºC
Estado do tempo: céu limpo


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 13:14)

Por aqui o pico da pressão atmosférica foi atingido há 2 horas atrás (1030,6mb/hPa). A partir de aí começou a descer e está nos *1027,4mb/hPa*.

A temperatura continua a subir e sigo com *17,2ºC* e HR no *52%*.


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2008 às 14:10)

Tarde solarenga num céu totalmente limpo em Lisboa! A convidar ao passeio


----------



## squidward (9 Nov 2008 às 14:23)

Céu limpo....e hoje a mínima atingiu os *6.8ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (9 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

* Céu limpo e vento nulo

* 20.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2008 às 14:30)

16,8º
1028 mb
2,8 km/h de S
70% HR

Tarde de céu limpo. Tempo agradável para saír de casa.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 14:57)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *20,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 19,0ºC
Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,2ºC/h

Alguns Cirrus na faixa Norte-Este


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2008 às 15:14)

Boa tarde
Está um belo dia para uma viagem de 7 horas para Bragança

Neste momento o céu está limpo eo vento é fraco e estão 20ºC

Até logo pessoal...


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2008 às 15:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> Está um belo dia para uma viagem de 7 horas para Bragança
> 
> Neste momento o céu está limpo eo vento é fraco e estão 20ºC
> ...



Complemento desejando boa viagem e dizendo também que está uma óptima tarde para uma viagem de 2horas para Coimbra 

Céu limpo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2008 às 15:53)

Boas por aqui continuamos de céu limpo, com vento fraco de E, a temperatura hoje estêve em alta máxima 18.1ºc com a actual 17.5ºc


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 16:04)

A minha máxima por cá foi de 18,4ºC, já a algum tempo que não tinha a temperatura tão alta, por agora céu limpo e vento fraco, a pressão ainda à pouco esteve nos 1030hpa muito alta.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

A temperatura ainda está a subir aqui, neste momento. Registo agora 17,8º.

A humidade tem vindo a diminuir, está nos 61%. A pressão caiu 4 mb desde esta madrugada (as descidas de pressão alteram as previsões das estações), o que está a fazer com que a minha estação esteja a prever chuva, o que eu não confio muito. Não há vento.

Segundo pude apurar, existem mais colegas meus deste fórum cujas estações prevêem céu nublado ou mesmo chuva. Se estiver enganado alguém que corrija este erro.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 16:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Tem: Máx: *18,4ºC*/ Min: *10,0ºC*/ Actualmente: *16,0ºC*
HR: *52%*
Pres: *1028hpa*
Ven: *1,8Km/h*
Prec: *0 mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 16:14)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> A temperatura ainda está a subir aqui, neste momento. Registo agora 17,8º.
> 
> A humidade tem vindo a diminuir, está nos 61%. A pressão caiu 4 mb desde esta madrugada (as descidas de pressão alteram as previsões das estações), o que está a fazer com que a minha estação esteja a prever chuva, o que eu não confio muito. Não há vento.
> 
> Segundo pude apurar, existem mais colegas meus deste fórum cujas estações prevêem céu nublado ou mesmo chuva. Se estiver enganado alguém que corrija este erro.



Tens toda a razão, a minha ontem começou a prever sol e para hoje preveu chuva


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (9 Nov 2008 às 16:24)

En Huelva céu limpo, minima de 8.2º
e maxima de 21,1º


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2008 às 16:48)

Extremos hoje:

*Mín.:9,3ºC*
*Máx:21,2ºC*

Humidade:

Mín:*43%*
Máx:*94%*

Rajada máxima: 17,6km/h

Actual:
*19,5ºC
47%HR
1027hpa
8,7km/h NW
Dew Point 7,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

Neste momento estou com *17,2ºC*, e o Céu encontra-se limpo...

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,9ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 17:34)

Estou na zona do Escoural, a cerca de 15 km de Montemor-o-Novo.
Neste momento o céu está limpo e tenho *13,0 ºC* no termómetro portátil.
A máxima andou pelos 18 ºC por esta zona.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

Já anoiteceu pela zona e arrefece agora de forma mais suave.
No entanto, sigo já com *11,9 ºC* e o céu continua limpo, o vento está fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 18,1ºC .

Agora sigo com:
T:* 12,7ºC*
HR: *65%*
P: *1026,8mb/hPa*


Quanto ao facto de alguma estação meteorológica preverem chuva, a mim ontem ás 24:00 aconteceu-me a mesma coisa , mas na actualização seguinte da pressão voltou tudo ao normal....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2008 às 18:31)

Por aqui continuamos de céu limpo ,com o vento nulo, e com a  respectiva descida da temperatura actual 11.5ºc.
Hoje o dia por aqui foi quentinho máxima de hoje 19.1ºc aqui pelo bairro e arredores


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2008 às 18:37)

Por aqui, a Temperatura desce a bom ritmo... pelo que neste momento tenho *13,5ºC*

A Serra apresenta uma bela camada de Nevoeiro...

Humidade a 95%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,5ºC/h


----------



## Turista (9 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

Olá boa tarde,

hoje o dia pareceu mais de Primavera do que Outono 

A *máxima* ficou pelos 17,2ºC  e a *mínima* pelos 12,8ºC.

De momento sigo com 15,3ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2008 às 19:12)

11,3ºC céu nublado.


Extremos de hoje: 

8,2ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

vitamos disse:


> Tarde solarenga num céu totalmente limpo em Lisboa! A convidar ao passeio



Ora nem mais!
Por Lisboa foi mesmo um óptimo dia de Primavera!
Sol, muito sol, e temperaturas bem agradáveis.
Óptimo para um passeio junto ao rio.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 20:03)

Boa noite, actualmente tenho 12,1ºC, está a descer bem, vento fraco e céu limpo, apenas se encontra nevoeiro na Serra.
A Primavera enganou-se e chegou agora


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

Por aqui sigo com:

T: *11,4ºC*
HR: *68%*
P: *1027,0mb/hPa*


----------



## ACalado (9 Nov 2008 às 20:17)

Por aqui dia com céu limpo max de 15.7ºc neste momento 9.5ºc


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

Boa noite por aqui o dia foi de verão com uma temperatura maxima de 21 graus neste momento está a 9.1


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

A minha estação meteorológica marca 16ºC
acham que é normal, atendendo á hora em que estamos?
Por favor respondam.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2008 às 20:47)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo temperatura 10.0ºc com vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Nov 2008 às 20:53)

Boa Noite

por aqui a Temperatura Máxima foi de 17.2ºC
Neste momento estão 10.3ºC e céu limpo

T.Minima de Hoje: 6.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

DRC disse:


> A minha estação meteorológica marca 16ºC
> acham que é normal, atendendo á hora em que estamos?
> Por favor respondam.



Lisboa está neste momento a rondar os 15ºC.
Eu aqui por Odivelas estou com 14,0ºC.
Queluz e Mira-Sintra está nos 13,4ºC.

Para já parece que a tua estação está um pouco quente, mas espera pelas próximas horas para ver se arrefece


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (9 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

En Huelva temperatura alta hoje, 21.1º,
minima de 8.2º.

Já há aberta uma estacion de esqui
en Espanha, Alto campoo:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo amigos


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2008 às 21:06)

Obrigado André por me responderes.
A temperatura ja desceu um pouco e
está agora nos 15.6ºC.

Temperatura Máxima do dia: 23.7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

Por aqui a temperatura está completamente estável .

Há já cerca de 1h que mantenho:
T: *11,3ºC*
HR: *68%*
P: *1027,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

Dan disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 8,2ºC / 12,4ºC



Impressionante ! 
Tive uma mínima claramente mais baixa do que a brigantina.
Mínima de *7,0 ºC* hoje por aqui, numa manhã de muito nevoeiro.


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................12.4º
T máx.......................................17.2º

H min........................................59%
H máx.......................................84%

Pressão actual...........................1028 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 21:43)

De volta a Moscavide, registo uma temperatura de *13,3 ºC*.
A humidade está nos *74 %* e a pressão sobe para os *1029,0 hPa*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

DRC disse:


> Obrigado André por me responderes.
> A temperatura ja desceu um pouco e
> está agora nos 15.6ºC.
> 
> Temperatura Máxima do dia: 23.7ºC



*DRC*, por acaso mudaste os sensores de sítio alguma vez desde que nos deste os teus primeiros dados, quando entraste aqui no fórum ?
Pergunto-te isto porque ao início achava os teus dados bastante fiáveis, mas nos últimos dias algo se anda a passar aí.
Acho as tuas máximas excessivamente elevadas; costumavam bater certo com as minhas e agora diferem sempre em mais de 4 ºC. Paredes próximas, reflectividade, calor artificial, sol ?
Algo se passa aí, tenta colocar o sensor à sombra, virado a Norte e num local arejado.

Já agora, a minha máxima foi de *18,6 ºC* em Moscavide.


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2008 às 21:52)

Eu tenho meu sensor na varanda 
do meu apartamento, virada para 
Oeste, num lugar onde não dá o 
Sol e onde não apanha com chuva.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 22:04)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura está completamente estável .
> 
> Há já cerca de 1h que mantenho:
> T: *11,3ºC*



Ainda há pouco me queixava ...
A temperatura deu uns saltos grandotes e sigo agora com:
T: *9,7ºC*
HR:* 75%*
P: *1027,1mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *632m*


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Impressionante !
> Tive uma mínima claramente mais baixa do que a brigantina.
> Mínima de *7,0 ºC* hoje por aqui, numa manhã de muito nevoeiro.



Eu também .

Mínima de *4,7ºC*, com nevoeiro também .


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

DRC disse:


> Eu tenho meu sensor na varanda
> do meu apartamento, virada para
> Oeste, num lugar onde não dá o
> Sol e onde não apanha com chuva.



*DRC*, podias arranjar umas fotos do local onde tens o sensor e colocá-las no tópico _A tua Estação Meteorológica_ (link aqui)?

Assim poderias receber concelhos para colocares o sensor de uma outra forma ou num outro lugar .
Se estiver muito "para dentro" poderá haver dificuldade em arejar o local....

Eu também acho um pouco excessivo... ás 20:00 estar com 16ºC (estamos no Outono) ...

-----------

Neste momento.
T: *9,4ºC*
HR: *78%*
P: *1027,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 22:23)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,0 ºC*
Tx: *18,6 ºC*
Prec.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

Amanhã á tarde irei colocar uma
fotografia do local onde tenho um sensor.
Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2008 às 22:38)

Já eu aqui tive um dia limpo e seco.
Nevoeiro aqui, nem vê-lo.

A mínima hoje foi de 8,8ºC.
A máxima de 19,4ºC.

Por agora céu limpo, sem vento e 13,6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Nov 2008 às 22:44)

DRC disse:


> Amanhã á tarde irei colocar uma
> fotografia do local onde tenho um sensor.
> Obrigado!



De nada  _ajudar e ser ajudado_ é o lema principal deste tipo de fóruns...

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 18,2ºc
Tmín: 4,7ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (9 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

En Huelva tinemos 13º y céu limpo,
vento nulo.
Puede baixar ate 7º, a maxima torno 20º/21º amanha


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

Boa noite

Esta noite vou ter uma mínima mais baixa do que a mínima de ontem, quase de certeza. A minha estação marca 11,7º, 83% HR, 0,0 km/h e 1028 mb.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 22:53)

Boa noite, actualmente tenho 11,6ºC completamente estáveis e começou a levantar-se nevoeiro, o vento está fraco.

Actualmente tenho:

Tem: *11,6ºC*
HR: *82%*
Pres: *1029hpa*
Ven: *13Km/h*

Até amnhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

Interessante como o dia foi tão fresco por cá, que nem a máxima subiu muito a ponto de apanhar as máximas das outras zonas envolventes. 
Com a acalmia do vento, a temperatura começa agora a descer com mais facilidade. 


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *74 %*
Pressão: *1028,5 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 17,7 (14h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= *17,7 ºC* (dia 9)


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

Sigo com 14,3ºC, 75%HR, 1027hpa e 0,0km/h


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

13,2ºC
81%HR
1027hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2008 às 23:45)

Despeço-me com céu limpo; o vento acalmou bastante e agora não sopra, o que facilita a descida da temperatura.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *75 %*
Pressão: *1028,3 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## squidward (9 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

*(09-11-2008)

t.max:  24.6ºC
t.min:  6.8ºC*


----------



## fsl (9 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

Hoje em OEIRAS :

[ Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-11-08  23:47)
Temperatura:	13.8°C 
Humidade:	83%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	11.0°C 
Vento:	0.0 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1028.1 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	4.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 40.4mm
Wind chill:	 13.8°C 
Indíce THW:	 13.7°C 
Indíce Calor:	 13.7°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 9.1°C às   5:44	 19.6°C às 13:54
Humidade:	 55%  às  15:13	 92%  às   0:52
Ponto de Orvalho:	 7.8°C às   4:47	 12.8°C às  11:40
Pressão:	 1027.6mb  às  15:16	 1030.3mb  às   9:41
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 24.1 km/hr  às  20:56
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 8.9°C às   5:44	
Maior Indíce Calor		 19.4°C às  13:2SIZE]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Boas por hoje fico com céu limpo e vento nulo,com a temperatura nos 8.7ºc pressão 1029hpa 74%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.0/19.1ºc. 

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2008 às 00:10)

*Precipitação:*
0,3mm  Abrantes (Meteoabrantes)
0,3mm  Melgaço (Minho)
0,3mm  Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2008 às 07:30)

Ora Bons Dias!

Ontem, devido a actualizações importantes no Anti-Vírus, fiquei "sem computador"...

O Nevoeiro apareceu cedo... logo ás 18h, se notava uma ligeira névoa... que evoluiu rapidamente para um nevoeiro, bem cerrado, logo pelas 20:30, sensivelmente...
No entanto, eram cerca das 2:30 quando se dissipou...

A Temperatura lá foi descendo, até aos *9,5ºC*


Neste momento levo 10,8ºC, após ter ido aos 11,7ºC

Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,7ºC/h



O Nevoeiro de Ontem, ontem, pelas 23:52:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2008 às 09:33)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 5.0ºC:cold.
Neste momento estão 11.1ºC e céu com alguns cirrus.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2008 às 10:26)

Por aqui céu nublado por cirrus, e mais uma vez sem nevoeiro.
O Nevoeiro não quer nada com a minha zona

A mínima foi de 9,4ºC.

Agora sigo com 14,0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

O nevoeiro também não quer nada aqui com a minha zona.

Hoje foi registada a minima mais baixa pós-verão, *3,8ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 12:12)

HotSpot disse:


> O nevoeiro também não quer nada aqui com a minha zona.



Será que não quer ? Então esses 0,2 mm foram mesmo aguaceiros ?

Por cá, tive uma mínima de *7,8 ºC* e também tive *0,2 mm* esta noite, provavelmente houve nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 12:23)

Gilmet disse:


> A Temperatura lá foi descendo, até aos *9,5ºC*



Repare-se que ando a ganhar um certo avanço em relação a ti, ao *Mário* e ao *André*, pois sou quem mora a uma altitude mais reduzida de todos vocês.
Se antes tinha máximas e mínimas geralmente acima das vossas, agora ocorre o inverso; começo a ter máximas abaixo das vossas ou, por vezes, semelhantes e mínimas distintamente mais baixas que as vossas.
Mas claro, nada que se compare às da Moita ou às da _Terra Santa_, soberbamente invencível. 

---

Sigo agora com os seguintes dados:

Temp.: *16,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *57 %*
Pressão: *1026,1 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Boas tardes por aqui hoje acordamos com céu limpo com muita humidade e também com algum nevoeiro nos vales dos rios aqui da zona.
Neste momento já temos algumas nuvens altas mas fracas,quanto ás temperaturas a minima ficou-se pelos 8.0ºc com actual 16.8ºc ,o vento vai fraco  E pressão continua alta 1027hpa com 59%hr.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

*Mau tempo nos Açores: Estrada obstruída na ilha do Pico devido a ribeiras que transbordaram*

Meios da secretaria regional da Habitação e Equipamentos estão a desobstruir uma estrada regional da ilha do Pico, devido a duas ribeiras que transbordaram domingo à noite, anunciou hoje a Protecção Civil dos Açores. Segundo a mesma fonte, a fortes chuvas que se verificam em algumas ilhas do arquipélago fizeram transbordar duas ribeiras na zona da Terra do Pão, no concelho da Madalena do Pico.
A Protecção Civil adiantou, ainda, que não se verificaram vítimas e que homens e máquinas da secretaria regional da Habitação e Equipamentos estão a desobstruir a estrada regional intransitável desde domingo à noite. Os grupos central e oriental do arquipélago dos Açores estão hoje com aviso Amarelo devido à previsão de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.
De acordo com as previsões, a precipitação poderá atingir os 10 a 20 milímetros por hora nos grupos central e oriental dos Açores. O Aviso Amarelo, que se estende no arquipélago até às 24 horas de hoje, é o segundo de uma escala que vai até quatro.

DNOTÍCIAS


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2008 às 12:48)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança sigo com 13.3ºC e o céu está povoado por algumas nuvens... Tive uma minima um pouco elevada de 7.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

Boa tarde

A noite não foi assim tão fria como eu pensei que ia ser. Tive mínima de 10 graus. 

Agora já está bastante mais alta, registo 15,5º, com 74% de HR, e 1025 mb de pressão. O vento é nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 13:00)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,0 ºC*
H. Rel.: *55 %*
Pressão: *1025,6 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (E)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2008 às 13:06)

Por aqui estão 19.7ºC e céu com alguns cirrus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 13:11)

Destaque para as seguintes estações:

Moita: 20,3 ºC
Mira Sintra: 19,4 ºC
Oeiras: 19,1 ºC
Queluz: 17,7 ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2008 às 13:14)

Boas

Por aqui tive uma mínima de *8,1ºC* 

Agora vou com 20,4ºC, 45%HR, 1026hpa e vento fraco 4,3km/h S a rajada máxima até agora foi de 11,5km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Nov 2008 às 13:16)

Bom dia. Hoje por aqui o dia amanheceu com muitas nuvens, já caíram alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de especial e o vento está fraco. Aqui em São Miguel, o mau tempo anunciado ainda não chegou.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Nov 2008 às 13:47)

Bom dia
Céu pouco nublado, sem vento.
T.actual 19.3ºC
T.min. 7.8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Nov 2008 às 13:57)

Bons dias (ainda nao almocei)  

Por aqui as nuvens altas vao cheirando o ceu...

Estou com 19ºC e vento fraco de E...

As noites tem sido frescas na media dos 9ºC a 11ºC...

Sinceramente este Verão de S. Martinho esta fresco ate de mais... e que venha uma Gota fria poderosa para animar a malta...


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

O vento aumentou um pouco o que fez com que a temperatura baixasse um pouco agora tenho 18,9ºC depois de ter já tido 20,5ºC a máxima até ao momento...o vento é de 9,4km/h com a rajada máxima de 16,9km/h


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (10 Nov 2008 às 14:15)

En Huelva tinemos 20º, minima de 8,0º,
vento fraco do Sur, y poucas nuves.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

Hoje tem aquecido bem. 15,5ºC e algumas nuvens altas por agora.


Mínima de 7,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

E por aqui estão 20.5ºC e algumas nuvens altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2008 às 14:29)

Boas o sol por aqui já está ficar mais tapado por nuvens altas mais espessas com que fez que a temp:baixa-se um pouco actual 16.9ºc.

A estação já indica que a pressão está com têndencia que vai baixar 1025hpa e já baixou 2hpa em uma hora.

Será que ela vêm aípelos os modelos assim o indicam.


----------



## F_R (10 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

Boas pessoal

Dia de céu practicamente limpo e 19.5ºC a subir ainda apesar de já ter estado nos 19.6ºC. Ver se não passa dos 20ºC

A minima foi de 7.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2008 às 14:47)

Dan disse:


> Hoje tem aquecido bem. 15,5ºC e algumas nuvens altas por agora.
> 
> 
> Mínima de 7,2ºC.



Pois tem

Aqui no Bairro da Coxa registo 15.6ºC, o céu tem alguns cirrus


----------



## DRC (10 Nov 2008 às 15:19)

*Póvoa de Stª Iria - Vila Franca de Xira*

Temp. Actual: 16.6ºC
Temp. Máx.: 19.6ºC

Estado do Tempo: Céu nublado (nuvens altas)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 16:06)

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO.
A temperatura mantém-se constante e encontra-se nos *17,8 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

Máximas observadas até à presente hora, em algumas estações:

Moita: 21,3 ºC
Setúbal: 20,5 ºC
Oeiras: 19,6 ºC
Mira Sintra: 19,5 ºC
Almada: 19,0 ºC
Queluz: 18,0 ºC
Barcarena: 17,6 ºC


Por Moscavide, a máxima observada foi de *18,9 ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

Peço desculpa, mas por motivos muito tristes não irei participar no fórum hoje


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *16,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *53 %*
Pressão: *1024,3 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (OSO)
P. de Orvalho: *7 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Temperatura:
*Mín.:8,1ºC* (7:17)
*Máx.:20,5ºC* (13:15)

Humidade:
Máx.:*98%* (7:29)
Mín.:*44%* (13:16)

Rajada máxima de vento: *19,8km/h SW* (14:23)

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Actual:
*17,5ºC
56%HR
1023hpa
5,9km/h
Dew Point 8,9ºC*


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

Alguns cirrus e 12,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,2ºC / 15,9ºC


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

Mínima de 7,2ºC.[/QUOTE]

bem...ganda minima
aqui em arruda minima de 9.5Cº e max de 18.5Cº
tempo de tédio este....
em lisboa ( na escola) o dia esteve bem agradavel agora que cheguei a arruda arrefeceu ,como já era de esperar...
boas


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2008 às 18:17)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 18,7 (13h07 e 14h40))
Mínima = 9,9 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= *18,7 ºC* (dia 10)


----------



## Brunomc (10 Nov 2008 às 18:17)

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco

temperatura não tenho disponivel..

já agora alguém me explica aqui uma cena no radar do IM..

queria saber o que são aqueles pontos verdes que aparecem no radar junto á serra da estrela?? hoje tive a reparar e mantiveram-se lá durante todo o dia..


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2008 às 18:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
14,8ºC
87%HR
1021hpa

min 13,5ºC
max 19,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

Estou com céu muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco, mas continuamente, de SO.
A temperatura desce muito lentamente e está agora nos *14,8 ºC*, a humidade está nos *67 %*. 
A pressão cai para os *1024,9 hPa*.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (10 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva tenemos 18ºgraus, y céu con nuves,
vento nulo.

Min: 8.0º
Max: 20.8º

Ate logo


----------



## DRC (10 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

Boa tarde!

Máxima: 19.6ºC
Actual: 15.1ºC
Estado do Tempo: Cé muito nublado

(PS: Parece que o meu problema com o sensor já está resolvido.
 Pelo menos a temperatura na Póvoa já está mais próxima á de Moscavide)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos:
> 
> En Huelva tenemos 18ºgraus, y céu con nuves,
> vento nulo.
> ...



Tenho consultado o seu blog e também já vi fotografias da instalação da estação meteorológica, materiais, o abrigo (garita) e acho muito interessantes.
Reconheço tudo isso e, junto dos outros foristas, agradeço-lhe a sua participação por cá. 

---

Começa a homogeneidade nas temperaturas; o resultado mais chato da formação de nebulosidade que nos estraga as mínimas.
Comecemos agora as tradicionais rezas meteorológicas para termos alguma precipitação amanhã.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

Sigo neste momento com o céu muito nublado e a temperatura estabilizada 16,1ºC, 61%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

Brunomc disse:


> já agora alguém me explica aqui uma cena no radar do IM..
> 
> queria saber o que são aqueles pontos verdes que aparecem no radar junto á serra da estrela?? hoje tive a reparar e mantiveram-se lá durante todo o dia..



Provavelmente são moinhos eólicos (em grande número)!
São uma dor de cabeça para o radar o IM.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2008 às 19:39)

Boas Noites!

Saí de casa, de manhã, com Céu totalmente limpo... Com o avançar do dia, avançou também a neblusidade, que cobriu totalmente o Céu por volta das 16h!

A Temperatura Máxima, como o Daniel já referiu, foi de *19,5º**C*


Neste momento tenho 13,2ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,8ºC/h


O Céu está Encoberto por um manto homogéneo de Cirroestratus...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2008 às 19:57)

Boas hoje o dia decorreu com o aumento de neblusidade mais pelo princípio da tarde por nuvens altas e que se mantêm.

A temperatura máxima chegou aos 18.2ºc e neste momento actual 11.5ºc e com o vento fraquinho a pressão está nos 1025hpa 69%hr.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Nov 2008 às 20:14)

> Provavelmente são moinhos eólicos (em grande número)!
> São uma dor de cabeça para o radar o IM.



Moinhos eólicos...


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

Boas

Céu muito nublado aqui, ameaça chover a qualquer momento. Sigo com 14,5º estáveis, humidade de 83% e pressão de 1025 mb. O vento não sopra


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,1 ºC*
H. Rel.: *66 %*
Pressão: *1025,3 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (O)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Nov 2008 às 21:06)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..........................................11.1º
T máx.........................................17.5º

H min..........................................52%
H máx.........................................83%

Pressão actual.............................1023 hPa


----------



## Brunomc (10 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco

tou com 12.5ºC

aqui ficam algumas temperaturas registadas no dia de hoje :

8h - 9.5ºC

12h - 19.0ºC

12h - 20.0ºC

16h - 19.5ºC

20h30 - 14.0ºC

21h - 12.5ºC

a pouco em meia hora desceu 1.5ºC...lol    este sensor do opel


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

Olá pessoal
Extremos de hoje: 
T minima - 10º.1 (pois é, não desce dos 10ºC)
T. Máxima - 18º.1
Sigo com 14º.6, e céu muito nublado....


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

Neste momento tenho 13,5ºC, após uma descida aos 12,8ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Deixo também, os *Extremos de Ontem:*






O nosso amigo Vitamos, andou hoje por Viseu, pelo que não me transmitirá os seus Extremos, pelo menos por agora...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (10 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

En Huelva a temperatura baixa
lento por as nuves, agora 13.7º,
y nuves altas.

Boas noites.

Ate amanha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *68 %*
Pressão: *1024,6 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,8 ºC*
Tx: *18,9 ºC*
Prec.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## DRC (10 Nov 2008 às 22:06)

PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA - VILA FRANCA XIRA

Condições Actuais:

22h00 de 10 de Novembro de 2008

Temperatura: 14.7ºC
Vento: Fraco ou nulo
Precipitação: 0.0 mm
Pressão: 1025.0 mb (tendência a manter)
Humidade: 70%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

A temperatura máxima de Hoje por aqui foi de 20.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 12.2ºC.


T.Minima de Hoje: 5.0ºC


----------



## fsl (10 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

Hoje em OEIRAS:
 Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-11-08  23:01)
Temperatura:	13.4°C 
Humidade:	82%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	10.4°C 
Vento:	0.0 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1024.1 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	4.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 40.4mm
Wind chill:	 13.4°C 
Indíce THW:	 13.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 13.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 10.2°C às   7:01	 19.7°C às 13:28
Humidade:	 55%  às  13:02	 88%  às   3:32
Ponto de Orvalho:	 7.8°C às   6:55	 12.2°C às  12:03
Pressão:	 1024.1mb  às  22:45	 1028.1mb  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 16.1 km/hr  às   0:06
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 9.4°C às   6:55	
Maior Indíce Calor		 19.4°C às  13:21


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2008 às 23:16)

Por aqui vamos com céu nublado por nuvens altas de pouca espessura,a temperatura vai nos 10.3ºc e vento nulo.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0/18.2ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Por aqui tenho 9,3ºC, 74% e 1025 hPa e céu muito nublado. Espera-se mais uma noite de mínima alta.

Os extremos de hoje foram 7,0ºC / 14,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

Por aqui céu encoberto por núvens altas.

A temperatura está estagnada nos 13,6ºC.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 9,4ºC
Tmáx: 19,8ºC


----------



## squidward (11 Nov 2008 às 00:34)

*(10-11-2008)

t.max:  21.1ºC
t.min:  8.1ºC*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Nov 2008 às 00:36)

10 de Novembro

Temp min 9.4 ºC
Temp max 18.5 ºC

Actualmente estão 12.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2008 às 01:40)

Extremos do dia 10:

Max: *16.8ºC*
Min: *7.6ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Nov 2008 às 02:02)

Por aqui, à espera da chuva,em alerta amarelo,uns pequenos laivos de fraca chuva que até já parou.
Continua o vento sul ,de um modo geral fraco mas persistente .A temperatura ,esta noite não irá descer quase nada.
 Ainda 14.8º e céu encoberto de nuvens baixas.
Quanto à chuva, pois que já não digo nada:
-o satélite parece querer contrariar a previsão:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *Dave* (11 Nov 2008 às 07:09)

Bom dia.

Não tive oportunidade de postar ontem os extremos de temperatura, por isso deixo-os aqui:

Tmáx: 17,6ºC
Tmín: 5,9ºC


-------------------------

Por agora o céu está completamente nublado.

T: *8,5ºC*
HR: *90%*
P: *1021,2mb/hP*a

Base das nuvens: aprox.* 225m*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2008 às 07:16)

Ora Bons Dias!

Ainda cheguei a receber informação do Vitamos... Em Coimbra, a Temperatura Mínima de Ontem, foi *10,4ºC*, e a Temperatura Máxima foi *18,9ºC*


Por cá, noite calma, com algum Nevoeiro, mais cerrado a partir das 6h

A Temperatura Mínima foi alta, com *11,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC, após uma descida brusca dos 13,2ºC

Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,1ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 07:47)

Bom dia. 
Estou neste momento com *10,8 ºC* e *84 %*.
Vamos ver até onde a mínima vai.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2008 às 08:54)

Bom dia

8,5ºC e chuva moderada.

Mínima de 8,4ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

Bons dias.
Por aqui,  choveu bem sim senhor : 13,9 mm no total.Já não chove.
E pronto: agora só voltarei a ver este meteoro lá para as calendas.
Vem aí toneladas de tempo seco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 09:42)

Bom Dia

Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 9.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.0ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Boas 
A mínima por aqui foi de 11,5°C. Agora o nevoeiro já levantou  e registo 16,8°C, 81%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco! mas de tarde espero um aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias.
> Por aqui,  choveu bem sim senhor : 13,9 mm no total.Já não chove.
> E pronto: agora só voltarei a ver este meteoro lá para as calendas.
> Vem aí toneladas de tempo seco.



O cavaleiro Martinho portanto já cortou a sua capa e ajudou um pobre aí pelo noroeste. Pelo caminho vai pedindo também ao IM para trocar a bandeira amarela pela verde faltando apenas conquistar o distrito de Aveiro.

No Minho o Meteomelgaco.com também recolheu mais ou menos isso, 15.36 mm.


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 09:58)

Afinal o GFS sempre tinha razão na quantidade de precipitação.
Estive a ver os gráficos de observação e as estações do Minho andam todas a rondar os 15mm acumulados.

No entanto Penafiel, e só na última hora, recolheu 13,2mm.







Imagem de satélite actual:


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2008 às 10:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva, céu muito nublado e algumas nuvens mais escuras a norte.

*Tmin 12,5ºC*


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2008 às 10:04)

AnDré disse:


> Afinal o GFS sempre tinha razão na quantidade de precipitação.
> Estive a ver os gráficos de observação e as estações do Minho andam todas a rondar os 15mm acumulados.



Desta vez sim. Mas muitas vezes como temos visto nos últimos tempos estas pequenas frentes acabam por deixar mais chuva pelo noroeste do que os modelos prevêem, provavelmente daí o alerta amarelo da véspera entretanto retirado.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 10:33)

Volta o nevoeiro e baixa a temperatura 14,0°C e 95%HR vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2008 às 10:56)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o dia segue com o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2008 às 11:02)

8,9ºC e segue a chuva por aqui.


----------



## Acardoso (11 Nov 2008 às 11:19)

Bom dia...
por aqui chove,ja registo 10.3mm e continua a chover...
estou com:
-uma pressao de 1022.3hpa
-uma temperatura de 12.8º
-uma humidade de 89%
-o vento sopra fraco

ate logo


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (11 Nov 2008 às 11:32)

En Huelva nuves altas, vento nulo,
a minima foide 10.4º, agora 15.8º.


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2008 às 11:35)

Por aqui "pinga" apenas, mas deve intensificar-se ainda.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Nov 2008 às 11:38)

Aqui a temperatura já chegou aos escaldantes 19,3ºC. Nevoeiro por estas bandas é que nem vê-lo desde o inverno passado.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2008 às 11:46)

Bom dia
Por aqui chove desde as +/-9h  e ainda não parou. O período entre as 9h e as 10h choveu moderadamente, neste momento vai chovendo
Surpreendeu a quantidade de precipitação, valores só depois do almoço, a não ser que o Acardoso consiga por aqui os valores.
O vento sopra fraco.

Tmin. 11.4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2008 às 11:48)

Acardoso disse:


> Bom dia...
> por aqui chove,ja registo 10.3mm e continua a chover...
> estou com:
> -uma pressao de 1022.3hpa
> ...



UPS afinal já cá estava os valores.
10.3mm nada mau.

Por aqui o sol já não deve tardar muito.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

Boas

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

Boas tardes hoje o dia por aqui acordou muito nublado por nuvens altas e neblinas.
Neste momento abriu para dar lugar ao sol o vento vai soprando mas fraco de E a temperatura de noite baixou até aos 8.2ºc com a actual 15.0ºc pressão 1023hpa 70%hr.

Parece que já para alguns sítios mais para o norte por aqui ficamos há espera.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2008 às 12:53)

10,2ºC e volta novamente a chover.


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

Hoje acordei com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Apesar disso, o sol conseguiu espreitar durante umas horas..

Tal como alguns já descreveram acima, hoje já houve alguma acção. Mas não se fica por aqui, como podem ver nesta imagem:






Espero que ainda cá chegue alguma coisa 

Por agora sigo com:
18,8º
1022 mb (desceu bastante em comparação com ontem, 1030 mb)
1,4 km/h N
74% HR


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 13:38)

Boas

Agora sigo com 15,1ºC, 97%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima até agora de 19,8km/h...o Nevoeiro ainda dura...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 13:52)

Por cá, nada de chuva. Estou com *18,7 ºC* e *63 %*.
O dia está agradável; o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de OSO.


----------



## Serrano (11 Nov 2008 às 14:01)

Alguma chuva pela Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2008 às 14:02)

O Nevoeiro desapareceu completamente por volta das 9:30...

Após um curto periodo, com o predomínio do Sol, o Céu Encobriu, quer por Cumulus, quer por Cirrus, e Cirroestratus...

A Temperatura subiu aos *17,8ºC*, mas já começou a descer, para os 16,5ºC actuais!

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão nos 1024 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,0ºC/h



No entanto, parece que a frente se tem estado a desfazer...


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

Mais Nevoeiro agora e mais fresco o tempo *14,6ºC* e humidade no máximo da estação *98%*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (11 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

En Huelva ceu nuboso y 16.5º,
vento nulo.
A minima foi de 10.4º

Ate logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 14:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Após um curto periodo, com o predomínio do Sol, o Céu Encobriu, quer por Cumulus, quer por Cirrus, e Cirroestratus...
> 
> (...)
> 
> No entanto, parece que a frente se tem estado a desfazer...



Não te preocupes que algo há-de chegar até cá. 
Estou já a esfregar as mãos para o que virá, nem que sejam 0,2 mm já serão bem-vindos !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2008 às 14:17)

Boas por aqui já vamos novamente com céu muito nublado com nuvens mais ameaçadoras de .
Quanto ao resto vamos com a temperatura nos 16.1ºc a pressão já baixou para os 1021hpa com 62%hr.

Até logo


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 14:20)

Uma foto fresquinha 








*14,4ºC, 98%HR. 1021hpa, 14,8km/h *


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2008 às 14:23)

Gilmet disse:


> O Nevoeiro desapareceu completamente por volta das 9:30...
> 
> Após um curto periodo, com o predomínio do Sol, o Céu Encobriu, quer por Cumulus, quer por Cirrus, e Cirroestratus...
> 
> ...



pois é Gilmet   tal como previa ontem chuva só no minho, e o alerta era mesmo desnecessario, visto que a precipitação horaria nao ultrapassou os 15mm/h e a acumulada mal chegou aos 25mm ( isto nas imediações do geres e do marão onde o efeito orografico é bastante sentido ).
concluindo os amarelos foram um gasto de esperança e a festa vai tardar..


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

stormy disse:


> pois é Gilmet   tal como previa ontem chuva só no minho, e o alerta era mesmo desnecessario, visto que a precipitação horaria nao ultrapassou os 15mm/h e a acumulada mal chegou aos 25mm ( isto nas imediações do geres e do marão onde o efeito orografico é bastante sentido ).
> concluindo os amarelos foram um gasto de esperança e a festa vai tardar..



No minho e não só, por aqui rendeu 15.5 mm.


----------



## psm (11 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

Boa tarde pelo Estoril, céu com periodos muito nublado, vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

jpmartins disse:


> No minho e não só, por aqui rendeu 15.5 mm.



sim já foi alguma coisa mas pouco, no geral andou pelos 15mm vinte e poucos só mesmo em penafiel,viana e localidades proximas a vertentes viradas a W das serras mais altas como o marao, geres, caramulo e estrela.
acho que o que disse ontem ( que a precipitaçao nao passaria dos 15mm) não está tao longe da realidade.
aqui em lisboa ceu nublado e provavelmente 1ou 2té as 24h
boas a todos


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

Neste momento o sol já espreita, o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 14:50)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *18,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *59 %*
P. Atm.: *1021,4 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *11 ºC*
Vento: *21 km/h* (NO)
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2008 às 14:58)

4.6mm em Leiria. Vamos lá a ver quanto sobra para aqui


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2008 às 14:59)

Boas pessoal

Por cá dia de céu nublado mas nada de chuva
A temperatura está nos *16.9ºC* depois de já ter estádo nos 17.9ºC que deve ser já a máxima do dia
A minima foi de 8.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 15:09)

stormy disse:


> pois é Gilmet   tal como previa ontem chuva só no minho, e o alerta era mesmo desnecessario, visto que a precipitação horaria nao ultrapassou os 15mm/h e a acumulada mal chegou aos 25mm ( isto nas imediações do geres e do marão onde o efeito orografico é bastante sentido ).
> concluindo os amarelos foram um gasto de esperança e a festa vai tardar..



Só uma correcção *stormy*.

Os alertas eram referentes à acumulação de precipitação horária entre os 10 e os 20mm.





Arouca e Penafiel ultrapassaram esse patamar dos 10mm horários.
Quanto à precipitação acumulada, não foi assim tão má. Cabril ultrapassou os 35mm acumulados.


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2008 às 15:13)

Dará para tirar o pó aos penicos ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 15:16)

Já tive a máxima do dia; de *19,2 ºC*.
Agora a temperatura desce a bom ritmo e vê-se alguma negridão a Norte.
Aproxima-se a frente e talvez alguma chuva; o vento está a aumentar.


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2008 às 15:24)

Aqui o céu está muito nublado, e bastante negro a norte de mim. Espero que chova alguma coisa, para ver se o pluviómetro não avaria (de tão seco que está e de não ser usado )

18,3º
1021 mb (tem vindo a descer)
Vento fraco e variável
74% HR


----------



## Teles (11 Nov 2008 às 15:26)

Boas, por aqui chove alguns aguaceiros neste momento e a temperatura actual é de 12.4 graus com vento fraco a moderado


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2008 às 15:38)

Afinal já choveu por cá.
Mas foi tanto que eu tou de frente a uma janela e nem dei por nada.
Só vi quando fui a rua e o chão tava molhado

Sigo com 16.3ºC

Volta a chover
Pode ser que agora aguente mais tempo


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 15:44)

Vince disse:


> Dará para tirar o pó aos penicos ?



Bem, pelo menos já chove na praia grande em Sintra. E a estação de Santa Cruz em Torres Vedras vai com 2,5mm acumulados.

Pode ser que dê para 1mm


----------



## vitamos (11 Nov 2008 às 15:46)

Por aqui nas últimas horas duas situações distintas:

12h-13h - Chuva moderada, vento fraco.

13h em diante - Chuva miudinha, sendo cada vez mais fraca e agora mesmo nula. O vento aumentou de intensidade e a sensação de frio também!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 15:55)

Vince disse:


> Dará para tirar o pó aos penicos ?



Devem estar para breve os aguaceiros aqui. Escurece cada vez mais.
Da minha janela já vejo nuvens negras na zona de Alverca e lá já deve estar a chover.


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

Ta quase a chover aqui. Levantou-se algum vento.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (11 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

En Huelva maxima por agora de 18.7º,
nuves altas.
Vento nulo todo o dia o muy fraco


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

A Capital na vanguarda da precipitação. Ou então não...
Parece-me que está a crescer ali uma bolha.






As nuvens passam, o vento já está de NO, mas nem pinga.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2008 às 16:30)

Olá malta...
Isto por aqui promete qualquer coisinha, embora me pareça que não vai ser nada por aí além.
Está muito nublado, a ameaçar chuva, e o vento começa a querer soprar, mas fraco ainda...
Extremos de hoje:
T. Minima: 12.9ºC (pfff, que miséria)
T. Máxima: 19.6ºC

De momento, segue-se com 17.8ºC, 1020 hpa, e a descer...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 16:34)

Por cá, a temperatura continua a descer e o vento já tocou nos *24 km/h*.
Está a escurecer e a escurecer. Será que é desta ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *15,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *72 %*
P. Atm.: *1021,9 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *11 ºC*
Vento: *18 km/h* (NO)
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

A temperatura caiu cerca de 2 ºC em apenas 20 minutos.
Se às 16:30h tinha cerca de *16,3 ºC*, agora tenho *14,3 ºC* e o vento intensifica-se.

EDIT (16:56h): Já pinga e a temperatura cai para os *13,9 ºC*, enquanto a humidade vai aos *76 %*.


----------



## gp16 (11 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

*Ajuda*

preciso de ajuda vossa....

será que alguem podia-me indicar um site que me mostrasse se no fim de semana 20 e 21 de dezembro deste ano irá nevar na serra da estrela ou não?

muito agradecido a quem puder oferecer essa ajuda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Ajuda*



gp16 disse:


> preciso de ajuda vossa....
> 
> será que alguem podia-me indicar um site que me mostrasse se no fim de semana 20 e 21 de dezembro deste ano irá nevar na serra da estrela ou não?
> 
> muito agradecido a quem puder oferecer essa ajuda



Penso que isso só mesmo com as previsões da _Maya_. 
Falando agora a sério, não conheço nenhum modelo razoavelmente fiável nem num horizonte de 384h, quanto mais com uma antecedência de mês e meio.
Não há nada em que nos possamos basear para te apresentarmos uma previsão dessas, o melhor é esperares pelo menos até dia 17 de Dezembro para que haja previsões suficientemente consistentes.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2008 às 17:07)

*Re: Ajuda*



gp16 disse:


> preciso de ajuda vossa....
> 
> será que alguem podia-me indicar um site que me mostrasse se no fim de semana 20 e 21 de dezembro deste ano irá nevar na serra da estrela ou não?
> 
> muito agradecido a quem puder oferecer essa ajuda



A esta distância é totalmente impossível prever o que quer que seja em relação a metereologia...


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

E pronto, acho que por aqui já passou.
Neste momento, vento moderado de norte e 13,1ºC.

A precipitação resumiu-se a meros pingos que caíram há instantes.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2008 às 17:28)

Há pouco, caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas rápido, e nada mais que isso, pelo que a estação nada registou...


No entanto, a Temperatura "sofreu" uma grande queda!! Neste momento já levo *11,8ºC* (A 0,6ºC de igualar a Temperatura Mínima)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

Gilmet disse:


> Há pouco, caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas rápido, e nada mais que isso, pelo que a estação nada registou...
> 
> 
> No entanto, a Temperatura "sofreu" uma grande queda!! Neste momento já levo *11,8ºC* (A 0,6ºC de igualar a Temperatura Mínima)



Eu estou com *12,7 ºC* e a 1,9 ºC da mínima, pois aqui foi mais baixa. 

Os pingos pararam e nem 0,2 mm registei, mas não deve tardar até que caiam mais uns pingos e a concha do pluviómetro caia para registar 0,2 mm.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 17:51)

Extremos hoje:

*Mín.:11,5ºC* poderá ser batida antes das 00h
*máx:17,9ºC* (16:09)

Humidade:

Máx:*98%* (14:50)
Mín:*71%* (16:27)

Rajada máxima: *20,5km/h* (17:48) deverá ser batida até as 00h

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Actual:
*14,9ºC
83%HR
1020hpa
16,8km/h*


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2008 às 17:55)

Vim agora da rua, fui dar uma volta, e fiquei espantado com o tempo que apanhei: céu muito nublado, depois a certa altura levantou-se BASTANTE vento (neste momento sopra moderado com rajadas) e choveu (apanhei-a toda em cima ).

Mas quando cheguei a casa o meu pluviómetro nao tinha registado nada... Apesar das pingas serem bem grossas só deu para molhar a estrada, nem poças fez nem nada, daí a minha estação acusar 0,0 mm/h...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 18:02)

Por aqui desde as 16:00h da tarde que chove, e neste momento continua a cair, e estão 14.4ºC.

T.Máxima de Hoje: 20.3ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 9.6ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 18:02)

Ultima rajada de 25,6km/h a falta de melhor temos de fazer a festa com o pouco que temos  estou a espera dos meus pingos


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2008 às 18:03)

Por aqui o céu vai limpando e a temperatura está a descer bem. 7,6ºC neste momento o que corresponde à mínima do dia.

A máxima ficou em 11,7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2008 às 18:07)

miguel disse:


> Ultima rajada de 25,6km/h a falta de melhor temos de fazer a festa com o pouco que temos  estou a espera dos meus pingos



É exactamente isso 

Pessoal aproveitem porque depois disto em princípio vamos ter que ser pacientes para voltar a ter festa...


----------



## *Dave* (11 Nov 2008 às 18:08)

Aqui já choveu um bom bocado . Agora está tudo calmo, as nuvens vão-se dissipando do lado Oeste, mas espero que chova mais qualquer coisita...

Agora sigo com:
T:* 12,4ºC*
HR:* 86%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Brunomc (11 Nov 2008 às 18:11)

por aqui :

céu muito nublado e vento moderado

chuva fraca 

14.0ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 18:14)

Vai ficando mais fresco agora registo:13,6ºC a cair a bom ritmo, 92%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco  moderado ultima rajada de agora mesmo de *31,0km/h*


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,2mm!
Afinal, ainda molhou o pluviometro!

Sigo com vento moderado de norte, 11,7ºC e o céu a limpar.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2008 às 18:34)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 18,0 (14h23)
Mínima = 10,7 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 14,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 18:36)

AnDré disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,2mm!
> Afinal, ainda molhou o pluviometro!



Afinal ainda fizemos a festa ! 
Tenho também *0,2 mm* acabados de registar.

EDIT: 2 minutos depois caem mais 0,4 mm, o que perfaz um total de *0,6 mm* em apenas 2 a 3 minutos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 18:38)

E pronto penso que a chuva já se foi, neste momento está muitas nuvens mas não chove, a partir de agora vamos entar na pasmaceira total.

T.Actual: 14.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (11 Nov 2008 às 18:43)

Por aqui estou na pasmaceira meteorológica 

O céu está quase limpo a lua está cheia a a oeste vê-se em perfeitas condições Vénus.

Agora sigo com:
T: *12,2ºC*
HR: *86%*
P: *1020,1mb/hPa*
DP: *9,9ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *345m*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2008 às 18:46)

Boas, por aqui afinal tambem fui comtêmplado pela..
Com esta passagem em forma de aguaceiros ainda rendeu 1.0mm pelo final da tarde.
Neste momento o céu já está a começar a limpar, faz com que a temperatura vai descêndo a bom rtimo com actual 11.0ºc.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 18:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Afinal ainda fizemos a festa !
> Tenho também *0,2 mm* acabados de registar.
> 
> EDIT: 2 minutos depois caem mais 0,4 mm, o que perfaz um total de *0,6 mm* em apenas 2 a 3 minutos.



Já tens o que te tinha dito ontem como não tiveste 0,2 de humidade não chegas aos 0,8mm  

Aqui tenho agora 12,1ºC, 80%HR, 1022hpa, 19,8km/h e o máximo até agora foi de 31,0km/h de NW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

Olha esta a chover novamente


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

Boa tarde

Aqui a chuva foi mais generosa. Choveu toda a manhã e ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros ao inicio da tarde

Neste momento registo 7.2ºC, que é a mimima do dia. A maxima foi de 11.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

miguel disse:


> Já tens o que te tinha dito ontem como não tiveste 0,2 de humidade não chegas aos 0,8mm



É verdade. 
Queres ver que daqui a nada és o professor Bambo aqui do fórum ? 

---

Vou já com *11,6 ºC* e *80 %*.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

Vai borrifando por aqui agora também...11,7ºC , 84%HR, 17,6km/h NE


----------



## DRC (11 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

Á 35 minutos caiu um aguaceiro moderado (chegou mesmo a ser forte) e rendeu 0.5 mm.
Temperatura em queda. Agora com 13.3ºC.

Tivemos um São Martinho molhado, mas como manda a tradição esta noite vou comer as tão boas castanhas.
Continuação de um bom dia de S. Martinho a todos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

E continua agora moderadamente


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

*11,4ºC* Nova rajada de *36,0km/h* ENE será que chego aos 40km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

Boas por aqui o vento começou a intensificar-se de W com a temperatura já nos 9.5ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

Por cá, o vento acalmou e a precipitação também.
Fiquei com os *0,6 mm* que já havia acumulado e a temperatura encontra-se estagnada.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (11 Nov 2008 às 19:57)

Céu limpo agora en Huelva e 13.7º,
hoje 10.4º/18.8º con céu nuboso.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Nov 2008 às 20:09)

Por aqui a temperatura vais descendo, seguindo agora com *10,8ºC*, HR de *79%* e pressão nos *1020,2mb/hPa*.

O céu está limpo e o vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2008 às 20:17)

Depois de uma descida aos *11,0ºC*, que é a Temperatura Mínima do dia até ao momento, eis que subiu aos 11,4ºC, onde permanece estagnada...

Humidade nos 66%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a *33,1 km/h* de NNE (22º), tendo vindo a intensificar-se nas últimas horas, com um Máximo de 36,6 km/h, até ao momento
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,1ºC/h


O Céu está quase limpo, com excepção de alguns Cumulus, essencialmente a Norte


----------



## *Dave* (11 Nov 2008 às 20:41)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo, mas nada que se pareça com os outros dias...

T: *9,9ºC*
HR: *79%*
P: *1020,2mb/hPa*


EDIT - nesta ultima actualização da pressão, vi que esta desceu cerca de 1,5mb/hpa, ou seja, passou de 1020,2mb/hPa para *1018,6mb/hPa*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

Estou agora com *10,8 ºC* e *70 %*.
A pressão estabiliza nos *1024,3 hPa*.
O céu começa a limpar.


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

Neste momento:

13,3º
1024 mb
0,0 km/h
67% HR


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................10.1º
T máx.......................................15.0º

H min.......................................55%
H máx......................................94%

Pressão actual...........................1023 hPa


----------



## Brunomc (11 Nov 2008 às 21:06)

* céu limpo e avisto algumas nuvens a SE..o vento está fraco e tenho 9.5¤C


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

Melgaço,

15.55 mm de precipitação.

Neste momento a temperatura cai a pique indo já nos 7.8ºC, a mínima do dia.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 21:14)

Como já esperava não registei 1mm nem andei lá perto a chuva mal molhou a estrada  o vento máximo foi de 36,0km/h neste momento está mais calmo mas deverá continuar moderado até amanha ao final do dia...a temperatura é de 11,8ºC, 72%HR, 1023hpa , 10,7km/h N


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

Por aqui agora o céu já está limpo e estão 10.7ºC.
Aqui fica a imagem de radar do aguaceiro que caiu por cá e que eu já não estava mesmo nada á espera


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (11 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

En Huelva 13º y céu cada vez mais limpo,
vento nulo, y muita humedade 90%.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

Por aqui o vento começou a soprar moderado e sigo com:
T: *8,7ºC* (estável)
HR: *80%*
P: *1019,9mb/hPa*
DP: *5,5ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *486m*


----------



## *Dave* (11 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *17,3ºC*
Tmín: *7,7ºC*

HRmáx: 90%
HRmín: 56%

Precipitação: 0,8mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

O céu está já praticamente limpo e o vento acalmou.
A pressão está com uma ligeira tendência de subida.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,0 ºC*
H. Rel.: *72 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,8 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *5 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,6 mm*


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2008 às 22:38)

Por aqui registo neste momento a mínima do dia com 3,6ºC, e em outras zonas da cidade já está a gear. A máxima foi de 10,6ºC. O dia rendeu 8,4 mm.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 3,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

Por cá 11.4ºC tem estado a subir, vamos lá ver até onde sobe...e depois desce


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC, após já ter isdo aos *10,4ºC*
Vento a 24,1 km/h de NNE (22º)

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_







Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de apenas *12,6ºC*
Por lá, ás 19:12, estavam 11,8ºC de Temperatura, e a Mínima era batida a cada descida...


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu limpo e *8.9ºC*, ainda deve bater a minima antes da meia noite uma vez que esta é de 8.3ºC

A máxima essa foi de 17.9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (11 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

por aqui :

* céu limpo e vento nulo

* 8.0ºC


----------



## amarusp (11 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

Boa noite, 
o céu está limpo e a temperatura está nos 5,7º
Hoje cairam 5,84 mm de H2O


----------



## amarusp (11 Nov 2008 às 23:02)

Outubro
Minima:0ºc
Máxima: 22,8 c
Precipitação:91,9 mm


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

Aqui tenho neste momento 11,4ºC, 68%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima na ultima hora 27,4km/h ONO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A pressão está com uma ligeira tendência de subida.



Estava com uma ligeira tendência de subida, mas agora nem tanto.
Estabilizou nos *1024,7 hPa*. O vento reanimou e a temperatura encontra-se de momento estagnada.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Ora aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 17,8ºC
Tmin: 12,8ºC

PS: Isto não aquece nem arrefece!!


----------



## squidward (11 Nov 2008 às 23:17)

*(11-11-2008) "Dia de São Martinho"

Dia com alguma chuva, principalmente por volta das 18h, quando estava em Lisboa.

t.max:  20.7ºC
t.min:  9.8ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,9 ºC*
Tx: *19,2 ºC*
Prec.: *0,6 mm*


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

Agora sim os extremos de hoje:

*Mín.:11,2ºC* (19:02)
*máx:17,9ºC* (16:09)

Humidade:

Máx:*98%* (14:50)
Mín:*71%* (16:27)

Rajada máxima: *36,0km/h ENE* (18:54) 

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Actual:
*11,4ºC
69%HR
1023hpa
12,2km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Boas por hoje fico por aqui com céu limpo e vento fraco de W/NW.
A temperatura vai nos 8.1ºc e com a minima a ser alcançada esta noite.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6/16.6ºc precipitação 1.0mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 11,1ºC
Tmáx: 19,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


Por agora 11,4ºC, céu limpo, e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

Céu limpo e 2,6ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 

2,2ºC / 11,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

De Coimbra o *Vitamos* relata uma temperatura mínima, referente ao dia 11, de 9,8ºC.

-------------

Infelizmente, e por falta de tempo, durante os próximos dias não poderei fazer as tabelas de ranking.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2008 às 01:02)

Boa noite

Pude constatar à pouco, no caminho para casa, que está a gear
Neste momento estão uns refrescantes 2.6ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (12 Nov 2008 às 07:15)

Bom dia:

En Huelva, poucas nuves, agora mismo
tinemos 8.1º, y vento fraco do NW.

Ate logo


----------



## Teles (12 Nov 2008 às 07:16)

Bom dia por aqui céu praticamente o vento nulo e temperatura actual 5.7


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 07:27)

Ora Bons Dias!

Noite calma por cá... e a Temperatura pouco desceu...

A Temperaratura Mínima é a Temperatura Actual, com *9,7ºC*

Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º)
Wind Chill nos 8,3ºC
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,5ºC/h


----------



## Brunomc (12 Nov 2008 às 07:59)

Bom Dia :-)

céu limpo e vento nulo..estão 6.5¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 08:33)

Bom dia. 
A mínima foi de *9,6 ºC* devido ao vento constante durante a noite, que não deixou que a temperatura descesse muito.
Agora o céu está limpo e o vento, embora fraco a moderado, continua a soprar constantemente.


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2008 às 08:50)

Bom dia

Manhã com uma mínima de -0,6ºC e formação de geada. Depois o céu ficou nublado, tendo isso provocado o desaparecimento da geada e a rápida subida da temperatura.

Por agora: céu nublado e 6,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2008 às 09:24)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 5.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 11.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2008 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Hoje manhã de céu limpo! Coimbra devido ás suas variações de relevo proporciona sempre momentos curiosos. De casa ao emprego e por diversas vezes: céu limpo, nevoeiro, céu limpo, nevoeiro... e mesmo agora com o sol a brilhar é possível ver espessos bancos de nevoeiro, nomeadamente no sopé da Serra da Lousã 

Pressão em 1026hPa

*Tmin 6,8ºC*


----------



## Lightning (12 Nov 2008 às 09:58)

Bom dia

Acordei com céu limpo e 12,2º. Está algum vento, até agora a rajada máxima foi de 16,9 km/h. Até ao final do dia este valor pode e deve de ser ultrapassado.

Sigo com 15,3º, 1027 mb, 53% HR e 2,1 km/h de NE


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte, soprando por vezes forte.
A mínima hoje foi de 10,4ºC.

Por agora estão 14,0ºC.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (12 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

Olá amigos:

Mínima en Huelva de 8.0º,
agora 16.5º com céu limpo, y viento
fraco do norte


----------



## Brunomc (12 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

* céu limpo e vento moderado

* 14.5ºC

o vento tá gelado..


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

Por aqui, levo *15,4ºC* no momento...

A Temperatura Mínima foi mesmo de 9,7ºC

Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 33,8 km/h de N (360º), com um Máximo de *38,9 km/h*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,5ºC/h
Variação de Pressão de -1,0 hPa/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Boas tardes hoje por aqui acordamos de céu limpo sem neblinas e nevoeiros.
Neste momento estão aparecer algumas nuvens só para decorar o ceú com o vento fraco de W.a temperatura actual 15.0ºc pressão 1026hpa 46%hr.

A partir de hoje entramos numa fase de pasmaceira metereológica total por tempo indeterminado


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

Por aqui tive mínima de 11,0ºC...

O dia está com céu completamente limpo e sigo com 17,6ºC, 40%HR, 1026hpa, 19,8km/h...destaque para a rajada máxima de vento até ao momento que foi de *46,4km/h N* (12:22)


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2008 às 13:38)

Boas, aqui a mínima foi apenas até aos 1,2ºC (-1,6ºC na estação do IM). Neste momento tenho 8,3ºC, céu com muitas nuvens e algum chuvisco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas.
Temperatura minima até ao momento - 16,8ºC

Ontem
Muitas nuvens com aguaceiros

Tmin - 17,2ºC
Tmax - 25,6ºC
Precipitação - 1 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

O vento sopra moderado, com algumas rajadas.
Acabei de registar uma rajada de *42 km/h* (N).


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

8,9ºC, céu nublado e de vez em quando alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (12 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

En Huelva muito sol, 
céu muito limpo, com 18º,
y vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 14:17)

Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC, e o Vento continua a soprar Moderado, já com um novo record de *41,1 km/h*

Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 27,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,2ºC/h


O Céu está Muito Nublado por Fractus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2008 às 14:24)

Boas por aqui vai soprando um vento fresco de W/NW com alguma intendidade.
A temperatura está estável 15.0ºc devido ao vento e com aparecimento de mais nuvens baixas vindas de N/NE.

Até logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,1 ºC*
H. Rel.: *46 %*
P. Atm.: *1026,1 hPa*
Vento: *29 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

Boas 

Por aqui a temperatura está estável nos *14,7ºC* e a HR está nos *45%* .
O céu está pouco nublado de sul-oeste e nublado de norte-este.
O vento sopra moderado.
Pressão: *1023,7mb/hPa*


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2008 às 15:04)

Boa tarde

Hoje já houve alguns aguaceiros fracos, neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado e sigo com 9.0ºC

A maxima até agora foi de 9.3ºC e a minima foi de 0.9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

Boa tarde
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado que torna o ambiente um pouco

Tmin. 5.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 15:22)

A pressão está com uma ligeira tendência de subida.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *16,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *47 %*
P. Atm.: *1026,1 hPa*
Vento: *14 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Z13 (12 Nov 2008 às 15:42)

Boa tarde

Tempo instável, neste momento com *+8,5ºC*

Os extremos da temperatura já terão sido alcançados com:

*-1,0ºC* de madrugada

*+10,4ºC* durante a tarde


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2008 às 15:49)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, se bem que pela hora de almoço o céu ainda chegou a  apresentar bastantes nuvens.

A partir de agora, a monotonia...


----------



## Perfect Storm (12 Nov 2008 às 15:58)

Boa tarde a todos!
Depois de uma pausa prolongada, aqui volto ao seguimento.
Estado de tempo:
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado,
Temp: 16ºC
Hr: 62%
Pressão: 1026 hpa (estável).
De resto tudo muito CALMO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 16:13)

Algumas máximas observadas até à presente hora, na Grande Lisboa:


Almada (60 m): 18,6 ºC

Moita (25 m): 18,1 ºC

Moscavide (22 m): 17,3 ºC

Mira Sintra (180 m): 16,2 ºC

Portela (70 m): 16,1 ºC

Barcarena (145 m): 15,9 ºC

Queluz (120 m): 15,6 ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (12 Nov 2008 às 16:36)

Boas tardes 

Ate agora sigo com uma minima de 9.2 ºC e uma maxima de 15.5 ºC
Tambem houve Muito vento durante a noite por aqui..


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2008 às 16:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Hoje já houve alguns aguaceiros fracos, neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado e sigo com 9.0ºC
> 
> A maxima até agora foi de 9.3ºC e a minima foi de 0.9ºC




O dia acabou por ser bem fresco. Por aqui a máxima também não chegou a 10ºC.

Por agora: céu com algumas nuvens e 7,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *57 %*
P. Atm.: *1026,6 hPa*
Vento: *14 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


O céu tende a limpar e o vento tem vindo a acalmar, mas sopra continuamente.


----------



## Paulo Santos (12 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

Aqui em V. N. Cerveira céu pouco nublado após um dia com chuva intermitente.

Máxima: 13,2ºC
Mínima: 6,1ºC

Actualmente 11,5ºC e HR de 70 %.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2008 às 17:17)

Dan disse:


> O dia acabou por ser bem fresco. Por aqui a máxima também não chegou a 10ºC.
> 
> Por agora: céu com algumas nuvens e 7,9ºC.



Hoje esteve bem fresco mesmo sigo com 8.0ºC

Esta noite parecem estar reunidas as condições para ter-mos uma minima de inferior a 0ºC. Pelo menos IM prevê -3ºC de minima para amanha em Bragança


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 17:53)

Por aqui já refrescou bastante e com a baixa HR, maior é a sensação de frio .

Sigo com:
T:* 11,5ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1022,8mb/hPa*

O céu tem algumas nuvens e o vento sopra de fraco a moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

Pelos vistos, esta noite não devo ir muito além dos 5ºC.


Esta é a previsão do meteoblue (linha vermelha = temperatura):


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 18:07)

Arrefece a grande velocidade com a dissipação da nebulosidade.
No entanto, o vento está com dificuldades em abrandar e ronda agora os *14 km/h*.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,1 ºC*
H. Rel.: *67 %*
P. Atm.: *1027,1 hPa*
Vento: *14 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *7 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## squidward (12 Nov 2008 às 18:16)

*(12-11-2008)

t.max:  17.6ºC
t.min:  9.0ºC*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (12 Nov 2008 às 18:35)

En Huelva céu limpo y 15.5º,
vento fraco de norte.

En meu blog, ponho uma noticia, 
sobre o água embalsada en Huelva, tambem
graficas de chuva de os ultimos anos en Huelva,
tinemos água para dois anos:

www.meteohuelva.blogspot.com

Ate logo amigos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

Boas..por aqui vamos com céu limpo e com o vento fraco W/NW.

Quanto a temperatura vai em queda com 11.1ºc .


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

Por cá mínima de 10.7ºC e máxima de 15.6ºC, neste momento estou com 12.8ºC.

O vento foi uma constante durate a tarde, tal como algumas nuvens


----------



## amarusp (12 Nov 2008 às 18:53)

Boa noite, 
Continuo com o céu carregado de nuvens baixas.
A temperatura está nos 7,3ºC, a máxima não possuo dos 10,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

Boa tarde pessoal

Por aqui, um dia de vento moderado a forte de nordeste.
De manhã chegou mesmo a ser muito forte.

A máxima de hoje foi 16,4ºC.

Por agora vnto moderado de NE e 12,8ºC.

------------------

Do Canidelo, Gaia, o *JPS Gaia* relata uma mínima de 5,1ºC
Durante a tarde choveu e esteve frio.
Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e 10,7ºC.

O *JPS Gaia* tem estado com problemas no computador, daí a sua ausência no fórum. Ele espera resolver o problema apenas para a próxima semana.


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje esteve bem fresco mesmo sigo com 8.0ºC
> 
> Esta noite parecem estar reunidas as condições para ter-mos uma minima de inferior a 0ºC. Pelo menos IM prevê -3ºC de minima para amanha em Bragança



Na estação meteorológica já chegou perto de -2ºC esta manhã. É possível que amanhã a mínima não ande muito longe de -3ºC.

Por aqui sigo com 6,8ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

Dan disse:


> Na estação meteorológica já chegou perto de -2ºC esta manhã. É possível que amanhã a mínima não ande muito longe de -3ºC.
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 6,8ºC.



Boas notícias começam a chegar da minha terra...
Com a posição do AA nos próximos dias Bragança terá noites bem frias


Mesmo em Leiria a noite de hoje promete ser fresca.


----------



## Paulo Santos (12 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

Aqui em VN Cerveira céu limpo e a temperatura continua a descer...
Actualmente 10,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima que não passou dos 16,2ºC, eis que a Temperatura desce a Bom Ritmo!

Neste momento tenho *11,3ºC*


Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a acalmar, após um Máximo de 41,1 km/h... Neste momento está nos 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,7ºC/h
Variação de Pressão de +1,0 hPa/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 19:46)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *11,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *73 %*
P. Atm.: *1027,3 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *7 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


A noite promete ser fresca, mas nada por aí além, talvez na casa dos 8 ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 19:54)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar, mas o que importa é que está a descer .
T: *9,6ºC*
HR: *66%*
P: *1023,5mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (12 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

Ínicio de noite fria, com uma temperatura 
actual de 13.1ºC (mas já desceu aos 12.8ºC)
Céu Limpo (estrelado) e bom tempo sem fim á vista.

Esta tarde o vento soprou moderado, com algumas rajadas.

Edição (20h09) Temperatura desceu e está agora nos 12.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

Como estou seguro de que os extremos do dia não se vão alterar até às 0h, coloco-os já.


Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,6 ºC*
Tx: *17,3 ºC*
Prec.: *0,0 mm*

---

Entretanto o constante vento, embora fraco, está a fazer com que a temperatura desça apenas a um ritmo muito lento.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

Extremos hoje:

Temperatura:
*Mín.:11,0ºC*
*Máx.:17,9ºC*

Humidade:
Máx:*78%*
Mín:*39%*

Rajada máxima de vento: *46,4km/h N* (12:22)

Actual:
*13,1ºC
71%HR
1025hpa
24,8km/h*


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Nov 2008 às 21:07)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................6.4º  (06h42m)
T máx..................................14.0º  (13h09m)

H min...................................62%
H máx..................................85%

Pressão actual.......................1027 hPa


----------



## Lightning (12 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

Hoje teve bastante vento ao final do dia. Mas nada por aí além, já que a rajada máxima aqui foi de 20 km/h.

Mesmo com vento a temperatura ainda subiu bem, até aos 17,3º.

Neste momento 13,3º com 75% de HR, 1028 mb e 5,3 km/h de N.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 21:44)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *11,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *78 %*
P. Atm.: *1028,1 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (12 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

En Huelva tinemos 13.4º céu limpo,
e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

Por aquia temperatura já desceu bem e prevê-se uma noite bem fresca .

T: *8,2ºC* 
HR: *72%*
P: *1024,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

Por aqui com céu limpo e vento fraco,a temperatura vai nos 9,7ºc pressão 1027hpa 73%hr.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

Boa noite LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo.

T.Máxima de Hoje: 17.9ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 5.6ºC

Até amanhã amigos


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

A Temperatura depois de ter estado estagnada entre os 11,4ºC e os 10,9ºC, eis que começa a descer... pelo que neste momento tenho *10,8ºC*

Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,3ºC/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 16,8ºC
Tmax - 22ºC
Actual - 17,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

O céu está agora com algumas nuvens, o que fez a temperatura estagnar. 
Quando parecia que havia possibilidades de um grande arrefecimento, pois o vento já estava fraco, vêm agora algumas nuvens.
Assim sendo, a temperatura sobe de *11,2 ºC* para *11,4 ºC* e a humidade estabiliza nos *78 %*.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *14,8ºC*
Tmín: *5,7ºC*

HRmáx: 80%
HRmín: 44%


----------



## *Dave* (12 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

Por aqui já sigo com a temperatura nos *7,7ºC*  e a HR nos *77%*.

Vamos lá ver até onde vai descer .

Até amnhã


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

Actualmente :

*12,1ºC
81%HR
1026hpa
14,8km/h N
Dew point 9,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

Neste momento tenho 10,9ºC, completamente estagnados...

*Extremos de Hoje:*







Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *15,8ºC*
Por lá, há cerca de 30 minutos, estavam 12,7ºC de Temperatura... Curiosamente, a subir, e 1027 hPa de Pressão...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2008 às 22:55)

Por hoje fico por aqui,vamos com uma temperatura perguiçosa em descer 9.3
ºc e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.6/16.4ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2008 às 23:07)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 5,5ºC. O vento tem impedido uma mais rápida descida da temperatura.

Extremos de hoje: 

-0,6ºC / 9,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 23:08)

Dados das 23h:

Temp.: *11,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *79 %*
P. Atm.: *1028,0 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (12 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

23:15

13,2º
1028 mb
78%
2,5 km/h


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

Tenho neste momento 4,9ºC, como o Dan disse o vento está a dificultar a descida da temperatura. A máxima ficou nos 8,5ºC e a mínima em 1,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2008 às 23:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado de nordeste.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC
actual: 12.2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (12 Nov 2008 às 23:34)

Boa noite!

Hoje o dia foi de muito sol, pouco vento, enfim, muito monótono!!

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmáx: 16,9ºC
Tmin: 10,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2008 às 23:53)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 14,9 (15h12)
Mínima = 5,5 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Hoje registou-se uma acentuada descida da temperatura.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

Por cá temperatura totalmente encalhada entro os 12.0ºC e 12.2ºC.

O vento não deixa descer a temperatura, vamos lá ver como vai ser a noite


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá temperatura totalmente encalhada entro os 12.0ºC e 12.2ºC.
> 
> O vento não deixa descer a temperatura, vamos lá ver como vai ser a noite



O mesmo se passa por aqui.
Sigo com 12,5ºC.

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 10,7ºC
Tmáx: 16,4ºC

------------------------

*Extremos no Canidelo, Gaia (JPS Gaia):*
Tmin: 5,1ºC
Tmáx: 15,6ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

12,2ºC e não saio disto o vento não permite, se tiver 10ºc de mínima já é bom...


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2008 às 00:45)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo
Sigo com 4.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 02:32)

Ainda estou nos 12,0ºC.

No Nordeste transmontano, Miranda do Douro vai na frente com apenas 0,6ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Nov 2008 às 06:22)

Bons dias .
-E no 1º dia de inúmeros que se avizinham de céu limpo, fresquinho pois então:
7.4º e vento em calmaria total.Pressão bem alta e ainda a subir (1028.7 hPa)


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2008 às 07:26)

Bom Dia!

Noite calma, mas com vento constante, não deixando a Temperatura descer...

A Temperatura Mínima foi registada há pouco, com *9,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1028 hOa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Wind Chill nos 8,5ºC
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,2ºC/h

O Céu está totalmente Limpo!


Algumas Temperaturas ás 6h, Segundo o *IM*

*Miranda do Douro* - _-1,7ºC_
*Carrazêda de Ansiães* - _-1,1ºC_
*Mirandela* - _-0,7ºC_
*Brangança* - _-0,1ºC_
*Chaves* - _-0,1ºC_
*Macedo de Cavaleiros* - _-0,1ºC_


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2008 às 07:45)

Bom Dia

Céu limpo e nevoeiro..o vento é nulo..a temperatura está nos 5.5¤C :-)


Ate logo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 09:00)

Bom dia. 
O vento durante a noite não deixou que a temperatura descesse.
Assim, a mínima subiu aos dois algarismos esta noite e foi de *10,0 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2008 às 09:11)

Bom Dia 

Hoje a Minima por cá foi de 5.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.7ºC, vento fraco de NE e céu limpo


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, temp actual 8.2ºC.

Tmin. 4.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 09:18)

Dados das 9h:

Temp.: *13,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *62 %*
P. Atm.: *1028,2 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2008 às 09:53)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, alguma neblina e 1028hPa de pressão!

O vento fez estagnar a temperatura, que só começou a cair já ia alta a madrugada...

*Tmin 9,0ºC*


----------



## Z13 (13 Nov 2008 às 09:59)

Manhã fresquinha, mas com muito sol

Mínima de *-2,2ºC* na minha estação.

Temperatura actual *+2,0ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2008 às 10:19)

Mínimo Hoje:  6.2 ºC (07:12) 

Céu limpo, lindo dia de sol. Espero que mais logo seja também uma linda noite de frio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 10:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínimo Hoje:  6.2 ºC (07:12)
> 
> Céu limpo, lindo dia de sol. Espero que mais logo seja também uma linda noite de frio.



Pelos vistos o vento acalmou por aí durante a noite.
Por aqui, a brisa prolongou-se noite fora e estragou a mínima.

---

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *62 %*
P. Atm.: *1028,7 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *7 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2008 às 10:49)

Céu com apenas alguns cirrus e ainda só 4,7ºC.

Mínima de -0,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (13 Nov 2008 às 11:33)

O dia segue com céu limpo. O sol vai aquecendo, o vento sopra sonolento, as folhas caem vagarosamente...

TEMPO ANIMADO HEIN??!!


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima foi de 11,3ºC.
Vento fraco mas constante durante a noite.
Céu limpo.

----------------

*Canidelo, Gaia (JPS Gaia)*
Mínima de 6,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui a mínima foi de 11,3ºC.
> Vento fraco mas constante durante a noite.
> Céu limpo.



Hoje as mínimas pela Grande Lisboa andaram acima da fasquia dos 10 ºC.
Quem sabe, talvez antes da meia noite elas sejam novamente batidas e se reduzam a um algarismo.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Nov 2008 às 11:42)

En Huelva mínima de 8.3º, agora
céu limpo e 15.9º con vento fraco de NE.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Nov 2008 às 11:50)

Bom dia. 
Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado, com algum vento.
Tmin até ao momento - 17,6ºC temperatura á momentos 18,7ºC.

Em Braga é de estranhar a diferença de temperaturas entre as duas estações pois no INMG indicava.

Braga (Merelim) - 7,2ºC
Braga (Fujacal) - 14ºC 
Acho valores muito estranhos em poucos quilometros. Alguem me poderá explicar?


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 11:53)

vitamos disse:


> O dia segue com céu limpo. O sol vai aquecendo, o vento sopra sonolento, as folhas caem vagarosamente...
> 
> TEMPO ANIMADO HEIN??!!





O* JPS GAIA* acabou de mandar uma sms que dizia basicamente a mesma coisa.
Ele está agora com 12,0ºC.


E eu aqui, nada mais tenho a acrescentar! Se bem que vou "quentinho" com 15,6ºC.


E por todo o continente o cenário é o mesmo.
Resta apenas algum nevoeiro no vale do Côa e algumas zonas do Douro interior.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 12:03)

Dados das 12h:

Temp.: *16,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *50 %*
P. Atm.: *1027,9 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


O céu está limpo e o sol está bastante forte.


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2008 às 12:04)

Continua o céu limpo e a temperatura já chegou a 8,2ºC.

Deixo aqui quatro fotos, do mesmo local, tiradas em quatro momentos distintos durante os últimos dois anos.

Novembro




Dezembro




Maio




Agosto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 12:09)

Dan disse:


> Deixo aqui quatro fotos, do mesmo local, tiradas em quatro momentos distintos durante os últimos dois anos.



Bela ideia. Reflecte bastante o contraste paisagístico sazonal.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 12:26)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Em Braga é de estranhar a diferença de temperaturas entre as duas estações pois no INMG indicava.
> 
> Braga (Merelim) - 7,2ºC
> Braga (Fujacal) - 14ºC
> Acho valores muito estranhos em poucos quilometros. Alguem me poderá explicar?




A estação de Braga (Merelim) é uma EMA, ou seja, é uma estação que supostamente (porque não a conheço), está num descampado, exposta ao vento, longe de qualquer radiação reflectida.

Já a estação de Braga (Fujacal) é uma RUEMA, uma estação meteorológica urbana, que deverá estar instalada no meio de um pólo habitacional. O objectivo destas estações é efectuar observações meteorológicas num meio urbano. Assim sendo, é de esperar que no meio urbano, protegida do vento, e exposta à radiação reflectida dos edifícios, a temperatura observada seja mais elevada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

Boas tardes hoje por aqui acordamos com o céu totalmente azul e que se deve manter assim por muito tempo.

As temperaturas quanto há minima ficou-se pelos 6.5ºc com a actual 16.2ºc.
O vento vai fraco de W/NW pressão 1028hpa 43%hr.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

Boa tarde  LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2008 às 13:37)

Boa tarde

Hoje está um dia sol, mas está fresco, Neste momento a minha estação indica 9.0ºC. 

Tive uma minima de 0.3ºC (ainda não foi deste que tive uma mimima negativa)


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

Boas

Por aqui o vento também não permitiu ter uma mínima baixa e ficou pelos 10,1ºC...Agora tenho 18,6ºC, 38%HR, 1027hpa e vento fraco a moderado 16,1km/h ENE tendo a rajada mais alta hoje sido de 28,1km/h NE ás 6:19 da manha...


----------



## Serrano (13 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 13.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Na noite passada, o termómetro desceu até aos 3 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2008 às 14:12)

Por aqui continuamos com o sol a brilhar e vento fraco

A temperatura vai nos 16.8ºc.

Até logo


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Nov 2008 às 14:33)

En Huelva a temperatura chegou a 19º, 
muito sol y vento fraco de Este.

Deixo uma foto de minha estaçao en Gibraleon
a 10 km norte de Huelva:









Boas tardes


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2008 às 14:44)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Deixo uma foto de minha estaçao en Gibraleon
> a 10 km norte de Huelva:



O abrigo foi comprado ou construído por ti ? Quanto custou, se não for indiscrição ?


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Nov 2008 às 14:51)

Vince disse:


> O abrigo foi comprado ou construído por ti ? Quanto custou, se não for indiscrição ?




Hola Vince, disculpa meu portugues:

Foi comprado en Dezembro 2005, en Girona (Cataluña), me costou 300€, a dia de hoje, está muito bem conservado.

Só o pintei uma vez, mas a medera é muito
resistente.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

por aqui :

Céu limpo e vento nulo

tenho 16.5¤C


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Nov 2008 às 16:24)

En Huelva finalmente maxima de 19.1º, 
agora començou a baixar 17.5º y vento
fraco de O.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2008 às 16:44)

Boas Tardes...

O Dia seguiu sem grande animação... o Sol brilhou, e o Vento soprou Fraco/Moderado

A Temperatura Máxima subiu aos *18,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *-1,6ºC/h*


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2008 às 16:54)

O sol desapareceu agora e a temperatura começa a cair. 9,8ºC neste momento.

Extremos de hoje: 

-0,5ºC / 11,1ºC


----------



## Paulo Santos (13 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

Pôr-do-sol magnífico aqui em VN de Cerveira com céu completamente limpo.

Tmáx: 13,2ºC
Tmin: 7,1 ºC

Actualmente: 11,9ºC; HR 57%


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2008 às 17:21)

Máximo Hoje:  18.8 ºC (14:46) 

E foi um dia bastante agradavel e muitos outros se seguirão. A minima para esta noite deve rondar os 3ºC, mais coisa, menos coisa.


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

Desceu 1ºC em meia hora. 

Neste momento 8,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

Uma amiga minha de Évora diz que a Lua está fabulosa!
Está agora a nascer... Infelizmente tenho prédios à minha frente que me tapam o nascente. Mas quem puder, que tire fotos!

Sigo com 14,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

Extremos hoje:

*Mín.:10,1ºC*
*Máx.:19,6ºC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*90%*
Mín.:*34%*

Rajada máxima: *28,1km/h* 

Actual:
*15,5ºC
45%HR
1025hpa
12,2km/h NE
Dew point 3,9ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2008 às 18:00)

a temperatura tá a descer bem..já vai nos 12.0ºC 

mais uma noite e madrugada gelada 




> Uma amiga minha de Évora diz que a Lua está fabulosa!
> Está agora a nascer... Infelizmente tenho prédios à minha frente que me tapam o nascente. Mas quem puder, que tire fotos!



Já a vi.. está mesmo fabulosa 

amanhã vou tentar tirar umas fotos com ela a nascer...hoje já não é possivel


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2008 às 18:41)

AnDré disse:


> Uma amiga minha de Évora diz que a Lua está fabulosa!
> Está agora a nascer... Infelizmente tenho prédios à minha frente que me tapam o nascente. Mas quem puder, que tire fotos!



Já fui um pouco tarde... mas ainda assim, cá fica... a Lua há coisa de 15 minutos...






Neste momento já levo *11,1ºC*, com a Temperatura a um ritmo de descida de -1,8ºC/h


----------



## Bgc (13 Nov 2008 às 18:49)

Noite fria por Bragança.
7ºC por agora.


----------



## amarusp (13 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

Boa noite,
Temperatura actual:7,0ºC

Máxima:11,4ºC
Minima:3,1ºC


----------



## fsl (13 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

Depois de ter recuperado o meu computador após avaria, volto aos "posts"

 Hoje em OEIRAS:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 13-11-08  18:47) 
Temperatura:  13.6°C  
Humidade: 65%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.2°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1027.0 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  40.4mm 
Wind chill:  13.0°C  
Indíce THW:   12.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  10.9°C às   7:24  19.7°C às 13:41 
Humidade:  41%  às  13:04  87%  às   2:30 
Ponto de Orvalho:  5.6°C às  11:21  10.0°C às   0:00 
Pressão:  1025.9mb  às  16:33  1028.6mb  às   9:55 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   30.6 km/hr  às   9:42 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  9.4°C às   7:41  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.9°C às  13:41


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS
Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)

Temperatura: 13.6ºC
Sensação Térmica: 13ºC
Vento. Fraco ou Nulo
Pressão: 1026.8 mb (a subir)
Estado do Tempo: Céu Limpo (Lua magnifíca)

Tempo Seco e Frio por muito tempo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 10.4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.

T.Máxima de Hoje: 18.6ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 5.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Neste em Bragança estão 7.1ºC

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 10.5ºC já a mimima foi 0.3ºC


Tem sido interessante comparar as temperaturas máximas e minimas dos membros de Bragança A cidade não é muito grande mas devido à orografia as temperaturas tem algumas variações, normalmente é o *Fil* (740m) que tem as máximas mais baixas sendo que o *Dan* (675m) tem normalmente as minimas mais baixas. Eu como estou a 700m tenho quase sempre valores intermédios


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

Boas hoje por aqui céu azul todo o dia.
A temperatura vai descendo com actual 11.5ºc o vento vai fraco de W/NW.

Quanto a melhores dias o melhor é esperamos todos sentados para não nos cansar-mos de tanto esperar


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2008 às 19:36)

MSantos disse:


> Neste em Bragança estão 7.1ºC
> 
> A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 10.5ºC já a mimima foi 0.3ºC
> 
> ...





Neste inicio de noite o vento está bem mais fraco que ontem à mesma hora. Pode ser que a mínima de próxima madrugada seja, por isso, mais baixa que a de hoje.

Por agora céu limpo e 6,8ºC.


----------



## Turista (13 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

Boa noite a todos.
Sigo com 12,6ºC e acho que vou bater até às 0h o valor da mínima.
Quanto à máxima, ficou pelos 14,5ºC.

Dia azul e mais azul por aqui.... e de facto a lua está 5 estrelas!


----------



## *Dave* (13 Nov 2008 às 19:54)

Fantástico 

Aqui já sigo com *9,1ºC* , HR nos *62%* e pressão nos *1025,5mb/hPa*.

O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estão reunidas as condições para descer aos 2ºC/3ºC .


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2008 às 19:55)

Neste momento já levo *10,1ºC*, a escassos 0,4ºC de bater a Temperatura Mínima do Dia!

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1028 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h



O nosso amigo JPS_Gaia já leva *9,9ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

*Dave* disse:


> Fantástico
> 
> Aqui já sigo com *9,1ºC* , HR nos *62%* e pressão nos *1025,5mb/hPa*.
> 
> O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estão reunidas as condições para descer aos 2ºC/3ºC .



Continua a descer, como diria o meu amigo *Gilmet*, a _BOM RITMO_ .

Sigo com:
T: *8,8ºC*
HR: *62%*
P: *1025,5mb/hPa
*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

A temperatura continua a descer a bom ritmo .
Neste momento, temperatura nos *8,6ºC*  (por pouco tempo) e HR nos *64%*.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

Aqui parou o vento à meia-hora.

Lá vai a temperatura a descer....9,6ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

Por aqui nada apontar...

Apenas o ar gelido e 12.7Cº a descer...

Ja viram as tendencias GFS apartir das 200h ???


----------



## Brigantia (13 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

MSantos disse:


> Neste em Bragança estão 7.1ºC
> 
> A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 10.5ºC já a mimima foi 0.3ºC
> 
> ...



Boas, 

A partir de Dezembro será mais um a colocar dados de Bragança

*MSantos* a tua estação continua colocada no Bairro da Coxa?!Junto aos cilos, certo?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2008 às 20:39)

A Temperatura estagnou... Depois de uma descida aos *10,1ºC*, subiu para os 10,4ºC e aí permanece...

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (13 Nov 2008 às 20:39)

Vai descendo, descendo.....

T: *8,4ºC*
HR: *64%*
P: *1025,5mb/hPa*

Agora vou jantar, mas quando voltar quero ter uma surpresa


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2008 às 20:58)

por aqui 

céu limpo e vento fraco

já tive 8.5ºC ás 20h30

agora tenho 9.0ºC

voltou a subir..

esta madrugada a temperatura deve de chegar aos 5.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 21:16)

Por cá, o vento acalmou e a temperatura desce agora mais um pouco.
Há pouco vi um _Opel Astra_ na rua que marcava 11,0 ºC e na altura tinha *11,1 ºC* na estação. 


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *66 %*
P. Atm.: *1027,4 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *5 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 21:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui parou o vento à meia-hora.
> 
> Lá vai a temperatura a descer....9,6ºC



Esta vai ser mais uma noite de temperaturas negativas pelo Poceirão caso a Moita desça dos *3,5 ºC*.
Aposto cerca de 3,5 a 4,0 ºC para esta noite na Moita.


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Nov 2008 às 21:24)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................7.3º  (06h08m)
T máx.....................................15.1º  (14h44m)

H min......................................47%
H máx.....................................85%

Pressão actual.........................1028 hPa


----------



## squidward (13 Nov 2008 às 21:25)

*(13-11-2008) ...dia cAAlmo

t.max:  22.8ºC
t.min:  8.7ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

Por aqui a temperatura vai nos *8,0ºC* , mas estabilizou . Espero que não continue assim durante muito tempo.


----------



## Bgc (13 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

A temperatura tem caído a pique nas últimas horas.
Por agora, 4.4ºC e continuamos sem vento por Bragança, a antever uma mínima boa.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

Bgc disse:


> A temperatura tem caído a pique nas últimas horas.
> Por agora, 4.4ºC e continuamos sem vento por Bragança, a antever uma mínima boa.



Os famosos nevoeiros gélidos ainda não apareceram?!


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

Boa noite

O dia todo foi agradável, com sol sempre a brilhar e temperatura amena. Praticamente não houve vento aqui.

Mas com a chegada da noite, a temperatura começa a sua descida e bem.

Registo 11,8º, 1027 mb e 67% de HR. Não há vento


----------



## Bgc (13 Nov 2008 às 21:41)

Brigantia disse:


> Os famosos nevoeiros gélidos ainda não apareceram?!



Tenho estado fora, mas penso que não.

Por agora, o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

Neste momento tenho *9,5ºC*, que é a Nova Temperatura Mínima... Até agora

*Extremos de Hoje:*






*EDIT:* Ups... Já desceu aos *9,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

A máxima hoje por aqui chegou aos *17,5 ºC*.
No entanto, o vento não descansou e soprou tarde fora.
Esperemos que acalme totalmente esta noite e já está a dar sinais disso.


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

Boas, tenho neste momento 3,5ºC, céu limpo e sem vento (ao contrário da noite anterior), a pressão está nos 1031 hPa e a humidade em 77%. Também ainda não foi desta que eu cheguei a números negativos, fiquei-me pelos 0,6ºC. A máxima foi de 9,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 22:03)

O vento sopra agora fraco de NO e causa a estabilização da temperatura nos *10,9 ºC*.
Espero que isto se altere e o vento acalme definitivamente para que a mínima seja bem fresca.


----------



## Bgc (13 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/

Às 21h, Carrazeda de Ansiães já ia com -0.4ºC () e Miranda do Douro com uns mais fiáveis 1.6ºC.

Por agora, sigo com 4.1ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

Boa noite.

Hoje um dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. Dia mais fresco que os anteriores, com bastante vento.

Tmin - 17,6ºC
Tmax - 21,2ºC

Actual - 18,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (13 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

Boa noite a todos

Hoje, dia 13, as minhas temperaturas extremas foram:

*-2,2ºC* ás 7h40 

*+16,1ºC* ás 15h15

Foi uma boa amplitude térmica!

Neste momento registo apenas *+1,1ºC* e uma humidade relativa de 97% - aparecerá o nevoeiro???

A pressão atmosférica de ja vai nos 1024mb

Durmam bem


----------



## *Dave* (13 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

Boa noite, por aqui está .

É a primeira vez que a esta hora sigo com *7,4ºC* .
A sensação de frio é maior porque a HR está nos *66%* 




Zoelae13 disse:


> Neste momento registo apenas *+1,1ºC* e uma humidade relativa de 97% - aparecerá o nevoeiro???



Estou certo que sim, aliás até deverias estar já com nevoeiro... altura das nuvens de *59m* .


----------



## dgstorm (13 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

Sigo com 5,2ºC
Humidade nos 95%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *65 %*
P. Atm.: *1027,5 hPa*
Vento: *3 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (13 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

Extremos de hoje: 

Tmáx: *16,4ºC*
Tmín: *5,0ºC*

HRmáx: 88%
HRmín: 38%


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

Boa noite!

Depois de um dia IGUAL ao de ontem, aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:

Tmáx:17,1ºC
Tmin:10,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

Boas por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW/N e fresco

A temperatura vai nos 9.3ºc pressão 1028hpa 61%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.5/17.3ºc.

Tive a ver nos meus registos no ano 1998 mês de novembro não choveu desde 5/11/88 até 27/12/88 foram 53 dias sem chuva e restante inverno 88/89 não caíu praticamente nada.
Por exemplo os meses de novembro de 2006 por aqui 239mm e para comparar outro ano com valores superiores a 200mm só temos o ano novembro de 1997 com 330mm.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,0 ºC*
Tx: *17,5 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2008 às 23:26)

Depois de mais de uma hora com a temperatura estagnada em 4,8ºC / 4,9ºC, voltou novamente a descer. Registo agora 3,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 23:27)

Por aqui, e depois de horas estagnado nos 12ºC, finalmente começou a derrapar.
Vou com 10,9ºC, e a ter sucessivas mínimas do dia! 


Às 22h, Carrazêda de Ansiães mantinha os -0,4ºC da hora anterior.


----------



## Bgc (13 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Boa noite a todos
> 
> Hoje, dia 13, as minhas temperaturas extremas foram:
> 
> ...





Essa máxima não está um bocado desviada? Por aqui não tive mais que 11.5ºC.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

En Huelva céu limpo y 10.5º, 
vneto nulo, esta noite pode baixar
ate 6º-7º graus en Huelva e 4º en Gibraleón.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2008 às 23:37)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,4 (14h31)
Mínima = 5,2 ºC (07h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste mês. Em situações de anticiclone aparecem as inversões térmicas, de tal forma que as temperaturas mais baixas vão ocorrendo nas áreas de vales e depressões.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = *5,2 ºC *(dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

O *vitamos* relata uma temperatura actual de *9,5 ºC* e uma pressão de *1028 hPa*.
Adianta ainda que a máxima foi de *15,8 ºC* por Coimbra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

No ultimo post ao referir o mês de novembro 1998 queria dizer que não choveu desde 5/11/98 e 27/12/98 foram 53 dias  que não choveu e praticamente nada no inverno 98/99 assim e que está correto.

É o pestana a chatear.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 10,6ºC (temperatura actual)
Tmáx: 18,2ºC

--------------------

Canidelo, Gaia (JPS Gaia):
Tmin: 6,6ºC
Tmáx: 14,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Olá pessoal.

Dia igual aos anteriores, mas hoje está ligeiramente mais fresco.
Cheguei agora a casa, e o carro marcava 8ºC, mas, desilusão das desilusões, e por efeito da radiação reflectida pelo prédio, o sensor da minha estação marcava ainda 11.8ºC, apesar de estar a cair (agora, 15 minutos depois caiu 0.5ºC).
Com o cair da noite, e com a atenuação do calor reflectido pelo prédio, talvez seja hoje que a mínima caia abaixo dos 10ºC (pois é brigantinos, riam-se com estes valores miseráveis de mínima).
De qualquer forma, aqui vão os extremos do dia:
T. Maxima: 16.9ºC
T. Minima: 11.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Por cá mínima de 10.0ºC e máxima de 16.7ºC 

Neste momento estou com 10.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2008 às 00:03)

Termino com 11,5ºC, 67%HR, 1026hpa e vento fraco 9,4km/h NE


----------



## Bgc (14 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

2.0ºC por agora.


----------



## dgstorm (14 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

4,7ºc :d


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

Despeço-me com:

Temp.: *9,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *68 %*
P. Atm.: *1027,4 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Bgc (14 Nov 2008 às 00:38)

1.5ºc


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2008 às 01:07)

Bgc disse:


> 1.5ºc



isso é p fazer pirraça...


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 01:27)

O dia começa fresquinho!

Às 0h tinhamos as seguintes estações com *T<=2ºC*:
-0,4ºC Carrazêda de Ansiães
0,0ºC Lamas de Mouro
0,8ºC Alvega
1,1ºC Miranda do Douro
1,2ºC Aljezur
1,3ºC Chaves e Portel
1,5ºC Alcobaça
1,6ºC Mirandela e Macedo de Cavaleiros
1,7ºC Arouca


Já no grupo Ocidental dos Açores, estavam uns tropicais 20,7ºC (Corvo) e 20,5ºC (Flores)

--------------

Por aqui estável nos 9,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 02:52)

Bastou levantar-se uma pequena brisa, para a temperatura dar um pulo.
Já tive 9,7ºC, pois agora estou com 11,2ºC

Em Mira-Sintra, o Gilmet saltou dos 7,5ºC para os actuais 11,8ºC.

Pior, só mesmo a Almada (Praia da Rainha) que passou de 2,6ºC para 10,1ºC


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2008 às 07:04)

Bom dia a todos!
Por aqui céu limpo, vento nulo e uma temperatura de -1 grau


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (14 Nov 2008 às 07:27)

En Huelva céu limpo y 7.8º,
vento muito fraco de Este.
En Gibraleón pode tener 5º agora mismo.

Bom día, ate logo


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2008 às 07:30)

AnDré disse:


> Bastou levantar-se uma pequena brisa, para a temperatura dar um pulo.
> Já tive 9,7ºC, pois agora estou com 11,2ºC
> 
> Em Mira-Sintra, o Gilmet saltou dos 7,5ºC para os actuais 11,8ºC.
> ...



É verdade... quando tudo parecia ir tão bem encaminhado...  Enfim...

E isso não aconteceu apenas uma vez, mas duas!!












A Temperatura Mínima não desceu abaixo dos *7,1ºC*

Neste momento tenho 11,1ºC
Humidade nos 48%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,5ºC


No entanto, bastantes localidades, até relativamente próximas daqui, desceram aos valores negativos...

*Miranda do Douro* - _-1,8ºC_
*Alvega* - _-1,8ºC_
*Alcobaça* - _-0,7ºC_
*Bragança* - _-0,5ºC_
*Carrazêda de Ansiães* - _-0,5ºC_
*Chaves* - _-0,2ºC_
*Coruche* - _-0,1ºC_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 07:36)

Gilmet disse:


> É verdade... quando tudo parecia ir tão bem encaminhado...  Enfim...
> 
> E isso não aconteceu apenas uma vez, mas duas!!
> 
> ...



Bom dia. 
Por cá, a manhã começa fresca. 
A mínima foi de *6,3 ºC* e agora estão *6,6 ºC*, uma diferença de praticamente 5 ºC em relação à tua temperatura actual.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Nov 2008 às 07:52)

bom dia

Tá um gelo..lol

tive 3.0¤C ás 7h30..fui a rua tinha o corsa cheio de gelo..lol

agora sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo..a temperatura já ta nos 3.5¤C

hoje até apareceu o simbolo do frio no lcd de temperatura do corsa..aparece a partir dos 3.5¤C


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2008 às 08:14)

Mínimo Hoje:  2.8 ºC (07:21) 

Minima mais baixa deste Outono e primeira geada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 1.7ºC, foi a Minima mais baixa deste outono e também foi a primeira geada, por agora estão 9.2ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2008 às 11:01)

Bgc disse:


> Essa máxima não está um bocado desviada? Por aqui não tive mais que 11.5ºC.



Bem sei... já há muito que me apercebi disso, mas o que posso eu fazer? Tenho o meu sensor numa área descoberta, virada a Noroeste, e apanha sempre com sol entre as 11h e as 16h (mais coisa-menos coisa).

Como já trás de origem um radiation shield incorporado só tenho que aceitar os valores que ele debita...










Esta madrugada registou uma mínima de *-2,1ºC* ás 7h41 mas neste momento já está a marcar *9,3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de 8,8ºC.
Por agora 14,3ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco. O normal portanto.

------------------

*Canidelo, Gaia (JPS Gaia)*
Mínima de 8,0ºC
E por agora estão 14,2ºC.
As condições atmosféricas são iguais.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 11:21)

Nada má a mínima em Oeiras comparativamente a outras estações próximas. Segundo a estação do fsl, 7.2°C às 6:08 coincidindo com o pouco vento dessa hora.


----------



## vitamos (14 Nov 2008 às 11:26)

Céu limpo por Coimbra... Calor agora, num dia que se tornou bastante primaveril e com um fim de semana que promete ser agradável para uma esplanada ou um passeio a disfrutar a natureza!


----------



## Bgc (14 Nov 2008 às 11:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de -1.6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

tá um gelo em arruda na noite passada a temperatura chegou a 3Cº  e a geada chegou em força.
em sines uns gelidos 6Cº de minima( ai ai o meu coqueiro).
as previsoes apontam para MUITO mais do mesmo nestas proximas semanas com entradas polares quase directas...o inverno de 05 concerteza vai repetir-se e talvez o verão tambem.
boas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2008 às 12:28)

Boas tardes mais um dia de céu azul e vento fraco.

Esta noite por aqui nem foi com uma mínima 8.2ºc a actual 16.0ºc a pressão não mexe 1027hpa 40%hr.

Vamos esperar sentados e serenos por novidades.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2008 às 12:28)

Algarve de Contrastes


V.R.S.A. :  Minima de 7.2ºC  (segundo a minha estação)

Aljezur (Barlavento) : -0.6 segundo o EMA do IM registado perto das 8h desta manha. No entanto ja conta quase com 20ºC enquanto por aqui esta dificilmente a passar as casas decimais dos 17ºC

Aljezur tem estado mesmo muito fria!!  Tão perto de Sagres que tem uma amplitude termca tao pequena e um pouco mais a norte o extremo dessa situação...

Grafico de Aljezur (EMA - IM):

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...sSuperficie.14.00.00789.tempins.hh.reg.PT.png


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

*Temperatura mínima Recorde do ano de 2008**----- 4.9ºC*


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (14 Nov 2008 às 13:04)

En Huelva céu limpo, vento fraco 
de NE, e tinemos 17º agora, minima
de 7.7º.

Ate logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2008 às 13:06)

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.7ºC e céu azul


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2008 às 13:31)

A mínima por aqui foi de *8,0ºC*...

Agora já está a aquecer e registo, 17,9ºC, 35%HR, 1026hpa e vento fraco por vezes moderado máximo até agora 23,4km/h SE


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2008 às 14:02)

Céu limpo e 11,6ºC.


Mínima de -0,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento registo 17,0ºC, e a Temperatura Máxima até agora foi de *17,4ºC*

Humidade a 34%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 20,4 km/h de NE (45º), com um Máximo de 31,6 km/h até ao momento...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,3ºC/h


----------



## Fil (14 Nov 2008 às 14:05)

Aqui mais um dia ainda não foi desta que passei a negativos, a mínima foi de 0,4ºC 

Neste momento tenho 10,2ºC, 54% e 1030 hPa com céu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (14 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 14.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite ficou-se por 3.5 graus, mas havia geada nas áreas mais abrigadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

Boas por aqui vmos com céu azul o vento parou e a temperatura a subir 18.3ºc.

Vá que hoje é sexta-feira quer dizer FS

Até logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 14:14)

Vince disse:


> Nada má a mínima em Oeiras comparativamente a outras estações próximas. Segundo a estação do fsl, 7.2°C às 6:08 coincidindo com o pouco vento dessa hora.



Sim, e a mínima em Moscavide chegou aos *6,3 ºC*.

Também nada má, devido à acalmia do vento.
Quem esteve mesmo bem foi a Moita, com *2,8 ºC* e vento 0.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Nov 2008 às 14:37)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *17,0ºC*
HR: *38%*
P: *1024,1mb/hPa*


Mínima infeliz de *6,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

O céu está limpo e a temperatura sobe e sobe.
O vento sopra fraco de NE e a humidade encontra-se bastante baixa.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *37 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,6 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2008 às 14:52)

Dados actuais:

Temp:*18,9ºC*
Hum:*35%*
Pressão:*1025hpa*
Vento:*8,7km/h E*
Ponto de orvalho:*3,1ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

Finalmente a mínima baixou dos 10ºC, tendo registado 8.8ºC, embora desconfie um pouco deste valor, pois cerca da meia noite, o carro ja marcava 8ºC, mas como não tenho modo de confirmar outro valor, cá fica o registo.
Sigo com céu limpo, 16.9ºC, vento fraco e 1022 hpa.


----------



## Bgc (14 Nov 2008 às 15:41)

Já à sombra, registo agora 7.0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 15:42)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *38 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,2 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


O céu está limpo e o sol está bastante forte, dá para sentir calor.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (14 Nov 2008 às 15:44)

En Huelva céu limpo, maxima por agora 
de 18.7º y vento fraco de Este.

Ate logo


----------



## Brunomc (14 Nov 2008 às 16:11)

por aqui :

* céu limpo e vento fraco

* 17.0ºC


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

Já posso colocar os extremos da temperatura hoje na minha estação:

Tmin: *-2,1ºC*

Tmax:*+15,7ºC*

Tactual: *10,1ºC*
HRactual:52%
PA: 1022mb, a descer


----------



## Bgc (14 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

Tenho 6.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 17:00)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *16,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *40 %*
P. Atm.: *1023,9 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


O sol está já muito mais enfraquecido e quase a pôr-se.
A temperatura tem estado a descer bem e o vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2008 às 17:02)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Temperatura:
*Mín.:8,0ºC* (7:18)
*Máx.:19,8ºC* (14:24)

Humidade:

Máx.:*76%* (7:20)
Mín:*34%* (15:54)

Rajada máxima:*23,4km/h SE* (11:47)

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Actual:
*17,7ºC
36%HR
1023hpa
13,0km/h NE
Ponto de orvalho 2,2ºC*


----------



## Bgc (14 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

Descida de 2 graus em 45 minutos.

Tenho, agora, 4.1ºC.


----------



## DRC (14 Nov 2008 às 17:52)

Muito boa tarde!

Dia de sol por aqui (e todo o Portugal Continental)
Temperaturas a descer bem e vão já nos 14.9ºC.
Pressão e humidade a subir.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2008 às 18:16)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 11.8ºC, vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


T.Máxima de Hoje: 18.1ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 1.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

Após uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,7ºC*, eis que a Temperatura desce razoavelmente bem... pelo que neste momento tenho 11,9ºC

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NNE (22º)... Vamos lá ver se se mantém fraco...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *-1,9ºC/h*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *46 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,1 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *2 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## DRC (14 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

Temperatura estagnada nos 13.9ºC.
Céu Limpo e Vento Fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

A máxima observada hoje foi de *17,8 ºC*.
A tarde foi muito solarenga e a humidade esteve sempre muito baixa.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Nov 2008 às 19:23)

Por aqui tenho uma enorme sensação frio , pois a HR está nos *55%* . A temperatura ronda dos *10,9ºC* e a pressão os *1023,6mb/hPa*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui tenho uma enorme sensação frio , pois a HR está nos *55%* .



Por aqui a humidade está ainda mais baixa que aí, encontrando-se agora nos *48 %*.


----------



## Nuno (14 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

Boa noite, por aqui tive mínima de 7.7 e máxima de 17ºC por agora tenho 11.9 e 54%

Boa noite a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

Boas mais um dia de sol passado e sentiu-se mais quente ainda chegou aos 18.5ºc.
Neste momento o mais relevante foi o vento que aumentou de velocidade na ordem 15/20km/h ,com a temp:actual 11.8ºc,pressão 1026hpa com 57%hr.

Bom FS a todos.


----------



## storm (14 Nov 2008 às 19:55)

Temperatura actual: 12.4ºC

Dia de céu limpo


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2008 às 19:56)

Aqui, *9,8ºC* e humidade nos *69%* 

Esta noite a minima vai rondar os 2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

Por aqui estão 9.3ºC


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

agora estão 9.6Cº aqui na louriceira


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 20:10)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *52 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,4 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Nov 2008 às 20:15)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo muito lentamente, estão de momento 14.1ºC;
Deixo já os extremos de hoje, visto que não é crível que a mínima desça abaixo do valor de hoje, pelo menos até à meia noite.
Assim sendo:

T.Máxima - 17ºC
T. Mínima - 8.8ºC

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## *Dave* (14 Nov 2008 às 20:47)

A temperatura aqui parece nem mexer....

T: *10,4ºC*
HR: *59%* 
P: *1023,1mb/hPa*


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

Boa noite... De novo na Capital

Hoje o dia foi de sol e céu limpo
Na minha estação em Bragança tive uma minima de 0.3ºC (igual à de ontem)

Em Oeiras estão neste momento 13ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

A Humidade vai descendo, e a Temperatura vai subindo... Tenho 11,8ºC após já ter tido 10,9ºC, e 55%, respectivamente

Pressão nos 1027 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,3ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 20:58)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,5 ºC*
H. Rel.: *53 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,4 hPa*
Vento: *5 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui, *9,8ºC* e humidade nos *69%*
> 
> Esta noite a minima vai rondar os 2ºC



Hoje é só números desse tipo 

A mínima aqui foi de *6,9º* 

Isto é, se não fôr ultrapassada até à meia-noite de hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

O vento foi finalmente aniquilado e a humidade sobe pouco a pouco, à semelhança da pressão.


Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *54 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,7 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

Penso que a mínima vai ser mesmo ultrapassada... Já registo aqui 10,8 graus a esta hora 

Ontem à mesma hora estavam à volta de 13 graus, por isso vejam a diferença.

O vento fugiu e a pressão estabilizou nos 1024 mb. 65% de HR

Este frio é um frio mais "seco" do que os outros, pois costumo registar, normalmente, uns 80% de HR com esta temperatura.


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Nov 2008 às 21:45)

boas

este fim de semana vai estar bom para a praia,  eu vou até a praia da foz já se deve apanhar um belo bronze 

abraços


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2008 às 21:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A partir de Dezembro será mais um a colocar dados de Bragança
> 
> *MSantos* a tua estação continua colocada no Bairro da Coxa?!Junto aos cilos, certo?



Certo Mas a minha estação é fraquita, não tem a fiabilidade da estação do *Dan* ou do *Fil*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

Por aqui vamos com vento moderado e temp:10.5ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 21:58)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,1 ºC*
H. Rel.: *55 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,8 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (N)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


Excelente combinação para um bom arrefecimento nocturno; céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

Aqui a temperatura não quer descer vou ainda com 13,1ºC e o vento sempre a rondar os 10km/h...


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura   *2,2ºC*
     HR           *95%*
     PA           *1024*


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Nov 2008 às 22:12)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................9.3º  (08h04m)
T máx..............................16.9º  (14h41m)

H min...............................39%
H máx..............................68%

Pressão actual..................1026 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC
actual: 11.2ºC ( desde das 21 horas que não mexe)


----------



## *Dave* (14 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

Por agora sigo com:

T: *9,6ºC*
HR: *63%*
P: *1022,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *6,3 ºC*
Tx: *17,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

Dia bom com céu nublado com boas abertas, mais nublado para o fim do dia

Tmin  - 18,6ºC
Tmax - 23ºC

Actual - 19,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

A Temperatura finalmente começou a descer decentemente! Tenho *9,9ºC*, a um ritmo de descida de *-2,2ºC/h*!

Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h, de NE (45º)... Vamos ver se não sobe demais...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,5ºC


Por Vila Nova de Gaia (Canidelo), o JPS_Gaia, relata *11,4ºC*...


----------



## *Dave* (14 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *17,1ºC*
Tmín:* 6,4ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

O ALgarve esta a começar a bombar nas temperaturas:

V.R.S.A: 8.9ºC a cair bem    



Aljezur: 3.3C segundo o IM!!!!   ja??? 

Ver em obesrvaçoes de superficie em www.meteo.pt


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

Tempo de trampa este 13,1ºC e vento sempre constante a rondar os 10 a 15km/h assim não a temperatura que aguente  nem nisso este tempo me anima  15,5km/h ainda agora


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (14 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

Neste momento en Huelva 9º y céu limpo,
vento fraco/nulo de Este.
Pode baixar ate 5º-6º en Huelva e 3º-4º en Gibraleón


----------



## Bgc (14 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

Boa noite.

3.5ºC por agora e vento nulo.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Boa noite!

por aqui sigo com a minima de hoje: 10,7ºC neste preciso momento.

A Tmáx ficou-se nos 14,2ºCestranho


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Afinal a mínima não vai ser ultrapassada ainda hoje. Ainda tenho 9,7 graus agora (a mínima até agora foi 6,9 graus), por isso não deve de lá chegar quase de certeza.

69% de HR (lá tá o 69 )

1025 mb


----------



## Brunomc (14 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Boa Noite 

Céu limpo e vento nulo

7.0ºC 

tive 5.5ºC ás 21h


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2008 às 23:12)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,6 (14h16)
Mínima = 6,0 ºC (07h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

O sensor da minha estação encontra-se num segundo andar; daí que, nestes dias de anticiclone, os dados da temperatura mínima da minha estação serem tão altos quando comparados com a estação do Instituto de Meteorologia (isto só acontece no tempo mais frio e quando predomina uma situação anticiclonica).

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *65 %*
P. Atm.: *1025,2 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (N)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

4,9ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,3ºC / 12,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

Grande descida de Temperatura! Neste momento já levo *9,0ºC*

Humidade a 70%
Vento a 3,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Variação de Temperatura de -1,1ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

Por hoje fico com 10.1ºc e vento moderado.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.2/18.5ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## diogo (14 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

Boa noite
Ja faz algum tempo que não vinha cá

Mínima de hoje: *5.2ºC*
Máxima de hoje: *18.8ºC*

Agora tenho 7.6ºC , 75% HR , 1025 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2008 às 23:27)

É hoje que os Pinguins vem ca para a terras Algarvias:

Minha Estação: 8.2ºC  (VRSA)

Aljezur segundo o IM : 2.5ºC  





Vou bater o recor deste ano


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2008 às 23:33)

Vou com 12,5ºC, 56%HR, 1023hpa e o maldito do vento 13,0km/h ENE


----------



## fsl (14 Nov 2008 às 23:44)

Hoje em OEIRAS:


[/Condições actuais (actualizado a 14-11-08  23:32) 
Temperatura:  12.2°C  
Humidade: 62%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 5.1°C  
Vento: 6.4 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1024.7 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  40.4mm 
Wind chill:  12.2°C  
Indíce THW:   11.6°C  
Indíce Calor:  11.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  7.1°C às   6:41  19.8°C às 13:17 
Humidade:  35%  às  13:09  80%  às   6:59 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.3°C às   6:14  7.2°C às  18:28 
Pressão:  1023.8mb  às  16:20  1027.2mb  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   29.0 km/hr  às   9:37 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  7.2°C às   6:08  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.3°C às  13:07 

SIZE]


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2008 às 23:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Grande descida de Temperatura! Neste momento já levo *9,0ºC*
> 
> Humidade a 70%
> Vento a 3,6 km/h de NE (45º)
> Variação de Temperatura de -1,1ºC/h




Em 30 minutos, tudo mudou... os 9,0ºC transformaram-se em 12,5ºC, e os 70%, em 53%

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,4ºC*
Por lá, há coisa de 20 minutos, estavam 13,5ºC de Temperatura, e 1025 hPa de Pressão...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

Por cá, nada de especial a relatar a não ser as temperaturas.

Mínima de 10.1ºC
Máxima de 16.8ºC
Actual: 13.1ºC e com muitos desce e sobe pelo meio já tive 11.9ºC, há grande vento


----------



## squidward (15 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

*(14-11-2008)

t.max:  21.4ºC
t.min:  4.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

*11,9ºC
57%HR
1023hpa
8,6km/h NE
ponto de orvalho 3,6ºC*


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

Aqui a temperatura anda num sobe e desce constante e desde as 21:30 que ando à volta dos 5ºC  Neste momento 5,1ºC, 79% e 1030 hPa e as minhas esperanças de baixar amanhã finalmente de 0ºC acabaram.

Os extremos do dia foram 0,4ºC / 10,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 00:21)

Vou com 11,6ºC, 56%HR, 1023hpa e vento 8,0km/h E...não vou ter menos de 8ºC esta noite mas já contava que esta noite não fosse mais fria que a ultima...


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 00:39)

O vento abrandou um pouco o que permitiu que a temperatura caísse para os 11,2ºC actuais...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2008 às 00:50)

O Vince relata cerca de 13ºC por toda a zona de Sintra  eu não fujo há regra tou com 13.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 00:56)




----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (15 Nov 2008 às 01:11)

Dia 14 de novembro 

Temp min 8.3 ºC 
Temp max 16.8 ºC
Actualmente 12.3 ºC ( claro eu não pertenço a sintra  )


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Nov 2008 às 01:13)

Atingi ate agora a temp_min_mes : 6.9ºC e continua abaixar...segundo a estaçao!!

Aljezur segundo o IM 1.8ºC    


Parece que os polos estao invertidos...

Estou quase a vencer o norte

Quem quer ver pinguins no Algarve???


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2008 às 01:48)

As 5 localidades mais frias às 01h:

Aljezur: 1,0ºC
Alvalade: 1,4ºC
Chaves: 1,4ºC
Portel: 1,9ºC
Alcobaça: 2,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2008 às 02:54)




----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2008 às 03:15)

Os grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores mantêm-se em Alerta Amarelo devido à precipitação que poderá ser forte, e às trovoadas dispersas.

Ontem das 17h às 18h, caíram 23mm na ilha do Corvo.

---------------------

Às 2h, as estações com temperaturas inferiores a 1ºC estavam todas no Alentejo:
0,1ºC - Aljezur
0,3ºC - Alvalade
0,6ºC - Portel


----------



## Brunomc (15 Nov 2008 às 08:58)

Bom Dia 

céu limpo e vento nulo

9.0ºC



tive 2.0ºC ás 6h40


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (15 Nov 2008 às 09:26)

Por fin frio para valer en Huelva,
minima hoje de 4.5º,
en Gibraleón poder ter 2º.
O proximo segunda-feira vou por alli e dou datos,
de Gibraleón.

Ate logo amigos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 2.1ºC e houve geada.
Neste momento estão 10.2ºC e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2008 às 10:15)

Bons dias por aqui acordamos de céu azul e com vento fraco de NW/N.
A temperatura minima ficou-se pelos 6.5ºc contra a actual 12.6ºc pressão 1028hpa 59%hr.


----------



## Manuel Brito (15 Nov 2008 às 10:54)

Boas.
Temperatura minima hoje foi de 07º!!! 
Neste momento 16º e pressão 1024.
pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens a sul e 9,4ºC.

Mínima de 0,5ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## joaoj (15 Nov 2008 às 11:09)

Neste momento:
Algumas nuvens
Temperatura actual:  9.2 °C 
Temperatura Min.  :   0.3 °C


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

Bom Dia!


Impressionante a Noite de Hoje... Pela negativa... O Vento soprou Fraco a Moderado, e a Temperatura não desceu abaixo dos *10,2ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,3ºC
Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,5ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 11:19)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a noite começou fresca, mas rapidamente o vento retirou esperanças de uma boa mínima.
Subitamente, a partir das 0h, o vento começou a soprar e a aumentar cada vez mais de intensidade até por volta das 6h.
A temperatura estagnou durante esse período, chegando a subir um pouco.
Acabou por só começar a arrefecer a partir das 6h - quando o vento acalmou - e a mínima ficou-se pelos *8,9 ºC*.
Às 7h tinha já *9,3 ºC* e o sol estava prestes a nascer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2008 às 11:32)

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco temperatura vai subindo 14.5ºc.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 11:43)

Boas

Por aqui esta foi a noite mais fria desde Março!!! Mínima de *6,7ºC* 

Agora sigo com muito sol e 17,0ºC, 40%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco a moderado 5,0km/h ENE sendo a rajada mais alta até agora de 23,4km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2008 às 11:55)

Neste momento por aqui estão 17.1ºC e o vento sopra fraco de Leste


----------



## Bgc (15 Nov 2008 às 11:58)

Bom dia.
Neste momento, céu praticamente limpo.

Houve formação de geada e tive 0.5ºC de mínima.


----------



## DRC (15 Nov 2008 às 12:00)

joaoj, és do Soito no Concelho do Sabugal?
Se fores somos do mesmo concelho sou de Aldeia de Stº António.

Mínima de: 9.3ºC
Actual: 13.5ºC
Céu Limpo


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Bem, esta noite tive a minima mais baixa dos últimos tempos: 7,5ºC!!!

Agora sigo com 14,4ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *15,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *51 %*
Pressão: *1025,8 hPa*
Vento: *14 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *5 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco do quadrante NE.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 12:10)

Gostava de saber era a mínima em Grândola esta noite  vou tentar saber hoje tão lá os meus tios  por aqui 17,4ºC, 38%HR, 1025hpa e vento 16,9km/h E


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2008 às 12:25)

Mínima de 9,4ºC!

E o dia segue primaveril.
Vento fraco de NE e 16ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 12:32)

Por cá, o dia segue um pouco ventoso.
O vento fraco passa a moderado de NE.
A temperatura está agora nos *16,0 ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

Por aqui já vamos com 16.0ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 12:36)

AnDré disse:


> Vento fraco de NE e 16ºC.





Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Por cá, o dia segue um pouco ventoso.
> O vento fraco passa a moderado de NE.
> A temperatura está agora nos *16,0 ºC*.





ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já vamos com 16.0ºc e vento fraco.



Interessante.
Está tudo com *16,0 ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 13:10)

A mínima esta noite em Grândola foi de 2,6ºC...


----------



## joaoj (15 Nov 2008 às 13:36)

DRC disse:


> joaoj, és do Soito no Concelho do Sabugal?
> Se fores somos do mesmo concelho sou de Aldeia de Stº António.
> 
> Mínima de: 9.3ºC
> ...



Sou mesmo ! um conterraneo. O mundo é mesmo pequeno...
Vives onde ?


----------



## DRC (15 Nov 2008 às 13:45)

Estou a viver em Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)
mas sempre que posso vou visitar a minha terra. (Ald. Stº António)

Temperatura Actual: 14.8ºC
Céu Limpo


----------



## joaoj (15 Nov 2008 às 14:31)

DRC disse:


> Estou a viver em Póvoa de Santa Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)
> mas sempre que posso vou visitar a minha terra. (Ald. Stº António)
> 
> Temperatura Actual: 14.8ºC
> Céu Limpo



Nessa zona as temperaturas sao mais amenas...
Aqui é a "terra fria".


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2008 às 14:41)

Boa tarde.

Por incrível que pareça, a mínima de hoje foi mais baixa que a de ontem : 5,2ºC.

Neste momento já sigo com:
T: *17,3ºC* 
HR:* 43%* 
P: *1022,2mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2008 às 15:07)

Está-se bem lá fora , o vento é fraco e o céu está limpo .

Sigo com:
T:* 17,4ºC*
HR: *42%*
P: *1022,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Brunomc (15 Nov 2008 às 15:29)

Boa Tarde

céu limpo e vento fraco

17.5¤C


----------



## Bgc (15 Nov 2008 às 15:56)

Boa tarde.
Enquanto o sol incidia na minha estação, tive temperaturas a rondar os 12ºC. Desde que este desceu, caiu para os 9.0ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

continuo com o céu limpo,vento fraco e os 17.5ºC


----------



## squidward (15 Nov 2008 às 16:19)

temperatura mínima de hoje--- 7.4ºC.
Muito aquém da mínima de ontem


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2008 às 16:40)

Mínimo Hoje:  *2.6 ºC* (06:38) Nova minima deste inverno.

Venha mais uma noite fria. Segundo o Aladin esta noite vai ser mais fresca também em LX cidade e Oeste.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2008 às 16:40)

*Dave* disse:


> Está-se bem lá fora , o vento é fraco e o céu está limpo .
> 
> Sigo com:
> T:* 17,4ºC*
> ...



Já desceu 2ºC

Neste momento:
T: *15,4ºC*
HR: *42%*


----------



## fsl (15 Nov 2008 às 17:24)

Hoje em Oeiras:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 15-11-08  17:17) 
Temperatura:  16.5°C  
Humidade: 40%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 2.8°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1023.7 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  40.4mm 
Wind chill:  16.5°C  
Indíce THW:   15.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  15.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  10.3°C às   7:43  20.0°C às 14:20 
Humidade:  34%  às  15:20  69%  às   7:50 
Ponto de Orvalho:  2.8°C às  15:23  6.7°C às  11:23 
Pressão:  1023.3mb  às  14:39  1026.0mb  às   9:07 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às  11:55 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.9°C às   5:48  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.9°C às  14:07


----------



## Hazores (15 Nov 2008 às 17:30)

Boa tarde

aliás muito boa tarde, hoje fui um daqueles dias que deixa qualquer meteolouco muito mas mesmo muito louco....

há muito que não chuvia na zona oste da ilha terceira desta forma, digo na zona oeste pois sei que no resto da ilha a chuva não caí com tanta intensidade.

felizmente esta zona não é plana porque senão tinha feito estragos, para terem uma noção das coisas apenas duas ou tres vezes viram a ribeira do tamanho que esteve hoje ( ribeira é o nome que damos às torrentes) a última vez que ela veio do tamanho de hoje foi à seis anos atrás nessa altura ainda estava maior.

continua escuro e a prometer mais umas , mas penso que não será tanta como a de hoje à tarde!!

espero à noite colocar umas fotos do dia de hoje

Ps: o que correu mal foi não conseguir salvar um pinto que se encontrava na ribeira e lá foi ele pelas águas abaixo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

Boas mais um dia de sol passado com umas temperaturas suaves máxima 17.5ºc.
O vento esse já parou há muito tempo com a temperatura a descer 10.0ºc.


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2008 às 18:28)

Ainda registo 16 graus a esta hora. A humidade está um bocado baixa, a 54%. A pressão tem vindo a descer até aos 1024 mb, o que faz com que a minha estação tenha como previsão para as próximas horas chuva (o que é muito improvável de acontecer).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2008 às 18:43)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 10.4ºC, vento fraco de leste e céu limpo


T.Máxima de Hoje: 18.5ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 2.1ºC


----------



## DRC (15 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

Por aqui temperatura a descer
Vai agora nos 14ºC e o céu continua limpo.
Pressão a subir.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Temperaturas:

*Mín.:6,7ºC* (7:21)
*Máx.:20,0ºC* (15:25)

Humidade:

Máx.:*77%* (7:24)
Mín.:*32%* (16:06)

Rajada máxima de vento: *25,6km/h ENE* (12:44)

Actual:
*14,5ºC
39%HR
1023hpa
10,0km/h NE
Ponto de orvalho: 0,7ºC*


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

Céu limpo e 9,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,5ºC / 14,7ºC


----------



## Nuno (15 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

Boas

hoje tive mínima de 6.4 e Max de 17.2

Boa a noite a todos


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

agora em arruda 12.8Cº e ceu limpo


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

Boa noite!

*Extremos de hoje aqui em Odivelas:*
Tmin: 9,4ºC
Tmáx: 17,8ºC

----------------------

*Extremos no Canidelo, Gaia (JPS_Gaia):*
Tmin: 9,6ºC
Tmáx: 17,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

Por cá, tarde um pouco quente, mas acompanhada de vento fraco a moderado.
Cheguei agora a Moscavide e este foi o sítio mais frio onde saí, está mesmo bastante mais fresco que nos outros.
Agora estou com céu limpo e vento fraco, a temperatura está nos *12,6 ºC*.


----------



## Manuel Brito (15 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

Boas.
Neste momento 11ºC.
Minima de 07ºC e máxima de 19ºC.
Pressão 1022hpa vento NNE 14km/h (020º 07kt).


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2008 às 20:14)

Boas.

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo bem e espero que assim continue.

T: *9,3ºC*
HR: *65%*
P: *1023,1mb/hPa*


----------



## Turista (15 Nov 2008 às 20:14)

Mais um entediante dia de sol e mais sol 
De momento sigo com 12,8ºC. A *máxima* atingiu os 16,3ºC e a *mínima* os 9,3ºC

Abraços,


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,9 ºC*
Tx: *18,1 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Perfect Storm (15 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

Boa noite ! Em alcobaça neste momento a sensação de frio é enorme! O carro regista 6 graus. Vou  aquecer com os doces conventuais !


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2008 às 20:31)

Boa noite a todos.
Mais um dia solarengo e ameno.
Extremos de hoje:
T. Máxima: 17.3ºC
T. Mínima: 9.7ºC
De momento estão 13º.8, e 1022 hpa.

Quando será que muda este tempo primaveril??


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (15 Nov 2008 às 20:38)

En Huelva tinemos 12.3º, céu limpo,
y vento fraco de NE.

Hoje: 4.5º/19.4º

En meu blog, ponho nueva noticia:

www.meteohuelva.blogsspot.com

Abre a estaçao de esqui de Serra nevada en Granada.

Um saúdo amigos


----------



## Brunomc (15 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

Céu limpo e vento nulo

tenho 7.0¤C


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

Boa Noite!

Tarde Agradável por Lisboa... Vento fraco e Temperatura a rondar os 16ºC/17ºC








Por Mira-Sintra, a Temperatura Máxima atingiu os *18,0ºC*

Neste momento já levo *11,2ºC*, a 1ºC de Atingir a Mínima do Dia!

Humidade nos 52%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,7ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 20:48)

Hoje a temperatura está a descer um pouco mais rápido!!  esta temperatura tinha eu ontem quase a meia noite levo agora 12,7ºC o vento anda entre os 5 e os 10km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................................11.2º
T máx............................................17.5º

H min.............................................44%
H máx............................................60%

Pressão actual.................................1026 hPa


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

Boa noite

Hoje passei o dia por terras Alentejanas (Portel). Foi um dia cAAlmo de sol e céu limpo

Neste momento em Oeiras estão 13ºC


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Mais um dia solarengo e ameno.
> Extremos de hoje:
> T. Máxima: 17.3ºC
> ...



A partir de dia 25, mais ou menos (e segundo as previsões e modelos).


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

Boa noite!
Por aqui o dia não ultrepassou os 16 graus e céu limpo.
Neste momento, neste momento temperatura actual é de 5.6 graus e sem vento


----------



## Z13 (15 Nov 2008 às 21:10)

Boa noite

Dia ameno pelo nordeste. As temperaturas oscilaram entre *-0,8ºC* ás 7h20 da madrugada e os *17,0ºC* ás 14h40.

Neste momento sigo com  *4,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2008 às 21:13)

Acabo de Ultrapassar a anterior Mínima do Dia!! Neste momento levo *9,8ºC*

Vento nos 7,4 km/h


----------



## Bgc (15 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

Boa noite.
Dia ameno por aqui, conforme relatado.
Noite menos fria que as anteriores, por agora.

Sigo com 6.3ºC, apesar de já ter tido 5.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *11,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *55 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,9 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (N)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Acabo de Ultrapassar a anterior Mínima do Dia!! Neste momento levo *9,8ºC*
> 
> Vento nos 7,4 km/h




O Vento acalmou... (0,0 km/h), e a Temperatura desce rapidamente! Neste momento já levo *9,1ºC*

Humidade nos 64%
Pressão nos 1023 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

Mais um dia belo e ameno. Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *17,4ºC*
Tmín: *5,2ºC*

HRmáx: 84%
HRmín: 39%


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,5 (14h12)
Mínima = 6,3 ºC (07h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

De momento sigo com:
T: *8,4ºC*
HR: _*70%*_
P: *1022,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Hazores (15 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

boa noite 

por agora o tempo continua instável, de vez em quando caí um aguaceiro ou outro forte.

aqui estão as fotos das ribeiras (torrentes) que hoje à tarde debitaram muita àgua para o mar.


foto 1-ribeira das sete 





foto 2-como a água da ribeira estava suja de terra (e algum lixo, infelizmente) quando chega ao mar faz isto uma mancha castanha com umas boas centenas de metros






foto 3 -a parte final da ribeira (tem um nome mas não me lembro qual é agora. nesta foto o caudal da ribeira já tinha diminuido bastante.






NOTA: as fotos não são minhas, são da minha irmã

se esta mensagem não se encaixar neste tópico os admistradores façam favor de a colocar no tópico certo, obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *57 %*
P. Atm.: *1025,1 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

Boas Fotos!! Obrigado... (À irmã do Hazores por as tirar, e ao Hazores por as Publicar)! Grande diferença, relativa ao estado do tempo, daqui para aí!

Neste momento tenho *8,7ºC*, tendo a Temperatura descido 0,9ºC em poucos minutos, devido a uma acalmia do Vento!

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2008 às 23:16)

Boas por aqui vamos com 10.1ºc e vento fraco.

A pressão vai nos 1027hpa e 69%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.5/17.5ºc

Por aqui vamos continuando sentado há espera de novidades

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 23:17)

Boas

Por aqui vou agora com 9,9ºC...em Grândola estão neste momento 5,9ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2008 às 23:43)

Sigo com 9,5ºC e em Grândola estão agora 5,4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

Olá!

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: 16,0ºC
Tmin: 7,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

Neste momento encontro-me com a Temperatura Mínima do Dia... Tenho *8,6ºC*

_*Extremos de Hoje:*_






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Mínima de *10,7ºC*, e uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,1ºC*
Por lá, ás 19:03, estavam 13,4ºC de Temperatura, e 1024 hPa de Pressão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *62 %*
P. Atm.: *1025,3 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

Viva! 
Temperaturas de hoje:
Max:16
Min:1.8


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 00:03)

*(15-11-2008)

t.max:  22.7ºC
t.min:  7.4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 00:03)

Destaque para algumas temperaturas actuais:

Moita: 5,7 ºC
Mira Sintra: 8,8 ºC
Moscavide: 9,6 ºC
Barcarena: 10,3 ºC
Oeiras: 12,2 ºC
Almada: 12,7 ºC
Queluz: 12,7 ºC
Portela: 13,1 ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite
> 
> por agora o tempo continua instável, de vez em quando caí um aguaceiro ou outro forte.



Das 21 às 22h UTC caíram mais 20,2mm no Pico.
Das 22 às 23h UTC mais 18,8mm na mesma ilha.

Está agreste por lá!!

Precipitação no Pico nas últimas horas:





Assim por estimativa, e a contar com os 18,8mm da última hora, a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h anda a rondar os 90mm.


Precipitação na Horta:





A estação de Angra não está a debitar dados 

*Hazores*, tens alguma forma de contabilizar a precipitação que aí caíu??


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (16 Nov 2008 às 00:18)

Boas noites 


Dia 15 de novembro 

Temp min 9.3 ºC as 5h00 
Temp max 17.2 ºC 14h00


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2008 às 00:25)

Boa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2008 às 00:27)

Boa noite. Hoje por cá foi mais um dia quente de céu nublado com algumas abertas e também alguns aguaceiros moderados pelo tarde.

Tmin - 18,6ºC
Tmax - 22,1ºC
Actual - 19,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 00:33)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *68 %*
P. Atm.: *1025,2 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2008 às 00:36)

Hazores disse:


> se esta mensagem não se encaixar neste tópico os admistradores façam favor de a colocar no tópico certo, obrigado



Apesar do IM não ter qualquer alerta actual para os Açores, nas próximas horas ainda é esperada precipitação bastante significativa para o grupo central:






Imagem de satelite actual:





Quanto à mensagem, está no tópico correcto sim!
Apesar da instalilidade que se vive nos Açores, em especial no grupo ocidental e central, não se abriu um tópico especial porque infelizmente trata-se de um centro de instabilidade que está restrito a apenas algumas ilhas, e temos poucos foristas que nos possam ir dando conta do que se passa por lá.
De qualquer maneira, agradecemos todos os relatos que possas fazer em relação ao tempo que aí faz.
Mais tarde, se acharmos necessário, cria-se um tópico à parte e movemos para lá alguns posts sobre o assunto. Assim como o fizemos, por exemplo, com a chuva forte e a trovoada ocorrida em Lisboa o mês passado.

Para já, tal não se justifica, por isso vai postando aqui no seguimento.
Obrigado


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 00:41)

por aqui :

céu limpo e vento nulo

6.0ºC


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2008 às 00:41)

Boas noites! 

Ranking das 10 estações do IM mais fresquinhas  às 23h UTC:


Aljezur: *+1,0ºC*
Alvega: *+1,1ºC*
Alvalade: *+1,2ºC*
Coruche: *+1,8ºC*
Lamas de Mouro: *+2,0ºC*
Alcobaça: *+2,1ºC*
Rio Maior:  *+2,6ºC*
Tomar:  *+2,7ºC*
Sabúgal: *+3,3ºC*
Setúbal: *+3,4ºC*

E continua a festa da inversão térmica.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 00:45)

Vou com 9,3ºc numa estação e 10,2ºC noutra...não sei onde o IM tem a estação de Setúbal mas na cidade não pode ser


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2008 às 00:50)

miguel disse:


> Vou com 9,3ºc numa estação e 10,2ºC noutra...não sei onde o IM tem a estação de Setúbal mas na cidade não pode ser



Sim *Miguel*, tens uns valores bem diferentes (em mais 6ºC) do que o IM.
Segundo o site deles, a estação fica na *Estação de Fruticultura*, sabes onde é que fica?


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 00:57)

Thomar disse:


> Sim *Miguel*, tens uns valores bem diferentes (em mais 6ºC) do que o IM.
> Segundo o site deles, a estação fica na *Estação de Fruticultura*, sabes onde é que fica?



Eu não faço ideia onde é, mas até pelo nome não pode ser na cidade nem tenho esse frio aqui nem pensar nem é preciso termómetro para saber  vou agora com 9,3ºC na estação que marca menos, no termómetro de mercúrio marca 8ºC certos na estação que está no terraço marca 9,8ºC agora e vento de 13,3km/h NNE


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 01:00)

Daqui a pouco posto a temperatura em Grândola quando receber por sms


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 01:00)

eu acho que por aqui também devia ter um valor mais baixo..6.0ºC acho muito em relação ás outras estações do alentejo

isto é que eu não percebo..tinha o opel estacionado marcava 10.0ºC..isto ás 0h30

depois assim que começei a andar foi descendo..até que chegei a casa já tinha 6.0ºC

será se eu andasse mais uns 5 minutos a temperatura ainda descia mais?? acho isto muito estranho

haa levei ai uns 3 minutos do bar até casa


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 01:06)

A má noticia é que o vento aqui está a aumentar ronda agora os 10 a 15km/h  a temperatura estagnou devido a isso, a humidade é relativamente baixa 57%


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 01:17)

Nada a fazer assim com este vento, tenho agora 10,0ºC ...enquanto na Moita a poucos quilómetros daqui já leva 5,1ºC, mas na Moita desde as 00h a rajada máxima foi de 4,8km/h aqui foi de 14,8km/h e vento sempre constante a rondar os 10 a 15km/h na Moita é sempre 0,0km/h, e na Moita a humidade é de 80% e aqui apenas 57%...penso que isso diz tudo


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2008 às 01:20)

Ranking das 10 estações do IM mais fresquinhas * às 00h UTC*:

    * Aljezur: *+0,4ºC*
    * Alvalade:* +0,8ºC*
    * Alvega: *+1,1ºC*
    * Coruche:* +1,2ºC*
    * Portel:* +1,2ºC*
    * Lamas de Mouro:* +1,4ºC*
    * Alcobaça:* +1,7º*C
    * Rio Maior:* +1,9ºC*
    * Tomar:* +2,4ºC*
    * Alcácer do Sal:* +2,5ºC *


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 02:18)

Dados actuais:
9,5ºC a descer muito devagar
56%HR
1023hpa
5,7km/h N

Em Grândola estão agora 3,3ºC


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2008 às 02:20)

E terminando por hoje, deixo então a última actualização das 10 estações do *IM *mais fresquinhas * às 01h UTC*:


Aljezur: *-0,4ºC!!!*
Alvega: *+0,1ºC*
Alvalade: *+0,8ºC*
Coruche: *+0,9ºC*
Portel: *+1,0ºC*
Alcobaça:* +1,1ºC*
Rio Maior:* +1,6ºC*
Lamas de Mouro:* +1,7ºC*
Tomar:* +2,0ºC*
Alcácer do Sal:* +2,3ºC *


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 02:57)

por aqui vou com 7.1ºC


----------



## Turista (16 Nov 2008 às 02:59)

Por estes lados a temperatura está estagnada nos 9,8ºC e claro... céu muito limpo com lua e muitas estrelas 
Se não fosse a temperatura, seria uma noite primaveril...
Vamos então continuar à espera de melhores dias... 

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 03:08)

Vou com 9,1ºC e o vento não para 5,7km/h


----------



## Nuno (16 Nov 2008 às 05:09)

Boa noite

Andei por varios sitios de Setúbal e alguns sitios registei 4.5ºC 4ºC ás 3 da manha, por aqui tenho 7.5ºC..Noite bastante fria mesmo


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2008 às 08:36)

Nova minima do ano: 1,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2008 às 09:21)

Bons dias por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco,a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 7.1ºc e a actual 10.6ºc ,pressão 1029hpa e 71%hr.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2008 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 6,7ºC por agora.

Mínima de 1,3ºC com nevoeiro nos vales.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a manhã está fresca e ensolarada.
O vento sopra fraco do quadrante NE e estou com *13,2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 10:55)

Thomar disse:


> Sim *Miguel*, tens uns valores bem diferentes (em mais 6ºC) do que o IM.
> Segundo o site deles, a estação fica na *Estação de Fruticultura*, sabes onde é que fica?



Tenho uma ideia onde essa estação fica, talvez cerca de 10 km a Leste de Setúbal, nos campos de fruticultura que se avistam de uma estrada nacional muito antiga por onde passei há uns tempos.
Não confundir com a estrada nacional do Poceirão, é mesmo uma estrada perdida no meio de terrenos que por sua vez liga a outra estrada nacional, antes da entrada no Alto Estanqueiro/Jardia, para quem vem de Alcácer do Sal.
Uma belíssima estrada que eu adorei onde não se conseguia andar a mais de 30 km/h e que eu conheci graças ao GPS.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

Por aqui está a ser mais uma manhã bem fresquinha .

Depois de ter tido a temperatura mínima de 5,6ºC (), sigo agora com:

T:* 11,9ºC*
HR: *63%*
P: *1025,8mb/hPa*


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

céu limpo e vento fraco 

tenho 12.0ºC


temperaturas registadas

00h40 - 6.0ºC

09h00 - 6.0ºC

09h40 - 8.0ºC 

10h55 - 12.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2008 às 11:02)

Boas por aqui a temperatura já vai nos 14.9ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 11:10)

Acreditem ou não, a temperatura ainda não subiu praticamente nada desde as 10h.
Vou ainda com *13,5 ºC* e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante NE.


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia os locais mais frios ás 10h00 eram:

> Chaves: 2.7ºC

> Guarda: 3.2ºC

> Sabugal: 3.9ºC

> Trancoso: 4.4ºC

Aqui (Póvoa de S. Iria) estão 13ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 11:18)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima desceu aos *6,9ºC* 

Em Grândola a mínima foi de *1,3ºC* 

Agora já vai a aquecer e registo, 15,5ºC, 45%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco a moderado 5,0km/h a rajada mais alta até agora foi de 24,1km/h (8:30)


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 11:20)

Nuno disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Andei por varios sitios de Setúbal e alguns sitios registei 4.5ºC 4ºC ás 3 da manha, por aqui tenho 7.5ºC..Noite bastante fria mesmo



Sítios de Setúbal mas mesmo dentro da cidade ou arredores?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2008 às 11:43)

Por aqui tive a Minima mais fria deste outono até agora, 1.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.3ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 11:45)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *57 %*
Pressão: *1026,9 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2008 às 11:50)

Mais uma manhã de sol

Neste momento Oeiras segue com 18ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

Boas Tardes!

O Vento fez com que houvesse bastantes "saltos" na Temperatura, durante a noite, mas ainda assim, a Mínima foi de *7,2ºC*


Neste momento, o Sol brilha, e não há uma única núvem no Céu... 


A Temperatura está nos 17,5ºC, e a Máxima até agora foi de *18,2ºC*

Humidade nos 36%
Pressão nos 1024 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

Aqui a mínima foi de *7,7 ºC*.
Ainda arrefeceu bastante durante a noite.
Agora o sol brilha e o vento sopra fraco do quadrante NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

Algumas mínimas de hoje, na Grande Lisboa:

Aeródromo da Granja: 1,3 ºC
Moita: 1,6 ºC
Barcarena: 7,1 ºC
Mira Sintra: 7,2 ºC
*MOSCAVIDE: 7,7 ºC*
Queluz: 8,8 ºC
Lisboa/Gago Coutinho: 8,9 ºC
Portela: 9,8 ºC
Oeiras: 10,1 ºC
Lisboa/Geofísico: 10,3 ºC
Almada: 10,8 ºC


----------



## Nuno (16 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

Bom dia 

Aqui a minima foi de 6.4ºC e agora tenho 16.6ºC

Dentro de Setúbal, perto onde mora o Mourinho,a estrada que vai para a baixa de palmela, antes de chegar a rotunda onde é a quinta do Hilario . E junto tambem a um canavial, ao pé do parque de vanicelos, a parte que esta virada para a estrada onde passa os carros e apanhas os semafores, aii registei 4ºC. Em Setúbal no centro estavam 9ºC, a medida que nos aproximávamos desses locais a temperatura caia de 5 em 5 graus rapidamente isto tudo ocorreu por volta das 3 da manha, depois por volta das 4 horas em Setubal no centro marcava 6.5ºC .


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

Nuno disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui a minima foi de 6.4ºC e agora tenho 16.6ºC
> 
> Dentro de Setúbal, perto onde mora o Mourinho,a estrada que vai para a baixa de palmela, antes de chegar a rotunda onde é a quinta do Hilario . E junto tambem a um canavial, ao pé do parque de vanicelos, a parte que esta virada para a estrada onde passa os carros e apanhas os semafores, aii registei 4ºC. Em Setúbal no centro estavam 9ºC, a medida que nos aproximávamos desses locais a temperatura caia de 5 em 5 graus rapidamente isto tudo ocorreu por volta das 3 da manha, depois por volta das 4 horas em Setubal no centro marcava 6.5ºC .



A pois ali já é um local mais descampado isso explica essa variação  eu aqui tão perto desse local tinha 8/9ºC a essa altura


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 13:05)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *47 %*
P. Atm.: *1025,9 hPa*
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NNE)
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

céu limpo e vento fraco

estou com 19.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 13:16)

Por cá, neste momento estou com 16.4ºC e o vento está fraco...lindo dia de Primavera


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 14:17)

céu limpo e vento fraco

19.5¤C


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 14:17)

Dia de Primavera no seu melhor por aqui  22,3ºC e 27%HR vento fraco e céu limpinho


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Nov 2008 às 14:29)

boas

como tinha dito este fim de semana a praia é rei,  ontem apanhei uma bela tarde de praia e hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho, mas  quando o sol se esconde por completo o frio instala-se de uma maneira bastante rápida passando de uns calções para calças, t´shirt  e polar.  

aqui fica algumas imagens de ontem 

Praia da Foz - Aldeia do Meco - Sesimbra



















abraços


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 15:14)

Boa tarde de sol e vento fraco aqui. A temperatura deve de estar muito próxima (ou deve já ter atingido mesmo) da máxima. Tenho agora 18,6º com humidade baixa (43%) e 1025 mb de pressão. 2,1 km/h de N.

É ainda de referir a mínima desta madrugada, 8,8º.


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 15:19)

por aqui a mínima foi de----------- *6.0ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

por aqui :

céu limpo e vento fraco

20.0¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 15:39)

Estou com *20,3 ºC* depois de ter atingido os *20,6 ºC*, às 15:30h.
O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e o sol bastante forte numa tarde bastante solarenga.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 15:50)

Dia quentinho este  máxima até ao momento de 22,7ºC, agora tenho 22,1ºc e 27%HR


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

parece que a temperatura maxima aqui foi de 20.0ºC

já estou com 19.5ºC

tarde de muito sol com céu azul e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

A máxima foi de *20,7 ºC* por volta das 16h.
Agora desce ligeiramente e vai nos *20,5 ºC*.
A humidade está nos *35 %* e o vento mantém-se fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

Lindas fotos *ajrebelo*!

Por cá, após uma Temperatura Máxima de *20,3ºC*, eis que sigo com 19,2ºC

Humidade nos 33%
Pressão nos 1023 hPa
Vento nos 13,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,5ºC

O Céu continua Limpo, tal como esteve todo o Dia...


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 17:00)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Temperaturas:

*Mín.:6,9ºC* (7:27)
*Máx.:22,7ºC* (16:19)

Humidade:

Máx.:*74%* (7:35)
Mín.:*26%* (15:58)

Rajada máxima de vento: *24,1km/ NE* (8:30)

Actual:
*19,0ºC
38%HR
1024hpa
8,6km/h N
Ponto de orvalho:4,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2008 às 17:23)

Boas mais um dia de céu limpo e muitos virão até não sei quando

Hoje já se sentiu mais quente a máxima 18.5ºc,o vento foi fraco.

Neste momento a temperatura vai descendo 13.1ºc a pressão 1028hpa 58%hr.


----------



## Turista (16 Nov 2008 às 17:25)

De momento sigo com 13,3ºC.
Dia completamente azul com ausência de vento...enfim... mais do mesmo...


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2008 às 17:26)

Céu limpo e 13,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 

1,3ºC / 16,3ºC

Variação da temperatura máxima e mínima nestes últimos 5 dias.





Em princípio, amanhã já deve ocorrer uma ligeira descida de temperatura, tanto na máxima como na mínima.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (16 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

En huelva hoje, minima de 6.5º y maxima de 20.3º

Dia con muito sol, y vento fraco.

A estaçao de esqui de serra nevada esta aperta,
podem ver en meu blog.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2008 às 18:00)

Por aqui vamos com 12ºc e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2008 às 18:04)

Oi malta.
Mais um dia ameno...
Extremos de hoje:
T. Maxima: 18.2ºC
T. Mínima: 8.9ºC (nada mau...)

Presentemente, estão 17º...
E agora, ver o Glorioso...


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Nov 2008 às 18:06)

Boa tarde

Por céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp: 13ºC
Hr: 52ºC
Pressão: 1025 hpa.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 18:08)

A esta hora ainda marco aqui 17 graus 

Hoje a mínima não vai ser ultrapassada de certeza... (8,8º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 18:41)

Chego a casa já de noite.
Na rua vi um _Opel Corsa_ a marcar 15,0 ºC.
Na estação tenho uma temperatura de *15,6 ºC*.
O céu está limpo e o vento praticamente nulo, houve um grande arrefecimento durante a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 18:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,7 ºC*
Tx: *20,7 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

Boa tarde!

Tarde quentinha, a de hoje.
Voltei a superar a barreira dos 20ºC. A máxima hoje foi de 20,2ºC
A mínima de 9,2ºC

Por agora, ainda uns agradáveis 16,7ºC.


----------



## fsl (16 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

Em  OEIRAS dia bastante agradavel, no entanto com arrefecimento acentuado logo que desaparece o Sol..


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 16-11-08  19:17) 
Temperatura:  15.0°C  
Humidade: 61%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.5°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1025.9 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  40.4mm 
Wind chill:  15.0°C  
Indíce THW:   14.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  10.1°C às   6:30  20.2°C às 14:12 
Humidade:  42%  às  14:23  67%  às   8:20 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.3°C às   0:17  8.9°C às  12:14 
Pressão:  1024.4mb  às   1:49  1026.6mb  às  10:16 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às   9:52 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.3°C às   7:43  
Maior Indíce Calor   19.4°C às  14:11 


SIZE]


----------



## Hazores (16 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

AnDré disse:


> Das 21 às 22h UTC caíram mais 20,2mm no Pico.
> Das 22 às 23h UTC mais 18,8mm na mesma ilha.
> 
> Está agreste por lá!!
> ...




boa noite


começo por dizer que e tudo o vento levou, ou seja, passado a grande quantidade de chuva, veio o vento nada fora de normal, mas a soprar muito fresco.

e é assim que continua por aqui.

andré, infelizmentente não tenho nenhuma estação meterológica, nem sei de ninguem que tenha aqui pela minha zona.

os dados que por vezes me guio são os das estações meterológicas do CLIMAAT, e têm uma que dista a cerca de 7/8 Km mas lá a chuva que registou foram cerca de 10 mm.

posso dizer te que à mesma hora a doze Km de distância não chovia nada.

por essa razão mesmo que a estação estivesse a emitir dados os valores não seriam os do pico.

na zona oeste da ilha, provavelmente (isto a olhómetro) deve ter caido num espaço de 4 horas esses valores (90mm).

pois tal como na ilha do pico esta zona oeste tem uma serra e que por isso também faz com que ocorra precipitação orográfica, fazendo com que caia grande quanidade de precipitação numa zona muito localizada.

só é pena que os americanos da base das lages não disponibilizem o radar que estes têm montado na serra de santa bárbara de forma a podermos ver o desnvolvimento da situações.


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

Temperatura estagnada nos 15 graus.
Vento Fraco e céu limpo.
Meu Deus , que tédio!

Edição (19h40) Descida para 14.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 19:32)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *45 %*
Pressão: *1026,4 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


Quando vim da rua estava já um início de noite fresco, agora arrefece acentuadamente, já após o pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

fsl disse:


> Em  OEIRAS dia bastante agradavel, no entanto com arrefecimento acentuado logo que desaparece o Sol..



É verdade, sentiu-se um grande arrefecimento mesmo ainda antes do pôr-do-sol.
Saí de casa pouco depois das 16h, com *20,2 ºC* e cheguei a casa duas horas depois, já com *15,7 ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (16 Nov 2008 às 19:58)

Boa Noite!
A temperatura actual é 8.9ºC e a máxima foi de 13.7ºC
A humidade está nos 72%


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite
> 
> começo por dizer que e tudo o vento levou, ou seja, passado a grande quantidade de chuva, veio o vento nada fora de normal, mas a soprar muito fresco.
> 
> ...



Pois, a partir da madrugada/manhã a precipitação deixou de cair tanto no Pico como na Horta:

Pico:





Horta:





A instabilidade encontra-se agora mais a ocidente.
As Flores das 14h às 15h UTC, acumulou 17,5mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

Boa noite. Aqui pela Lagoa (Açores) foi um dia de céu nublado com alguns periodos de pouca neblusidade.

Tmin - 18,6ºC
Tmax - 23,2ºC

Actual - 19,4ºC

Aqui o frio tarda em chegar


----------



## joaoj (16 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

Boa noite
Dados da minha localidade

Temperaturas: 
Actual: *5.2 °C*
Maxima: 8.8 °C 	
Minima: 	 -1.0 °C
Humidade:   	95%
Vento: 	  4.8km/h 
Rajada : 	16.1km/h 
Vento: 	ESTE 	
Pressão: 	1024.3hPa


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

*Extremos de hoje, Arroja - Odivelas:*
Tmin: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 20,2ºC

--------------------

*Extremos no Canidelo, Gaia (JPS_Gaia):*
Tmin: 10,6ºC
Tmáx: 18,1ºC
Actual: 12,3ºC


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 20:41)

por aqui :

 céu limpo e vento nulo

estão 6.5¤C


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 20:47)

Tenho a temperatura a subir e a humidade a descer  registo 16,0ºC e 39%HR  no terraço e vento de 15,5km/h


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

Por aqui, a Temperatura desce... mas desce lentamente...

Ainda tenho *11,6ºC*

Humidade nos 67%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento nos 5,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,1ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo o vento aumentou de intensidade NW/N.
A temperatura vai nos 10.9ºc.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 20:57)

Registo 15,9ºC no terraço e 14,2ºC no outro termómetro que está na janela, no mercúrio marca 14 também...vento moderado 10 a 20km/h esta noite não deve ser tão fria como as ultimas duas noites por aqui...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 20:58)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *46 %*
Pressão: *1027,3 hPa*
Vento: *3 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *2 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

Por cá, tive uma mínima de 8.8ºC e máxima de 18.6ºC agora estou com 14.9ºC   espetáculo.


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Nov 2008 às 21:10)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min............................................11.7º
T máx...........................................19.2º

H min............................................37%
H máx...........................................64%

Pressão actual...............................1028 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 9.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de Leste e está céu limpo


T.Máxima de Hoje: 19.6ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 1.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

A temperatura tem estado a descer bem, a minha estação marca agora 12,0º.


----------



## Bgc (16 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui a temperatura ainda não desceu muito.

Registo 6ºC embora, numa pequena volta que dei de carro pela cidade, a temperatura tenha oscilado entre os 5.5ºC e os 8.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

Estou com 15.4ºC   viva Maio, a temperatura tem estado a subir, e acho que ainda vou aos 16ºC.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou com 15.4ºC   viva Maio, a temperatura tem estado a subir, e acho que ainda vou aos 16ºC.



Maio??? Não quererás dizer antes Novembro?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Maio??? Não quererás dizer antes Novembro?



Não, hoje pareceu um dia tipico de Maio.


----------



## Bgc (16 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

Deduzo que o Mário estivesse a ser irónico...


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, hoje pareceu um dia tipico de Maio.



Ah, estava a ver... 

Mesmo assim parece-me que em Maio as temperaturas são ligeiramente mais altas.


----------



## Z13 (16 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite!

Por aqui tivemos um autentico dia de primavera, com as temperaturas a oscilarem entre os *0,1ºC* ás 7h18 e os *19,2* ás 15h22.

Foi o dia da semana com maior amplitude térmica, creio eu.

Neste momento  *3,8ºC* em lenta descida...
e uma HR de *89%*

até amanha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *49 %*
Pressão: *1027,7 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2008 às 22:08)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 17,7 (14h25)
Mínima = 7,4 ºC (07h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

Por aqui a temperatura tambem têm vindo a subir lentamente 11.6ºc apesar do vento soprar com alguma intensidade NW.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

A minha estação parece que está viciada...  hoje já é o *QUARTO* dia consecutivo que tenho como valor de humidade relativa mínima 41%...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

Boa noite:
Belo dia de Primavera que esteve hoje!!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 17,9ºC


----------



## *Dave* (16 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

Boas .

Por aqui a temperatura já desceu aos 8,9ºC, mas depois começou a subir e está agora nos *9,2ºC*.
A HR está nos *77%* e a pressão nos *1025,2mb/hPa*


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

Dados actuais:
*13,6ºC
47%HR
1026hpa
6,5km/h NE*


----------



## *Dave* (16 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *15,0ºC*
Tmín: *5,2ºC*


----------



## amarusp (16 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

Curioso, a temperatura tem vindo a subir , agora está em 9,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

amarusp disse:


> Curioso, a temperatura tem vindo a subir , agora está em 9,3ºC



Sim aqui pela região de Sintra/Lisboa tambem, estou com 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

Por hoje fico por aqui e a temperatura mantêm-se nos 11.6ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.1/18.5ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

*(16-11-2008)

t.max:  23.9ºC
t.min:  6.0ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

* céu limpo
* vento nulo
* 9.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,0 ºC*
H. Rel.: *53 %*
Pressão: *1028,0 hPa*
Vento: *14 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## fsl (16 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

Em OEIRAS a TEMP subiu 1,5º entre as 21:45 e 22:45. de 13.5 º para 15.0º


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

> Em OEIRAS a TEMP subiu 1,5º entre as 21:45 e 22:45. de 13.5 º para 15.0º



aqui também anda no sobe e desce..

notei a pouco algumas diferenças em vários locais de vendas novas..

diferenças de 1.5ºC - 2.0ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

Sigo agora com *12,6ºC, 49%HR*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

E estava com 11,6ºC, quando a Temperatura deu um "salto" para os 14,9ºC...

No entanto, já desci para os 14,1ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Mínima de *10,1ºC*, e uma Temperatura Máxima de *16,8ºC*
Por lá, ás 17:48, estavam 14,8ºC de Temperatura, e 1025 hPa de Pressão...


----------



## Turista (16 Nov 2008 às 23:27)

Extremos de hoje para Peniche:

*Mínima* - 9,2ºC
*Máxima *- 16,4ºC

Sigo com 12,4ºC, 96% de humidade e 1030.1 hPa.  (viva ao anticiclone)

Foi mais um dia de bocejo em termos de animação meteorológica...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

Gilmet disse:


> E estava com 11,6ºC, quando a Temperatura deu um "salto" para os 14,9ºC...
> 
> No entanto, já desci para os 14,1ºC



Noite mais amena, a de hoje.
Esta noite devo ficar-me por volta dos 8,5 ºC.

Estou ainda com *12,7 ºC* e *54 %*.


----------



## squidward (16 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Uma coisa que tenho reparado nos últimos anos, é que, antigamente os vidros do meu quarto durante a madrugada ficavam sempre molhados. Agora há uns anos para cá que isso já não acontece. Isso deve-se á falta de humidade, certo??


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2008 às 07:26)

Bons Dias!

A Temperatura Mínima nem me desiludiu... desceu aos *10,2ºC*


Neste momento tenho 11,1ºC (Em queda)
Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de ONO (292º)


O Céu está? Adivinhem lá... Está limpo, pois claro...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (17 Nov 2008 às 08:57)

En Huelva céu limpo,
minima de 6.2º vento fraco
de E.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2008 às 09:19)

Bom dia
Quem diria, acordei com o céu limpo 
T.actual: 9.4ºC
T.min: 5.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Nov 2008 às 09:22)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Temperatura Minima de Hoje foi de 1.9ºC e mais uma vez formou-se geada.
Neste momento estão 8.9ºC e está céu limpo


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui mínima de 10,4ºC.
Por agora céu limpo (para variar um bocado) e 13ºC.
Mais um dia primaveril.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e 5,2ºC.

Mínima de 1,5ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## vitamos (17 Nov 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, pressão em 1028hPa. Destaque para o vento que sopra fraco mas com algumas rajadas mais notórias a espaços.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Nov 2008 às 10:40)

Bom Dia   

Céu limpo e vento fraco

11.5¤C


ás 7h40 tinha 5.5¤C e houve alguma formaçao de geada durante a madrugada..


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2008 às 10:50)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui 16,4ºC
ceu entre o pouco e muito nublado
80%HR
1020hpa

min 13,2


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Nov 2008 às 11:57)

Neste momento por aqui estão 17.2ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo


----------



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2008 às 12:02)

Mínimo Hoje:  3.7 ºC (04:16) 

Minima mais amena hoje. Agora 17,7ºC e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Nov 2008 às 12:06)

céu limpo e vento fraco

17.5¤C


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

Bom dia


Mais um dia cAAlmo

Neste momento em Bragança estão 8.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2008 às 12:33)

Boas tardes para não variar mais um dia de céu limpo e com muito sol

O vento vai soprando fraco e as temperaturas a mínima ficou-se pelos 8.4ºc com actual bastante quentinho 18.8ºc pressão 1029hpa 39%hr.

Até já.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Olá a todos.
Por cá, a mínima foi de *8,4 ºC* e a noite foi de vento calmo.
A partir de hoje as mínimas sobem e o frio abranda por uns dias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *17,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *46 %*
Pressão: *1027,4 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2008 às 12:46)

Por cá, estou com 17.4ºC  vamos lá tirar o mofo das t-shirts em Novembro, já que não tirámos no Verão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 13:17)

Estou já com *18,3 ºC*.
Hoje devo ir aos 21 ºC.



Destaque para as seguintes estações amadoras: 


Oeiras: *21,1 ºC*

---

Mira Sintra: *12,3 ºC*

Setúbal: *12,2 ºC*


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2008 às 13:29)

Por aqui uma tarde parecida com as  dos últimos dias, mas ligeiramente mais fresca que a de ontem. 

Céu limpo e 10,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Destaque para as seguintes estações amadoras:
> 
> Mira Sintra: *12,3 ºC*
> Setúbal: *12,2 ºC*



Atenção que estas estações não estão a dar dados correctos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 14:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Atenção que estas estações não estão a dar dados correctos...



Ah não ? 
Bem estranhei, mas sabes o que se passa ?


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Ah não ?
> Bem estranhei, mas sabes o que se passa ?



A minha era porque tinha o pc desligado


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

Bem a minha mínima foi de 8,3ºC...

Agora sigo com mais um dia bastante agradável e algo quentinho 21,1ºC, 33%GR, 1027hpa e vento fraco 6,5km/h N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 14:29)

miguel disse:


> A minha era porque tinha o pc desligado



Mas actualizava constantemente em Rapid Fire; pensei mesmo que estava a transmitir, pois o histórico actualizava os dados a cada 5 segundos e eles ficavam aquivados em intervalos de 5 minutos.


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

Pois, eu não percebo da parte técnica da transmissão dos dados, para o wunderground, etc..
Mas é uma falha que há lá, que quando uma estação não está online, durante algum tempo, em vez de no gráfico desaparecer a série nesse período, aparece uma linha constante, e os dados entre a última, e a primeira quando volta a funcionar, estão de facto ligados, por uma recta, o que não deveria acontecer..
Não sei se isso é alguma coisa que tem que ser definida por quem envia os dados, alguma opção, ou se é mesmo uma falha do esquema do wunderground..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2008 às 14:41)

Boas..aqui pelo bairro continuamos quentinhos vou com uma temp:de 20.8ºc 
O vento mal se dá por ele e céu limpo

Até logo


----------



## fsl (17 Nov 2008 às 14:45)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estou já com *18,3 ºC*.
> Hoje devo ir aos 21 ºC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 14:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Mas actualizava constantemente em Rapid Fire; pensei mesmo que estava a transmitir, pois o histórico actualizava os dados a cada 5 segundos e eles ficavam aquivados em intervalos de 5 minutos.



Mas o valor apresentado devia ser sempre o mesmo não


----------



## vitamos (17 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

Tarde de sol e calor! Dá mesmo vontade de andar de t.shirt


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 14:51)

Aqui o vento aumentou um pouco o que permitiu que a temperatura descesse um pouco agora tenho 20,4ºC, 35%HR, 1026hpa e vento fraco a moderado...  máximo até agora de 17,6km/h NE


----------



## Brunomc (17 Nov 2008 às 16:09)

céu limpo e vento fraco

estou com 20.0¤C


----------



## HotSpot (17 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

Máximo Hoje:  21.1 ºC (15:08) 

Mais 1 dia de primavera.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2008 às 16:47)

O sol a desaparecer no horizonte, céu limpo e 11,4ºC.

A destacar hoje uma descida de 4ºC na temperatura máxima em relação ao dia de ontem.


Extremos de hoje:

1,5ºC / 12,2ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (17 Nov 2008 às 17:02)

Boa tarde 
Por aqui a temperatura desce lentamente.
Temp: 13,3
Hr: 72%
Pressão: 1027hpa.

Esta monotonia já começa a irritar






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bgc (17 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

Boa tarde. 
Já só 7.2ºC por aqui.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (17 Nov 2008 às 17:38)

Deixo as temperaturas do ultimos dias en Gibraleón:


Día     Min      Max

12      5.4º    18.9º
13      5.0º    19.6º
14      3.7º    19.9º
15      2.0º    19.8º
16      2.6º    21.8º
17      4.0º    22.8º

Ate logo amigos


----------



## *Dave* (17 Nov 2008 às 17:48)

Por aqui sigo com:

T: *13,0ºC*
HR: *52%*
P: *1024,2mb/hPa*

Uma vez mais a sensação de frio é imensa , a culpa é da baixa HR.


----------



## Bgc (17 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

Antevejo uma mínima mais baixa que na noite anterior. 
Cheguei agora aos 5.0ºC exactos.


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

Bgc disse:


> Antevejo uma mínima mais baixa que na noite anterior.
> Cheguei agora aos 5.0ºC exactos.



À hora da tua mensagem passei pela zona do IP4 que passa em Castro de Avelãs, a temperatura pelo carro era já de 3,5ºC.

Aqui em minha casa registo valores bem mais humildes, 7,2ºC neste momento, 74% e 1030 hPa. A máxima foi de 11,0ºC e a mínima de 3,3ºC.


----------



## amarusp (17 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

Boa Noite!

Temperatura actual:9,6ºC
Temperatura máxima15,5ºC
Temperatura minima:9,2 C


----------



## Brigantia (17 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

Fil disse:


> À hora da tua mensagem passei pela zona do IP4 que passa em Castro de Avelãs, a temperatura pelo carro era já de 3,5ºC.
> 
> Aqui em minha casa registo valores bem mais humildes, 7,2ºC neste momento, 74% e 1030 hPa. A máxima foi de 11,0ºC e a mínima de 3,3ºC.




Essa deve ser a zona de Bragança que regista as temperaturas mais baixas...e penso que já pretence a Gostei, certo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

Boas..hoje aqui pelo bairro tivemos um dia quentinho com uma máxima agradável 21.0ºc.

Neste momento o vento aumentou de velocidade de W/NW com a temperatura nos 13.4ºc pressão 1026hpa 53%hr.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

Hoje foi assim:

Mín:*8,3ºC*
Máx:*22,1ºC*

Humidade:

Max:*80%*
Mín:*32%*

Rajada máxima: *20,5km/h NW*

Actual:
*16,7ºC
52%HR
1024hpa
5,7km/h N*


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2008 às 19:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Essa deve ser a zona de Bragança que regista as temperaturas mais baixas...e penso que já pretence a Gostei, certo?



Sim já pertence à freguesia de Gostei, mas está colado à cidade. O Bairro da Devesa penso que também pertence a Gostei mas está dentro do circulo urbano da cidade e é igualmente fria.

Aqui ainda vou em 7,1ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 11.6ºC e céu limpo

T.Máxima de Hoje: 20.1ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 1.9ºC:cold:


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Bem, hoje foi um dia estranho pois parecia que estava noutro planeta  andava tudo encassacado até ao cabelo  e eu de manga-curta.

Quando se entrava nas salas de aula, algumas tavam mais frias do que o ambiente cá fora  agora há saída da escola então, era o caos gelado, tudo a esfregar as mãos e apertar e ajeitar casacos, e tambem a dizer brr que frio  o que eu me ri hoje

Por cá, tive uma mínima de 10.7ºC e uma máxima de 19.8ºC neste momento estou com 15.6ºC, viva a Primavera pá, viva Maio


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

Eu vi o sol quando saí de casa de manhã cedinho e não o voltei a ver mais.
Passei o dia numa sala gelada. Nem tirei o casaco, nem o cachecol!

Até me custa a acreditar que hoje tive uma máxima de *21,2ºC*.


----------



## Bgc (17 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

Fil disse:


> À hora da tua mensagem passei pela zona do IP4 que passa em Castro de Avelãs, a temperatura pelo carro era já de 3,5ºC.
> 
> Aqui em minha casa registo valores bem mais humildes, 7,2ºC neste momento, 74% e 1030 hPa. A máxima foi de 11,0ºC e a mínima de 3,3ºC.





Moro bem perto dessa zona, uns 1500 metros no máximo.


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

Bgc disse:


> Moro bem perto dessa zona, uns 1500 metros no máximo.



Essa temperatura manteve-se em todo o percurso até ao cruzamento entre a entrada para o IP4 e a estrada da "recta da Mosca" (que já deve ficar mais perto de onde vives), depois à medida que entrava na cidade já na rotunda das Cantarias medi 5,5ºC. A surpresa tive-a agora ao verificar no site do IM que a estação oficial registava às 18h uns incríveis 9,4ºC...


----------



## Bgc (17 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

Já estou nos *3.8*ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2008 às 20:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Atenção que estas estações não estão a dar dados correctos...




Pois... O mau problema foi causado por uma "falha" no Weather Display, e que ainda dura neste momento...

Está difícil parceber o que se passa...



O Dia seguiu calmo, e quentinho... pelo que a Temperatura Máxima foi de *21,5ºC*

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC, estando estagnada entre os 13,8ºC e os 14,1ºC

Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## *Dave* (17 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

Por aqui sigo já com *10,1ºC*, mas não deve descer muito mais .

Friso que a mínima desta noite apenas ficou pelos 6,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2008 às 20:03)

Bgc disse:


> Já estou nos *3.8*ºC





Aqui no Bairro da Coxa ainda vou com 6.6ºC

Tive uma máxima de 11.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 20:22)

Tarde agradável de muito sol, com máxima de *20,9 ºC*.
Agora o céu continua limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2008 às 20:26)

Boas

Sigo com 16,3ºC, 50%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco 

Não espero uma noite muito fria, frio agora só a partir de sexta dia 21  e pode ser mesmo muito frio


----------



## *Dave* (17 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

A temperatura vai descendo a "bom ritmo" até . Resta-me esperar que continue assim.

T:* 9,6ºC*
HR: *67%*
P: *1023,4mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (17 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *17,5ºC*
Tmín: *6,1ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 21.6ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC
actual: 13.0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Nov 2008 às 20:57)

Boa noite. 
Por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado.

Tmin - 18,4ºC (atingida agora)

Tmax - 20,7ºC

Agora - 18,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2008 às 21:03)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo o vento vai soprando moderado com a temp:12.1ºc.


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Nov 2008 às 21:22)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................................13.7º
H máx..........................................19.9º

H min...........................................35%
H máx..........................................58%

Pressão........................................1026 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

Neste momento tenho *12,8ºC*

Humidade a 59%Pressão a 1026 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de N (360º)

O Céu continua limpo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

miguel disse:


> Mas o valor apresentado devia ser sempre o mesmo não



Claro, o valor era sempre o mesmo, daí ter começado a desconfiar.


----------



## amarusp (17 Nov 2008 às 21:35)

Nestas últimas 2 horas e 30m a temperatura baixou apenas 2.2ºC situando-se em 7.4ºC. A humidade é de 64%.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (17 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

En Huelva céu limpo, vento nulo
e 11.8º agora mismo.
Pode baixar ate 6º, e 4º en Gibraleón


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,1 ºC*
H. Rel.: *51 %*
Pressão: *1025,8 hPa*
Vento: *3 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (17 Nov 2008 às 21:52)

Por aqui estou a ter o maior arrefecimento dos últimos tempos.

Sigo já com:
T: *8,8ºC* 
HR: *69%*
P: *1022,3mb/hPa*


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2008 às 21:54)

Boa noite

Hoje, curiosamente, a minha mínima, de *-0,9ºC* foi alcançada apenas ás 8h38, quando já grande parte da cidade estava banhada pelo sol.

A máxima ficou-se pelos *16,2ºC* ás 14h59.

Neste momento a temperatura desce velozmente e já registo  *2,0ºC*, com HR de *98%* e uma PA de *1024mb*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 22:05)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *53 %*
Pressão: *1025,6 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (ONO)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

Boas pessoal...
Hoje, mais do mesmo...
Extremos do dia:
T. Máxima: 18.1ºC
T. Mínima: 9.7ºC

De momento, 13.8ºC, e tudo calmo...


----------



## Bgc (17 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

Noite fria por Bragança, neste momento 1.9ºC.

Nota-se facilmente que a humidade está muito alta e temos aquele aspecto de "nevoeiro" das noites frias nordestinas.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

Já estive com *11,9ºC*, mas neste momento tenho 12,1ºC


*Extremos de Hoje:* (De uma outra forma, devido a uma "avaria" no Weather Display

*Temperatura Mínima:* 10,2ºC (2:48)
*Temperatura Máxima:* 21,5ºC (14:53)

*Humidade Mínima:* 32% (15:20)
*Humidade Máxima:* 71% (7:56)

*Vento Máximo:* 24,8 km/h de ENE-68º (11:00)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1025 hPa
*Pressão Máxima:* 1028 hPa


Por Vila Nova de Gaia (Canidelo), o nosso amigo JPS_Gaia relatou uma Temperatura Mínima de *9,2ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

Olá,

Sigo neste momento com 12,3ºC!

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmáx: 15,5ºC
Tmin: 8,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

O Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Mínima de *11,1ºC*, e uma Temperatura Máxima de *18,5ºC*, por Coimbra...
Lá, há pouco, estavam 11,5ºC de Temperatura e 1026 hPa de Pressão


Por aqui tenho 13,0ºC, e a subir...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 18,7 (14h42)
Mínima = 8,1 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10 e dia 17)


----------



## fsl (17 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

Hoje em OEIRAS


Condições actuais (actualizado a 17-11-08  23:02) 
Temperatura:  14.8°C  
Humidade: 61%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.4°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1025.0 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  40.4mm 
Wind chill:  14.8°C  
Indíce THW:   14.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  10.8°C às   7:59  21.2°C às 13:21 
Humidade:  44%  às  12:15  75%  às   8:12 
Ponto de Orvalho:  5.0°C às   0:01  10.0°C às  11:40 
Pressão:  1025.0mb  às  23:03  1028.6mb  às   9:28 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às  17:34 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.1°C às   5:16  
Maior Indíce Calor   20.0°C às  13:13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

Boas por aqui ainda só vamos com 11.7ºc e o vento vai soprando moderado.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.4/21.0ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2008 às 23:46)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *58 %*
Pressão: *1025,3 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Bgc (17 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

*0.6ºC* por agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Relação da temperatura + vento por aqui nas últimas 48 horas.





Neste momento estou com 14.0ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 00:10)

Por aqui tenho céu limpo e 3,1ºC.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 00:21)

Dan, estás quase igual à Estação do IM há 1h atrás. Registava 3.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2008 às 00:26)

Noite nada fria por aqui 14,5ºC, 53%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco a moderado já foi aos 19,8km/h o que estraga a temperatura


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 00:27)

Bgc disse:


> Dan, estás quase igual à Estação do IM há 1h atrás. Registava 3.2ºC.



Caiu mais um pouco, registo agora 2,4ºC.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 00:33)

Já quebrei a barreira psicológica.

*-0.5ºC* agora.

Com este luar, vejo perfeitamente algumas nuvens nas zonas mais baixas.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 00:42)

Queda abrupta da temperatura na Estação do IM. 

23h - 3.2ºC

0h - 1.8ºC

Vamos ver se o ritmo da descida não abranda e teremos uma bela mínima


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 01:09)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *11,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *64 %*
Pressão: *1024,4 hPa*
Vento: *0 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2008 às 01:20)

*Extremos do dia 17:*

*Arroja, Odivelas:*
Tmin: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 21,2ºC

----------------------
*
Canidelo, Gaia (JPS_Gaia):*
Tmin: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 18,6ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 01:30)

*-1.1ºC* por aqui. Nevoeiro.

Estação do IM Bragança  1.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 07:28)

Bons Dias!

Algum Nevoeiro também por cá... e uma Temperatura Mínima que me deixou espantado... tive *8,9ºC* (Não estava mesmo à espera)

Neste momento, ainda há algum Nevoeiro na faixa N-O, e a Temperatura encontra-se nos 12,5ºC

Humidade nos 93%
Pressão nos 1022 hPa
Vento nos 14,0 km/h de NO (315º), com um Máximo de *28,1 km/h* de N (360º)


----------



## psm (18 Nov 2008 às 07:29)

Bom dia, manhã tipica de Verão, vento de norte moderado, Barrão enorme na serra de Sintra, mas no Estoril céu limpo.

ps: O que é diferente em valores de pressão e da neblusidade, do q o Gil colocou no seu post é também a pressão, tenho 1023 hp

E aqui ponho esta bela imagem do globo,no espectro de vapor de água.









Onde se vê a depressão que afectou os Açores mais a sul.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 07:48)

Bom dia

Por aqui registo 0,3ºC e nevoeiro. 
Esta situação está a provocar a rápida fusão da geada que se tinha formado durante a noite.

Mínima de -0,8ºC por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2008 às 08:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui nuvens baixas a oeste, e limpo na restante superficie.
O vento sopra moderado de Norte.
A temperatura está nos 13ºC

*
Mínimas de hoje:*

Arroja, Odivelas: 11,4ºC
Canidelo, Gaia (JPS_Gaia): 6,5ºC

------------------------


*Às 7h UTC:*
-2,0ºC Alvega
-1,9ºC Aljezur
-1,8ºC Alvalade
-1,3ºC Coruche
-0,7ºC Portel
-0,4ºC Bragança
0,0ºC Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo

As temepraturas negativas estavam praticamente todas a sul do tejo.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2008 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia de céu limpo e sem vento.

Tmin. 2.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Nov 2008 às 09:25)

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 1.0ºC, a mais baixa até agora, e claro também houve geada, neste momento estão 6.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## joaoj (18 Nov 2008 às 09:25)

bom dia
Vejam a minha minima de hoje he he...

Minima: -2.0 (negativos)


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e pressão em 1023hPa.
*
Tmin 7,3ºC*


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2008 às 10:01)

Bom dia

A minha mínima ficou pelos *-0.4ºC* alcançados muito cedo na madrugada (2h28)

Neste momento nevoeiro denso

*1,9ºC*


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

1,6ºC e nevoeiro também por aqui.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2008 às 10:49)

Bom dia! Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa o dia amanheceu com algum sol, mas o negro das nuvens domina o céu.
A temperatura minima desceu ligeiramente.

Tmin - 17ºC


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2008 às 11:03)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu muito nebulado, vento moderado com rajadas fortes e temperatura actual de 13 graus


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (18 Nov 2008 às 11:33)

En Huelva céu despejado y vneto fraco
de N.
Minima hoje de 4.8º, 2.5-3º en Gibraleón.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 11:50)

Boa dia.

Mínima de *-1.3ºC*.

Por agora, *3.6ºC* e o nevoeiro persiste.

HR nos 100%.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 11:54)

Nevoeiro e 4,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 12:24)

*4.7ºC*

O nevoeiro começa a subir.


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2008 às 12:33)

Por aqui o céu praticamente limpo dá lugar ao que chamaria de "ligeira névoa". O ambiente está mais húmido e algo desagradável


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

Boas 

Por aqui neste momento quase 21ºC por '2 gramas' e min 7.9ºC ...  Sol / SOL e mais sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Boas tardes por aqui acordamos de céu limpo mas ao longo da manhã têm vindo aumentar de neblusidade alta.

Esta noite por aqui a temperatura miníma nem baixou muito 9.1ºc,neste momento o vento está fraco,a temp:actual 17.2ºc a pressão baixou 1020hpa 40%hr.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2008 às 13:25)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 10,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 18,0ºC, 54%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 27,0km/h...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Nov 2008 às 13:51)

Boa tarde
Depois de uma min. de 2.8ºC, a max. não quer subir muito e está neste momento nos 13.2ºC.
Céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 13:55)

Boas...por aqui continuamos de céu nublado por nuvens altas e a temperatura começou a descer actual 15.0º.

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

Neste momento tenho 14,8ºC, e a Temperatura Máxima até agora foi de *15,5ºC*

O Vento tem estado a soprar Moderado/Forte, com um Máximo de *51,5 km/h*, até ao momento!

Humidade a 61%
Pressão nos 1020 hPa

O Céu está Muito Nublado, a caminhar para o Encoberto, por finos Cirroestratus...


----------



## amarusp (18 Nov 2008 às 13:57)

Em Oliveira do Hospital(local onde trabalho) os cirrus tapam o sol fazendo com que a temperatura esteja mais baixa que ontem


----------



## Serrano (18 Nov 2008 às 14:00)

Céu nublado (nuvens altas) na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 12.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, mínima incrível de *8,6 ºC* pouco depois das 4h enquanto não havia vento.
A partir das 5h começou o vento por aqui e a temperatura subiu 2 ºC num ápice.
Se estava com cerca de *menos 4 ºC* que o aeroporto por volta das 4h devido a uma inversão térmica, esta enfraqueceu com o pico do vento que fez com que a minha temperatura se aproximasse da do aeroporto.



*A RUEMA de Sacavém confirma essa subida*, embora tenha sempre cerca de mais 1 ºC do que eu, quer em máximas quer em mínimas, talvez devido à localização da estação:










Enquanto Gago Coutinho ia nos *13,2 ºC* às 4h, por aqui já tinha menos 4 ºC e baixava dos 9 ºC com a ausência de vento.
Neste gráfico da RUEMA de Sacavém nota-se bem o «pulo» que a temperatura dá após as 5h.


Vivenciei estas subidas porque me levantei às 4:45h e achei deveras interessante que a temperatura tivesse subido tanto.
Entretanto fui até ao aeroporto às 6h, e lá o vento fazia-se sentir com muito mais intensidade, embora a temperatura fosse superior.
Nessa altura a inversão já tinha enfraquecido e já só tinha menos uns 2 ºC que o aeroporto.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2008 às 14:13)

Mínimo Hoje:  3.6 ºC (06:42)

Faz hoje um ano tive 0,4ºC de minima. O 18 de Novembro de 2007 foi o dia mais frio de Novembro dos últimos anos.

Algumas nuvens no céu e 18,7ºC.


----------



## olheiro (18 Nov 2008 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Boa tarde:

Esta manhã acordei com uma manhã fria e com um céu esplendoroso. Lá muito para norte vislumbrei algumas nuvens de brancura imaculada.

Entretanto as nuvens progrediram para Sul, o vento de Norte aumentou ligeiramente e o céu encontra-se totalmente nublado por uma nebulosidade leitosa. Esta frio.

Aqui e ali notam-se algumas nuves mais escuras. Que se passa?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*



olheiro disse:


> Aqui e ali notam-se algumas nuves mais escuras. Que se passa?



Está a passar uma frente quente de muita fraca actividade, é tudo apenas fogo de vista, nada se passará nas próximas horas.





Direcção do vento.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2008 às 14:32)

Boa tarde

Hoje teve uma manhã de nevoeiro, neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado a minha estação marca 7.9ºC

A minha minima foi modesta, 1.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

A temperatura caiu dos *18,1 ºC* para os *15,9 ºC* actuais devido ao vento moderado de Norte/NO e à nebulosidade em constante desenvolvimento, que escurece cada vez mais o céu.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 14:40)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínimo Hoje:  3.6 ºC (06:42)
> 
> Faz hoje um ano tive 0,4ºC de minima. O 18 de Novembro de 2007 foi o dia mais frio de Novembro dos últimos anos.
> 
> Algumas nuvens no céu e 18,7ºC.



No ano passado tive uma mínima de *3,1 ºC* nesse dia 18 de Novembro; no entanto estamos com uma média mensal já interessante.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> ...no entanto estamos com uma média mensal já interessante.



Yep, aqui a média das minimas para este mês está nos 5,5ºC, menos 2,1ºC que a normal para Novembro. E parece que a tendência até ao fim do mês é este fosso aumentar.

Desvios este mês:
Máxima: -0,1 ºC
Média: -1,0 ºC
Mínima: -2,1 ºC

Máximo Hoje:  18.9 ºC (14:17) 

E com o vento a aumentar a rajada máxima já foi de 43,4 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 15:25)

Por cá, a máxima já foi batida bem cedo, por volta das 14h.
A máxima ficou-se pelos *18,1 ºC* e logo depois de ter sido atingida entrou imensa nebulosidade.
Nessa altura, já o vento moderado dificultava a subida da temperatura.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (18 Nov 2008 às 15:28)

En Huelva céu con algunas nuves altas,
18º y vento fraco de SO.
Minima de 4.8º


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 15:46)

HotSpot disse:


> Faz hoje um ano tive 0,4ºC de minima. O 18 de Novembro de 2007 foi o dia mais frio de Novembro dos últimos anos.



É verdade... já foi há 1 ano... como o tempo passa...

Embora tenha chegado aos 5,8ºC nesse Dia, o dia 17-11-2007 foi o primeiro dia daquele Outono em que desci abaixo dos 10ºC

Este ano tem sido uma espécie de compensação, ou seja, ainda não desci aos 5ºC, mas já tenho tido Temperaturas Mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC desde Outubro...



O Vento está forte, frequentemente acima dos 40 km/h, e a Temperatura está nos 14,3ºC

O Sol brilha, por vezes...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 15:58)

A temperatura já desceu aos *14,9 ºC* e o vento sopra cada vez mais forte.
Tenho tido agora rajadas de 30 km/h e vento sustentado nos 15 km/h.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 16:01)

Enquanto vocês falam de mínimas, eu digo-vos que por aqui a máxima não passou dos 6.4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (18 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

Boa Tarde..

Hoje passei a manhã e o principio da tarde numa aldeia chamada Landeira..fica a poucos km de Águas de Moura..não sei se alguém aqui do forum conhece??

fui pra lá eram 8h30..ainda apanhei nevoeiro na zona entre Bombel e Afonsos..

cheguei lá estava um gelo..mais um zona parecida com o Poceirão  a diferença de temperatura entre a Landeira e Vendas Novas devia ser quase 3.0ºC

é pena não ter levado o Opel Corsa para comparar com Vendas Novas 


foi um dia muito frio com o céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado..por vezes o sol ainda espreitou..

quando vi para vendas novas passei pela estação de Bombel e estava lá uma grande maquina..o 4701  

agora tenho 16.0ºC


alguns registos de hoje :

07h00 - 2.5ºC

08h00 - 5.0ºC 

16h20 - 16.0ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 16:42)

Já estou nos *4.0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *13,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *69 %*
P. Atm.: *1017,7 hPa*
Vento: *32 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


Até agora, o vento já chegou aos *45 km/h* e predomina de Norte/NO.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 17:15)

Pois é... a Temperatura Máxima não passou de *15,5ºC*

Neste momento tenho 13,5ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 22,0 km/h de NNO (338º), com um Máximo de *52,2 km/h*

O Céu está Encoberto, por Fractus, Cumulus, e, por cima, alguns Cirrus!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 17:30)

O *JPS Gaia* relata hoje os seguintes extremos pelo Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia:


Tm: *6,5 ºC*
Tx: *15,8 ºC*
Tactual: *13,6 ºC*


Segundo ele me diz, o céu no seu posto de observação está pouco nublado neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

Boa tarde 

Tive uma máxima de 8.4ºC

Neste momento 6.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 17:42)

Olá.

Por aqui, de tarde, o céu encheu-se de nuvens e o vento começou a soprar mais forte e frio .

Quando cheguei a casa, mal sentia o nariz ....

Agora sigo já com:
T: *7,4ºC* 
HR: *75%*
P: *1018,0mb/hPa*

A temperatura pelo que vi, está a descer muito bem , das 17:15 até agora já desceram 0,6ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

Boas

Depois de uma tarde passada a fazer o upgrade ao catavento, agora tenho resultados muito melhores, apesar de este upgrade estar ainda em testes e ainda não totalmente concluído. O vento agora sim vem de todas as direcções possíveis, pois o catavento está 5 metros mais alto do que estava antes, e sem quaisquer obstáculos a volta. 

Registei até agora rajada máxima de 26,9 km/h. Muito raramente o valor da vel. do vento toca nos 0,0.

1018 de pressão e 14,8º, com 71% de HR são os ingredientes que tenho este momento.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2008 às 17:53)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 16,5 (14h33)
Mínima = 7,5 ºC (07h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 12,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Hoje ocorreu uma acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10 e dia 17)


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 18:06)

*3.0ºC*

Começa a aparecer o nevoeiro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Nov 2008 às 18:10)

Por aqui estão 13.7ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas, de salientar que hoje o céu durante a tarde ficou muito nublado por nuvens altas.


T.Máxima de Hoje: 18.3ºC

T.Minima de Hoje: 1.0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2008 às 18:13)

Bgc disse:


> Enquanto vocês falam de mínimas, eu digo-vos que por aqui a máxima não passou dos 6.4ºC



Máxima interessante

Já agora só uma questão: Que estação tens?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

Tocou agora o alarme com o aumento do vento.
Registei agora uma rajada de *51 km/h*.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 18:22)

Brigantia disse:


> Máxima interessante
> 
> Já agora só uma questão: Que estação tens?




Uma Oregon foleira e velhota.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

> 3.0ºC



já??


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

Bgc disse:


> Uma Oregon foleira e velhota.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2008 às 18:31)

Brunomc disse:


> já??



A estação do IM já resgistava 5,2ºC ás 17H e está situada na zona mais quente da cidade.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

Brunomc disse:


> já??



Eu ainda vou com 5.9ºC


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 18:35)

Brigantia disse:


> A estação do IM já resgistava 5,2ºC ás 18H e está situada na zona mais quente da cidade.



É verdade. A minha localização é quase oposta à da Estação do IM, estou na saída sul da cidade, bem no sopé da Serra de Nogueira.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 18:38)

Por aqui ainda vou com 12,8ºC...

O Vento continua forte, nos *41,4 km/h* actualmente, criando um belo Wind Chill

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC

O Céu está Muito Nublado...


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

Tarde de muito vento por aqui.
Começou a soprar moderado logo ao inicio da manhã, e foi aumentando gradualmente de velocidade, chegando a soprar forte a muito forte durante a tarde.

Por agora, muitas nuvens corridas de norte, vento moderado, por vezes forte, e 13,1ºC.


----------



## amarusp (18 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

Boa Noite.
As próximas horas vão ser bastante mais frias que as homologas das noites anteriores, por agora sigo com 5,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

Boas...isto hoje por aqui temos uma grande diferença em relação há mesma hora de ontem o vento cuidado faz cá uma sensação de.
A temperatura essa vai descendo bem a miníma da noite passada não tarda nada   a ser ultrapassadaactual 9.2ºc,o céu está limpo a pressão vai nos 1018hpa 66%hr o vento anda na casa dos 20/25km/h.


Temp:desta noite passada
0:00-11.6ºc
03:00-11.8ºc
06:00-10.9ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 18:56)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *72 %*
P. Atm.: *1017,8 hPa*
Vento: *18 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

Por aqui, embora continua a descer, a descida tornou-se mais lenta.

Neste momento:
T: *6,9ºC* 
HR:* 78%*
P: *1016,3mb/hPa*
DP: *3,4ºC*

Base das nuvens: aprox. *536m*


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

Agora estão 13,0ºC e vento moderado. Rajada máxima de 45 km/h


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

*2.1ºC*


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2008 às 19:19)

Eu tive uma máxima de *8,2ºC* ás 15h03

A pressão atmosférica tem baixado bastante, e se de manhã a minha estação previa neve, agora prevê chuva 

Neste momento, sensação de frio na rua!!!   *3,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2008 às 19:21)

Boas

Mínima:10.5ºC
Máxima:18,3ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento: 41,3km/h ENE 17:51

Agora:
13,3ºC
75%HR
1016hpa
28,1km/h NW


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

Por agora céu limpo e 4,8ºC.

A máxima de hoje ficou apenas em 6,5ºC. Desde finais de Janeiro que não tinha um dia tão frio por aqui.

Extremos de hoje: 

-0,8ºC / 6,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual: 12.7ºC


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 19:30)

Neste momento:
T: *6,8ºC*
HR: *79%*
P: *1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

Temperaturas na zona, ás 18:00.







Todas, menos a minha, são estações do _IM_.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

*Dave* disse:


> Temperaturas na zona, ás 18:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente ideia, essa do mapa. 
Dá para ter uma melhor ideia da tua localização e da orografia do local.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

Parece que o nevoeiro se está a instalar 

Neste momento registo 4.6ºC

Extremos de hoje: 

1,0ºC / 8,4C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 20:25)

Apesar de o vento soprar com rajadas de N/NW a temperatura ainda está pelos 9.1ºc


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

3,9ºC e céu limpo. Ainda não há nevoeiro, mas para lá caminha.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

Neste momento estou com *12,3ºC*... A Temperatura está em descida mas muuuuito lentamente...

Humidade nos 82%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,2ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

Hoje o céu esteve nublado por nuvens altas desde o início da tarde...
Agora limpou um pouco.
Aconteceu-me de manhã algo inesperado. Saí de casa às 6h30, e o sensor da estação marcava cerca de 10.5ºC. Vivo num 8º andar... Regra geral, a temperatura bate certo com a do carro, com cerca de 1ºC de diferença, mais fresco no carro.
Ao chegar à rua, o carro marcava apenas 6 graus, uma diferença de quase 4ºC para a estação. Existia hoje uma grande concentração de ar frio ao nível do solo...
E ainda, a diferença de onde moro até ao aeroporto foi de 6(!!)ºC. Saí de casa as 6h30 com 6ºC, no aeroporto, 20 mins depois, estavam 12ºC. Enfim...
Extremos do dia:
T. Máxima: 18º.1
T. Mínima: 10º.2

De momento estão 13.8ºC, e 1016Hpa (um grande tombo em relação a ontem)....


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Hoje o céu esteve nublado por nuvens altas desde o início da tarde...
> Agora limpou um pouco.
> Aconteceu-me de manhã algo inesperado. Saí de casa às 6h30, e o sensor da estação marcava cerca de 10.5ºC. Vivo num 8º andar... Regra geral, a temperatura bate certo com a do carro, com cerca de 1ºC de diferença, mais fresco no carro.
> Ao chegar à rua, o carro marcava apenas 6 graus, uma diferença de quase 4ºC para a estação. Existia hoje uma grande concentração de ar frio ao nível do solo...
> ...



Confirmo os teus dados, e ainda acrescento: 9 km/h de NE e 74% HR.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Excelente ideia, essa do mapa.
> Dá para ter uma melhor ideia da tua localização e da orografia do local.



 Obrigado .

Com muita pena, comunico que a temperatura aqui está totalmente estável .

T: *6,9ºC* (depois de ter ido aos 9,8ºC, subiu 0,1ºC)
HR: *81%*
P: *1017,1mb/hPa*


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Nov 2008 às 21:21)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................8.9º
T máx.......................................15.8º

H min........................................51%
H máx.......................................71%

Pressão actual............................1020 hPa


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

13,8º e não passa disto já há meia hora...

10 km/h N
74% HR
1017 mb


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

Hoje em  OEIRAS]

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-11-08  21:17)
Temperatura:	13.8°C 
Humidade:	78%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	10.0°C 
Vento:	22.5 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1017.4 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	4.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 454.2mm
Wind chill:	 11.2°C 
Indíce THW:	 10.9°C 
Indíce Calor:	 13.6°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 11.1°C às   3:25	 18.0°C às 13:38
Humidade:	 59%  às  13:34	 87%  às   6:14
Ponto de Orvalho:	 6.1°C às   3:06	 11.7°C às  11:50
Pressão:	 1017.2mb  às  20:52	 1024.9mb  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 57.9 km/hr  às  16:07
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 9.4°C às   5:47	
Maior Indíce Calor		 17.2°C às  11:54


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

Por cá, mínima de 9.8ºC e máxima de 15.5ºC agora estou com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

*1.1ºC.
*
O nevoeiro parece regressar.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

Incrível , por aqui a temperatura. não só, parou de descer, como começou a subir!

Sigo com:
T: *7,0ºC*
HR: *80%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 21:43)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,6 ºC*
Tx: *18,1 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2008 às 21:48)

É hoje que bato o recorde de temperatura mais persistente num longo espaço de tempo... 13,8º nem tira nem mexe... (e para parecer mais incrível ainda é que tenho algum vento também, até 15-20 km/h, e ela não se altera...).


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

Torna a subir , sigo com *7,1ºC*


----------



## joaoj (18 Nov 2008 às 21:54)

Os meus dados de hoje:
Temperatura:  
Actual:	 3.6 °C
Maxima:  	 6.3 °C
Minima:  	 -2.0 °C


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

Neste momento tenho *11,9ºC*, e a Temperatura desce ao ritmo de -0,3ºC/h

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 25,6 km/h, continuando a passar dos 40 km/h frequentemente...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

RESUMO

dia frio

*-0,4ºC*  /  *8,2ºC*


Temperatura actual:  *0,8ºC*
HR: *98%*
Pa: *1017mb*, a subir

*nevoeiro*


----------



## *Dave* (18 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *15,3ºC*
Tmín: *6,0ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

Zoelae13 disse:


> RESUMO
> 
> dia frio
> 
> ...



Se a temperatura descer mais um pouco o Sincelo pode surgir em algumas zonas da cidade.


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 22:13)

Estava a pensar no mesmo e em como podemos ter um amanhecer bonito e raro


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2008 às 22:15)

Estagnou tudo:
13,8º 
74%
1017 mb
Só o vento é que não (como é óbvio ): 7,5 km/h de NE


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

Bgc disse:


> Estava a pensar no mesmo e em como podemos ter um amanhecer bonito e raro


Eu neste momento não estou em Bragança, mas fico á espera das fotos

Mas atenção a temperatura ainda tem de descer mais...


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

11,2ºC a descer -0,6ºC/hr. O vento não desarma anda a rondar os 10km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

Boa noite. 
Por aqui durante a tarde o céu tornou-se pouco nublado. Esteve um dia ameno, quase de verão.

Tmin - 17ºC
Tmax - 24,2ºC
Agora - 18,5ºC


----------



## Teles (18 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

Boa noite por aqui o céu durante o dia manteve-se, muito nebulado temperatura maxima de 14 graus e neste momento céu limpo vento moderado com temperatura actual de 12 graus


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

Já tive *0.0ºC* há uns 30min mas agora subiu para* 1.4ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2008 às 22:42)

Aleluia, a temp. ja mexeu. Desceu para os 13,6º. 

Uma coisa é certa: hoje a mínima já não vai ser atingida... (6,8º).


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

Vou com 12,0ºC e o vento continua por vezes moderado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *11,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *76 %*
P. Atm.: *1017,5 hPa*
Vento: *13 km/h* (N)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

Boas por aqui o vento continua soprando forte e céu limpo.
A temperatura vai descendo lentamente 8.8ºc com a pressão 1019hpa 72%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.6/17.8ºc.

Quanto aos modelos tudo igual

Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2008 às 23:08)

Por aqui a temperatura tem oscilado entre 2,0ºC e 2,5ºC, mas já se vê uma camada de geada nos carros.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

Neste momento tenho 11,3ºC

Humidade nos 88%
Pressão nos 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


_*Extremos de Hoje:*_

*Temperatura Mínima*: 8,9ºC (4:09)
*Temperatura Máxima*: 15,5ºC (13:28)

*Humidade Mínima:* 56% (13:30)
*Humidade Máxima:* 98% (6:39)

*Vento Máximo:* 52,2 km/h de NNO-338º (14:33)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1018 hPa
*Pressão Máxima:* 1026 hPa


Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de apenas 14,6ºC
Ás 19:04, ele já ia com 11,7ºC de Temperatura e 1018 hPa de Pressão


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2008 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Depois de mais um dia igual aos outros, aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:

Tmáx:16,6ºC
Tmin:9,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Por aqui agora, uns amenos 18,3ºC 
Frio aqui nem vê-lo


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 00:34)

Actualmente:
*11,3ºC
82%HR
1016hpa
10,1km/h N...rajada máxima até agora desde as 00H de 31,7km/h NNE
Ponto de orvalho: 8,3ºC*


----------



## Bgc (19 Nov 2008 às 00:50)

*-0.7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2008 às 00:56)

Boa noite

Neste momento a estação marca 2.0ºC a temperatura parece ter estabilizado. 
parecia que se estava a formar nevoeiro, mas pelos vistos ainda não apareceu


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 02:13)

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,4ºC
Tmáx: 16,7ºC

Por agora vento moderado e 12,1ºC

--------------------------

Às 1h UTC, a estação de Bragança era a mais fria com -0,2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 07:08)

Ás 22:30 de ontem, seguía com 7,1ºC. A mínima (miserável) desta noite foi de *6,4ºC* , ou seja, desceu apenas 0,7ºC, o que leva a crer que esteve praticamente constante em toda a noite.


Melhores tempo viram ....


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 07:24)

*Dave* disse:


> A mínima (miserável) desta noite foi de (...)



Posso dizer exactamente o mesmo que tu... A minha miserável Mínima foi de *10,7ºC*


Neste momento tenho 12,5ºC
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento nos 31,4 km/h de ENE (68º), com um Máximo de *35,9 km/h* até ao momento!
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,0ºC/h (É a estagnação total...)


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2008 às 08:18)

Aqui a minima foi de 5,4ºC. E só baixou um pouco porque o vento deu tréguas entre as 6:30H e as 7:30H


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2008 às 08:28)

Bom dia

Por agora céu limpo, -0,5ºC e ainda bastante geada. Aqui não há nevoeiro, mas a parte mais baixa da cidade ainda tem.

Mínima de -2,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a temperatura também não desceu dos *10,7 ºC*.
O vento intensificou-se durante a noite e não deu tréguas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 09:35)

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 6.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, pressão em 1020 hPa. Tudo na mesma...

*Tmin 9,1ºC*


----------



## Z13 (19 Nov 2008 às 11:25)

Bom dia

Mínima de *-2,4ºC* ás 7h58

Agora está um belo dia de sol

*6,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 11:39)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O vento intensificou-se durante a noite e não deu tréguas.



Aqui chegou mesmo a soprar forte!
E se vocês acham que tiveram uma mínima miserável, que direi eu dos meus 12,2ºC?

Por agora, mais do mesmo:
Céu limpo, vento moderado de NE e 16ºC.

--------------------------

O JPS_Gaia relata uma mínima de 9,0ºC no Canidelo, Gaia.


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

Céu limpo, 15,8º de temperatura, 1020 mb de pressão, 59% de HR e vento fraco, variável, (até 15 km/h) são os dados que registo aqui neste momento. 

A temperatura neste momento sobe bem, apesar de estar algum vento.

De noite teve algum vento, o que fez com que a temperatura não baixasse muito.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

Neste momento tenho 16,6ºC, após uma Temperatura Máxima que já atingiu os *17,1ºC* (E não ficará por aqui...)

Humidade nos 40%
Pressão nos 1020 hPa
Vento a 33,1 km/h de NE (45º), com um Máximo de *41,1 km/h* até ao momento...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,6ºC/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2008 às 12:27)

Bom dia! Hoje por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 15,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2008 às 12:32)

Boas tardes por aqui para não variar acordamos com céu limpo com o vento acompalhar moderado.
Mais uma noite sem fazer grande frio a mínima ficou-se pelos 8.1ºc,o vento está soprar forte de E nem posso abrir a janela  virada a E do estáminé senão anda tudo no ar aqui dentro para sair o fumo do cigarrito com a temperatuta actual 17.3ºc pressão 1022hpa 41%hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

Neste momento por aqui estão 19.2ºC, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Leste.


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2008 às 13:03)

17,4º. Hoje vou ter uma máxima razoável.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 13:22)

Boas

Tive de mínima esta noite de 8,9ºC...

Agora sigo com 18,5ºC, 38%HR, 1020hpa e vento moderado a rajada mais alta foi até agora de 38,2km/h ENE


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

Olá pessoal.
Sigo com 17.9ºC e 1017hpa.
Para não variar, céu limpo e um vento fraco a moderado.
A mínima hoje não foi abaixo dos 10.9ºC...
O que vale é que daqui a 3 dias, já teremos mais um "correspondente" em Bragança, com temperaturas mais apresentáveis...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 14:08)

Estou já com *18,7 ºC* e ainda algum vento de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2008 às 14:09)

Boas...por aqui céu limpo e vento moderado de E e com 18.1ºc.

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 14:15)

Neste momento vou com *18,5ºC*, que também é a Temperatura Máxima de hoje, até ao Momento!

Humidade nos 36%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 25,6 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,9ºC/h


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2008 às 14:24)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, mas com algumas nuvens do lado da Serra, com o termómetro a assinalar 14.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, embora com uma sensação térmica bem menor devido ao vento.


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2008 às 15:05)

Céu limpo por aqui e sensação bem mais quente que ontem!

Tarde do mais primaveril possível!


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (19 Nov 2008 às 15:18)

Minima en Huelva de 7.7º,
agora muito sol, viento moderado de E,
y 19.7º


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

Máximo Hoje:  20.3 ºC (14:39) 

Mais 1 dia de primavera.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 16:49)

Máxima de *18,8 ºC*.
O vento estagnou a subida da temperatura.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Nov 2008 às 16:55)

Boa Tarde 

Hoje tive outravez na Landeira...

por lá esteve céu limpo e vento moderado

hoje passei muito frio..andei em cima das arvores.. nos enfeites de natal..o vento é que não ajudou muito..

tenho aqui algumas temperaturas que registei em Vendas Novas :

07h00 - 6.5ºC
07h30 - 7.0ºC
16h00 - 18.0ºC
16H40 - 18.0ºC


de momento ainda tou nos 18.0ºC com o céu limpo e o vento moderado


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 17:28)

Por aqui a temperatura nada se compara com a de ontem ...

Sigo com:
T: *12,6ºC*
HR: *53%*
P: *1020,2mb/hPa*

V. vento: *3,1* km/h


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2008 às 17:41)

Boa tarde
Mais um dia bem cAAlmo aqui pela Terra Fria

Por agora registo 10.3ºC

Max: 12.2ºC
Min: 0.0ºC (ainda não consegui ter uma minima negativa)


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2008 às 17:48)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tarde de aguaceiros
sigo com 13,4ºC
96%HR

min 12,3ºc
max 16,3ºc
prec 9,5mm
rajada máxima 16km/h


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 17:58)

Infelizmente a temperatura desce muito lentamente... 

Neste momento:
T: *12,0ºC*
HR:* 54%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa*

V. vento: *2,1 km/h*


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 18:07)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Temperatura:

Min:*8,9ºC*
Máx:*20,1ºC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*84%*
Mín.:*33%*

Rajada máxima: *38,2km/h ENE*

Actual:
*16,6ºC
36%HR
1018hpa
8,7km/h NE
ponto de orvalho: 1,5ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 18:11)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de Leste e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.7ºC

T.Minima: 6.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *11,4ºC*
HR: *56%* 
P:* 1020,3mb/hPa*

V. vento: *1,9 km/h*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

Boas malta...

V.R.S.A.

Min: 8.4ºC

Max: 20.6ºC

Actual: 17.8ºC a descer depressa...

Algumas nuvens em cima de mim e a sul alguns nimbocumulos bem formados mas muito ao longe...

Já estou farto desta seca de tempo


----------



## amarusp (19 Nov 2008 às 18:48)

Por aqui prodomina o vento moderado a forte com a temperatura nos 9.8ºC
Rajada de vento mais forte: 57,9 Km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,8 (14h52)
Mínima = 6,9 ºC (07h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10 e dia 17)


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 18:55)

Por aqui, e finalmente, o vento lá acabou por cessar.
A máxima foi de 19,2ºC.

A ver se esta noite a mínima desce a baixo dos 10ºC

Uns à espera de -5ºC, outros de 10ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2008 às 19:03)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui, e finalmente, o vento lá acabou por cessar.
> A máxima foi de 19,2ºC.
> 
> A ver se esta noite a mínima desce a baixo dos 10ºC
> ...



Cada um tem o que merece

Por agora ainda registo uns amenos 8.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2008 às 19:07)

Boas por aqui com céu limpo e com o vento mais fraco, a temperatura vai nos 12.3ºc.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui, e finalmente, o vento lá acabou por cessar.
> A máxima foi de 19,2ºC.
> 
> A ver se esta noite a mínima desce a baixo dos 10ºC
> ...





Confesso que acho a mínima prevista para Lisboa demasiado alta.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Céu limpo e 8,7ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje: 

-2,1ºC / 13,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

MSantos disse:


> Cada um tem o que merece


Se o GFS tiver razão, (sonhos, valem o que valem) e nevar em Bragança no fim-de-semana de 1 de Dezembro, vais ver quem merece o quê!



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Confesso que acho a mínima prevista para Lisboa demasiado alta.



Pois...
Tendo em conta que a mínima prevista para esta noite também era de 10ºC e eu tive 12,2ºC e Queluz 12,3ºC... 
Mas pronto, pelo menos o vento para já mantem-se fraco. A ver se assim se mantem!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 19:22)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,1 ºC*
H. Rel.: *49 %*
P. Atm.: *1020,3 hPa*
Vento: *3 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

AnDré disse:


> Pois...
> Tendo em conta que a mínima prevista para esta noite também era de 10ºC e eu tive 12,2ºC e Queluz 12,3ºC...
> Mas pronto, pelo menos o vento para já mantem-se fraco. A ver se assim se mantem!



Eu tive *10,7 ºC* apenas porque o vento soprou moderado noite fora.
Esta noite decerto terei menos, mas até estamos a ser felizes nas mínimas.


----------



## Z13 (19 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

19 Novembro 2008

Tmín: *-2,4ºC*

Tmáx: *16,4ºC*


Tactual: *6,0ºC*
HRactual: *76%*
PA: *1020mb*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

AnDré disse:


> Pois...
> Tendo em conta que a mínima prevista para esta noite também era de 10ºC e eu tive 12,2ºC e Queluz 12,3ºC...
> Mas pronto, pelo menos o vento para já mantem-se fraco. A ver se assim se mantem!



Eu cá também tive 10,7ºC, de Temperatura Mínima! Amanhã (quase) de certeza que terei menos!

O Vento acalmou... e já nem sopra... 0,0 km/h neste momento...

Temperatura a descer bem... nos *13,1ºC*

Humidade nos 47%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Ponto e Orvalho nos 2,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,3ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

O IM colocou o distrito de Bragança em alerta amarelo por causa do frio.
Curiosamente, dos relatos dos brigantinos, hoje é um dos dias a que, por esta hora, está menos frio. Alguém sabe o que aí vem? alguma massa de ar polar?


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

A Temperatura deu uma grande queda! Neste momento já levo *11,7ºC*, a descer ao ritmo de *-2,3ºC/h*

Humidade nos 55%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,3ºC

O Vento continua nos 0,0 km/h, e esperemos que assim continue...


----------



## HotSpot (19 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

11,5ºC e a descer a 1,4ºC/hr. O vento vai soprando fraco 1-3 km/h


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 20:35)

em lisboa olivais 15.6Cº ( em arruda 13.1Cº).
o meu sensor está na varanda do 5º andar virado a N e a cerca de 7cm da parede e não apanha nenhuma luz directa e muito pouca luz difusa no entanto a Tmin absoluta desde 5 de out. não passou dos 9.3Cº o que que acham que está mal?
o da louriceira está nas mesmissimas condições e marca temperaturas muito mais razoaveis!!!????


----------



## Z13 (19 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

*3,3ºC* a descer....


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *3,3ºC* a descer....



Aí está . Saudades de uma noite que vá pelo manos a baixo dos 3ºC .

Neste momento:
T: *9,8ºC*
HR: *60%*
P: *1020,0mb/hPa*

V. vento: *1,2km/h*


----------



## Brigantia (19 Nov 2008 às 21:10)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *3,3ºC* a descer....



Grande descida
O nevoeiro ainda não apareceu?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

Boa noite. Depois de uma manhã com céu com boas abertas e temperaturas amenas, a tarde tornou-se com céu muito nublado e a queda de aguaceiros tem sido uma constante. Houve uma ligeira descida da temperatura minima enquanto que a máxima mantivesse sem grandes alterações, no entanto foi atingida ao final da manhã.

Tmin - 15,8ºC
Tmax - 23,5ºC
Actual - 17,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

stormy disse:


> o meu sensor está na varanda do 5º andar virado a N e a cerca de 7cm da parede e não apanha nenhuma luz directa e muito pouca luz difusa no entanto a Tmin absoluta desde 5 de out. não passou dos 9.3Cº o que que acham que está mal?



Desde essa data, a minha temperatura mais baixa foi 8,8ºC, por isso é capaz de não estar assim tão mal.

Por aqui sigo com uns mornos 14,9ºC
E com uma brisa de NE que faz mexer a roupa do estendal, e que não vai deixar descer a temperatura.


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min............................................9.9º
T máx..........................................16.9º

H min...........................................40%
H máx..........................................63%

Pressão actual..............................1023 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,7 ºC*
Tx: *18,8 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2008 às 21:35)

Extremos do dia:
T. Máxima: 18.4ºC
T. Mínima: 10.6ºC

De momento, ceu limpo, vento fraco, 14.7ºC e 1019hpa.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 21:38)

stormy disse:


> Tmin absoluta desde 5 de out. não passou dos 9.3Cº o que que acham que está mal?



Na minha opinião penso que é perfeitamente normal, pois também eu a partir dessa altura comecei a ter uma subida das mínimas. Desde dia 5 de Out. que a Tmín. aqui não desce além do 5ºC e a Tmín mais elevada chegou aos 7,7ºC .

-------------

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *17,3ºC*
Tmín: *6,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2008 às 21:52)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo vento fraco e com 10.8ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

Por hoje é tudo...

T: *9,3ºC*
HR: *60%*
P: *1020,6mb/hPa*

V. vento: *0km/h*


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

AnDré disse:


> Desde essa data, a minha temperatura mais baixa foi 8,8ºC, por isso é capaz de não estar assim tão mal.
> 
> Por aqui sigo com uns mornos 14,9ºC
> E com uma brisa de NE que faz mexer a roupa do estendal, e que não vai deixar descer a temperatura.



15.0Cº estamos em sintonia
sabes é que em mira-sintra teve bem menos, em arruda 6.2Cº em moscavide 7Cº e comecei a duvidar do sensor porque a unica estação que estava de acordo comigo era gago coutinho....é a historia da variabilidade climatica num espaço pequeno..interessante.


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

*Dave* disse:


> Na minha opinião penso que é perfeitamente normal, pois também eu a partir dessa altura comecei a ter uma subida das mínimas. Desde dia 5 de Out. que a Tmín. aqui não desce além do 5ºC e a Tmín mais elevada chegou aos 7,7ºC .
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


 a tua zona tem um clima bastante parecido com o de arruda tirando um pouco da amplitude termica anual e diaria


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com vento moderado por vezes forte de nordeste, agora uma ligeira brisa que não deixa a temperatura descer.

Máxima; 19.2ºC
mínima: 7.5ºC
actual: 13.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2008 às 22:20)

Temperatura um bocado alta, 14,6º agora.

Levantou-se vento, o que contribui para que ela não desça muito até o vento voltar a acalmar... A mínima (11,3º) já não é ultrapassada antes da meia noite, de certeza. 

Vento fraco (até 15 km/h, variável). 62%HR. 1021 mb.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

Temperatura a descer! Vento fraco 
Neste momento 16,6ºC  e 75% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

stormy disse:


> (...) sabes é que em mira-sintra teve bem menos (...)



Sim, eu tive *6,8ºC*

A Temperatura deu um pulo enorme!! Já estou com 14,0ºC!! O levantar do Vento foi uma ajuda preciosa... está nos 16,9 km/h actualmente...

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,1ºC/h


----------



## Brunomc (19 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

por aqui :

* céu limpo
* vento nulo
* 8.5ºC 

ás 21h tinha 11.0ºC


----------



## fsl (19 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

*Em OEIRAS TEMP muito amena de 14.8º, cerca de +2º que ontem*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC... Completamente estagnados...

*Extremos de Hoje:*






Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,4ºC*
Por lá... há coisa de 45 minutos, estavam 13,3ºC de Temperatura e 1022 hPa de Pressão...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

Boas por hoje fico nos 10.3ºc e vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.1/18.6ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

Por aqui sigo a esta altura com 13,2ºC, 50%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco mas por vezes ainda moderado ...rajada máxima na ultima hora 23,3km/h ENE (23:08)


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

E eu aqui estou estagnado nos 14,1ºC.

*Extremos de hoje aqui:*
Tmin: 12,2ºC
Tmáx: 19,2ºC

-----------------------

*Canidelo, Gaia, JPS_Gaia:*

Tmin: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,3ºC

Há minutos estava com 10,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2008 às 23:31)

Por cá, mínima de 12.4ºC e máxima de 18.0ºC, mais um dia pro lixo em termos de média  agora estou com 14.2ºC viva o vento de Este.


----------



## Manuel Brito (19 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

Boa noite.
Máxima 19º e minima 10º. Sigo com 15º e pressão 1019hpa. De notar que hoje quer a temperatura quer a pressão têm andado oscilantes, até parece que o tempo anda meio maluco 
Vento 22km/h
Abraços.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

vou com 12,7ºC e vento moderado 19,8km/h ENE


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

Céu limpo e 3,3ºC por aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 16,7ºC
Tmin: 10,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Nov 2008 às 00:34)

A temperatura estancou nos *1,5ºC*

Não percebo como pode ir aos -5,0º


----------



## squidward (20 Nov 2008 às 01:23)

*(19-11-2008)

t.max:  22.0ºC
t.min:  8.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 01:24)

Se bragança hoje fosse aos -5°C entao a partir de 25 ia aos -15 hehe...
vou com 11,4°C


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2008 às 02:25)

Zoelae13 disse:


> A temperatura estancou nos *1,5ºC*
> 
> Não percebo como pode ir aos -5,0º



Duvido muito que Bragança chegue aos -5ºC

Ontem a esta hora já tinha *2ºC*, actualmente ainda vou com *3.0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2008 às 04:57)

miguel disse:


> Se bragança hoje fosse aos -5°C entao a partir de 25 ia aos -15 hehe...
> vou com 11,4°C



Existe previsão para um abaixamento das temperaturas a partir de dia 25?


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2008 às 07:24)

Bom Dia!

Noite relativamente calma... tendo o Vento chegado aos 35,2 km/h, e com uma Temperatura Mínima horrível, de *11,7ºC*, que também é a Temperatura actual, sendo provável que desça ainda mais um pouco, ou que seja batida logo à noite...

Humidade nos 54%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,3ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 09:07)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *9,8 ºC*.
Finalmente o vento andou abaixo dos *15 km/h*.
Ainda assim, uma mínima tendencialmente mais alta que as anteriores.


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 09:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> Existe previsão para um abaixamento das temperaturas a partir de dia 25?



Mr.Philip, vai acompanhando os outros tópicos de previsões que lá tem-se falado dessa possibilidade, duma entrada fria de nordeste mas provavelmente seca.

 Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008
 Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2008 às 09:28)

Dizia eu ontem que estava à espera de uma mínima de 10ºC?!
Pois tive uma mínima de 11,8ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste/Este a noite toda.

-----------------------

Às 8h, as temperaturas no Continente mais baixas eram:
0,0ºC em Mirandela e Miranda do Douro
0,3ºC em Bragança
0,4ºC em Chaves
0,7ºC em Carrazêda de Ansiães


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 09:36)

MSantos disse:


> Duvido muito que Bragança chegue aos -5ºC
> 
> Ontem a esta hora já tinha *2ºC*, actualmente ainda vou com *3.0ºC*



Os modelos que o IM usa por qualquer razão estavam a sobrestimar o frio para a madrugada de hoje. Talvez se o IM se acedesse ao fórum e aos registos dos membros teria percebido que pelos registos de ontem ao fim da tarde e noite dificilmente essas previsões bateriam certo e ter-se ia poupado a um alerta em falso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2008 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 3.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.9ºC,  o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e vento fraco! Pressão em 1024hPa.

*Tmin 9,1ºC*


----------



## mocha (20 Nov 2008 às 09:44)

bom dia a todos, tenho andado um pouco ausente, mas isso ja nao é de estranhar
por aqui ceu limpo e sigo com 12ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Por aqui mínima de 5,9º  bem perto do nascer do sol.
Agora já com uns amenos 12,6º e céu naturalmente limpo com  vento fraco.
1025.9 hPa.


----------



## Z13 (20 Nov 2008 às 10:00)

Vince disse:


> Os modelos que o IM usa por qualquer razão estavam a sobrestimar o frio para a madrugada de hoje. Talvez se o IM se acedesse ao fórum e aos registos dos membros teria percebido que pelos registos de ontem ao fim da tarde e noite dificilmente essas previsões bateriam certo e ter-se ia poupado a um alerta em falso.



Os alertas são relativos ao distrito correcto?

Pelo que pode ter havido locais onde a inversão térmica se tenha pronunciado mais.... falo dos vales do Sabor, do Penacal e outros locais, como Gimonde, onde por vezes, quando a temperatura da cidade está nos -2ºc/-3ºc, nesses locais a menor altitude chegam aos -5ºc/-6ºc.

Nessa ordem de ideias, o alerta pode ter sido válido!


Hoje, na minha estação, bem dentro do perímetro urbano, fiquei pelos *-1,8ºC*

Neste momento: 2,1ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 10:32)

AnDré disse:


> Dizia eu ontem que estava à espera de uma mínima de 10ºC?!
> Pois tive uma mínima de 11,8ºC.
> 
> Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste/Este a noite toda.



Afinal a mínima prevista para Lisboa não era assim tão descabida quanto eu pensava.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 10:33)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *14,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *51 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,4 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *4 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2008 às 10:40)

Mais uma minima abaixo da média *4,8ºC* 

Aqui anda mesmo fresco à noite....e....quente durante o dia. Hoje a máxima deve ficar novamente próxima dos 20ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 6,0ºC.


Mínima de -0,1ºC, mas com uma geada bem chata de limpar


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2008 às 10:54)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 14,4ºC
90%HR
1018hpa

min 11,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia. Hoje por cá dia de céu muito nublado, já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos na Lagoa.
Noite mais fresca
Tmin - 14,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2008 às 11:59)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Os alertas são relativos ao distrito correcto?
> 
> Pelo que pode ter havido locais onde a inversão térmica se tenha pronunciado mais.... falo dos vales do Sabor, do Penacal e outros locais, como Gimonde, onde por vezes, quando a temperatura da cidade está nos -2ºc/-3ºc, nesses locais a menor altitude chegam aos -5ºc/-6ºc.
> 
> Nessa ordem de ideias, o alerta pode ter sido válido!



Penso que a ideia é ser por distrito. No entanto, é um pouco impossível levar esse predisposto a avante. Principalmente no campo da temperatura.

Se olhares para os intervalos nos alertas correspondentes a cada distrito, rapidamente vês que são elaborados tendo em conta não o distrito num todo, mas as suas capitais.






Por exemplo, Chaves (distrito de Vila Real), não é muito mais quente que Bragança. No entanto, o distrito de Bragança entra em Alerta amarelo com temperaturas inferiores ao distrito de Vila Real.

Ou basta olhar para Lisboa que com -1ºC entraria em Alerta Vermelho.
Se o alerta tivesse em conta todo o distrito, o distrito estaria bastantes vezes em alerta vermelho, dado que não é assim tão invulgar localidades como o Cadaval, Alenquer, Mafra, etc, chegarem a valores negativos.


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2008 às 12:12)

Bragança é, de longe, mais frio que Chaves.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

Bgc disse:


> Bragança é, de longe, mais frio que Chaves.



Será ? 
Só se for a periferia, como Gimonde, e isso não ponho em causa.
Se dermos uma vista de olhos nas estações, Chaves tem sempre menos uns 4 ºC de mínima do que Bragança e, quando chegou aos *-10,8 ºC* no ano passado, Bragança nem aos *-6 ºC* tinha chegado.


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

Vê as médias.


----------



## Bgc (20 Nov 2008 às 12:19)

Não sei onde está a estação de Chaves mas a de Bragança está, seguramente, na zona mais quente da cidade, na maioria das situações.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 12:24)

Bgc disse:


> Vê as médias.



Ok, vou investigar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 12:25)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *16,1 ºC*
H. Rel.: *48 %*
P. Atm.: *1022,8 hPa*
Vento: *11 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *5 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Brunomc (20 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

Boa tarde ou bom dia para quem ainda nao almoçou..

Tou a postar da aldeia d Landeira perto da marateca..por aqui tem estado céu limpo e vento fraco..avisto algumas nuvens a Este..temperatura nao sei..hoje ás 7h30 da manha tinha 6.5¤C em Vendas Novas e nao houve geada.. 

Ate logo ;-)


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2008 às 12:48)

As previsões do IM de -5ºC ou -6ºC para esta madrugada, que são feitas para a a estação meteorologia, foram um erro como já era possível antecipar ontem à noite. Não sei o que se passou para levar o IM a fazer uma previsão destas, mas erros destes às vezes acontecem. Acho que nem vale a pena estar a insistir mais neste ponto.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2008 às 12:53)

Dan disse:


> As previsões do IM de -5ºC ou -6ºC para esta madrugada, que são feitas para a a estação meteorologia, foram um erro como já era possível antecipar ontem à noite. Não sei o que se passou para levar o IM a fazer uma previsão destas, mas erros destes às vezes acontecem. Acho que nem vale a pena estar a insistir mais neste ponto.



Pois, a mim tambem me pareceu ontem fiquei um pouco  com tanto frio concentrado num só ponto.

Por cá, estou com 16.3ºC  mais um dia para manga curta.


----------



## Serrano (20 Nov 2008 às 14:10)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade, enquanto durante a noite a temperatura desceu até 3.2 graus. Há uma fonte em frente da minha casa que continua seca, algo que só acontece num ou noutro Verão, isto vai lindo, vai...


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2008 às 15:20)

Boa tarde 

Aqui por Bragança sigo com 10.7ºC

A minha minima foi de 0.9ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

CONDIÇÕES METEOROLOGICAS ACTUAIS
CIDADE: Póvoa de Santa Iria
CONCELHO: Vila Franca de Xira

Temperatura: 16.2ºC 
Vento: Fraco ou nulo
Pressão: Estável (1021.0 mb)
Humidade: 45%
Estado do Tempo: Ceu Limpo

PÓVOA DE SANTA IRIA - VILA FRANCA DE XIRA - LISBOA - PORTUGAL


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2008 às 17:00)

*Em OEIRAS, mais um dia com MAX de 20.0º

Agora estao 17.6º*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

Mais um Dia de Sol e calor por aqui... Com uma Temperatura Máxima de *19,0ºC*

Hoje de Manhã, pouco depois do meu último post, a Temperatura desceu 0,1ºC, pelo que a Mínima ficou nos 11,6ºC, para já...

Humidade nos *37%*
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NE (45º), com um Máximo de 35,2 km/h, durante a Madrugada...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 1,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,4ºC/h


----------



## Brunomc (20 Nov 2008 às 17:23)

por aqui :

céu limpo a Oeste e nublado a E/NE 

o vento está fraco e tenho 16.5ºC

ás 16h tinha 18.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 17:56)

Máxima de *18,7 ºC*.
Mais uma máxima em torno dos 19 ºC.
As tardes têm tido temperaturas normalíssimas e dentro da média.
Já as mínimas por aqui estão cerca de 1 ºC abaixo da média, o que me agrada. 


Até agora, médias das mínimas e máximas:

Med. Tm: *9,1 ºC* (-1,0 ºC)
Med. Tx: *18,4 ºC* (+0,3 ºC)


*Nota:* Em relação às normais climatológicas de Moscavide (1941 - 1980).


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:*9,0ºC*
Máxima:*19,8ºC*

Humidade:
Máxima:*72%*
Mínima:*35%*

Rajada máxima: *28,2km/h NE*

Actual:
*16,1ºC
42%HR
1020hpa
10,1km/h NE*


----------



## Brunomc (20 Nov 2008 às 18:18)

* céu limpo
* vento nulo
* 13.0ºC


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2008 às 18:28)

estou em arruda e nota-se o frio em relaçao a lis.
desde domingo passado devido as baixas minimas a minha bananeira perdeu totalmente as folhas passando do verde vivo para o castanho escuro isto normalmente só acontece em dezembro ou janeiro pelo que a planta deverá morrer se a temperatura não voltar a subir um pouco ( espero que rebente pó ano)...
segundo o meu tio na lagoa não tem estado tanto frio e a minha outra bananeira que esta lá e o coqueiro estao bonitos
agora estao 13.3Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

Em Moscavide, temperatura de *14,4 ºC* com uma humidade de *52 %*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.9ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.8ºC

T.Minima: 3.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

Boa noite .

Por aqui está frescote .

T: *9,8ºC*
HR: *59%*
P: *1022,7mb/hPa*

V. vento: *nulo*


----------



## amarusp (20 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

Boa noite!

Até agora:
              Máxima:12.6ºC
              Minima:  5.7ºC

Actual:8.3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

Depois de uma descida aos 11,8ºC, eis que a Temperatura sobe... Pelo que neste momento tenho 12,6ºC

Humidade em queda, nos 51%
Pressão nos 1023 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

Céu limpo e 7,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-0,1ºC / 11,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

Boas tardes depois de umas horas fora aqui do estáminé com deslocação em serviço até há Sertã aqui estou eu de volta

Mais um dia de céu limpo com o vento fraco todo o dia,hoje não estêve muito quente a máxima ficou-se pelos 16.8ºc.
Hoje a temperatura está a cair com mais velocidade actual 10.9ºc pressão 1025hpa 58%hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

Estou com *13,8 ºC* e a humidade cai para os *50 %*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante NE.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 20:45)

Por aqui vou neste momento com 13,6ºc a humidade é de 49% e o vento fraco a moderado 17,6km/h ENE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2008 às 21:11)

Boa noite. Hoje por cá foi um dia mais frio que os anteriores, o primeiro dia verdadeiramente de outono. O céu apresentou-se muito nublado aqui pela Lagoa e também por Ponta Delgada, caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos pela manhã.

Tmin - 14,1ºC (a mais baixa deste outono)
Tmax - 19,8ºC

Actual - 17,9ºC e 72% Hr.


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Nov 2008 às 21:16)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................10.5º   (07h56m)
T máx................................16.0º   (14h21m)

H min.................................45%
H máx................................59%

Pressão actual....................1025 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 21:21)

Registo *12,6 ºC* e *59 %*.
A pressão sobe aos *1024,0 hPa*.


----------



## Teles (20 Nov 2008 às 21:25)

Ora muito boa noite a todos por aqui o dia começou com muito sol,sem vento com uma temperatura de 6 graus durante a tarde apareceram algumas nuvens altas para regalo da minha vista mas logo se esfumaçaram, neste momento céu limpo com temperatura de 6.8 graus


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

Agora 17,7ºC e 71% Hr. A descer mas lentamente


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2008 às 22:00)

Olá.

Neste momento já se nota o  .

T: *7,8ºC*
HR: *69%*
P: *1022,6mb/hPa*

V. vento: *nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2008 às 22:06)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo com vento fraco, com a temperatura nos 9.8ºc.

Parece que para a semana já temos novidades pelo menos já dá para contar, quanto háé que faz mais falta ainda vamos aguardar mas há esperança.


----------



## Z13 (20 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

Boa noite

Dia de sol por Bragança, mas fresquinho!

*Tmín:  -1,8ºC*
*Tmax: +14,6ºC*


*Tactual: 1,0ºc*
*HR:98%*
*PA:1023mb*

vamos provavelmente ter a noite mais fria desde o verão...


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2008 às 22:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *16,0ºC*
Tmín: *5,5ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

Neste momento:

T: *7,4ºC* 
HR: *70%*
P: *1022,0mb/hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 15,5 (14h05)
Mínima = 7,1 ºC (06h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 18,7 ºC (dia 10 e dia 17)


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC, após uma descida aos 11,6ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*







Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata *16,9ºC*, de Temperatura Máxima, e 13,4ºC, actualmente, com 1023 hPa de Pressão!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,8 ºC*
Tx: *18,7 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

Dados actuais:

Temp: *12,2ºC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressão: *1022hpa*
Vento: *12,2km/h NE*
Dew point: *3,2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2008 às 23:17)

Boa noite pessoal

Neste momento a minha estação marca 3.9ºC

Máx: 11.0ºC
Min: 0.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

Boas por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade faz com que a temperatura não desça 9.8ºc

Temperaturas de hoje 7.7/16.8ºc

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

Temperatura de *11,7 ºC* e humidade nos *55 %*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante NE.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2008 às 23:39)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 16,4ºC
Tmin: 10,1ºC


----------



## fsl (20 Nov 2008 às 23:45)

*Hoje em OEIRAS

Condições actuais (actualizado a 20-11-08  23:32) 
Temperatura:  12.9°C  
Humidade: 56%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 4.3°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1023.8 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.2mm 
Wind chill:  12.9°C  
Indíce THW:   12.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.3°C às   7:23  20.0°C às 15:12 
Humidade:  41%  às  15:11  62%  às   8:23 
Ponto de Orvalho:  4.4°C às   5:26  8.9°C às  12:22 
Pressão:  1020.5mb  às  15:01  1024.0mb  às  23:02 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   33.8 km/hr  às   1:27 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.6°C às   5:47  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.9°C às  12:15 


*


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2008 às 00:09)

*Extremos do dia 20 de Outubro:*
Tmin: 11,8ºC
Tmáx: 18,8ºC

Por agora 13,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de este.

----------------------

*Extremos do Canidelo, Gaia (JPS_Gaia):*
Tmin: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 16,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

Despeço-me com:

Temp.: *11,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *56 %*
P. Atm.: *1024,6 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 07:17)

Bom dia. 
A mínima foi de *9,1 ºC*.

Acordo com *9,4 ºC* e céu limpo.
O vento está calmo e a humidade está nos *72 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2008 às 07:25)

Bons Dias!

Neste momento tenho *9,9ºC*, que também é a Temperatura Mínima do Dia!

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h, tendo acalmado bastante nos últimos mínutos, permitindo uma descida de temperatura de cerca de 1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *-2,0ºC/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2008 às 07:36)

Bons dias por aqui céu limpo e com temperatura 7.7ºc.

Até logo


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2008 às 07:56)

Bom Dia 

Céu limpo e vento nulo
nao houve formação geada

6.0¤C


----------



## storm (21 Nov 2008 às 07:59)

Bom dia,

Temperatura mínima: 5.7ºC 
Temperatura actual: 8ºC

Céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2008 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 2,2ºC por aqui.

Mínima de -0,1ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2008 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e manhã agradável... Não senti frio hoje quando saí à rua!

*Tmin 10,5ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 3.0ºC e houve uma ligeira formação de geada.
Neste momento estão 10.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mocha (21 Nov 2008 às 09:43)

bom dia a todos por aqui sopra uma pequena brisa que faz com pareça que esta mais frio, sigo com 10ºC


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2008 às 10:51)

Bom dia
Mais um dia de céu limpo sem vento.
Tmin. 6.9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia amanheceu cinzento, com algum sol onde vivo (Santa Cruz da Lagoa). A minima subiu ligeiramente e chegou aos 16ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2008 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima foi de 12,0ºC.
O vento manteve-se moderado de NE/E a noite toda e assim continua.
O céu está imaculadamente limpo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

Estou agora na Portela. 
A estação do *João Esteves* regista *14,6 ºC*.


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2008 às 12:11)

mínima de hoje--------------------- 7.1ºC


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2008 às 12:19)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 14ºc
86%HR
1021hpa

O Areeiro estava com 4,7ºC às 11h

min 12,6ºC
rajada máxima 21km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

Boas tardes por aqui continuamos de céu e vento fraco de E a temperatura vai nos 17.2ºc,a miníma ainda chegou aos 7.2ºc.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,6ºC*...

Agora registo os seguintes valores:

Temp:*18,4ºC*
Hum:*38%*
Prs:*1025hpa*
Vento:*19,1km/h E*
Rajada mas.:*32,4km/h ENE*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 18.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de Leste e céu limpo


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2008 às 13:41)

Por aqui alguma nublosidade alta, sopra uma ligeira brisa.
Temp. actual 17.5ºC


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2008 às 13:54)

Muito sol e calor nesta tarde a terminar a semana. Para a próxima semana o cenário será bem diferente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 14:03)

Já em Moscavide, estou com uma temperatura de *18,7 ºC* e humidade nos *39 %*.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (21 Nov 2008 às 14:05)

Olá amigos;

En Huelva temperatura minima de 9.1º,
ahora vento moderado de Este, y 20.4º,
céu limpo


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

Por aqui tenho a esta altura 19,8ºC, 35%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco a moderado de NE 14,0km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2008 às 14:15)

Boas por aqui vamos com aperecimento de nuvens altas mas pouco insignificantes,hoje está mais quentinho, actual 18.8. e vento fraco.

Até logo quase FS.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2008 às 14:22)

Boa tarde

Em Bragança, mais um dia de sol e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, neste momento estou com 10.7ºC. 

A minha minima foi de 0.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2008 às 15:10)

Sigo com 18,5º aqui neste momento. Penso que ainda sobe mais um bocadinho.

Vento fraco e variável, 1024 mb e 46%HR


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2008 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,
por aqui 13,8ºC
84%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

A máxima foi de *18,9 ºC*. 
Agora já estou com *18,3 ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado 
por alguns cirrus e o vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante NE.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2008 às 16:09)

* céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas 

* vento fraco 
* 18.0¤C


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2008 às 16:39)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade e sigo com:

T: *15,5ºC*
HR: *47%*
P: *1023,0mb/hPa*

V. vento: *1,3km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Nov 2008 às 17:00)

Olá pessoal.
Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco, 17ºC e 1022 hpa.
Extremos do dia: 
T. Máxima: 18.1ºC
T. Mínima: 9.5ºC

Se tudo correr bem, amanha já apresento valores de Bragança...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2008 às 17:55)

A Temperatura Mínima acabou por descer aos *9,5ºC*, pelas 7:50

O Dia foi de Céu Pouco Nublado por Cirrus, mas com o Sol a Brilhar, sempre!

A Temperatura Máxima atingiu os *19,1ºC*...

Neste momento tenho 13,9ºC, em descida rápida!

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *-2,4ºC/h*


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

Extremos hoje:

Temperatura:
Mínima:*8,6ºC*
Máxima:*20,5ºC*

Humidade:
Máxima:*69%*
Mínima:*34%*

Rajada máxima: *32,4km/h ENE*

Actual:
*17,0ºC
40%HR
1023hpa
6,5km/h*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2008 às 18:07)

Boa Noite 

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi de sol, mas durante a tarde tornou-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas e a temperatura Máxima foi de 19.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.1ºC e o céu está novamente limpo.

T.Minima de Hoje: 3.0ºC:cold:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 18:18)

Sigo com *14,8 ºC* ainda em Moscavide. 
Daqui a pouco parto para a Terra Extrema, de onde irei reportar alguns dados.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2008 às 19:02)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Daqui a pouco parto para a Terra Extrema, de onde irei reportar alguns dados.



Já vesti mais umas camisolas Extra!


Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC, e a descer já mais lentamente...

Humidade nos 61%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,8ºC/h


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui tenho 7,4ºC e céu limpo sem vento, temperatura desce lentamente por agora. 

A máxima foi de 11,7ºC e a mínima de 1,2ºC. Ainda não tenho uma única mínima negativa sequer


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Boas por aqui vamos com céu limpo com vento fraco,hoje já se sentiu mais quente máxima 19.5ºc a actual vai nos 13.0ºc pressão 1025hpa 61%hr.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *11,1ºC*
HR: *62%*
P: *1023,7mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

Céu limpo e 8,3ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje: 

-0,1ºC / 12,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Já vesti mais umas camisolas Extra!



Devemos chegar lá já com uns 8 ºC.
Aposto uns 6 ºC às 21h e uns 5 ºC às 22h.

Veremos o que nos espera, vai ser interessante fazer mais um trabalho de _freelancer_.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2008 às 19:39)

Boas, por dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 21.3ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

Boas noites. Sigu com 14ºC, pressão 1023hpa e vento variavel 02kt.
Minima 10 e máxima 21º
Abraço.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

Temp actual : 

20h42 : 7.0¤C
20h55 . 8.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

Boa noite

A tarde foi agradável mas com vento, embora que pouco. Tive 18,4º de máxima hoje.

Agora registo aqui 13,3º, vento nulo, 61% de HR e 1025 mb. Como não está vento a temperatura vai descer bem esta noite.


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

Só para terem uma ideia, no intervalo de tempo entre estes dois Posts meus, a temperatura já desceu 0,5 graus. Encontra-se agora nos 12,8º.


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Nov 2008 às 21:41)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................10.5º
T máx............................16.7º

H min.............................44%
H máx............................58%

Pressão actual.................1026 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

Boa noite.

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas pela tarde, mais acentuadas na zona ocidental do concelho da Lagoa.

Tmin - 16ºC
Tmax - 20,8ºC
Actual - 17,6ºC  e 70% Hr

Precipitação nas ultimas 24 horas - 3 mm


----------



## Teles (21 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui o dia parecia verão com uma maxima de 20 graus.
Neste momento céu limpo sem vento e uma temperatura de 7.7 graus


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

*(21-11-2008)

t-max:  22.6ºc
t.min:  7.1ºc*


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

Por aqui sigo com:
T: *9,6ºC*
HR:* 71%*
P: *1025,1mb/hPa*

Segundo o meteoblue não deverei ir muito além dos 7,5/8ºC , mas melhores dias viram


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *17,8ºC*
Tmín: *5,3ºC*

HRmáx: 84%
HRmín: 42%


----------



## amarusp (21 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

O termómetro marca 8.9ºC, ás 18 horas a temperatura era a mesma!!


----------



## fsl (21 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

*Em OEIRAS a TEMP hoje atingiu 21.7º, de resto um dia agradavel , como se vê  :

[/
 Condições actuais (actualizado a 21-11-08  23:02) 
Temperatura:  13.4°C  
Humidade: 66%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 7.2°C  
Vento: 4.8 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1024.8 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.2mm 
Wind chill:  13.4°C  
Indíce THW:   12.8°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  11.4°C às   7:58  21.7°C às 14:26 
Humidade:  36%  às  14:30  66%  às  22:58 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.9°C às   0:00  8.3°C às  15:07 
Pressão:  1023.6mb  às   1:08  1026.3mb  às  11:01 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   27.4 km/hr  às   9:44 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  11.1°C às   3:56  
Maior Indíce Calor   20.0°C às  13:49 


B]*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

Boas por aqui o vento aumentou de velocidade de NW/N, a temperatura teima em não descer12.0ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.2/19.5ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

Tempo algo ameno por aqui apesar do vento dar a ideia de mais frio do que está na verdade sigo com 14,2ºC, 54%HR. 1023hpa e vento fraco a moderado 13,3km/h ENE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 23:58)

Vim agora da Terra Extrema com os nossos companheiros de fórum.
Já vos conto os detalhes e vos desvendo os segredos. 
Para já, posso dizer que em Moscavide estou com *12,8 ºC* e *58 %*.


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2008 às 00:08)

Boa noite!

Acabo de chegar do Porto, onde esteve um dia magnífico, e pude constatar durante a viagem de regresso, através do termómetro do carro, autenticos fenómenos de inversão térmica, caracterizados pelas seguintes temperaturas:

Zona do Marão:
Amarante: *7ºc*
Alto de Espinho: *12ºc* 
Vale da Campeã: *4ºc*
Vila Real: *6ºc*

Nordeste:
Mirandela/Romeu: *4ºc/3,5ºc*
Alto de Rossas: *6,5ºc*
Bragança: *1,5ºc* (junto ao Modelo)


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

A minha estação deixou registados, para o dia 21 Novembro:

*Tmín: -2,3ºc* ás 7h57

*Tmáx: 16,2ºc* ás 14h41


*Temp. actual: 1,9ºc*
HR:*98%*
PA:*1023mb*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 01:43)

Neste momento tenho 10,6ºC

*Extremos de Ontem:*






Por Coimbra, o nosso amigo Vitamos relatou uma Temperatura Máxima de *18,1ºC*, e uma Temperatura Mínima de *10,4ºC*
Ás 19:04, por lá, estavam 13,6ºC de Temperatura, e 1024 hPa de Pressão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 01:54)

Estou com *10,3 ºC* e *72 %*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 01:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,1 ºC*
Tx: *18,7 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 02:23)

*Extremos do dia 21 de Novembro:*

Arroja, Odivelas:
Tmin: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 19,2ºC

---------

Canidelo, Gaia, JPS_Gaia:
Tmin: 8,3ºC
Tmáx: 16,8ºC


----------



## Turista (22 Nov 2008 às 03:18)

Por Aveiro, registo 9,9ºC/68%

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Nov 2008 às 08:56)

Bom Dia 

* céu limpo e vento nulo
* 8.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia. 
A mínima foi de *7,4 ºC* e a noite foi de céu limpo e vento nulo.
A acalmia do vento tornou possível uma maior descida da temperatura.


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado
14ºC
87%HR
1023hpa

min 12,4ºC


----------



## DRC (22 Nov 2008 às 11:14)

A minha estação meteorológica deve estar maluca!

A temperatura minima atingida esta noite e madrugada foi de 2.6 ºC.

Temp. Actual: 13.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 11:43)

Estou com *18,3 ºC* e *49 %*.
O céu está limpo e o vento muito fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 11:52)

Bons Dias!

Noite fresca... Com uma Temperatura Mínima de *8,8ºC* (Isto comparado com o Poceirão... Nem se compara)


Neste momento tenho 16,6ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a *33,1 km/h* de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2008 às 11:58)

Bons dias hoje por aqui o vento está moderado e com rajadas máxima até agora 50km/h esta noite a temp:ficou pelos 11.3ºc com actual 17.7ºc pressão vai em baixa 1022hpa 48%hr.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2008 às 12:07)

Por aqui hoje tem aquecido mais que nos dias anteriores.

Céu limpo e 10,8ºC por agora. 


Mínima de +0,1ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

por aqui :

* céu limpo e vento fraco
* 17.0ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Mais um lindo dia de Primavera e não de Outono  mais 3 dias e começamos a ter lindos dias de Inverno  

A mínima foi de 10,3ºC...

Agora vou com 19,7ºC. 42%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco a moderado 12,2km/h NW..máximo até agora 26,3km/h N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 12:45)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *20,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *44 %*
P. Atm.: *1021,5 hPa*
Vento: *5 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


O céu está limpo, o vento está muito fraco e o dia parece querer aquecer bem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2008 às 12:52)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 3.2ºC, mas não houve geada.
Neste momento estão já estão 19.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

Subida repentina da temperatura até aos *21,5 ºC* actuais.


----------



## psm (22 Nov 2008 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, tendo estado no guincho onde a temperatura do carro marcava 14.7º com céu limpo, vento de norte moderado a fraco, e com fractus na serra de Sintra.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 13:25)

Boa tarde!

Tive uma mínima muito estranha esta noite.
Uns incríveis *13,5ºC*. Sendo que às 3h30 ainda tinha 14,4ºC.
Na altura estava vento moderado de Este.

Será que o meu vizinho de baixo deixou a janela aberta e andou a fazer um churrasco durante a noite?

A ver se esta noite baixa.

Por agora, algum calor.
Estou com 20,0ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Nov 2008 às 14:23)

* céu limpo e vento fraco
* 20.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

Neste momento tenho 17,4ºC, após uma Tempertura Máxima que não passou dos *19,0ºC*

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 25,6 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,1ºC/h

Tal como o *PSM* referiu, a Serra apresenta bastantes Fractus, e são cada vez mais!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 14:43)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *21,6 ºC*.
Tarde bastante agradável de Novembro.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2008 às 14:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Tal como o *PSM* referiu, a Serra apresenta bastantes Fractus, e são cada vez mais!



É sinal de mudança eminente, algo se aproxima, ontem foram os cirros hoje já são fractus, tudo fenómenos anunciadores de frio/sistema frontal.

Por cá neste momento 17.3ºC, fui há rua de manga curta, senti-me na Primavera


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

A Temperatura vai descendo rapidamente, pelo que levo *16,1ºC* no momento!

O Vento está nos, 28,1 km/h de N (360º), tendo já chegado aos *41,1 km/h*

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,4ºC/h


----------



## migmor (22 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

Boas tardes
Estou com 21,0ºC e ceu limpo
A Pressão começou pelos 1025Hpa no inicio do dia e já vai nos 1019Hpa !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 16:24)

O vento tem estado a passar constantemente a barreira dos 30 km/h.
A temperatura desceu aos *17,4 ºC* e a humidade subiu aos *56 %*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2008 às 16:46)

Boas...hoje por aqui estêve e está ainda quentinho
Por aqui a máxima ainda chegou aos 20.3ºc mesmo com o vento sempre moderado e por vezes com rajadas.
Neste momento céu limpo com a temperatura nos 17.6ºc pressão 1019hpa 45%hr.

Hoje tive a miníma mais alta do mês superior a 10.0cº até agora sempre abaixo dos dez graus,a máxima hoje foi a segunda vez  superior a 20.0ºc.

Com estas temperaturas nem parece que daqui a 48h vamos levar com ui venha ele.


----------



## amarusp (22 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

Depois de uma máxima de 15,7ºC ás 13.56 m a temperatura está actualmente nos 13.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 17:15)

Bem, está um vendaval que é uma coisa parva!
Vento moderado a forte de Norte e com rajadas.

O céu vai encobrindo a oeste.

Ninguém diria que a máxima foi de 20,3ºC.

Por agora 14,7ºC.


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

Boas, por aqui tenho 12,1ºC e céu limpo. A mínima foi de 2,8ºC e a máxima de 14,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 17:24)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, está um vendaval que é uma coisa parva!
> Vento moderado a forte de Norte e com rajadas.
> 
> (...)
> ...



É verdade.
Por cá, já estou com *14,4 ºC* apesar de a máxima ter sido de *21,6 ºC*.
Já se torna desagradável estar na rua a esta hora com o vento moderado a forte que se faz sentir.
A juntar a tudo isto, o vento faz-se sentir com rajadas constantes que ultrapassam os 40 km/h.


----------



## vitamos (22 Nov 2008 às 17:48)

Boa tarde!

Fim de tarde agradável em Coimbra, vento fraco e por enquanto ainda não muito frio.

Tmin 9,9ºC
Tmax 18,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 17:52)

Por cá, o Vento já atingiu os *46,7 km/h*!!

A Temperatura vai descendo, estando nos 13,8ºC, actualmente (Não espero uma grande descida para esta noite... O Vento vai tratar de manter a Temperatura estagnada...)

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 37,4 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

Já em Bragança...
Eu a pensar que me vinha meter num frigorífico, e afinal vim durante a viagem com 16ºC, tempertaura à chegada em Bragança...
Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 11º.3 e a descer bem...
Brigantinos, onde é que se bebe um copo por aqui?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Nov 2008 às 18:38)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N  eo céu está limpo

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.9ºC

T.Minima: 3.2ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já em Bragança...
> Eu a pensar que me vinha meter num frigorífico, e afinal vim durante a viagem com 16ºC, tempertaura à chegada em Bragança...
> Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 11º.3 e a descer bem...
> Brigantinos, onde é que se bebe um copo por aqui?





Hoje foi o 2º dia mais quente deste mês aqui em minha casa, mas a partir de agora vai arrefecer bem. Quanto tempo vais ficar por cá? Em que zona vais fazer os teus registos? Um copo bebe-se em qualquer lado, até te dava nomes mas não deves conhecer 

Aqui tenho 9,6ºC a descer a bom ritmo, o vento aumentou um pouco mas nada de especial.


----------



## amarusp (22 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

Máxima:15.7ºC
Minima:7.5ºC
Actual:12.7ºC

Em Loriga-Serra da Estrela


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 19:13)

Neste momento tenho 13,3ºC, a descer muito lentamente...

O Vento continua Moderado/Forte, com rajadas de cerca de 40 km/h, estando neste momento nos 23,4 km/h

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2008 às 19:16)

Hoje:

Mínima:*10,3ºC*
Máxima:*21,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *35,2km/h N*
Actual:
14,3ºC
80%HR
1017hpa
15,5km/h N


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Fil disse:


> Hoje foi o 2º dia mais quente deste mês aqui em minha casa, mas a partir de agora vai arrefecer bem. Quanto tempo vais ficar por cá? Em que zona vais fazer os teus registos? Um copo bebe-se em qualquer lado, até te dava nomes mas não deves conhecer
> 
> Aqui tenho 9,6ºC a descer a bom ritmo, o vento aumentou um pouco mas nada de especial.



Boas. Estou na zona da pousada, que me parece bem mais fria que outras da cidade, pelo que pude ver...
Fico cá até 6ª para ver se dou um bom giro por aqui... 
Estão 8.7ºC e a descer a muito bom ritmo....


----------



## storm (22 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

Boas,

Temperatura mínima: 5.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.5ºC


Dia de céu limpo acompanhado de vento fraco, neste momento está pouco nublado e um vento para o moderado, a sensação térmica esta muito boa até congela


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas. Estou na zona da pousada, que me parece bem mais fria que outras da cidade, pelo que pude ver...
> Fico cá até 6ª para ver se dou um bom giro por aqui...
> Estão 8.7ºC e a descer a muito bom ritmo....



Exactamente a mesma temperatura que eu tenho 

É uma zona relativamente fria nas máximas pois está num ponto alto perto da CM, mas à medida que a noite cai em principio essa zona vai ficando para trás das zonas mais baixas. Depois se deres uma volta lá mais para a noite e se não houver vento, vais poder comprovar isso.

PS: Já desceu para 8,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2008 às 19:43)

Boas...por aqui a temperatura está teimosa em descer 14.6ºc e vento moderado.


----------



## Lightning (22 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

A temperatura aqui também está a custar muito a descer devido ao vento moderado que se sente agora... 15,2º acompanhados de vento moderado, variável. Abocado cheguei aos 25 km/h, apesar de não ser nada de especial.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

Chego a casa com *13,4 ºC* e bastante vento.
O vento moderado de NO com rajadas dificulta a descida da temperatura.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Nov 2008 às 20:17)

Por aqui, este foi um dia quentinho , tendo a máxima chegado aos 19,3ºC.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *12,3ºC*
HR: *59%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

Sigo com 6.9ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *7,4 ºC*
Tx: *21,6 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (22 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

Sigo com 14,9º, o vento acalmou um bocado, 1018 mb e 74% de HR.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Nov 2008 às 20:41)

bem hoje tenhu uma temperatura muito diferente..tenho 12.0¤C

ontem tinha 8.0¤C a esta hora


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 20:44)

Por aqui 14,5ºC degradáveis devido ao vento a rondar os 30km/h. Windchill de 12ºC.


----------



## Lightning (22 Nov 2008 às 21:16)

Tá a custar a descer. 14,6º e mesmo assim o vento acalmou. Não há vento agora.


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................10.5º  (06h48m)
T máx....................................18.2º  (14h54m)

H min.....................................41%
H máx....................................71%

Pressão actual........................1021 hPa


----------



## DRC (22 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

Céu Limpo
Temperatura nos 14.2ºC.
Vento Moderado.
Pressão Estável.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2008 às 22:11)

Céu limpo e 5,4ºC.


O dia aqueceu bem. Registei hoje a segunda máxima mais elevada do mês.

Extremos de hoje:

+0,1ºC / 15,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2008 às 22:12)

Por cá, mínima de 10.8ºC e máxima de 18.7ºC agora estou com 12.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

Sigo com *13,0 ºC* e céu limpo. 
O vento sopra agora mais calmamente, mas ainda de forma contínua.


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2008 às 22:28)

despeço-me com 14.0Cº ( as 6 da tarde na louriceira de cima em arruda dos vinhos estavam 13.9Cº).


----------



## *Dave* (22 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

Extremos:

Tmáx: *19,3ºC*
Tmín: *9,0ºC*

---------

Neste momento:
T: 11,7ºC
HR: 61%
P: 1017,4mb/hPa

V. vento: 2,1km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

Por hoje é tudo, fico-me com 6.2ºC e céu limpo.
Fiquem bem!


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2008 às 22:36)

Por aqui vento moderado de Norte e 13,8ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 20,3ºC

------------------

No Canidelo, o JPS_Gaia diz que estão agora 11,5ºC e 63% de humidade relativa. 

Extremos no Canidelo:
Tmin: 9,1ºC
Tmáx: 18,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

Boa noite! Hj por cá dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos, mais constantes em Ponta Delgada.

Tmin - 16,1ºC
Tmax - 19,8ºC
Actual - 16,9ºC e 74 % Hr

Precipitação das ultimas 24 horas - 1 mm


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 23:02)

Neste momento tenho *12,4ºC*, e o Céu está Pouco Nublado por Fractus!

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *+0,0ºC/h*... Impressionante... Completamente estagnado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2008 às 23:38)

Boas por aqui isto está fraquinho temperatura não quer avançar actual 12.8ºc,o vento esse dá para dar e vender não para de soprar,e o resto tudo igual

Vamos lá ver se isto muda de figura nas próximas horas e dias senão eu

Temperaturas de hoje 11.2/20.3ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## fsl (22 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

Hoje em OEIRAS:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 22-11-08  23:47) 
Temperatura:  13.6°C  
Humidade: 78%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.8°C  
Vento: 11.3 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1017.9 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.2mm 
Wind chill:  11.3°C  
Indíce THW:   11.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  10.3°C às   4:03  20.9°C às 13:13 
Humidade:  48%  às  12:30  80%  às  18:24 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.1°C às   3:29  12.2°C às  13:27 
Pressão:  1017.6mb  às  22:59  1024.8mb  às   0:21 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   51.5 km/hr  às  17:37 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.6°C às   3:47  
Maior Indíce Calor   20.0°C às  12:29 


/B]


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2008 às 23:54)

Neste momento tenho 11,9ºC de Temperatura, estando esta a um ritmo de descida de -0,4ºC/h

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

Boas
Por aqui vou neste momento com uma temperatura algo amena até 13,8ºC, 73%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

Boa noite!

Depois de um belo dia de sol (mais um), a noite terminou ao sabor de um espectáculo de Pedro Tochas!!!


Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 18,4ºC
Tmin: 10,7ºC


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2008 às 00:28)

* céu limpo e vento nulo

* formação de neblina

* 7.0¤C


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 00:48)

Despeço-me com *11,2ºC* de Temperatura... Finalmente a descer decentemente... A um ritmo de -0,7ºC/h

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNO (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2008 às 08:05)

Bom dia pessoal....
Por aqui, céu limpo, tudo branco da geada, e 3.3ºC
Mínima de 1.2ºC...


----------



## psm (23 Nov 2008 às 08:22)

Bom dia aqui vou pôr o link do EUMESAT do vapor de água para se reparar no vortice que estava em Portugal , e que se deslocou até sul sudoeste dos Açores.



http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/SDDI/cgi...0,n=24,d=1,v=400,pp=0,t=200811221200#controls


----------



## *Dave* (23 Nov 2008 às 09:47)

Por aqui, esta foi uma noite com algum vento...

Tmín: 8,1ºC

Neste momento:
T: *12,1ºC*
HR: *58%* 
P: *1018,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2008 às 10:28)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 4.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.9ºC , o vento sopra fraco de N e mais uma vez o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia. 
A mínima foi de *8,7 ºC* e a noite foi de céu limpo, mas de vento constante.
Uma acalmia do vento por volta das 5h da manhã permitiu que a mínima chegasse a estes valores.


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2008 às 10:56)

Bom dia

6,2ºC e um céu sem nuvens.

Mais uma manhã de geada com -1,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 11:00)

Bons Dias!

A Temperatura Mínima desceu 0,1ºC em relação a ontem, pelo que também foi de *8,7ºC*

Neste momento já está "calor"... Com 17,5ºC

Humidade nos 41%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,8ºC/h


Nem uma Núvem no Céu...


----------



## Bgc (23 Nov 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

-1.4ºC de mínima. 
Céu praticamente limpo agora.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Nov 2008 às 11:41)

Por aqui já sigo com:
T: *15,7ºC*
HR: *48%*
P: *1018,5mb/hPa*

V. vento:* 1,3km/h*


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 11:46)

Tive de mínima 10.9ºC...

Agora sigo com 18,4ºC, 44%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco a moderado 15,5km/h N a rajada mais alta até agora foi de 34,6km/h ESE (4:06) dai a mínima que tive!!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2008 às 11:47)

Bom Dia 

* céu limpo e vento fraco
* 14.5ºC


----------



## amarusp (23 Nov 2008 às 12:09)

Bom dia e bom domingo!

Temperatura: 12.0ºC


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Nov 2008 às 12:16)

Bom dia ! Por aqui com céu limpo e vento fraco. Temp:12,4  Hr:72% e Pressão de 1020Hpa.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

agora uns agradaveis 18.2Cº em lisboa-olivais norte.
ceu limpo e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

Boas

Acordei com céu limpo e vento fraco. Desde há um bocado para cá começou a levantar-se vento, está agora nos 10 km/h, variável.

A temperatura está agora nos 16,2º e a pressão nos 1019 mb. Humidade a 61%.


----------



## DRC (23 Nov 2008 às 12:31)

Olá a todos!
Ceu Limpo
Temperatura nos 15.8ºC
Vento Fraco.
Pouco mais há a dizer.

PS: Preparem os casacos e depois logo a seguir, os guarda-chuvas.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

DRC disse:


> PS: Preparem os casacos e depois logo a seguir, os guarda-chuvas.



Mal posso esperar pelo fim de semana prolongado, se tudo se mantiver como está (modelos e previsões)... 

Eu acho que é mais "Preparem os casacos e depois os guarda-chuvas, mas não se esqueçam das pedras nos bolsos". 

A minha frase acima tem fundamento num dos últimos Posts do Tópico Análise, Modelos Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

DRC disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Ceu Limpo
> Temperatura nos 15.8ºC
> Vento Fraco.
> ...



acho que para regioes como o algarve lisboa e setubal ficava bem um alerta de frio / windchill já que nao estamos habituados a temps tao baixas...
quanto á chuva quanto mais melhor
boas


----------



## DRC (23 Nov 2008 às 12:57)

A Temperatura hoje está a subir muito devagar.
Vai ainda só nos 16.1ºC.
Céu Limpo e vento Fraco.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 13:05)

17,1º agora. Apesar de estar algum vento, embora que fraco, a temperatura está a subir razoavelmente.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 13:11)

Neste momento tenho 18,4ºC, após uma Temperatura Máxima de *19,2º*C, até ao momento...

Humidade nos 39%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento Fraco/Moderado, nos 18,4 km/h de N (360º), actualmente
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2008 às 13:31)

Boas tardes por aqui mais um dia de céu totalmente azulinho com vento fraco.

Esta noite a temperatura não baixou dos 10.0ºc ficou-se pelos10.6ºc.a actual vai nos 18.9ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Nov 2008 às 13:32)

Neste momento a temperatura já subiu aos _*18,0ºC*_ e a HR desceu aos *42%*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 13:34)

Estou com uma temperatura de *19,2 ºC* e uma humidade de *40 %*.
O sol brilha num céu completamente limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 13:41)

Neste momento registo:
19,8ºC
40%HR
1020hpa
14,8km/h
ponto de orvalho 5,5ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 14:13)

Vento fraco
18,1º
1018 mb
50% HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 14:35)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *20,5 ºC*
H. Rel.: *37 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,0 hPa*
Vento: *3 km/h* (ESE)
P. de Orvalho: *5 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 15:19)

18,5º
1017 mb
Vento nulo
49% HR


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 15:24)

A Temperatura Máxima não passou mesmo dos 19,2ºC

Neste momento tenho 18,2ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,5ºC/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2008 às 15:38)

Boas...vamos com uma temperatura de 18.6ºc e vento fraco e céu azul.

Estamos por horas com a chegada do .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 15:42)

A máxima foi de *20,9 ºC*.
A tarde foi quente e de vento fraco.
O sol brilha com o céu totalmente limpo, sem nenhuma nuvem.


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2008 às 16:10)

Boas, aqui vou com 11,2ºC, algum vento de NW e céu limpo sobre a cidade mas com algumas nuvens retidas nos montes a NNW. A máxima foi de 12,6ºC e a mínima de 1,3ºC.


----------



## Bgc (23 Nov 2008 às 16:48)

Vento frio de NW.


----------



## Teles (23 Nov 2008 às 17:05)

Boas, o dia hoje foi de verão com maxima de 20 graus e céu limpo.
Neste momento aumenta a intensiadade do vento e com uma temperatura na casa dos 14 graus


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2008 às 17:05)

Vento e 10,6ºC neste momento. São também visíveis algumas nuvens altas a oeste e outras a leste, mas estas devem ser resultantes de um pequeno incêndio na área do parque.

Extremos de hoje:

-1,0ºC / 13,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2008 às 17:19)

Por cá, mínima de 11.1ºC e máxima de 18.5ºC agora estou com 14.7.

Acabaram-se as máximas ranhosas de Primavera, venha o frio


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 17:27)

tive uma bela maxima de 21.2Cº e agora sigo com 16.6Cº ( a temp já desceu bastante)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2008 às 17:55)

Por aqui tudo calmo a temp:actual 14.5ºc.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2008 às 18:02)

Boa tarde pessoal...
Parece que escolhi uma boa altura para visitar esta espectacular região de Trás-os-Montes, segundo as ultimas previsões...
Hoje andei por vários sítios, e com as mais diversas temperaturas...
Destaco o frio enorme no Santuário da Senhora da Serra, a 1400m de altitude, com 9ºC de temperatura Às 15h, mas com um vento muito forte e gélido, o windchill era enorme...
Apanhei chuva em Moimenta (900m), com 7ºC, pelas 16h30...
De momento, estão 10ºC, com umas nuvens bem carregadas a virem de NE, bem como um vento agreste do mesmo local...


----------



## amarusp (23 Nov 2008 às 18:05)

Boa descida, sigo com 10,4ºC depois de uma máxima de 14,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2008 às 18:06)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Mínima = 9,3 ºC (07h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 13,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 19,0 ºC (dia 22)


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 18:07)

aqui já estao  15Cº
na louriceira de cima em arruda a temp esta ainda mais baixa com 11Cº


----------



## Bgc (23 Nov 2008 às 18:15)

7ºc


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*10,9ºC*
Máxima:*20,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34,6km/h ESE*

Actual:
*15,4ºC
55%HR
1017hpa
17,6km/h*


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

15,8º
1018 mb
5 km/h variável
56% HR

Atenção ao vento forte e frio que se vai fazer sentir nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 18:38)

Neste momento tenho *12,2ºC*, descendo ao ritmo de -1,1ºC/h

Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 19:00)

15,7º
1018 mb
Vento nulo
57% HR


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

por aqui : 

* céu limpo e vento fraco

* 12.0¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 19:44)

Fui ao Poceirão às 18h, pouco depois do pôr-do-sol.
Nessa altura ainda o arrefecimento estava a começar, já que lá as máximas costumam ser bastante elevadas.

No _termómetro portátil_ registei *11,5 ºC* às 18:30h.
Já a caminho, 5 minutos depois, tive *10,0 ºC* na zona mais fria do Poceirão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 19:48)

Em Moscavide, depois da máxima de *20,9 ºC*, a noite começa fresca.
Estou com uma temperatura de *12,8 ºC* e uma humidade de *71 %* e o vento está fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2008 às 20:03)

A temperatura aqui estagnou nos 10ºC... Raio do vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2008 às 20:07)

Por aqui vamos com 12.0ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## storm (23 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

Temperatura máxima: 18.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.9ºC 

Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco, as 15h ao sol e com vento até gelava.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

mr. phillip disse:


> A temperatura aqui estagnou nos 10ºC... Raio do vento...



10º? Aqui em baixo estão 14,5... 

E aqui não há vento... Como é possível?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> 10º? Aqui em baixo estão 14,5...
> 
> E aqui não há vento... Como é possível?



Talvez te estejas a esquecer que ele está neste momento em Bragança.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 20:20)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Talvez te estejas a esquecer que ele está neste momento em Bragança.



Eu não sabia que ele estava em bragança.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 20:29)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *73 %*
P. Atm.: *1019,0 hPa*
Vento: *16 km/h* (N)
P. de Orvalho: *8 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

Neste momento tenho *11,9ºC* quase estagnados, a um ritmo de descida de -0,1ºC/h

Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de NNO (338º), com uma Média de 16,8 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC

A Serra está com um pouco de Nevoeiro, e há bastantes Fractus a Norte!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Nov 2008 às 20:37)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.6ºC
T.Minia: 4.9ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

Vou neste momento com 13,7ºC, 72%HR, 1018hpa e vento moderado 19,8km/h N...rajada máxima na ultima hora 28,7km/h NNO


----------



## *Dave* (23 Nov 2008 às 20:42)

Neste momento:
T:* 10,5ºC*
HR: *57%*
P:* 1016,3mb/hPa*


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Nov 2008 às 20:46)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................10.1º
T máx...............................17.0º

H min.................................46%
H máx................................69%

Pressão actual.....................1019 hPa


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2008 às 21:10)

Aqui tenho neste momento 9,0ºC, a temperatura está completamente estagnada há desde há algumas horas devido ao forte vento de NNW, e o pior de tudo, lavra um incêndio a norte da cidade, não sei se é dentro do Parque Natural de Montesinho ou se é já em Espanha, mas parece ser bastante grande. É triste ver incêndios a esta altura do ano quando nem no verão me lembro de ter visto algum.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 21:10)

13.7Cº


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

Por aqui 11.0ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Eu não sabia que ele estava em bragança.



Tou em Bragança, mas não parece... Não há maneira de a temperatura descer por aí além...
Estão 9.5ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

A bolsa de ar frio já se vê  há medida que a frente passar, o vento vai literalmente "explodir" e as temperaturas cair


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tou em Bragança, mas não parece... Não há maneira de a temperatura descer por aí além...
> Estão 9.5ºC...



Aqui passa-se a mesma coisa... Apesar de ser totalmente diferente, a temperatura também não desce aqui. 14º agora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

Boa noite

Por cá dia fresco com céu muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 14,8ºC
Tmax - 19,7ºC
Actual - 16ºC e 72 Hr
Precipitação - 2 mm


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2008 às 21:59)

Por aqui 12,0ºC e 78% de humidade.
Vento moderado a forte de Norte.

--------------

Pelo Canidelo, o JPS_Gaia diz que começou a morrinhar.
Estão 12,8ºC e 82% de humidade.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui 12,0ºC e 78% de humidade.
> Vento moderado a forte de Norte.
> 
> --------------
> ...



Morrinhar? Deve de ser nevar não?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 22:17)

O vento começou agora a intensificar-se.
As rajadas chegam agora aos *34 km/h*.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Morrinhar? Deve de ser nevar não?



Morrinhar vem de morrinha, chuvisco.

-----------
Sigo com 11,8ºC e 80%.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

AnDré disse:


> Morrinhar vem de morrinha, chuvisco.
> 
> -----------
> Sigo com 11,8ºC e 80%.



Ta a chuviscar já? Aonde? (eu desconheço onde fica o canidelo)


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

Neste momento tenho 11,7ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*






Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Mínima de *9,7ºC*, e uma Temperatura Máxima de *17,9ºC*
Por lá, ás 19:49, estavam 12,6ºC de Temperatura e 1019 hPa de Pressão. O Céu está Limpo!
Pelo Canidelo, *Vila Nova de Gaia*, o JPS_Gaia relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *16,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Ta a chuviscar já? Aonde? (eu desconheço onde fica o canidelo)








No Alto Minho também vai chuviscando:
Às 21h: 0,3mm V.N.Cerveira, 0,1mm em Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 22:32)

Gilmet disse:


> Pelo Canidelo, *Vila Nova de Gaia*, o JPS_Gaia relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *16,9ºC*



Obrigado Gil. Agora já sei onde fica. 

Sigo com 13,8º, 1019 mb, 15 km/h N e 74% HR.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

AnDré disse:


> No Alto Minho também vai chuviscando:
> Às 21h: 0,3mm V.N.Cerveira, 0,1mm em Lamas de Mouro.



Obrigado também, André.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> A bolsa de ar frio já se vê  há medida que a frente passar, o vento vai literalmente "explodir" e as temperaturas cair



calma que o frio a serio só daqui a 48-72h
amanha e depois talvez alguma chuva e neve nas serras ( estimo que em lis chova entre 2-4mm).
agora estao 13.6Cº estagnados e penso que a min fique-se pelos 9-10Cº


----------



## *Dave* (23 Nov 2008 às 22:45)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *18,4ºC*
Tmín: *8,1ºC*

HRmáx: 69% 
HRmín: 39%


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2008 às 22:47)

aqueles que residem em tras os montes desejo boa sorte para a madrugada de amanha e para a noite de seg para ter pois poderao ver alguns flocos ou agua-neve especialmente nas zonas mais elevadas.
gostaria tambem de vos pedir que tirem fotos, se puderem, só para podermos ver nem que seja um floco no meio de mil gotas de agua sempre seria bom para a auto-estima....
boas


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

stormy disse:


> calma que o frio a serio só daqui a 48-72h
> amanha e depois talvez alguma chuva e neve nas serras ( estimo que em lis chova entre 2-4mm).
> agora estao 13.6Cº estagnados e penso que a min fique-se pelos 9-10Cº



Sim, mas primeiro é o vento que já vai causar uma boa sensação de frio


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tou em Bragança, mas não parece... Não há maneira de a temperatura descer por aí além...
> Estão 9.5ºC...



Esta noite a dinâmica já está completamente diferente, o vento não permite a queda acentuada da temperatura. Por aqui, estas entradas de norte acabam por provocar essencialmente uma descida das máximas. A mínima da próxima madrugada deve ser bem mais elevada que a dos dias anteriores.

Por agora algumas nuvens, 9,1ºC e um vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo,o vento vai fraco com a temp;10.7ºc.

As temperaturas de hoje 10.2/19.9ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

Boa Noite 

por aqui :

céu limpo e vento fraco

tou com uma temperatura de 9.5ºC


----------



## fsl (23 Nov 2008 às 23:08)

*Hoje em OEIRAS

Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-11-08  23:02) 
Temperatura:  13.0°C  
Humidade: 82%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.0°C  
Vento: 8.0 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1018.7 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 4.2 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  454.2mm 
Wind chill:  13.0°C  
Indíce THW:   12.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  11.6°C às   6:57  20.5°C às 11:56 
Humidade:  44%  às  11:39  82%  às  22:57 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.7°C às   6:57  10.6°C às  14:35 
Pressão:  1016.9mb  às   3:41  1019.5mb  às  10:39 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   43.5 km/hr  às  20:58 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.0°C às  19:38  
Maior Indíce Calor   19.4°C às  11:24 

*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2008 às 23:10)

O *JPS_Gaia* relata céu muito nublado e diz que chuviscou há pouco.
Diz que agora está com *12,8 ºC* e *78 %* de humidade.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2008 às 23:48)

O vento está mais forte e a temperatura até a subir  13,1ºC e vento moderado, rajada máxima na ultima hora de 34,6km/h NE (23:39)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 00:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,7 ºC*
Tx: *20,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2008 às 00:56)

Esta noite estou a ver que a temperatura não vai descer muito, agora até tem estado a subir de 7,8ºC para 8,2ºC e a humidade teve uma queda muito acentuada. O vento continua moderado a forte de NW e o céu tem apenas algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gongas (24 Nov 2008 às 01:21)

Ja cai uma chuva miudinha e temperatura nos 11ºC. Ai k Terça-ffeira tenho de ir para a Guarda


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 01:37)

Boa noite

Noite ventosa e amena aqui por Bragança sigo com 8.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 01:40)

Também por aqui se faz sentir o vento, que por vezes sopra mesmo com muita intensidade.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 12,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2008 às 07:27)

Bons Dias!

Noite caracterizada por Vento Moderado/Forte!

A Temperatura Mínima, até ao momento é de *12,0ºC*, mas acredito que ainda seja batida antes das 00:00

Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,1ºC/h


----------



## storm (24 Nov 2008 às 08:15)

Temperatura mínima até ao momento foi de 12.6ºC,em principio a noite será outra (espero eu).

Temperatura actual:14ºC

Noite de vento moderado/forte, neste momento está pouco nublado e vento moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 08:15)

Dan disse:


> Esta noite a dinâmica já está completamente diferente, o vento não permite a queda acentuada da temperatura. Por aqui, estas entradas de norte acabam por provocar essencialmente uma descida das máximas. A mínima da próxima madrugada deve ser bem mais elevada que a dos dias anteriores.
> 
> Por agora algumas nuvens, 9,1ºC e um vento a aumentar de intensidade.



Tens toda a razão. De facto, a mínima não caiu para além dos 7.2ºC... Vamos ver como se porta a máxima (espero que mal)...
Aguardo pelo desenvolvimento das próximas horas, já que as previsões estão constantemente a mudar... Tanto pode chover, como fazer frio, nevar, como nada disto... Tá tudo embrulhado.
Por aqui, céu muito nublado, com 7.5ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2008 às 09:13)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado, inclusivamente já pingou.
O vento já sopra forte.

Tmin 11.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 09:17)

Bom dia a todos. 
A noite foi de céu nublado e vento moderado a forte.
A mínima não desceu dos *11,9 ºC* devido a essas condições.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2008 às 09:35)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 9.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.3ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento sopra moderado NNW.


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 09:44)

min de 13.0


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Por aqui céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado a forte de Norte.
14,2ºC e 65% de humidade.

A mínima de hoje foi 11,8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2008 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Vai chovendo fraco por Coimbra. A temperatura já chegou aos 13ºC, caiu para os 12,8 e neste momento não sei...

A mínima essa foi ás 0h com 11,1ºC. Pressão este manhã em 1014 hPa.

Provavelmente hoje será estabelecida nova mínima.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Nov 2008 às 10:42)

Bom dia, actualmente tenho 14,3ºC, o vento está mesmo muito forte e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia amanheceu bastante cinzento, mas neste momento aqui onde me encontro (Ribeira Chã), o sol já brilha.
A minima foi de 14,1ºC


----------



## mocha (24 Nov 2008 às 11:14)

bom dia a todos, o vento por aqui ja começou a sssobiar, ceu com períodos de muito nublado, quando o sol descobre aparece uma escuridão de oeste sigo com 14ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Por aqui vai chovendo com 7,4ºC.

Mínima de 6,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2008 às 11:28)

Chuva miudinha a cair bem agora tocada a vento que sopra moderado


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Neste momento já não chove e o céu está parcialmente nublado com abertas, o vento também se faz sentir. 

Neste momento registo 8.1ºC


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2008 às 11:56)

Bom dia!
6,3º C, céu nublado e vento fraco são ac condiçõec actuais em Loriga


----------



## Brunomc (24 Nov 2008 às 12:06)

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas

tenho 14.0¤C


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

A Europa está mergulhada em nuvens  já nem nós escapamos...estou com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 12:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> A Europa está mergulhada em nuvens  já nem nós escapamos...estou com 14.3ºC.



Boas.

São exactamente essas mesmas nuvens que fazem com que o céu aqui esteja muito nublado, por vezes com abertas. O vento sopra moderado, mas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. Já tive uma rajada de 23 km/h abocado. Agora 16,4º, 66% HR e 1014 mb de pressão. 10 km/h variável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2008 às 12:35)

Boas tardes hoje sim já temos o panorama diferente
Por aqui acordamos com algumas nuvens mas têm vindo aumentar,neste momento está bastante nublado e com o vento com rajadas,a temperatura hoje está baixa 11.6ºc pressão desceu bastante 1011hpa 64%hr.

Máxima rajada de vento 40km/r.


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2008 às 12:37)

Neste momento chove e a temperatura é de 6,8. Curiosamente e por motivos tristes um incendio consome mato em Valhelhas na serra da Estrela, está a ser combatido por mais de cem bombeiros. Como é possível??


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2008 às 12:55)

Chuva fraca e 6,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2008 às 12:58)

Boas

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 12,0ºC que deverá ser batida antes das 00h...

O dia está a ser de céu coberto e de vento moderado com uma ou outra rajada forte mas espero que fique mais forte de tarde, tenho os seguintes valores...15,4ºC, 64%HR, 1013hpa, 15,5km/h N e a rajada mais alta até ao momento é de 44,2km/h ENE


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2008 às 12:59)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento chove e sigo com uma temperatura de 5,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 12:59)

Voltou a chover em Bragança Sigo com 7.9ºC


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2008 às 13:01)

Neste momento a temperatura baixou para 5,7ºC e cairam 1,78mm de chuva.





[/URL][/IMG]

Foto tirado de onde moro, atrás a Serra da Estrela coberta por um denso nevoeiro, continua a chuver.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

aqui ja choveu..chuva fraca

a temperatura ja desceu para os 12.5¤C


----------



## Teles (24 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

Boas!
por aqui o dia começou com algumas nuvens e com vento muito forte,condição que se mantem até ao momento, por veses acompanhado de chuva miudinha temperatura actual de 13 graus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 13:05)

A chuva ainda não chegou cá.
O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra moderado.
A temperatura sobe para os *14,7 ºC* actuais e a humidade está nos *61 %*.


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 13:08)

amarusp disse:


> Neste momento chove e a temperatura é de 6,8. *Curiosamente e por motivos tristes um incendio consome mato em Valhelhas na serra da Estrela, está a ser combatido por mais de cem bombeiros. Como é possível??*



se calhar alguém seguiu os conselhos do presidente da vila nova da rabona (ezequiel valades) e achou que o Inverno era a Altura dos incêndios.


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 13:11)

Segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal, na Torre vai chovendo com -2ºC!


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

boas

neste momento aqui em Sesimbra ainda não chove, vento moderado, 16º

abraços


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2008 às 13:12)

Rectificação, o incendio não lavra em Valhelhas, mas sim em Verdelhos, pelo lapso peço desculpa.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 13:18)

*Às 12h UTC:*
Lamas de Mouro e Montalegre com 3,9ºC e precipitação fraca.
A cota de neve deve andar acima dos 1300-1400m.

Penhas Douradas estava com 1,8ºC e também precipitação fraca.
A neve na serra da estrela deve andar acima dos 1500-1600m.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 13:23)

Duvido que a máxima ultrapasse os 15,5 ºC.
O vento vai-se intensificando e tive agora uma rajada de *40 km/h*.
Até agora a temperatura apenas chegou aos *15,4 ºC*, quando o céu estava parcialmente coberto.


----------



## storm (24 Nov 2008 às 13:32)

Temperatura actual: 14.5ºC (ora desce ora sobe, a escrever este post já desceu 0.5ºC)

O céu esta nublado e com vento moderado/forte (estas rajadas fortes, até ia ficando sem porta do carro)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 13:34)

AnDré disse:


> Penhas Douradas estava com 1,8ºC e também precipitação fraca.
> A neve na serra da estrela deve andar acima dos 1500-1600m.



Sim, e à medida que o frio vai entrando a cota de neve deverá baixar gradualmente até por volta dos 1300 m.
Mais não deverá baixar, já que quando o frio entrar em força já não haverá precipitação e, portanto, a hipótese de nevar fica excluída.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Nov 2008 às 13:41)

amarusp disse:


> Neste momento a temperatura baixou para 5,7ºC e cairam 1,78mm de chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acordar de manhã e ter uma vista dessas todos os dias, é uma coisa de outro mundo. 

Quanto temos uma estação online com webcam ai???


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 13:53)

Por aqui o céu está nublado, com algumas abertas... vamos ver quando começa a chover.

Neste momento:
T: *14,4ºC*
HR: *48%* 
P: *1009,3mb/hPa*

------------------------------------------



> Incêndio em mato proveniente de queimada. No local Comandante Distrital da Guarda, 5 Equipas da Força Especial Bombeiros, 14 Equipas Sapadores Florestais, 3 Equipas do Instituto Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade,um Veiculo Planeamento Comando e Comunicações, 2 Maquinas de Rasto. A caminho do local Segundo Comandante Distrital de Castelo Branco. Accionadas mais 5 Equipas da Força Especial Bombeiros. *Retirado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado do local por não ter condições para operar devido á existência de vento e turbulência muito fortes.*



In: www.proteccaocivil.pt


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 13:53)

Está finalmente a chover aqui. É uma chuva fraca, mas que já dá para deixar tudo molhado. Consigo observar já algumas poças, embora que minúsculas. Vento moderado, 15,8º de temp., 1013 mb de pressão e 69% de HR.


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2008 às 14:01)

Aguaceiros fracos na Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Vento forte, que está a dificultar o combate ao incêndio em Verdelhos, a 20 kms da Covilhã.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 14:06)

Fui até um descampado para melhor ver a serra e, se não soubesse que era fumo, diria que era chuva, pois o fumo está "aprisionado" entre as nuvens e o solo.

--------

Neste momento, o vento tornou-se mais intenso.

Foto que comprova a força do vento durante esta noite.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 14:09)

_Queluz_ está já com uma temperatura de *12,3 ºC* e *89 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

Céu coberto tempo escuro com ar de chuva  tempo fresco 14,9ºC, 62%HR, 1013hpa e vento moderado 28,1km/h


----------



## mocha (24 Nov 2008 às 14:12)

por aqui tambem começou a choviscar, o vento moderado com rajadas fortes ja derrubou um gradeamento amarelo (aqueles de aviso para nao estaçionar com fitas) ao pe da minha casa, sigo com 17ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 14:15)

E eu aqui sigo com 13,6ºC e 67%.
A máxima até ao momento foi 14,4ºC, e acho que não passa daqui.
Se assim for, penso que terei a máxima mais baixa desde... o Inverno passado, penso eu.
Logo confirmo isso.

O vendaval continua.
As nuvens são mais que muitas, mas ainda não deixaram mais que chuviscos.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2008 às 14:16)

Já está a chuviscar e temperatura em queda *14,3ºC*, 67%HR, 34,6km/h


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 14:18)

A temperatura está a descer de forma surpreendentemente rápida .

T:* 13,2ºC* (máx: 15,2ºC)
HR: *47%*
P: _*1009,3mb/hPa*_


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

boas

começou a chover aqui em Sesimbra, vento moderado, 15º

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 14:28)

Felizmente já chove por aqui de forma moderada.
Moderado está também o vento que puxa a chuva contra a janela.
Arrecado agora mesmo *0,2 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2008 às 14:30)

Temperatura desce a bom ritmo, agora com 5,4ºC, a cota da neve deva estar também a descer. Precipitação 2.8mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

Boas por aqui vamos céu muito nublado e vento forte,a temperatura está nos 11.5ºc.

Até logo


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2008 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!

Vão caindo por aqui aguaceiros. Tive uma tmax de 13,8ºC até ao momento e penso que será a definitiva. Há uma hora atrás um aguaceiro baixou a temperatura de 13,3ºC para 11,8ºC em 5 minutos. Agora começa a notar-se mais o frio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 14:47)

O *JPS_Gaia* relata uma temperatura de *11,0 ºC* pelo Canidelo.
Diz também que o céu está muito nublado e o vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui já chuviscou mas nem deu para molhar o chão, neste momento o céu está nublado e o vento sopra moderado de NW.
T.Actual: 15.5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (24 Nov 2008 às 14:49)

Por aqui o céu volta a ficar muito carregado.
Até ao momento 1.0 mm, a rajada max. 54.7km/h, por agora parece estar mais calmo.


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 14:50)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O *JPS_Gaia* relata uma temperatura de *11,0 ºC* pelo Canidelo.
> Diz também que o céu está muito nublado e o vento moderado.



De outro lado do concelho de Gaia, sigo com 11.5ºC e abertas.


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2008 às 14:57)

Sigo com 5,3ºC , chuva e humidade nos 89%.


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2008 às 14:58)

por aqui caem uns aguaceiros  puxados a vento da serra 
temp 7ºc


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2008 às 14:59)

Agora chove mesmo não é chuviscos 
14,3ºC
72%HR
1012hpa
38,2km/h N


----------



## paricusa (24 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

Boa tarde a todos,

Era só para avisar que á pouco em montalegre ja nevava!!


----------



## ppereira (24 Nov 2008 às 15:03)

jonaslor disse:


> Sigo com 5,3ºC , chuva e humidade nos 89%.



com essa temp já estará a nevar a 1300/1400, não dá para ver aí de loriga?


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2008 às 15:04)

Boas, aqui registo agora a mínima do dia com 5,5ºC e vento forte de NW. Já arrecadei 0,2 mm de precipitação. A máxima foi às 00:59 com 8,3ºC.


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

aguaceiro forte onde se vê umas farrapitas quando o vento aperta


----------



## ppereira (24 Nov 2008 às 15:10)

spiritmind disse:


> aguaceiro forte onde se vê umas farrapitas quando o vento aperta



esse fenómeno é engraçado, embora com temp muito acima de zero é possível ver umas coisitas brancas.
penso que só é possível em locais próximos de zonas muito mais altas onde o vento forte "empurra" o ar mais frio para cotas mais baixas.
a covilhã está num local ideal para isso acontecer


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2008 às 15:10)

Depois de uma chuvinha maior que deu para molhar bem agora ficou frio  estão 13,0ºC, 85%HR, 1013hpa e vento moderado


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 15:18)

Loriga e Manteigas estão também com as mínimas do dia.
5,2ºC e 6,3ºC respectivamente.

Às 14h, Montalegre estava com 3,4ºC e 1mm acumulado.
A cota de neve está a descer.

Veremos até onde desde 

-------------

Por Odivelas, cidade, caiu um aguaceiro há pouco, mas agora o sol brilha por entre as muitas nuvens.


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2008 às 15:18)

ppereira disse:


> com essa temp já estará a nevar a 1300/1400, não dá para ver aí de loriga?



Não dá para ver devido ao denso nevoeiro que cobre os montes...


----------



## iceworld (24 Nov 2008 às 15:24)

Por aqui uns aguaceiros por vezes mais fortes! A temperatura entre 11º e 12º.
O vento de manhã deixou a ruas bem bonitas debaixo de uma camada de folhas acastanhadas.
A minha sogra veio hoje do Souto ( Castro de Aire) e comentou que estava muito frio e que ontem de noite quando começou a chover viam-se pequenos flocos misturados (água-neve?)  
Venha ele


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 15:36)

Por aqui o vento continua forte. Já houve aqui uma ocorrência de incêndio e tive mesmo de ligar para os bombeiros.

Tirando isso, a temperatura continua a descer bem e sigo com:
T: *11,7ºC*
HR: *52%*
P: *1008,3mb/hPa*


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2008 às 15:44)

vídeo do aguaceiro que a pouco falava 

[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=zkiyxu&s=4"]Aguaceiro [/ame]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2008 às 15:45)

Finalmente por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro que deu para molhar a estrada.
T.Actual: 14.6ºC


----------



## mocha (24 Nov 2008 às 15:53)

a temperatura ja desce, agora 14ºC ceu muito nublado


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2008 às 15:55)

Segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal, às 15:45h nevava na Torre com uma temperatura de -3 graus.


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

Serrano disse:


> Segundo o site das Estradas de Portugal, às 15:45h nevava na Torre com uma temperatura de -3 graus.



aqui por baixo esta a ficar o céu carregado acho que virá mais um aguaceiro


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 15:58)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bragança também já estou com a minima do dia, que é de 6.3ºC. O vento está bastante forte e faz com que as folhas Outonais voem por todo o lado

Infelizmente à medida que a temperatura desce o céu fica limpo


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o vento já está Forte, o céu nublado e já cairam uns chuviscos!!
A Serra de Monchique está completamente coberta de nuvens..!!! ISto promete!


----------



## Gongas (24 Nov 2008 às 16:12)

Segundo o IM tem previsão de neve na Guarda. Alguem k possa confirmar ixo? amanha tenho de ir lá e não keria ser supreendido.


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2008 às 16:14)

Gongas disse:


> Segundo o IM tem previsão de neve na Guarda. Alguem k possa confirmar ixo? amanha tenho de ir lá e não keria ser supreendido.



Podes estar descansado pois irá faltar a precipitação para nevar a preocupação passa a ser o gelo devido as temperaturas baixas


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2008 às 16:18)

Boas pessoal

Alguns dias depois voltou a chuva

Neste momento não chove mas da pa ver o céu muito nublado
Estão 12.3ºC

A minima foi de 10.6ºC
a máxima foi de 13.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2008 às 16:29)

E neste momento está a chover por aqui.
T.Actual:14.4ºC


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

Por aqui caiu um Aguaceiro acompanhado de Vento forte


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2008 às 16:33)

E a temperatura vai descendo   4,9ºC
ceu mt carregado.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2008 às 16:35)

*Atenção às regiões montanhosas do interior norte e centro: a cota de neve vai baixar significativamente durante as próximas horas.*


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

Gerofil disse:


> *Atenção às regiões montanhosas do interior norte e centro: a cota de neve vai baixar significativamente durante as próximas horas.*



Pois, mas provavelmente haverá falta de precipitação.. certo?


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

Por aqui sigo já com:
T: *10,5ºC* 
HR: *54%*
P: *1008,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

Gerofil disse:


> *Atenção às regiões montanhosas do interior norte e centro: a cota de neve vai baixar significativamente durante as próximas horas.*



e onde é que arranjas a precipitação


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 17:18)

Às 16h UTC, descida da temperatura em Montalegre:
1,5ºC e 0,9mm.

Por lá já deve cheirar a neve.

À mesma hora, Penhas Douradas com 1,0ºC e 0,2mm
Lamas de Mouro 3,3ºC e 0,4mm
Guarda 3,9ºC e 0,5mm


----------



## DRC (24 Nov 2008 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde!
Dia marcado por aguaceiros e algum vento.
Por agora o céu está mais claro e não chove.
Vamos ver se ainda vem mais algum.

( Minha Página:  http//aldeiadesantoantonio.no.sapo.pt )


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

Por aqui o céu já está praticamente limpo e sigo com 7.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

Boas pessoal...
Hoje foi dia de passeata, com diversos micro climas.
Destaque para os 7ºC em Macedo de Cavaleiros às 11h...
12ºC em Mirandela às 13h...
5ºC em Chaves a meio da tarde, e 3º, 4ºC com chuva nas serras circundantes de Chaves, Vinhais etc... Ainda pensei ver cair uns flocos por cá, mas nada feito...
Em Bragança, apesar do carro marcar 4ºC, a estação marca agora 5.5ºC e o céu está relativamente limpo, apesar de algumas formações nebulosas para o lado de Espanha...
Pessoal de Bragança, com a vossa experiência destas situações, acham que há possibilidade de neve para esta noite, se a nebulosidade espanhola aqui passar?


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2008 às 17:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pessoal de Bragança, com a vossa experiência destas situações, acham que há possibilidade de neve para esta noite, se a nebulosidade espanhola aqui passar?



Pela minha experiência, a resposta é não (mas nunca se sabe) 

Aqui tenho 3,7ºC, o vento já não está tão forte e praticamente não há nuvens sobre a cidade, estão todas retidas nas cadeias montanhosas a norte...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

Boa Noite

Por aqui estão 12.3ºC e cai alguns pingos, e o vento sopra moderado de NW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.8ºC

T.Minima: 9.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 18:50)

Neste momento o frio já se faz sentir bem .

T:* 8,7ºC*
HR: *61%*
P: *1008,5mb/hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

Boas..hora por aqui depois do vendaval até ao meio da tarde parece que voltamos ao sossego

A temperatura vai descencdo devagar com 8.3ºc, o céu está limpo com o vento fraco de W,pressão 1010hpa 70hr.

Ainda caíu por aqui uns aguaceiros mas só dei para molhar o chão,quanto a estámos arumados para o resto da semana,agora só .


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

Pois, parece que não vamos mesmo ter sorte...
Céu limpo, e 5.3ºC, a temperatura estabilizou e o vento quer amainar...


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

Aqui a temperatura continua a descer, embora não desça nada de jeito .

T: *8,2ºC*
HR: *60%*
P: *1008,5mb/hPa*


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

Um vídeo de um aguaceiro de neve esta tarde.


As imagens foram feitas a 1200m, mas já se viam flocos a 1000m.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

Neste momento registo 4.6ºC a minima está a ser batida constantemente. Infelizmente o céu limpou...


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 19:14)

Dan disse:


> Um vídeo de um aguaceiro de neve esta tarde.
> 
> 
> As imagens foram feitas a 1200m, mas já se viam flocos a 1000m.



Onde é que foi esse aguaceiro?


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Onde é que foi esse aguaceiro?



Na Nogueira.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

Dan disse:


> Um vídeo de um aguaceiro de neve esta tarde.
> 
> As imagens foram feitas a 1200m, mas já se viam flocos a 1000m.



Muito bem registado *Dan* Foi pena a cota não ter descido um pouco mais senão tinhamos visto qualquer coisa na cidade


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Dan disse:


> Um vídeo de um aguaceiro de neve esta tarde.
> 
> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=5w5rckQiQ2M
> 
> As imagens foram feitas a 1200m, mas já se viam flocos a 1000m.



Boas, 

Esse vídeo é da Serra de Nogueira?

Obrigado pela partilha. Apesar de longe é sempre bom ver o que se passa na minha terra
Por agora parece que tudo acabou...vamos aguardar pelo animado fim-de-semana que se avizinha.

Claro que Sexta rumarei direitinho ao Nordeste


----------



## Bgc (24 Nov 2008 às 19:19)

Durante a tarde, na aldeia de Zoio que está a uns 900m, nos arredores de Bragança, também nevou durante uns 30min.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 19:20)

Bgc disse:


> Durante a tarde, na aldeia de Zoio que está a uns 900m, nos arredores de Bragança, também nevou durante uns 30min.



Houve alguma acumulação?


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 19:27)

Neste momento:
T: *8,0ºC*
HR: *57%*
P: *1008,5mb/hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

Bgc disse:


> Durante a tarde, na aldeia de Zoio que está a uns 900m, nos arredores de Bragança, também nevou durante uns 30min.



Que raio de pontaria!!! Ainda ontem andei na Nogueira (Srª da Serra - 1300m) e no Zoio e nada...


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

Boas

por cá  céu a limpar e a temperatura a descer lentamente
Agora 9.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 19:29)

Regresso a casa depois de uma tarde um pouco chuvosa.
Registei até agora *1,2 mm* de precipitação, que caiu durante um período de tempo prolongado, mas com pouca intensidade.


----------



## storm (24 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

Tarde de alguns aguaceiros fracos acompanhados de vento moderado/forte e céu muito nublado. Neste momento sigo com vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: 11.5ºC 

A temperatura esta a descer bem, estou a ter a mínima de hoje neste momento, vamos ver ate quanto desce até a 23:59h .

Excelente registo *Dan*, já tenho saudades da neve.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 19:35)

A inicial mínima de *11,9 ºC* já foi batida ao fim da tarde e continua em descida.
O vento apresentou-se moderado durante toda a tarde, com rajadas na casa dos 30 a 40 km/h.
A chuva e o vento moderado não permitiram que a máxima subisse muito, tendo esta ficado pelos *15,4 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 19:37)

Pessoal, sabem onde é que posso verificar as previsões para Puebla de Sanabria, Espanha?
Já agora, se não for abusar, sabem se da para ir de carro ao cume da serra de la cabrera (creio que seja esse o nome), para lá de Pueblo de Sanabria, e, se sim, qual a distância?
Obrigado desde já...
Sigo com 5.6ºC (completamente estagnada)


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 19:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pessoal, sabem onde é que posso verificar as previsões para Puebla de Sanabria, Espanha?
> Já agora, se não for abusar, sabem se da para ir de carro ao cume da serra de la cabrera (creio que seja esse o nome), para lá de Pueblo de Sanabria, e, se sim, qual a distância?
> Obrigado desde já...
> Sigo com 5.6ºC (completamente estagnada)



Previsão do tempo para a Puebla de Sanabria
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49459


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2008 às 19:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pessoal, sabem onde é que posso verificar as previsões para Puebla de Sanabria, Espanha?
> Já agora, se não for abusar, sabem se da para ir de carro ao cume da serra de la cabrera (creio que seja esse o nome), para lá de Pueblo de Sanabria, e, se sim, qual a distância?
> Obrigado desde já...
> Sigo com 5.6ºC (completamente estagnada)



Do Lago da Sanábria existe uma estrada que sobe até aos 1700m e depois só dá para ir a pé 

Da Puebla ao lago ainda são talvez uns 10km. Do lago lá para cima ainda se anda uns 4 ou 5km. Deve haver neve desde a aldeia de San Martin. É uma aldeia que fica a 1200 - 1300m de altitude.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Nov 2008 às 19:47)

Boa noite, por aqui sigo com 10,8ºC e , vento moderado a forte, ainda a pouco caiu um aguaceiro bem forte com muito vento à mistura, gostava que me podessem explicar uma coisa, durante a tarde choveu com flocos de neve à mistura, mas muito pequenos, é muito estranho obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 19:51)

Dan e Brigantia - Obrigado!!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2008 às 19:56)

Boas Noites!

Excelente registo desse aguaceiro, *Dan*! Uma beleza de vídeo!


Por cá, o dia foi marcado por Céu Encoberto, e com 2 aguaceiros fortes, mas rápidos! O primeiro por volta as 13:30 e o segundo há pouco, por volta das 19:00

Levo *1,1mm* de precipitação acumulada!

A Temperatura Máxima foi registada ás 12:16, com *14,7ºC*, e a Temperatura Mínima é também a Temperatura Actual, com *10,7ºC*, em descida de -0,9ºC/h!

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de N (360º), com um Máximo de *49,2 km/h*, pelas 14:52...
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC

Céu Muito Nublado por Cumulus, e Núvens de Média Altitude...


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 19:57)

Dan disse:


> Um vídeo de um aguaceiro de neve esta tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> As imagens foram feitas a 1200m, mas já se viam flocos a 1000m.



Sabes qual era a temperatura na altura do aguaceiro de neve?


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

Por aqui continua a chover e bem, a sensação de frio é muito grande devido ao vento
Actualmente:

Tem:Actualmente: 10,8ºC estagnados /Máx: 15,2ºC/ Min: peço desculpa mas não tenho registos
Hr: 83%
Vento: 16,6 Km/h
Pres: 1012Hpa
Prec: 0,2mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 20:01)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,8 ºC*
H. Rel.: *75 %*
P. Atm.: *1013,2 hPa*
Vento: *11 km/h* (NNE)
P. de Orvalho: *7 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,2 mm*


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 20:04)

por aqui dia de Aguaceiros acompanhados de algum vento moderado a forte

Máxima de 16.0ºC, por agora estão 10.5ºC


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2008 às 20:06)

JoãoPT disse:


> Boa noite, por aqui sigo com 10,8ºC e , vento moderado a forte, ainda a pouco caiu um aguaceiro bem forte com muito vento à mistura, gostava que me podessem explicar uma coisa, *durante a tarde choveu com flocos de neve à mistura*, mas muito pequenos, é muito estranho obrigado



isso parece-me impossível ter acontecido, mas...


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 20:07)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pessoal, sabem onde é que posso verificar as previsões para Puebla de Sanabria, Espanha?
> Já agora, se não for abusar, sabem se da para ir de carro ao cume da serra de la cabrera (creio que seja esse o nome), para lá de Pueblo de Sanabria, e, se sim, qual a distância?
> Obrigado desde já...
> Sigo com 5.6ºC (completamente estagnada)



Mais uma previsão agora para o Lago da Sanabria...
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=3105712


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 20:21)

Por aqui caíram uns míseros *0,3mm*

Por agora, vento em geral fraco de Norte, a temperatura está nos 10,3ºC e tenho 76% de humidade relativa.

*Dan*, tu estás lá!


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 20:24)

11.9Cº
já choveu moderado e agora vai caindo uma cacimba/chuvisco com intensidade variavel.


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

Temperatura a cair acentuadamente
3,3ºC


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2008 às 20:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

Por aqui sigo com apenas +1ºC
Vamos ver se pela primeira vez este Outono a temperatura desce abaixo dos 0ºC
1009hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

Por cá, neste momento estou com 10.8ºC  rico briol.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

Na zona da Puela de Sanabria a A52 já está um pouco condicionada devido á neve.






 © DGT








 © DGT


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 21:00)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui caíram uns míseros *0,3mm*



Ultimamente tens andado a ter menos precipitação que o lado Oriental do Vale do Tejo, junto ao rio.
Tive *1,2 mm* e curiosamente a estação do aeroporto também só registou *0,7 mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo vento fraco e 8.3ºc.


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

Por aqui precipitação = 0mm
1ºC por agora....


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

A Temperatura vai descendo, agora mais lentamente... pelo que estou com *10,3ºC*

Humidade em queda, nos 85%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,2ºC


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 21:14)

subiu 0.1Cº para 12Cº e na louriceira-arruda dos vinhos estao 8.8Cº
o ceu esta a limpar agora é só frio
a paratir de 6ª de noite a temp vai estabilizar ,tipo o clima de dakar, variando entre os 10Cº e os 15Cº e a chuva será abundante até lá frio gelido.
na 5ª vou lá á terra para reportar o frio que lá é sempre bem mais intenso do que aqui em lis.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

Continua tudo na mesma... Céu limpo, 5.2ºC e um vento gélido...


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................9.1º
T máx......................................13.6º

H min.......................................65%
H máx......................................84%

Pressão actual..........................1010 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *10,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *76 %*
P. Atm.: *1013,7 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NNO)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,2 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 21:37)

A temperatura continua a descer e sigo agora com:

T:* 6,9ºC* 
HR: *58%*
P: *1009,2mb/hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmín: *5,6ºC *
Tmáx: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2008 às 21:53)

Neste momento tenho *9,6ºC*... A Temperatura desde ao ritmo de -0,8ºC/h

Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 22:01)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,9 ºC*
H. Rel.: *77 %*
P. Atm.: *1013,6 hPa*
Vento: *2 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *6 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,2 mm*


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 22:04)

12,1º
74% HR
1013 mb
Vento fraco, variável.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Nov 2008 às 22:09)

Boa noite. Por cá mais um dia de muitas nuvens, mas durante a tarde houve já alguns periodos de sol. 
Tmin - 14,1ºC
Tmax - 20,2ºC
Actual - 16,3ºC e 76% Hr.


----------



## Acardoso (24 Nov 2008 às 22:14)

Boa noite pessoal…sigo com:

Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1012.0 hPa
Vento fraco a moderado
Temperatura de 7.7º
Ponto de orvalho 5.1º

Um abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Nov 2008 às 22:16)

boas

por aqui tudo calmo, vento fraco, 11º

vejam o que se passou em Mallorca esta tarde 

5 Mangas marinas en Mallorca!!!!!esta tarde!!! 

abraços


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 22:24)

ajrebelo disse:


> vejam o que se passou em Mallorca esta tarde
> 
> 5 Mangas marinas en Mallorca!!!!!esta tarde!!!
> 
> abraços



LOGO CINCO???


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 22:35)

Por aqui cai um aguaceiro fraco, mas que vai molhando o chão.
Acumulei mais *0,2 mm* com este pequeno aguaceiro, que continua a cair.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2008 às 22:37)

Neste momento tenho *9,4ºC*, sendo esta a Temperatura Mínima até ao momento

*Extremos de Hoje:*





Na Tabela o valor indicado é de 1mm, mas a estação indica 1,1mm, e é este o valor que julgo que deve ser levado em consideração...


Por Coimbra, o nosso Amigo Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *13,8ºC*, e uma Temperatura Mínima de *9,5ºC*, que também é a Temperatura Actual
A Pressão está nos 1012 hPa


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado aqui agora.

11,8º
1014 mb
75% HR
0,0 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,7 ºC (13h17)
Mínima (noite passada) = 7,3 ºC (03h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 5,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Descida moderada da temperatura máxima e da pressão atmosférica; alguns períodos de chuva durante a tarde. Notável descida da temperatura nas últimas horas.*

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 5,2 ºC (dia 13); Temp. máxima= 19,0 ºC (dia 22)


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

4.8ºC por aqui, mas até já esteve nos 3.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 22:52)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,6 ºC*
H. Rel.: *82 %*
P. Atm.: *1013,7 hPa*
Vento: *8 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *7 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2008 às 22:54)

Boa noite!

Sem nenhumas "_mangas marinas_" por aqui, mas com os extremos:
Tmáx: 16,0ºC
Tmin: 11,7ºC


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2008 às 23:01)

11.4Cº frescote ,não muito ,e aguaceiros muito esporadicos e de intensidade variavel.


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

Já parou de 

O vento começa agora a levantar-se de novo. A temperatura mantém-se estagnada nos 11,8º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2008 às 23:09)

Boas por hoje fico por aqui com 6.1ºc e vento fraco e céu limpo.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.0/13.1ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (24 Nov 2008 às 23:11)

boa noite pessoal 

em Montalegre (+-1000m) cairam uns flocos durante a tarde de hj agora (23:00h) a temperatura ronda os 2 graus com muito vento mas sem indicios de precipitação ... o ceu esta a ficar limpo --

Na serra do larouco penso que amanha vai amanhecer pintada de branco.. ja que nessa altitude deve ter nevado bastante ..


cump 
miguel moura 
www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2008 às 23:15)

Hoje:
Mínima*10,9ºC*
Máxima:*16,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*46,4km/h NW*

Agora:
*11,1ºC
75%HR
1012hpa
5,7km/h*


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

Boa noite a todos!:
Com aguaceiros dispersos e vento moderado.

Temp: 11,2ºC
Hr: 74%
Pressão: 1013hpa.
Cada vez mais se confirma que vamos ter um fim de semana en grande!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

Arrefece até aos *9,4 ºC*.
A humidade continua nos *82 %*.
A noite parece estar já a ficar mais fresca após a passagem da nebulosidade.


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2008 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 3,3º C e com céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Despeço-me com o céu pouco nublado e o vento agora calmo.

---

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,3 ºC*
Tx: *15,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Neste momento 4.4ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2008 às 23:49)

Despeço-me por hoje com 3.4ºC e a descer bem, pode ser que tenha a 1ªgeada da temporada


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

Por cá, mínima de 10.0ºC e máxima de 14.4ºC, agora estou com 10.1ºC e está a chuviscar.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

*Extremos do dia 25 de Novembro:*
Tmin: 9,3ºC
Tmáx: 14,4ºC
Precipitação: 0,8mm.

Por agora, 9,5ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Nov 2008 às 00:08)

squidward disse:


> isso parece-me impossível ter acontecido, mas...



Eu também acho que não é habitual ver o que eu vi, mas que aconteceu aconteceu, eram muito pequenos.


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 00:08)

*(24-11-2008)

t.max:  16.0ºC
t.min:  9.1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

Extremos do dia 24 de Novembro:


Máx: 8.8ºC

Min: 4.3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Nov 2008 às 00:12)

Actualmente sigo com 9,0ºC bem fresquinho para esta hora, o vento acalmou um bocado, céu encoberto e chove, ainda a pouco olhei para a minha estação meteorológica e prevê tempestade deve ter sido a descida rápida da pressão, vamos lá a ver se o freemeteo acerta, era bom.


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Nov 2008 às 00:15)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas o que significa *mangas marinas*


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 00:26)

_Extremos do dia 24.Novembro_

Temp max: *14,2ºC*
Temp min: *7,5ºC*

Choveu durante a noite, manha e o ultimo aguaceiro bem forte às 15h 

Agora ceu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temp: *7,4ºC*
Hum: *95%*

PS: quero agradecer ao André por ter debitado os meus dados enquanto tive um problema tecnico com o computador


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 00:31)

JoãoPT disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas o que significa *mangas marinas*



Como assim? Isso vem de onde?
Acho que já ouvi isso como sendo trombas de água, mas em espanhol.


----------



## Turista (25 Nov 2008 às 01:06)

Por hoje despeço-me com 11,5ºC (mas com o vento parece estar bem mais frio), 80% e 1014.3 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2008 às 01:24)

Por esta noite despeço-me com 4,2 ºC neste momento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 07:18)

Bom dia. 
A noite foi de céu muito nublado.
A existência de nebulosidade não permitiu que a mínima fosse abaixo dos *8,4 ºC*.


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2008 às 07:26)

Bom dia por aqui o céu começou com algumas nuvens e uma temperatura de 4 graus


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 07:34)

Bons Dias!

Por cá, noite calma, comVento fraco, e Temperatura a descer aos *8,1ºC*

Neste momento tenho 8,6ºC

Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,2ºC/h


----------



## Brunomc (25 Nov 2008 às 08:11)

bom dia

céu limpo e vento nulo

4.0¤C


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2008 às 08:25)

Bom dia pessoal...
Noite fresca, mas nada de extraordinário... 3.7ºC de mínima(que é a que está agora)...
Céu com algumas nuvens...


----------



## fsl (25 Nov 2008 às 08:39)

Em  OEIRAS a TEMP desceu até aos 9.7º


----------



## storm (25 Nov 2008 às 08:39)

Temperatura mínima: 9.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 11ºC

Noite calma, vento fraco. neste momento está céu limpo, com vento fraco


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia
Céu limpo sem vento.
Temp. actual 7.3ºC
Tmin. 4.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de 9,1ºC.

Agora, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de norte.
10,9ºC e 69% de humidade relativa.


----------



## vitamos (25 Nov 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, com nevoeiro junto ao rio. A pressão está em 1012hPa.

*Tmin 7,4ºC*


----------



## Mago (25 Nov 2008 às 09:44)

Bom dia,
Ontem pela meia noite estava com 1ºC positivo, estava na expectativa de atingir pelo menos os 0ºC.
Não é que a noite toda nao baixou do 1ºC e de manha até tinha +1,8ºC
A ver se é hoje....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2008 às 09:48)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 3.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 10.6ºC, vento fraco de N e céu limpo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Nov 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa o dia amanheceu com muitas nuvens mas tb com algumas abertas. A noite foi mais fria que a anterior, a temperatura desceu até aos 13,6ºC, parece que o outono se instalou de vez por cá


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 10:26)

O ceu apresebta algumas nuvens e o vento esta fraco

Temp: *9,4ºC*
Hum: *75%*

A minima, desta noite desceu aos *6.0ºC*


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2008 às 10:33)

Bom dia a todos!

Temperatura actual de*+5,1ºc* e céu azul.

A mínima desta noite foi de *+1,8ºc* alcançada apenas ás 8h38 da manhã.

A norte, já se vê a Sanabria com uma boa camada de neve!


----------



## jonaslor (25 Nov 2008 às 10:35)

Bom dia.
O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens, vento moderado de este.
Temperatura: 6,5ºC
Humidade: 61%


Durante a noite atingiu uma mínima de 2,9º C.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2008 às 11:43)

Em Lamas de Mouro, têm caído aguaceiros ao longo da manhã e a temperatura tem estado a rondar os 1-2ºC. O que leva a crer que esteja a nevar na Peneda-Gerês. Pena a quantidade de precipitação ser pouca.

Por aqui, o vento vai soprando moderado a forte, e estou com 12,7ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Nov 2008 às 12:47)

Mínima de 1.2ºC.

11.5ºC e céu limpo neste momento.


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 12:56)

Ceu quase limpo e vento moderado 
Temp: *12,4ºC*
Hum: *56%* (desde as 7h que ja desceu dos 95% paros 56%)


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 13:11)

a mínima de hoje foi---------- *7.6ºC*
por agora, céu pouco nublado e com 14.1ºC


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 13:40)

14,4º
56% HR
15 km/h variável
1014 mb


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2008 às 13:42)

Céu limpo, o vento sopra fraco a moderado o que torna o WindChill bem fresquinho.
Temp.actual 12.8ºC


----------



## Redfish (25 Nov 2008 às 13:49)

Ceu limpo
vento moderado 
temperatura a rondar os 13.º


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo sido registada uma mínima de 4 graus. Cerca das 13 horas, estava a nevar na Torre com -5 graus


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

A Temperatura Máxima até ao momento foi de apenas *13,0ºC*

Neste momento tenho 12,1ºC, Vento nos 38,9 km/h, e Wind Chill nos *2,48ºC*!

Humidade a 57%
Pressão nos 1014 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,3ºC/h

O Céu está muito nublado por Cumulus, e, de manhã era possível ver alguns Cumulus Congestus a Oeste, que devem ter provocado Bons aguaceiros no Mar!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

Estou com céu muito nublado, mas com abertas a Norte.
O vento sopra moderado e a temperatura está nos *13,3 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

Boas
Mínima desta noite de 10,4ºC mas vai ser batida bem antes das 00h 

Agora:
14,7ºC
47%HR
1013hpa
5,0km/h
Rajada máxima até agora de 47,9km/h N


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 7,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

1,7ºC / 8,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2008 às 14:09)

Por cá estou com 12.3ºC finalmente vou tirar o mofo ás camisolas


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 14:10)

14,0ºC
46%HR
1014hpa
10,8km/h

Esta noite sim já vai ser bem fria


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2008 às 14:11)

Boas tardes, hoje por aqui acordarmos com céu limpo eminíma 3.7ºc.

Neste momento temos vindo assistir ao aumento de neblusidade e do vento.

A temperatura têm vindo a descer actual 10.9.prssão 1015hpa 52%hr.

Até logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

Sigo com *14,1 ºC* e o céu está a limpar.
O sol espreita por entre as abertas e a humidade está nos *49 %*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2008 às 15:33)

Boas

Por aqui á pouco cai um aguaceiro que deu para molhar o chão, neste momento estão 13.4ºC


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 16:46)

SÓ POSSO ESTAR A SONHAR... Duas trovoadas LINDAS e muito carregadas aproximam-se de mim, VINDAS DO INTERIOR...  Acro-Íris lindo de uma ponta à outra, e nota-se MUITO BEM onde está a chover agora (barreiro/miratejo). Depois coloco aqui as fotos. Isto traz-me recordações boas...


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 16:50)

que cena acabou de cair aqui um aguaçeiro, e ta uma nuvem brutal aqui por cima da oficina


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

Já começou a chover moderadamente. Mas ainda está algum sol. O arco-íris intensificou-se. Levantou-se bastante vento.  Espero que caia algum granizo...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2008 às 16:53)

Boas pessoal...
Depois de ter apanhado alguns aguaceiros de neve nas Serras junto a Puebla de Sanabria, com -3ºC, eis-me de volta a Bragança...
Estão 6.7ºC e algumas nuvens no céu...


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 16:54)

o arco iris aqui foi se lol


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 16:57)

Vento FORTE com rajadas neste momento. Chove por vezes com intensidade forte. O sol já se foi.


----------



## mocha (25 Nov 2008 às 16:58)

bem quem conseguir avistar aqui a zona ta incrivel, esta nuvem com o sol a por se ta brutalmente bizarro


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

mocha disse:


> bem quem conseguir avistar aqui a zona ta incrivel, esta nuvem com o sol a por se ta brutalmente bizarro



Aqui o céu está todo cor de laranja forte. Muito bonito também.

Acabou de chover. A temperatura após isto teve uma queda de 1,2 graus  Registo 13,4 graus agora.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 17:15)

As previsões estão a ficar cada vez melhores .

Hoje o dia foi de muito vento e frio .

Neste momento:
T: *8,1ºC* 
HR: *45%*
P: *1017,2mb/hPa*


----------



## Bgc (25 Nov 2008 às 17:28)

*4.6ºC* apenas.

Sensação de frio muito grande.


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

A maxima de hoje, foi aos *12,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado, com uma sensaçao de frio
Temp: *10,3ºC*
Hum: *52%*


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2008 às 17:49)

Boas já apanhei uma valente molha gelada agora ao final da tarde  ;D

durante o forte aguaceiro registei 9,9ºC agora subiu para os 10,7ºC..


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (25 Nov 2008 às 18:13)

En Huelva céu limpo, vneto fraco de NE,
y 14º, atençao esta noite, podemos baixar
ate 1º en Gibraleón.

En mi blog pueden ver, noticias del frio en Espanha:

www.MeteoHuelva.blogspot.com


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

Lá fora está um gelo .

T: *6,9ºC* (já entrei na rampa dos 6ºC )
HR: *45%*
P: *1018,1mb/hPa*


----------



## ct5iul (25 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

BOM TARDE  LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

Temp actual 8.9ºC/ GMT+1 18:20
Pressão: 1016.7Hpa - GMT+1 18:20
Intensidade do Vento: Aragem 6.8 km/h - GMT+1 18:20
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: S/SW - GMT+1 18:20
Temperatura do vento: 8.3ºC - GMT+1 18:20
Humidade Relativa: 77 % - GMT+ 18:20
Chuva Precipitação: 1.0mm - GMT+1 18:20
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Fraco - GMT+1 18:20
Altitude: 110Metros
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Neste momento esta a chuver 
Fica  aqui umas fotos tiradas a pouco


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 13,0 ºC (13h17)
Mínima  = 3,4 ºC (06h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 7,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Descida acentuada da temperatura mínima; durante a manhã o céu esteve limpo; durante a tarde ocorreram períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros. O vento tornou-se moderado de norte.*

O Modelo do Meteored fez uma previsão de chuva para o Alentejo esta tarde e acertou.

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = *3,4 ºC* (dia 25); Temp. máxima= 19,0 ºC (dia 22)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2008 às 19:10)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje no Couço:

T.Máxima: 16.4ºC
T.Minima: 3.6ºC

Neste momento:

T.Actual: 10.8ºC
Vento fraco de NE
Céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,5 ºC*
H. Rel.: *65 %*
P. Atm.: *1017,5 hPa*
Vento: *23 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *3 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 19:46)

Ela vai lançada .

T: *6,1ºC* 
HR: *44%*
P: *1019,9mb/hPa*


----------



## DRC (25 Nov 2008 às 19:48)

Ao fim da tarde (entre as 17h30 e as 18h15) 
caiu um forte aguaceiro.
Um forte relâmpago fez-se 
sentir e os postes da luz "piscaram".


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 19:59)

E... vai descendo .
T: *5,8ºC* 
HR: *45%*
P: *1019,9mb/hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,2 ºC*
H. Rel.: *57 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,4 hPa*
Vento: *21 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *1 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


No entanto, o sensor voltado a Norte marca 8,4 ºC pois reage mais depressa a estas descidas.
A Davis mais tarde ou mais cedo irá apanhá-lo, leva apenas mais tempo a reagir a estas descidas bruscas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC
actual: 9.8ºC


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 20:26)

muitoestao 9.6Cº e na louriceira-arruda dos vinho estao 8.0Cº( vamos lá ver  amanha e na 5ª pode ser que tenhamos a primeira noite com t menor que 0Cº na louriceira e com t menor que 5Cº na lagoa e em lis)


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2008 às 20:36)

Bom, está a ficar fresquinho...
2.7ºC e a descer...


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 20:43)

porr@ tá um briol lá fora...xiça!!

na minha estação indicava 9.6ºC....
a esta hora é muito frio mesmo.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2008 às 20:47)

Uma amostra do aguaceiro de neve, hoje na Sanabria, com -3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

como é que se insere uma imagem??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2008 às 20:54)

Boas...hoje sim..já podemos falar de .

Por aqui vamos com 5.8ºc e vento fraco de N e céu limpo.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Nov 2008 às 20:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> como é que se insere uma imagem??



Passa por aqui.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2008 às 21:14)

subiu para 10.1Cº fui ver os registros de hoje na estação e chegou, durante o dia, a 8.3Cº que é o minimo do dia e de um total de 7meses aqui em lisboa-olivais.
boas


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................7.9º  (06h34m)
T máx.................................12.6º  (14h57m)

H min.................................40%
H máx................................73%

Pressão actual....................1022 hPa


----------



## Acardoso (25 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

Boas pessoal…sigo com:

Temperatura de 9.2º
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1021.8 hPa
Vento fraco a moderado(NE)
Ponto de orvalho 0.0º

Um abraço


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

Brigantia disse:


> Passa por aqui.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. 
Estou com 1.9ºC...


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

Boa noite

Hoje a máxima registada pela minha estação foi de *+9,9ºc* (deu-me sempre a sensação de estar muito mais frio)

A mínima só foi atingida agora -*1,8ºc* e parece não ficar por aqui

A pressão atmosférica, depois de alguma instabilidade, está nos 1017mb


----------



## storm (25 Nov 2008 às 21:39)

Temperatura actual: 9.4ºC

Neste momento esta céu limpo, vento fraco. Bem esta um frio de rachar esta temp com vento


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Nov 2008 às 21:41)

AnDré disse:


> Como assim? Isso vem de onde?
> Acho que já ouvi isso como sendo trombas de água, mas em espanhol.



Obrigado André estava a estranhar muito a palavra

Actualmente sigo com 8,5ºC muito frio, o vento hoje parecia que cortava, vento fraco e céu limpo após uma mudança do tempo muito rápida durante a tarde de céu limpo para encoberto e caiu uma valente carga de água


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2008 às 21:43)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Hoje a máxima registada pela minha estação foi de *+9,9ºc* (deu-me sempre a sensação de estar muito mais frio)
> 
> ...



Em que zona de Bragança estás? Eu estou perto da Camara Municipal e sigo com 1.8ºC...
Ainda é uma diferença assinalável...


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Nov 2008 às 21:45)

Extremos de hoje:

Tem: Máx: 12,8ºC /Min: 7,8ºC
HR: 51%
Pres: 1018Hpa
Vento: 1,4Km/h


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

mr. phillip disse:


> Em que zona de Bragança estás? Eu estou perto da Camara Municipal e sigo com 1.8ºC...
> Ainda é uma diferença assinalável...



Mr. estou na zona da "Flor da ponte", a uns 80 metros da rotunda.

Mas as zonas mais frias da cidade costumam ser a zona do Castro de Avelãs até Grandais, e também a zona da Estacada até ao Hotel S. Lázaro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Hoje por cá foi um dia de muitas nuvens com algumas abertas e queda de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax - 19,9ºC

Actual - 15ºC e 76% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2008 às 22:49)

Neste momento tenho 8,5ºC de Temperatura, e -3,2ºC de Ponto de Orvalho!

*Extremos de Hoje:*







Por Coimbra, o Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *15,6ºC*, e uma Temperatura Mínima de *7,7ºC*, que também é a Temperatura Actual!
A Pressão está nos 1021 hPa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *8,3 ºC*
H. Rel.: *48 %*
P. Atm.: *1020,7 hPa*
Vento: *10 km/h* (ENE)
P. de Orvalho: *-2 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (25 Nov 2008 às 22:59)

Por aqui a minha temperatura estabilizou e pela progressão da mesma, duvido muito que vá superar a mínima (infelizmente) que tenho até agora.

Extremos:
Tmáx: *12,2ºC*
Tmín:* 3,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2008 às 23:05)

Boas por aqui vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco.

A temperatura vai nos 4.8ºc,1022hpa 47%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.7/12.8ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2008 às 23:28)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *8,2 ºC*
Tx: *14,2 ºC*

P. Acum.: *1,4 mm*


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2008 às 23:36)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Hoje a máxima registada pela minha estação foi de *+9,9ºc* (deu-me sempre a sensação de estar muito mais frio)
> 
> ...



Esse abrigo que usas e que veio com a estação não confere uma boa protecção contra o sol, é normal que tenhas sempre máximas muito altas.

Aqui tenho -0,4ºC, até que enfim desci de zero... A máxima foi de 8,1ºC.


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

por aqui a temperatura ainda não parou de baixar, neste momento sigo com 7.5ºC  (a mínima desta madrugada vai me assustar e muito provavelmente irá ser um novo mínimo do ano. Se tal acontecer é a segunda vez que bato o recorde neste mês de Novembro...é obra), terei que esperar até as 0h para saber qual a mínima do dia


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2008 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmáx:14,5ºC
Tmin:10,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp maxima: *12,9ºC*
Temp minima: *6.0ºC*


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:

-1,2ºC / 8,2ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

Hoje:
Máxima 15,5ºC
Mínima 7,7ºC  temperatura actual.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 25-11-2008

BOA Noite 

O sol nasce às: 7:31
O sol põe-se às: 17:15
Nascer da Lua: 06:29
Pôr da Lua: 16:09
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 2%
Temp: 8.8ºC/ GMT+1 23:45
Temp Min: 8.3ºC/ GMT+1 05:59
Temp Max: 13.6ºC /GMT+1 10:34
Temp Max ao sol: 14.9ºC /GMT+1 11:08
Pressão:1020.8Hpa /GMT+1 23:45
Intensidade do Vento: 13.6 km/h - GMT+1 23:45
Direção do Vento: NE - GMT+1 23:45
Rajada max: 20,8 KM/h - GMT+1 11:16
Escala de Beaufort :3 BRISA ÁR FRESCO
Temperatura do vento: 4.6ºC - GMT+1 23:45
Humidade Relativa: 48 % - GMT+1 23:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 23:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 1.3mm
Altitude: 110Metros
---------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu limpo vento moderado por vezes forte com rajadas que podem ir aos 50km/h
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 12ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 5ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

*(25-11-2008)* dia fresquinho

*t.max: 15.7ºC
t.min: 7.4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2008 às 00:05)

*Extremos do dia 25 de Novembro:*
Tmin: 7,8ºC (às 23:59).
Tmáx: 13,3ºC
Precipitação: 1,0mm

----------------------

O *Vitamos *, em Coimbra, terminou o dia com uma mínima de 6,9ºC


----------



## PDias (26 Nov 2008 às 00:25)

Boa noite, neste momento tenho 4,8ºC, com céu limpo e o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

Max: 8.2ºC

Min: 0.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 09:14)

Bom dia a todos. 
Por cá, o vento moderado que soprou noite fora não permitiu que a mínima descesse muito.
A mínima foi fresca, mas não tanto quanto estava à espera, ficando-se pelos *6,1 ºC*.
Acordei imensas vezes de noite com o alarme do windchill, pois o vento soprava constantemente moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 1.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 8.2ºC e céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2008 às 10:05)

Bom dia!

O vento moderado durante a madrugada não deixou cair a temperatura que se encontrava em bom ritmo de descida. 

*Tmin 5,3ºC*


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 10:53)

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 10.9ºC/ GMT+1 10:45
Temp ao sol: 11.4ºC/ GMT+1 10:45
Pressão: 1022.5Hpa - GMT+1 10:45
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 19.4 km/h - GMT+1 10:45
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar fresco
Direção do Vento: E - GMT+1 10:45
Temperatura do vento: 4.9ºC - GMT+1 10:45
Humidade Relativa: 49 % - GMT+ 10:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 10:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco - GMT+1 10:45
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 11:45)

nova mínima do ano-------- *4.6ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2008 às 11:50)

Nova min do ano:  5.2ºC

  Ceu limpo  e sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

Boas tardes isto hoje está mesmo então com o vento ai jesus

Esta noite já fez a sério 3.0ºc de miníma.o céu está limpo,a temperatura actual 10.1ºc.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 12:43)

Bom dia, actualmente tenho 10,4ºC bastante frio, céu limpo e vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

BOM Tarde  LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

Temp actual 11.3ºC/ GMT+1 12:45
Temp ao sol: 11.8ºC/ GMT+1 12:45
Pressão: 1020.0Hpa - GMT+1 12:45
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 14.3 km/h - GMT+1 12:45
Escala de Beaufort :3 Brisa Ar fresco
Direção do Vento: NE/E - GMT+1 12:45
Temperatura do vento: 8.4ºC - GMT+1 12:45
Humidade Relativa: 46 % - GMT+ 12:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 12:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 BAIXO - GMT+1 12:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o ceu esta limpo o sol brilha


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 13:39)

Mínima de -1.4ºC 

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e uns simpáticos 9.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2008 às 14:36)

Boas...por aqui continua ocom vento moderado e com rajadas

O céu continua limpo com algumas nuvens brancas a enfeitar com o fundo em azule a temperatura baixa 11.4ºc.

Até logo


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 14:40)

temperatura algo "estagnada" com 13.8ºC, tá fresquinho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

Manhã ventosa e de céu limpo.
Agora estou com *13,3 ºC* na minha estação e uma humidade de apenas *34 %*.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

Máximo Hoje:  *14,3 ºC* (13:55) 

A máxima parece que já foi atingida. Agora *13,7ºC* e humidade também baixa em *34%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 15:21)

A máxima foi estabelecida há pouco, com uma temperatura de *13,3 ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 15:35)

Extremos de hoje até agora:

Máx: 7.3ºC

Min: -3.0ºC


----------



## PDias (26 Nov 2008 às 16:06)

Boa tarde, por aqui vou neste momento com 9,0ºC , céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 16:14)

a máxima até agora foi de 14.8ºC a mais baixa do mês.
vou com 14.7ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Nov 2008 às 16:17)

A máxima por aqui não passou dos 9.6ºC. Estão 7.5ºC e com tendência de descida naturalmente


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 16:57)

12.4Cº:assobio:


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 17:31)

12,1ºC está a descer muito rapidamente


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2008 às 17:33)

Hoje a temperatura vai descer bem  aqui o vento já abrandou bastante e vai acontecer o mesmo por todo o país por isso preparem-se 

Estou com 10.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 17:36)

Por agora, os extremos de hoje resumem-se a isto:

Tmáx: *10,3ºC*
Tmín: *1,6ºC* 

Queda na ordem dos 7ºC entre a mínima de hoje e a de há 5 dias atrás.

HRmáx: 68%
HRmín: 38%


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2008 às 17:47)

Céu limpo e 4,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 

-4,1ºC / 6,9ºC


----------



## Nuno (26 Nov 2008 às 18:15)

Boas,

Por aqui tive Mini de 4.4ºC e  Max não vos sei dizer por esquecimento meu de não apagar a memoria da estação Mas deve ter andado á volta dos 12ºC .. Por aqui foi um dia muito frio com o vento moderado a forte a aumentar a sensação de frio. 

Por agora 8,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2008 às 18:15)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 14.5ºC
T.Minima: 1.1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (26 Nov 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2008*

por aqui céu limpo e o vento está fraco...acalmou um bocado 

tenho 8.0ºC 

upss enganei-me a postar..não era aqui 

peço descupa..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 18:25)

Depois da máxima de *13,3 ºC* a tarde acaba fresca e quase sem vento por aqui.
A temperatura vai nos *9,3 ºC* e a humidade nos *46 %*, a pressão sobe para os *1020,1 hPa*.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Nov 2008 às 18:26)

por aqui 

* céu limpo e vento fraco

* 8.0ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 19:01)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*5,1ºC*
Máxima:*13,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *40,3km/h E*

Actual:
*8,4ºC
35%HR,
1018hpa
11,0km/h NE
Ponto de orvalho: -6,2ºC
Wind Chill mínimo:5,7ºC*


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

*(26-11-2008)

t.max:  14.8ºC
t.min:  4.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2008 às 19:08)

Boas...por aqui já vamos com descida acentuada na temp:5.9ºc.

O céu vai limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

BOA TARDE 

Temp actual 9.4ºC/ GMT+1 19:05
Temp ao sol: 9.4ºC/ GMT+1 19:05
Pressão: 1019.1Hpa - GMT+1 19:05
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 2.8 km/h - GMT+1 19:05
Escala de Beaufort :1 ARAGEM
Direção do Vento: NW/N - GMT+1 19:05
Temperatura do vento: 9.2ºC - GMT+1 19:05
Humidade Relativa: 50 % - GMT+ 19:05
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 19:05
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo - GMT+1 19:05
Altitude: 110Metros

a temperatura esta a baixar


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2008 às 19:15)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 9,8 ºC (14h33)
Mínima = 1,7 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 4,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = *1,7 ºC* (dia 26); Temp. máxima= 19,0 ºC (dia 22)


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 19:39)

Boa noite a todos, tive a minha miníma mais baixa até hoje *5,7ºC*, actualmente com 7,2ºC como ela desce vou ter de certeza uma nova miníma, máxima de 11,3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco (após ter acalmado) com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

19H40 08º em Faro e um ventinho no quadrante norte 
E estou a 1º de bater a minima.
Temperatura máxima hoje em Faro 15º.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 19:44)

Extremos de hoje

Temp: Máx: *11,3ºC* /Min: *5,7ºC*
Hr: *46%* está baixa
Pres: *1020HPa*
Vento: *19Km/h*
Prec: *0,0mm*


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

Boas noites:
-Depois de uma máxima de 12,8 já vamos com menos 3,5º que à mesma hora de ontem : 5.2º .
Se  a meteorologia fosse como a Matemática a mínima da próxima madrugada rondaria os 2º negativos uma vez que a de hoje foi de 1,1º.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2008 às 19:46)

Neste momento estou já com 3.6ºC 
Será que esta noite a temperatura ainda vai descer mais que ontem


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento estou já com 3.6ºC
> Será que esta noite a temperatura ainda vai descer mais que ontem



Eu acho que sim, porque com o vento que se fez sentir durante o dia (pelo menos aqui) o ar não teve muito tempo para aquecer muito, e se já está assim tão baixa certamente pode descer mais


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 20:34)

7.6ºC neste momento 
mais um recorde de mínima de certeza 

ontem por esta hora estavam 8.9ºC


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

9.8Cº na louriceira 6.7Cº


----------



## storm (26 Nov 2008 às 20:41)

Temperatura actual: 8.3ºC
Temperatura máxima: 13.9ºC

Ontem por esta hora estavam quase 11ºC, hoje apanhou o elevador de descer(espero que não pare de descer até segunda)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 20:44)

Cá está o vento para estragar tudo; *8,3 ºC* e *45 %*.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2008 às 21:09)

Um verdadeiro gelo está por aqui também *6,1ºC*, 38%HR e vento fraco por vezes moderado  máximo na ultima hora 21,0km/h...Wind Chill mínimo 3,4ºC (21:04)...ponto de orvalho: -7,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2008 às 21:29)

Extremas de hoje:

*Tmín: -5,5ºC*

*Tmáx: +9,3ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................4.8º
T máx..................................11.8º
T actual...............................8.5º

H min...................................38%
H máx..................................53%

Pressão actual.......................1023 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2008 às 21:45)

Por aqui vamos com 4.4ºc e vento moderado de N.


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

aqui a temp. estagnou um pouco  7.1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

Boa noite. Hoje por cá foi um dia frio com céu muito nublado a encoberto. Aqui na Lagoa as temperaturas foram as seguintes:
Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC
Actual - 15,2ºC e 76 % Hr.

Na vila do Nordeste a máxima não foi além dos 15ºC.
É pena que nos Açores não exista nenhuma estação meteorologica de altitude, pois era interessante saber os valores de temperatura aqui no Pico da Barrosa e no Pico da Vara na Ilha de São Miguel, no Monte Gordo no Faial, na Montanha do Pico no Pico e no Pico de Santa Barbara na Terceira, entre outras.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 22:02)

A temperatura desce agora aos *7,6 ºC*.


----------



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 22:32)

Mantenho os extremos atingidos até agora.

Tmáx: *10,3ºC*
Tmín: *1,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2008 às 22:48)

Por cá, mínima de 7.4ºC e máxima de 12.5ºC e agora estou com 8.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (26 Nov 2008 às 22:51)

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temp max: *11.7ºC*
Temp min: *3.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

Boas... por aqui continuamos com o  4.2ºc e vento moderado.

Temperaturas de hoje3.0/11.8ºc.

Parece que é desta vez que vamos ter um FS XXL fântastico cheio de acontecimentos e mais algumas surpresas!

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 23:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *6,1 ºC*
Tx: *13,3 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

Neste momento tenho *6,2ºC*, Temperatura Mínima do Dia até ao momento!

*Extremos de Hoje:*


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

ZONA DE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO DIA 26-11-2008

BOA Noite 

O sol nasce às: 7:30
O sol põe-se às: 17:15
Nascer da Lua: 19:30
Pôr da Lua: 16:48
Porcentaje iluminado da lua: 0%
Temp: 7.5ºC/ GMT 23:25
Temp Min: 6.3ºC/ GMT 07:31
Temp Max: 12.3ºC /GMT 14:35
Temp Max ao sol: 13.9ºC /GMT 14:47
Pressão:1020.2Hpa /GMT 23:25
Intensidade do Vento: 9.0 km/h - GMT 23:25
Direção do Vento: NE - GMT 23:25
Rajada max: 34,8 KM/h - GMT 12:09
Escala de Beaufort : 0 NULO
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO
Temperatura do vento: 5.2ºC - GMT 23:25
Humidade Relativa: 54 % - GMT 23:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT 23:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24Horas: - 0.0mm
Altitude: 110Metros
DESTAQUE PARA O WIND CHILL TEVE UMA MINIMA DE 05ºC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Previsão Para as Proximas 24h: Céu limpo vento moderado descida da temperatura minima
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA PREVISTA 13ºC
TEMPERATURA Minima PREVISTA 6ºC
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado

Nota:A previsão das próximas 24h e dada através de cartas meteorológicas recebidas em fax na frequência de 8.040.00mhz em lsb


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2008 às 00:01)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx:12,1ºC
Tmin: 6,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

*Extremos do dia 26 de Novembro:*
Tmin: 6,4ºC
Tmáx: 12,2ºC

*Actual: 6,5ºC*
Aí vou eu a caminho da noite mais fria do ano aqui!

---------------------------

*NOTA:*
*À 1h vou fazer a colectânea de extremos das temperaturas do dia 26 de Novembro, para fazer a tabela de ranking!
Quem ainda não os postou, que o faça nesta página ao longo da próxima hora!*


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2008 às 00:04)

Esta é a altura ideal para ver as interessantes variações que ocorrem entre diferentes vales no interior: uns apresentam fenómenos nítidos de inversão térmica outros não ( talvez existam mas de forma menos evidente).
Fantástica meteorologia para testar o nosso clima!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2008 às 00:05)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: 13.4ºC
mínima: 6.1ºC


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2008 às 00:25)

Melgaço

Máxima 8.9ºC
Mínima 2.3ºC

Neste momento 3.3ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2008 às 00:35)

Extremos dia 26 Nov.
min 9,6ºC
max 12,8ºC
prec 6,1mm


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2008 às 01:29)

*
Precipitação:*
6,1mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 01:30)

por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 5.8ºC  desde as 0h até agora tem andado entre os 6.0ºC os 5.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2008 às 08:34)

Bons dias por aqui acordamos com algum  a miníma chegou aos 2.1ºc.o céu está limpo com a temp:2.8ºc.

Até logo


----------



## fsl (27 Nov 2008 às 08:48)

AnDré disse:


> *
> Precipitação:*
> 6,1mm   Santana - Madeira (Rog)



*De salientar que OEIRAS , Continente, ontem registou a MIN mais alta , e a segunda mais alta nas MAX.*


----------



## vitamos (27 Nov 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ONTEM:
Tmin 5,3ºC
Tmax 11,7ºC


Hoje manhã de céu limpo com pressão em 1021hPa

*Tmin 5,1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2008 às 09:40)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 2.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 8.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (27 Nov 2008 às 10:10)

En Huelva minima de 3.2º, ,
agora céu limpo e 10.5º vento moderado de NE,
en Gibraleón ate 0.5º , a 10 km de Huelva.

*Ontem: 3.7º/12.7º* (Huelva)

O frio chegou ate peninsula iberica (Portugal e Espanha).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 10:40)

Mínima de apenas *6,0 ºC* devido ao vento moderado durante a noite.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2008 às 11:18)

Bom dia. Por aqui o céu está com boas abertas. A noite foi algo fria, registei a minima mais baixa deste outono.

Tmin - 13,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 12:14)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *12,7 ºC*
H. Rel.: *40 %*
P. Atm.: *1020,0 hPa*
Vento: *6 km/h* (NE)
P. de Orvalho: *-1 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2008 às 12:19)

A minha minima foi de -2.7ºC, hoje a maxima provavelmente vai rondar os 6ºC/7ºC


----------



## Sueste (27 Nov 2008 às 12:23)

Olá bom dia!

A minima foi de 6.2ºC e actualmente vou com 14.3ºC e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## amarusp (27 Nov 2008 às 12:36)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 5.7ºC de temperatura.
Se a previsão se confirmar, amanha estes montes da Estrela estarão brancos





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2008 às 12:38)

Boas...por aqui hoje o vento por enquanto está sossegado o sol brilha, portanto hoje está-se melhor
Quanto há temperatura continua baixa 11.1ºc.

Vá que estamos quase de FS com prologamentoe para a alguma agitação que vêm ai para os próximos dias


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 13:02)

dia bastante Frio 
por aqui sigo 13.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

Por aqui, e apesar do vento moderado durante a madrugada tive uma mínima de 0.2ºC. Nem imagino o wind chill 

Neste momento vou nos 9.3ºC e já não parece que vá subir muito mais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2008 às 14:32)

Boas...vamos com céu limpo e vento fraco portanto tudo calmocom a temperatura nos 12.6ºc.

 A Pressão já começou a descer 1019hpa 33%hr.

Até logo.


----------



## João Esteves (27 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

Boa Tarde a todos;

Embora tenha existido muita expectativa, sou forçado a dizer que esta noite foi uma desilusão no que respeita a valores mínimos para os dois postos de observação que monitorizo.

Na Portela, a temperatura ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC, enquanto que em Nisa desceu até aos 0.9ºC, apenas menos 0.3º do que na noite anterior (3ªf/4ªf).

Esperava ver valores mais baixos na Portela e negativos em Nisa.  Pode ser que a próxima noite seja mais rigorosa.

Neste momento, temperaturas primaveris :
- Portela: 13.7ºC;
- Nisa: 11.8ºC.


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 14:42)

aqui a temperatura já "roça" os 15ºC---14.9ºC


----------



## ct5iul (27 Nov 2008 às 14:55)

BOM Tarde LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

Temp actual 13.6ºC/ GMT 14:45
Temp ao sol: 13.9ºC/ GMT 14:45
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa - GMT 14:45
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 11.2 km/h - GMT 14:45
Escala de Beaufort :2 brisa leve
Direcção do Vento: NE - GMT 14:45
Temperatura do vento: 9.7ºC - GMT 14:45
Humidade Relativa: 37 % - GMT 14:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT 14:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 BAIXO - GMT 14:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o céu esta limpo o sol brilha


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2008 às 15:32)

Máxima de *15,8ºC*


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2008 às 16:36)

A maxima hoje foi de 10 graus


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2008 às 16:38)

Peço desculpa a maxima foi de 13 graus


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 16:47)

*Extremos do dia*

Mínima: 0.2ºC
Máxima: 9.4ºC

Neste momento 7.7ºC mas não me parece que vá descer muito esta noite.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2008 às 16:54)

Boas
Mínima:3,6ºC 
Máxima:14,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 38,9km/h

Agora sigo com 12,9ºC, 35%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco 

Espero nas próximas horas uma descida grande da temperatura com a mínima  a ser feita até ao inicio ou meio da madrugada, altura em que vai começar uma subida devido a aproximação da frente fria...


----------



## joaoj (27 Nov 2008 às 16:57)

os dados da minha estação ultimas 24 horas:


ACTUAL: 3.6 ºC

*MINIMA: -6.5 ºC (Hora: 04:15)*

MAXIMA  +6.5 ºC (Hora:14:37)


----------



## vitamos (27 Nov 2008 às 16:59)

joaoj disse:


> os dados da minha estação ultimas 24 horas:
> 
> 
> ACTUAL: 3.6 ºC
> ...



Mais um frigorífico neste cantinho plantado  Essa zona é realmente muito fria


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 17:10)

João Dias disse:


> *Extremos do dia*
> 
> Mínima: 0.2ºC
> Máxima: 9.4ºC
> ...



Se calhar vou ter que me corrigir, já sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2008 às 17:19)

Céu limpo e 3,7ºC.

A máxima hoje ficou em 5,4ºC. Desde 21 de Janeiro que não tinha uma máxima tão baixa.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,3ºC / 5,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 18:29)

Dados actuais:

Temp.: *9,4 ºC*
H. Rel.: *52 %*
P. Atm.: *1018,4 hPa*
Vento: *18 km/h* (NO)
P. de Orvalho: *0 ºC*
Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

Extremos de hoje até ao momento (não devem mudar penso ):

Tmáx: *11,5ºC*
Tmín: *0,2ºC*   (ás 7:30 estavam 0,8ºC, momento em que fui para a escola)

HRmáx: 69%
HRmín: 40%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2008 às 18:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *6,0 ºC*
Tx: *14,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,0 mm*

---

A máxima subiu até aos *14,9 ºC* e o vento acalmou durante a tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2008 às 18:40)

Boas por aqui vamos com vento fraco e 7.8ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Nov 2008 às 18:43)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.7ºC

T.Minima: 2.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2008 às 18:44)

MSantos disse:


> A minha minima foi de -2.7ºC, hoje a maxima provavelmente vai rondar os 6ºC/7ºC



Boa tarde

A máxima subiu menos do que eu esperava, ficou-se por apenas 5.4ºC

Extremos:
* -2.7ºC*/*5.4ºC*


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

Boa tarde

Hoje anoiteceu ainda com mais frio 

Está *+1ºC* neste momento...

As minhas extremas de temperatura foram:

*-5,5ºC* /  *+9,7ºC*





P.S. - a minha estação já está a dar Neve
.


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2008 às 19:06)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: *11,3ºC*/ Min: *5,0ºC*
Hr: *46%*
Pres: *1018Hpa*
Vento: *13Km/h*
Prec: *0,0mm*


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

Tive a maxima mais baixa deste ano: *11.1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *6.8ºC*
Hum: *69%*


----------



## ct5iul (27 Nov 2008 às 19:48)

BOM Tarde  LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

Temp actual 8.6ºC/ GMT 19:45
Temp ao sol: 8.6ºC/ GMT 19:45
Pressão: 1017.5Hpa - GMT 19:45
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 7.5 km/h - GMT 19:45
Escala de Beaufort :2 brisa leve
Direcção do Vento: SW - GMT 19:45
Temperatura do vento: 7.1ºC - GMT 19:45
Humidade Relativa: 67 % - GMT 19:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT 19:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO - GMT 19:45
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

*Nota*

Não usem este tópico de seguimento regular para além de extremos diários ou se forem registos ou outra informação de regiões do país não directamente relacionadas a este evento de frio, chuva e possibilidade de neve. 

*Existe um tópico especial para o efeito:*

 Seguimento Especial Tempo Frio, 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Nov 2008 às 21:31)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................5.1º  (08h20m)
T máx...............................11.6º  (14h26m)
T actual.............................7.6º

H min..................................39%
H máx.................................58%

Pressão actual.....................1016 hPa


----------



## squidward (27 Nov 2008 às 21:49)

*(27-11-2008) dia mais frio do ano (até ao momento)*
*
t.max:  15.6ºC
t.min:  2.7ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2008 às 21:50)

Confirmo os extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *11,5ºC*
Tmín: *0,2ºC*


----------



## Bgc (27 Nov 2008 às 21:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Mín: -6.0º C
Máx: 5.8º C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Nov 2008 às 22:28)

Boa noite! Dia de muitas nuvens com alguns aguaceiros e algum frio

Tmin - 13,2ºC
Tmax - 18,3ºC
Actual - 14,2ºC e 75 % Hr
Precipitação - 2 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2008 às 22:58)

Boas..Temperaturas de hoje 2.1/13.5ºc.


----------



## fsl (27 Nov 2008 às 23:02)

*Em OEIRAS hoje

TEMP max 17.1º
Actual 6.3º
Min ???, muito provavel val inf a 6.3º*


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Nov 2008 às 23:06)

Extremos do dia confirmados

Mín: 0.2ºC
Máx: 9.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2008 às 23:40)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 12,0 ºC (14h29)
Mínima = 1,6 ºC (00h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 3,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = *1,6 ºC* (dia 27); Temp. máxima= 19,0 ºC (dia 22)


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2008 às 23:52)

Os extremos de hoje foram:
Tmáx:14,0ºC
Tmin:6,0ºC (novo recorde na minha estação)


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2008 às 23:56)

Tenho 5,2ºC no momento...

*Extremos de Hoje:*







O Vitamos relata uma Temperatura Máxima de *12,6ºC*!
A Temperatura Mínima até ás 22:13, era de *7,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

_Extremos do dia 27.Novembro_

Temp máxima: *11.1ºC*
Temp minima: *4.5ºC*


----------



## Minho (28 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

Melgaço extremos do dia:

Max 8.6ºC
Min -0.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 00:03)

Mínima de 5.7ºC

Máxima de 13.8ºC

Estou com 5.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 01:08)

*Extremos do dia 27 de Novembro:*
Tmin: *5,7ºC* às 23h. Mínima do ano!
Tmáx: 14,2ºC

Por agora 7,8ºC, temperatura a subir e 68% de humidade relativa.


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

*Tmin 6,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 09:37)

Boas

Mínima de 6,4ºC ao inicio da madrugada...

Agora vou com 10,0ºC, 91%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco

Já choveu bem mas não registei nada ainda porque volto a lembrar que o meu pluviometro só marca de 1 em 1 mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 0.8ºC a mais baixa até agora.


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 10:57)

Temp minima: *4,2ºC*

Ate agora a maxima foi de *9,9ºC*


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 11:23)

aqui a mínima foi um fiasco...ficou-se pelos 7.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 14:29)

A entrada do vento de Oeste fez com que a temperatura subisse bastante durante a noite.
Por isso, a temperatura mínima ficou-se hoje apenas pelos *6,9 ºC*.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO MÍNIMAS DO DIA 27-11-2008

Temp Min: 5.4ºC/ GMT 22:59
Temp Max: 13.9ºC / GMT 14:54
wind chill Min:01ºC / GMT 7:46


----------



## ct5iul (28 Nov 2008 às 15:25)

BOM Tarde LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

Temp actual 11.4ºC/ GMT 15:15
Temp ao sol: 11.6ºC/ GMT 15:15
Pressão: 1008.2Hpa - GMT 15:15
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 16.7 km/h - GMT 15:15
Escala de Beaufort :3 vento fresco
Direcção do Vento: SW - GMT 15:15
Temperatura do vento: 9.3ºC - GMT 15:15
Humidade Relativa: 88 % - GMT 15:15
Chuva Precipitação: 2.9mm - GMT 15:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 BAIXO - GMT 15:15
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2008 às 15:59)

A máxima ficou-se pelos *14,5 ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2008 às 16:06)

Máximo Hoje:  16.0 ºC (12:29) 
Mínimo Hoje:  4.6 ºC (00:03) 

Os extremos são estes e não devem ser alterados.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2008 às 16:11)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*6,4ºC*
Máxima:*14,6ºC*


----------



## squidward (28 Nov 2008 às 16:32)

*(28-11-2008) dia de Chuva e Frio

t.max:  14.3ºC
t.min:  7.0ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Nov 2008 às 17:32)

*Extremos do dia*

Mínima: 0.5ºC (atingida pouco depois da meia-noite)
Máxima: 9.7ºC


----------



## Turista (28 Nov 2008 às 18:14)

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima  - 14.8ºC
Mínima - 7.9ºC

Abraço,


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2008 às 18:24)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): 

TEMPERATURA
Máxima = 10,7 ºC (13h36)
Mínima = 2,9 ºC (03h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS: 
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Dia marcado por aguaceiros dispersos e descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica.*

*Onda de Frio – Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num período de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência. *

ESTE MÊS: Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 27); Temp. máxima= 19,0 ºC (dia 22)


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 18:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx: 1.0ºC
Min: -3.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2008 às 18:51)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.6ºC
T.Minima: 0.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Chuva com granizo de tarde..
Temp max: *13,2ºC*

Chuva moderada acompanhada por fortes trovões  que deixou Canidelo às escuras
Temp: *9,2ºC*
Hum: *83%*
Pressao: *1007hPa*


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................4.9º
T máx...............................10.4º

H min................................58%
H máx...............................86%

Pressão actual...................997 hPa


----------



## fsl (28 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

*Hoje em OEIRAS:

TEMP max 15.3º

TEMP min 5.2º

TEMP actual 12.2º*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

Boa noite

Temperaturas de Hoje

Tmin - 10,3ºC
Tmax - 19ºC


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *8,1ºC* 
Tmín: *-1,4ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2008 às 23:13)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 14,7ºC
Tmin: 5,4ºC (Novo recorde da estação)


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 23:29)

Hoje:

Mínima: -6.5ºC
Máxima: 1.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

Por cá mínima de 5.4ºC e máxima de 14.3ºC 

Neste momento estou com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 23:50)

Extremos de hoje:

-5,7ºC / 1,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2008 às 00:09)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 3.5ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Nov 2008 às 00:11)

Maxima de 13.4 Cº


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2008 às 00:13)

Temperaturas de hoje 0.9/9.8ºc

Precipitação 8.0mm.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 00:17)

_Extremos do dia 28.Novembro.2008_

Temp máxima: *13,2ºC*
Temp miníma: *4,2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 00:26)

MSantos disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máx: *1.0ºC*
> Min: -3.4ºC



A minha maxima não foi 1.0ºC mas sim 1.8ºC


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2008 às 00:49)

Melgaço
Extremos do dia:

Max 8.8ºC
Min 1.8ºC
Precipitação: 21mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2008 às 09:31)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hOje por aqui foi de 6.7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (29 Nov 2008 às 09:38)

BOM DIALISBOA - AJUDA-MONSANTO





Ontem as 20:47 o ALARME de trovoada disparou


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 11:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Tm: *6,9 ºC*
Tx: *14,6 ºC*

P. Acum.: *18,2 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 11:05)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *6,7 ºC* numa noite muito ventosa e de chuva.


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 11:25)

a mínima de hoje foi mais baixa que a de ontem----- *6.4ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2008 às 17:44)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 10.7ºC
T.Minima: 6.7ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2008 às 17:46)

*(29-11-2008)

t.max:  10.8ºC
t.min:  6.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 21:15)

Extremos de hoje:

0,6ºC / 3,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 21:28)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *10,9 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

O *Vitamos* relata uma máxima de *13,1 ºC* por Coimbra, durante o dia de ontem.
Peço desculpa pelo atraso desta notícia, mas só agora reparei que tinha aqui esta mensagem.


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temp maxima: *10,3ºC*
Temp minima: *5,5ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................5.7º
T máx..............................8.8º

H min..............................71%
H máx.............................82%

Pressão actual.................999 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

Aqui pela Lagoa. Dia de algum sol alternando com muitas nuvens

Tmin - 13,9ºC
Tmax - 19ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 21:46)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima:*11,1ºC*
Mínima: *6,6ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmáx: *8,4ºC*
Tmín: *2,6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 23:00)

Extremos de hoje:

1.1ºC / 3.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2008 às 23:04)

Temperaturas de hoje 2.9/8.2ºc.

Precipitação 10mm.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2008 às 23:59)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): hoje o dia foi marcado pela ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. A temperatura desceu já esta noite até aos 3,5 ºC, mas agora como chove subiu para os 5,5 ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

*Extremos do dia*

Mínima: 3.0ºC
Máxima: 9.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *5,7 ºC*
Tx: *10,9 ºC*

P. Acum.: *18,4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 00:05)

JPS Gaia disse:


> _Extremos de hoje:_
> 
> Temp maxima: *10,3ºC*
> Temp minima: *5,5ºC*



Ha minima desceu até aos *5,0ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2008 às 00:53)

Extremos do dia 29 (Sábado)
Tmáx: 13.8ºC
Tmin: 9,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 03:14)

Por cá mínima de 6.2ºC e máxima de 10.5ºC, agora estou com 6.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia. 
Por cá, o dia segue com algumas abertas e céu muito negro a Oeste.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *5,1 ºC* numa altura em que o céu ficou pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2008 às 10:32)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 3.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 9.6ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 14:26)

mínima de hoje-------5,8ºC
mais frio que ontem


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2008 às 17:11)

Extremos de hoje:

0,1ºC / 4,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp máxima: *9,1ºC* (Máxima mais baixa do ano)
Temp minima: *3.2ºC* (Por 0.1º nao tinha a minima mais baixa do ano)

Conclusão:
Hoje foi um dia muito frio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *5,1 ºC*
Tx: *12,0 ºC*

P. Acum.: *9,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 19:34)

Extremos hoje:

Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Mínima: *5,0ºC*


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2008 às 19:44)

Mais um dia fresco por aqui

Extremos de hoje:

0,6ºC / 4,4ºC


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2008 às 19:45)

Hoje:

Máx  3.9ºC
Mín  -2.5ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (30 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

Jornada fria en Huelva 6.8º/12.8º, 
con vento moderado do Norte,
y 9 mm de chuva...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Nov 2008 às 20:30)

Boas pessoal ao fim de muitos dias de jejum em seguimentos aqui no forum devido a problemas com o meu pc desktop estou de volta .

Dados do dia
30 de Novembro 

Temp min 5.8 ºC 
Temp max 12.0 ºC
Pressão 1000.5 hPa 
Humidade 78 % 
Pt de orvalho 3.7 ºC
Rajada max 64.4 Km\h 
Precipitação diaria 2.0 mm 

Record de windchill até agora -5.1 ºC 30\11\2008 ás 15h24


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

Boa noite.

Por cá dia ameno com céu geralmente muito nublado.

Tmin - 12,8ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (30 Nov 2008 às 21:10)

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *9,1ºC*
Tmín: *1,3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2008 às 21:12)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.9ºC
T.Minima: 3.7ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Nov 2008 às 21:32)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................4.1º
T máx...............................7.4

H min................................72%
H máx...............................81%

Pressão actual...................1008 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Nov 2008 às 22:18)

Extremos do dia:

Tem: Máx: 10,0ºC/Min: 4,9ºC
HR: 85%
Pres: 1013hpa
Vento: 20Km/h
Prec: 0,6mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

Temperaturas de hoje 1.1/8.4ºc

Precipitação 1mm


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2008 às 23:03)

*(30-11-2008)

t.max:  12.3ºC
t.min:  5.8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 23:41)

Por cá mínima de 5.3ºC e máxima de 9.8ºC e acumulei 11 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2008 às 00:01)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 5.1ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2008 às 01:02)

Por aqui os extremos de hoje (Sábado) foram:
Tmáx: 12,3ºC
Tmin: 8ºC[/COLOR


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 22:17)

Visto que estive fora, cá ficam os Extremos, desde dia 28

_*Extremos de Dia 28-11-2008 (Vermelho) e 29-11-2008 (Azul)*




_

_*Extremos de Dia 30-11-2008*_





Os Valores de Precipitação são os seguintes, segundo a Estação: 13,2mm no Dia 28, 14,3mm no Dia 29, e 21,1mm no Dia 30


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 12:36)

Extremos dos dias 28, 29 e 30 de Novembro, que o meu irmão fez o favor de anotar!

*Dia 28*
Tmin: 6,9ºC
Tmáx: 14,1ºC
Precipitação: 13,1mm

-----------

*Dia 29*
Tmin: 4,6ºC
Tmáx: 9,9ºC
Precipitação: 15,4mm

-----------

*Dia 30*
Tmin: 5,3ºC
Tmáx: nd
Precipitação: 8,6mm


----------

